# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Tα ιταλικά τετράδυμα: Μιαούλης, Κανάρης, Καραϊσκάκης, Κολοκοτρώνης [Miaoulis class]

## Espresso Venezia

Με αφορμή *το ποστ* του φίλου *Roi Baudoin* για τα ''τέσσερα ακτοπλοϊκά των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων'', νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να ανοίγαμε 
ένα καινούργιο δικό τους thread, μιας και είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοί από τους φίλους θα τα θυμούνται, και πολλά θα μπορούσαν να γραφούν 
για τα τέσσερα αυτά -πράγματι- ιστορικά πλοία της ακτοπλοίας μας.

Τι πιο ωραίο βέβαια να ξεκινάει αυτό το θέμα με την υπέροχη φώτο που μας ανέβασε ο Roi από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ...ενωμένη βέβαια πια,
μετά την ...ευγενή απαίτηση του.  :Smile: 

Σημείωση : Πολύ καλή *η ένωση* που έκανε η φίλη *Caterina75*, απλά οι φώτο αυτές είχαν το πρόβλημα ότι δεν ταίριαζαν ακριβώς, 
-μιας και έλειπε κομμάτι από το σημείο της ένωσης-, και χρειάστηκε αρκετή δουλειά για να φαίνονται σαν μία και ενιαία.

02 copy.gif

----------


## Baggeliq

Είναι τέλια μην ανησυχείς

----------


## Baggeliq

ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ


KARAISKAKIS.jpg

MIAOULIS.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, ότι η ιδέα για αυτό το θέμα είναι πολύ καλή. Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι αρκετοί αυτοί που έχουν κάτι να πούν για αυτά τα πλοία.
Δεν πρόκειται για τέσσερα απλά πλοία που πέρασαν κάποτε από εδώ, αλλά για τέσσερα ιερά τέρατα που μεγαλούργησαν το καθένα και σε διαφορετικό ρόλο. Όπως στο θέατρο μιλούν με δέος για το Μινωτή ή την Παξινού, έτσι και για την ακτοπλοΐα η αναφορά των τεσσάρων αυτών ονομάτων προκαλεί δέος.
Εγώ ταξίδεψα με δύο από αυτά, το "Κανάρης" και το "Μιαούλης". 
Να θυμίσουμε ότι το "Μιαούλης" έκανε για κάποια χρόνια το δρομολόγιο από Μπρίντεζι για Κέρκυρα-Πάτρα-Πειραιά-Ρόδο και πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που πήγαν μετανάστες στη Δυτική Ευρώπη με αυτό το πλοίο. Είναι και το τελευταίο που έφυγε από την ακτοπλοΐα μας το 1985. Αυτό, πάντως, που ταξίδεψε περισσότερο ήταν το "Καραϊσκάκης" (νομίζω) ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
Εδώ το "Μιαούλης" σε όλο του το μεγαλείο στον Πειραιά το 1960 με τα σινιάλα του Νομικού. Τη φωτογραφία τη βρήκα στο Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας και η πηγή της είναι φυσικά το ασπρόμαυρο άρχείο του Ο.Λ.Π. 
Φανταστείτε, μπαίνουμε στο Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης και αντικρίζουμε αυτήν την εικόνα.......

Μιαούλης.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να πει κανείς; Τι να νοιώσει κανείς βλέποντας αυτή την εικόνα, αυτή την υπέροχη πλώρη.............. :Sad: 

Τέλος εποχής φίλοι μου. Μόνο θλίψη και νοσταλγία για τα πλοία των ονείρων μας. Και τρέχω τώρα εγώ να τραβάω πλώρες
που λες και βγήκαν όλες από ένα και μοναδικό καλούπι.

_''...Μην, μην το πεις, οι παλιοί μας φίλοι, μην το πεις, για πάντα φύγαν...''_

----------


## Baggeliq

Μόνο  που το βλέπεις καταλαβαίνεις ποσό υψηλής τεχνικής είναι

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο ορισμός της λέξης ορθόπλωρο. Η ποίηση της πλώρης.
Προς τιμή τους, οι άνθρωποι του Κέντρου το άκαναν κάδρο και το βλέπουν και κάποιοι μαθητές.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ το το ΚΑΝΑΡΙΣ στο Εμποριό της Κάσου στης 02/08/1977
KANARIS EMPORIO KASOS 02 AUG 1977.jpg
Μία εξαιρετική φώτο απο το αρχείο του Γεώργιου Γεωργίου

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ ομορφες ολες οι παραπανω φωτο, πως να μην ειναι με τετοια καραβια! Παμε ομως να δουμε το* Μιαουλη* με χρωμα, στο λιμανι της _Αμοργου_!

m1.jpg
Προσεξτε το κρενι να κατεβαζει μια μηχανη και τα διχτυα των ψαραδων στο ντοκο! Ανεπαναληπτα καραβια, λιμανια και εποχες... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

m2.jpg
Στη βαρδιολα ο καπετανιος του, ο ''μαυρος'' (λογω χρωματος:-D). Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το λενε Παπαδατο, αν οχι ας με διορθωσουν οι αρμοδιοι των πληρωματων... :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπέροχες οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες.
Ο ανεπανάληπτος αυτός καπετάνιος πρέπει να λέγεται Παναγής Παπαδάτος, του οποίου η μητέρα πρέπει να ήταν από την Αφρική.
Γνωστών δεξιών πολιτικών πεποιθήσεων δημιουργήθηκαν απίστευτα σκηνικά κατά την προεκλογική περίοδο του 1985. Ίσως, η πιο cult μορφή της ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας. Οι χοροί στη βαρδιόλα έχουν περάσει στην Ιστορία. 
Υπάρχει, μάλιστα, ένα σχετικό άρθρο από την παλιά καλή εποχή του περιοδικού "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" στο οποίο περιγράφονται τα παραπάνω.

----------


## Ellinis

O περίφημος έγχρωμος καπετάνιος είχε και Κεφαλονίτικό αίμα, εξού και η ιδιαίτερη ιδιοσυγκρασία... Από τα λεγόμενα φαίνεται πως μεταξύ άλλων έπαιζε στη διαπασών εμβατήρια όταν έκανε ρεμέτζα και βεβαίως βεβαίως οπλοφορούσε.

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους που της ανεβάσανε!

----------


## Apostolos

Το μεγαλύτερο γέλιο είναι όταν μιά φορά πέταξε μιά φωτοβολίδα σε ένα πλοίο που αντίπλεε και έπεσε πάνω στο κάσαρο όπου είχαν τοποθετήσει το φέρετρο κάποιου μακαρίτη... Μαύρο χιούμορ που δέν ξέρεις αν πρέπει να κλάψεις ή να γελάσεις...

----------


## Ellinis

Τραγελαφικές καταστάσεις αλλά σίγουρα με πολύ "χρώμα", που έδειναν στο ταξίδι ένα άλλο χαρακτήρα.

Άντε τωρα να τα ζήσεις αυτά ταξιδεύοντας με ένα Highspeed. Το πιο συναρπαστικό που μπορεί να ζήσεις είναι να μην έχει μαγιονέζα το σάντουιτς του everest...

----------


## karystos

Ο καπτα Παναγής έμεινε στην ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοίας σαν "ο πλόιαρχος του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ", αν και η ιστορία του είναι μεγάλη και καραβοτσακισμένη π.χ. σαν ύπαρχος του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ (όχι του σημερινού) με πλοίαρχο τον υπερήλικο Κασβίκη ή σαν πλοίαρχος του περίφημου ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ των Αγαπητών, που έφευγε από τον Πειραιά και ξεχνούσε να γυρίσει, κάνοντας δυο φορές το γύρο του Αιγαίου. 

Στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, πάλι επί Αγαπητών, όταν η σκουριά ήταν πιο πολλή από τη μπογιά, είχε άλλες περιπέτειες. Του άρπαξε φωτιά η τσιμινιέρα όταν αντέπλεε με το κότερο ο ΥΕΝ, ενώ απέλυσε εν πλω τον Μαμίδη (υποπλοίαρχο) που του όρμησε νομίζω στη Σύμη, επειδή δεν έκανε σωστό ρεμέτζο. Ο καπτα Παναγής λέει πως ο Μαμίδης τον κλώτσησε (!), ο καπτα Σιδερής σε κατ ιδίαν συζήτηση έχει πει πως ο Παπαδάτος δεν ήταν σε κατάσταση να αντιληφθεί αν κάποιος τον κλώτσησε.Τελικά τα κατάφεραν και πήγανε έξω, μάλλον στην Τηλο. Το υπόλοιπο ταξίδι πάντως ο Μαμίδης το έκανε ως επιβάτης.    

Ένας Γερμανός φίλος μου, που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για να ανοίξει σχολή wind serf στη Νίσυρο, το μόνο που θυμάται από την Ακτοπλοία είναι ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και ο μαυριδερός καπετάνιος του.

----------


## helatros68

Το Καναρης στην Κασο (τελη δεκαετιας 70).

KANARIS.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Μπας και εχει κατα λαθος :Very Happy:  καποιος τιποτα σχεδια των θρυλικων αυτων βαποριων?

----------


## karystos

Για την ιστορία τα χαρακτηριστικά τους :

ΤΕΤΡΑΔΥΜΑ (ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ- ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ - ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ - ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ / ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ) :

1952 C.R.D.Adriattico - Μήκος 81,54 m - Πλάτος 12,83 m - Βύθισμα 4,59 m - 2 X FIAT 6 Cyl 2.100 BHP - 14 kn

Προσέξτε τα βυθίσματα σε σχέση με το μήκος.

----------


## esperos

Να κάνω μια διόρθωση στα χαρακτηριστικά, που παραθέτει ο φίλος Karystos 
ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ναυπηγείο C.R.D.A. Monfalcone
ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ ναυπηγείο ANSALDO Livorno
ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ/ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ ναυπηγείο C.N. di Taranto.

----------


## esperos

Ο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ κατά την δεύτερη του θητεία ως ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ με τα χρώματα Κουσουνιάδη.

ACHILLES.jpg

----------


## esperos

Το  ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ  στην  μανούβρα  στον  Πειραιά.
KARAISKAKIS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε έσπερε. Πίσω του φαίνονται ένα από τα αδελφάκια του και το Δήλος του Νομικού.

----------


## Rocinante

Τη δεκαετια του 80 θυμαμε αμυδρα οτι ενα απο τα πλοια ειχε μια συγκρουση μεσα στο λιμανι του πειραια. Δεν θυμαμε ποιο ηταν μονο το σχολιο της μανας μου που ειχε πει " καλα ακομα ταξιδευει αυτο;" θυματε μηπως κανεις τι ειχε συμβει;

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Rocinante,  ήταν  το  ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,  υπό  πλοιοκτησία  τότε  Αγαπητού,  που  συγκρούστηκε  στις  8  Ιουλίου  1983  με  το  φορτηγό  ΦΑΕΘΩΝ  στον Πειραιά.  Την  γλύτωσε  τότε  και  μετά  από  επισκευές  ξαναμπήκε  σε  υπηρεσία  αλλά  για  λίγο  αφού  βγήκε  σε  σύνταξη.

----------


## esperos

Να και  μία  φώτο  από  την  εποχή  εκείνη  τότε  που  έκανε  και  την  άγονη  Δωδεκανήσων.


σκανάρισμα1 007.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Απο μια παλιά κάρτα που μας δείχνει το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας, το Μιαούλης παρέα με το APPIA.

CORFU.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω σ' αυτή την ωραία φωτογραφία (καρτ ποστάλ) του φίλου a.molos είναι η τάξη που επικρατεί στο λιμάνι. Κτήριο επιβατών (για το Check in της εποχής),προστατευμένος χώρος με κάγκελα (βλέπε ISPS) κλπ. Μου θυμίζει μια οργανωμένη Ελλάδα, όπως και στις μέρες μας :roll: :Sad:

----------


## Haddock

Με αφορμή το μήνυμα του φίλου nautikos σε αυτό το πόστ μπορείτε να δείτε τις φωτογραφίες σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση. Ξεφόρτωμα της μοτοσυκλέτας και ο καπτα Παπαδάτος και πάλι στη βαρδιόλα του Μιαούλης

Εδώ ο Μιαούλης στο ρεμέτζο του με τον καπτα Παπαδάτο.

miaoulis_01.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφιών

----------


## polykas

Ο Μιαούλις σε ένα 15Αύγουστο στην Τήνο.

*Αρχείο Π.Ι.Ι.Ε.Τ*






κ (11).jpg

----------


## Haddock

Ο ιταλικός "ξιφίας" σε έγρωμη φωτογραφία του 1977

Πηγή

miaoulis.jpg

----------


## Βασίλης Φωκάς

Αγαπητοί φίλοι από τύχη έπεσα στο σάιτ και πρέπει να σας πω ότι μου ξυπνήσατε πολλές αναμνήσεις.
Κατ' αρχάς να πούμε ότι μιλάμε για μία εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν απαγορευτικά για αυτά τα βαπόρια. Ο καιρός δεν έπαιζε κανένα ρόλο μια και αυτά ταξίδευαν ΠΑΝΤΑ. Οι πρώτοι καπετάνιοι που δυστυχώς δεν τους θυμάμαι να τους μνημονεύσω παρά ένα ναύτη τον "Καρρά" ήταν παλιοί Χιώτες καπετανέοι με φανταστική εμπειρία. Στον Μιαούλη πρωτοκαπετάνεψε ο πατέρας μου στη 10ετία του 1960. Θυμάμαι και κάπου πρέπει να έχω μια φωτογραφία που η μητέρα μου του κατέβαζε τις στολές σιδερωμένες και πλυμμένες με κόλλα (εκείνες τις παλιές βαμβακερές!! που ήταν σαν πανωπλία) στο Πειραιά μεταξύ των δρομολογίων. 
Νάσται πάντα καλά φίλοι

----------


## Apostolos

Να είσαι καλά!
Ελπίζουμε να βρείς κάτι στο αρχείο σου και για μας!!!

----------


## Καπτακώστας

Τι μου θυμίζετε! Δεν ταξίδεψα ποτέ με κανένα απ΄αυτά, χάζευα όμως πιτσιρικάς (10+-) το ''Μιαούλης'' τα καλοκαίρια της δεκαετίας του ΄70 στο λιμάνι της Σύρου. Παρ΄όλο που δεν έπαιρνε αυτοκίνητα, το ξεφόρτωμα και φόρτωμα κρατούσε πολύ ώρα, όπως και του ''Ναϊάς'', του ''Απόλλων'', του ''Αγαπητός''. Οι επιβάτες έπρεπε να περάσουν τη στενή σκάλα. ¶σε τους ελέγχους... 
Να μην ξεχνάμε και τους θρυλικούς πωλητές λουκουμιών και χαλβαδόπιττας, που έμπαιναν με την άσπρη ποδιά τους και τα ασπροβαμμένα καλάθια, να βγάλουν το μεροκάματο!  
Στο ''Μιαούλης'' μου άρεσε που ήταν χαμηλό και μπορούσα να χορταίνω με το μάτι από την προβλήτα το φινετσάτο σαλόνι.
Ελπίζω το εσωτερικό του και το ταξίδι του να αποζημίωνε του επιβάτες για τις πολλές ώρες που περνούσαν πάνω του. Την εποχή που το ''Ναϊάς'' (Νο 1 βέβαια) έκανε 5 ώρες Πειραιά - Σύρο, το ''Μιαούλης'' ήθελε 7.

----------


## Haddock

Μια γνώριμη και ζεστή γέφυρα σε σκαρί που δούλεψε στην άγονη. Μερικοί μπορεί να έχουν δει τη φωτογραφία ήδη. Για γερούς λύτες...

gefyra.jpg

Copyright

----------


## nautikos

Ενα απο τα 4 ιταλικα, μαλλον ο ιστορικοτατος *Μιαουλης*.

----------


## Haddock

Σβέλτος και μαϊτζέβελος ο ναυτικός. Η φωτογραφία απεικονίζει τη γέφυρα του Μιαούλης. Για όσους δεν την έχουν δει στο flickr, μια ακόμα εικόνα ενός σκαριού που αγαπήθηκε όσο κανένα άλλο στην Αμοργό.

miaoulis_katapola.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Leo

Μέσα απο τα παραθύρα που είναι κάτω από το πλωριό deck ξέρετε τι ήταν?

----------


## Haddock

Η ερώτηση είναι κουίζ?? Χωρίς να είμαι γνώστης, να υποθέσω ότι εκεί ήταν οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος...

----------


## Leo

Μιλω γι ατα τετράγωνα παράθυρα (φινιστρίνια).... Θα το αφήσω να ακούσω τι έχουν να πουν οι φίλοι...

----------


## esperos

Captain  Leo,  εκεί  στα  παράθυρα  υπήρχε  ένας  χώρος  κλειστό  κατάστρωμα  και  στην  μέση  το  στόμιο  του  πλωριού  αμπαριού.  Εκεί  κατέφευγαν  οι  επιβάτες  με  θέση  κατάστρωμα  για  να  προστατευτούν.
Το  δε  κουβούσι  κατά  την  διάρκεια  του  ταξιδιού  που  ήταν  κλειστό,  χρησίμευε  σε  πολλούς  για  να  καθίσουν. Σ' αυτό  είχα  την  τύχη  να  καθίσω  και  εγώ  σε  παιδική  ηλικία.  Αλοίμονο  όμως  όντας  στην  πλώρη  να  έβλεπες  τι  γινότανε  με  καιρό  και  τα...  απόβλητα  των  παρόντων.

MIAOULIS.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Το ιστορικό Μιαούλης σε ρεμέτζο στην ανατολική του παλιού στην Πάρο. Πολλοί τις έχουν ήδη δει, αλλά αξίζει ιδιαίτερης αναφοράς στο δικό του θέμα. Καλοκαίρι 1977, και ο Γερμανός φωτογράφος αποθανάτισε Ακτοπλοϊκή ιστορία στο λιμάνι της Πάρου.

Ετοιμάζεται για πλαγιοδέτηση στην Ανατολική

remetzo_miaoulis_01.jpg

Ο καβοδέτης πιάνει το βιλάι και παίρνει τον κάβο
remetzo_miaoulis_02.jpg

Ο δεύτερος κάβος είναι έτοιμος και το πλευρικό μπαρκαρίζο ετοιμάζεται για disembarkation και embarkation
remetzo_miaoulis_03.jpg


Copyright

----------


## cpt of mountains

Με τον Κολοκτρώνη από Πειραιά, στις 10 το πρωί κάποιας μέρας του '70, ξεκίνησαν για (Κέρκυρα)?- Πρίντεζι και απο εκεί τρένο για την δύση ενισχύοντας την βιομηχανική "μεταπολεμική" επανάσταση.
Στο ίδιο δρομολόγιο αβάσιμες πληροφορίες μιλάνε και για κάποιο πλοίο Αφροδίτη...αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ας ενισχύσει την βάση δεδομένων του φόρουμ

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι από τα τετράδυμα αλλά από το ένα από τα δύο μεγαλύτερα ξαδέλφια τους (ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ - ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ) και μαλιστα του ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ ίσως κατά τη διάρκεια της περίφημης "βασιλικής" κρουαζιέρας του 1953. Δεν παύει βέβαια να είναι όμορφη ούτε αλλάζει κάτι επί της ουσίας. Απλά για το τυπικό. Το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ μπατάρισε μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και χάθηκε, ενώ το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ μακροημέρευσε και τελείωσε ως THOMAS II (περίπατοι από το Φλοίσβο) - OLYMPIA I - SUN. Διαλύθηκε στην Τουρκία το 2006. Για την ιστορία τα χαρακτηριστικά τους :
> 
> Α) ΤΕΤΡΑΔΥΜΑ (ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ- ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ - ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ - ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ / ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ) :
> 
> 1952 C.R.D.Adriattico - Μήκος 81,54 m - Πλάτος 12,83 m - Βύθισμα 4,59 m - 2 X FIAT 6 Cyl 2.100 BHP - 14 kn
> 
> Β) ΔΙΔΥΜΑ (ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ - ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ)
> 
> 1953 Ansaldo S.p.A. - Μήκος 126,18 m - Πλάτος 16,73 m - Βύθισμα 5,36 m - 2 X Ansaldo Stab. Mecc. 2 S Turb 8.000 SHP - 17 kn
> ...


 
Μια απορία, σε σχέση με τις παραπάνω πληροφορίες:  Το "Αχιλλεύς" φέρεται ως ξεχωριστό καράβι σε σχέση με το "Κολοκοτρώνης".  Όμως, σε τυχαίο ψάξιμο που έκανα στο MIRAMAR SHIPINDEX, το αρχικό "Κολοκοτρώνης" φέρεται να μετονομάσθηκε το 1971 σε "Αχιλλεύς".  Μάλιστα, στον συγκεκριμένο Index δεν φαίνεται άλλο καράβι "Αχιλλεύς" που να ναυπηγήθηκε εκείνη τη χρονιά (1952). Τι γίνεται; Μήπως τελικά το δίδυμο του "Αγαμέμνων" ήταν άλλο, και όχι ο "Αχιλλεύς"; Επισημαίνω και το ότι σε φωτογραφία που έχει δημοσιεύσει ο esperos στις 15/3/2008 όπου εικονίζεται ο "Αχιλλεύς" με χρώματα Κουσουνιάδη, το πλοίο φαίνεται να είναι ίδιο με τα άλλα τρίδυμα ("Μιαούλης" κλπ) και όχι με το μεγαλύτερο "Αγαμέμνων".  Την ίδια εντύπωση έχω όμως και ο ίδιος, καθότι ο "Αχιλλεύς" ερχόταν στην Αμοργό τις χρονιές 1976 και μετά.  
Ποιο ήταν τελικά το δίδυμο του "Αγαμέμνων";

----------


## karystos

Τα δίδυμα χτίστηκαν το 1953, τα τετράδυμα το 1952. Διδυμο του ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ ήταν το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ. Όταν αγοράστηκε το 1968 από τον Καβουνίδη μετονομάστηκε ΩΡΙΩΝ και πολύ αργότερα έγινε το THOMAS II με το εκκλησάκι για κοσμικές εκδηλώσεις. Όταν ο Κουσουνιάδης αγόρασε το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ - ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ, το μαύρο τετράδυμο (το μοναδικό πλοίο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοίας με διπλό όνομα), το μετονόμασε ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ, μιας και το όνομα αυτό είχε "ελευθερωθεί". Ήταν ένα γνωστό κόλπο, εντελώς αθώο σε σχέση με τα σημερινά, να δίνουν ονόματα γνωστών πλοίων σε άλλα για να μπερδεύεται ο ταξιδιώτης. Ο Κουσουνιάδης το συνήθιζε αυτό για να "αναβαθμίζει' τα πλοία που αγόραζε, χρησιμοποίώντας ονόματα πιο καλών και μεγάλων πλοίων. Το ΟΙΑ, το γνωστό βαπόρι των Κατσουλάκου και μετέπειτα Καρρά το μετονόμασε π.χ. ΛΗΤΩ, για να γίνεται μπερδεμα με το κανονικό ΛΗΤΩ, που ήταν πολύ καλύτερο βαπόρι αλλά μετά το ατύχημα στην Τήνο είχε παροπλιστεί. Να μην ξεχνάμε εξ άλλου ότι πιο πριν ΛΗΤΩ ήταν το πρώτο όνομα και του ATHENS EXPRESS πάλι του Κουσουνιάδη. Για τον ίδιο λόγο μετονόμασε και το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ, επειδή τα δυο βαπόρια μοιάζανε πολύ αλλά το κανονικό ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ εθεωρείτο υπερωκεάνειο για την εποχή.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Τα δίδυμα χτίστηκαν το 1953, τα τετράδυμα το 1952. Διδυμο του ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ ήταν το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ. Όταν αγοράστηκε το 1968 από τον Καβουνίδη μετονομάστηκε ΩΡΙΩΝ και πολύ αργότερα έγινε το THOMAS II με το εκκλησάκι για κοσμικές εκδηλώσεις.


Σωστός ο φίλος karystos!

To ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ είναι το μετέπειτα ΩΡΙΩΝ του Καβουνίδη. Ο Καβουνίδης του έκανε μια μεγάλη μετασκευή το 1978( :Wink:  στην Γένοβα, οπού το βαπόρι άλλαξε και μηχανες, έβγαλε τις τουρμπίνες που είχε και έβαλε πετρελαιομηχανές, χάνοντας λιγο απο την ταχύτητα του, γίνοντας όμως πιο σίγουρο, μιας και είχε αντιμετωπίσει αρκετά προβληματα πριν με τις τουρμπινες. Το 1986 ο Καβουνίδης φαλίρισε και το καράβι περιήλθε ύστερα απο πληστηριασμό στην ιδιοκτησία της τότε ΕΤΒΑ (σήμερα ανήκει στην Τρ. Πειραιώς). Εκείνη το πούλησε μετά απο πολλά χρόνια παροπλισμού στον Αντ. Θωμά που μετά απο μεγάλη μετασκευή που έγινε στο Πέραμα το έκανε πλωτό εστιατόριο, με εκκλησάκι στην πλώρη και ελικοδρόμιο στην πρύμη. Μετονομάστηκε το 1996 σε ΘΩΜΑΣ ΙΙ (το ΘΩΜΑΣ Ι ήδη έκανε βραδυνούς πλώες στον Σαρωνικό σαν πλωτό εστιατόριο) και ξεκίναγε κάθε βράδυ για 4 - 5 ώρες βόλτα απο τον Φλοίσβο στον Σαρωνικό. Παρ΄όλο που το καλλιτεχνικό πρόγραμμα είχε επιμεληθεί ο Γιώργος Κατσαρός, το εγχείρημα δεν πήγε καλά, το πλοίο κατασχέθηκε απο την Εμπορική Τράπεζα και κατέληξε μετά απο νέο πληστηριασμό στον Ποταμιάνο, ο οποίος το μετονόμασε σε ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ Ι και το προόριζε πότε για μονοήμερες κρουαζιέρες στο Σαρωνικό και πότε για πλωτό ξενοδοχείο για τους ΟΑ του 2004. Η τελική του κατάληξη ήταν στα διαλυτήρια της Τουρκίας, οπου το πρώην ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ, ΩΡΙΩΝ, ΘΩΜΑΣ ΙΙ και ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ Ι, βρήκε αργό θάνατο.

Αυτά για την ιστορία του ΩΡΙΩΝ εν συντομία :Wink: .

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Ευχαριστώ.  Λύθηκε το μπέρδεμα.  Κάτι άλλο τώρα. Σε μια από τις πιο πάνω φωτογραφίες του 1977 εικονίζεται ο "Μιαούλης" με φουγάρο που έχει πάνω το γράμμα "Σ".  Αυτό σε ποιον εφοπλιστή μας παραπέμπει;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Σ" πιστεύω ότι αντιστοιχεί στο σινιάλο του Στρίντζη.

----------


## Ellinis

Πράγματι και είναι σπάνια φωτογραφία αφού για το Στριντζη ταξίδεψε μόλις 1,5 χρόνο, το 1976-77.

----------


## samichri

Είχα τη τύχη να ταξιδέψω (σαν επιβάτης - αν και πιτσιρικάς τότε στην δεκαετία του 60) και με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και με το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ, και με το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ. Ο ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ μου ξέφυγε. Ακόμη θυμάμαι την εικόνα της Μυτιλήνης από τη κουπαστή του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ, ο οποίος μόλις έστριβε από τη Κράτηγο έβγαζε τόσο μαύρο καπνό που σκοτίνιαζε ο ουρανός. Αλλά έχω μία απορία βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος. Από τις φωτογραφίες λοιπόν φαίνεται το σκαρί του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ να είναι "καρφωτό", ενώ του ΚΑΝΑΡΗ φαίνεται "κολητό". Έτσι ήταν ? αν και μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο να είναι αδέλφια - ίδιας χρονολογίας και να έχουν διαφορετική τεχνική ναυπήγησης.

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε και μία φωτογραφία του Μιαούλης μέσα απο τη μπροσούρα της Agapitos lines του 1986,όπου απεικονίζεται και το δρομολόγιο του...
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στον φίλο Esperos...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15324

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία του Μιαούλης το 1984.
Το ναυαγοσωστικό Κένταυρος αντλεί νερά απο το μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου.
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
Αφιερωμένη στους Roi Baudoin,Leo,Captain Nionios,ParosKayak,
Appia 1978,Ellinis,Esperos,Νάξος,Trakman,Dimitris και σε όλο το φόρουμ!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16378

----------


## Haddock

Vinman,σπάνια φωτογραφία. Είναι από το περιστατικό της σύγκρουσης που *περιγράφει* ο esperos το 1983;

----------


## vinman

> Vinman,σπάνια φωτογραφία. Είναι από το περιστατικό της σύγκρουσης που *περιγράφει* ο esperos το 1983;


Λογικά πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο περιστατικό αν και οι ημερομηνίες δεν συμπίπτουν μεταξύ τους...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Πρέπει να είναι όντως το καλοκαίρι του 1983, γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι έγινε άλλο τέτοιο περιστατικό κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του Μιαούλη μας, που να δικαιολογεί τέτοιο μπατάρισμα και απάντληση υδάτων όπως στην τελευταία φωτογραφία.  Στην εφημερίδα "Ακρόπολις" (Ιούνιος ή Ιούλιος 1983-κάπου την έχω και θα ψάξω να την  βρω) εικονίζεται ο μπαταρισμένος Μιαούλης κατά τρόπο που μοιάζει με τη φωτογραφία του vinman.

Tip: το σχετικό άρθρο της εφημερίδας αναφέρει ως πλοίαρχο του Μιαούλη κατά το συμβάν της σύγκρουσης με το "Φαέθων" κάποιον Δημήτριο Ζαράγκα, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αξίζει να σας επισημάνω εδώ ότι ειδικά το 1983 δεν ήταν καπετάνιος του Μιαούλη ο Παναγής Παπαδάτος, που για κάποιο λόγο καπετάνευσε για εκείνο το καλοκαίρι στον Αγ. Γεώργιο του Βεντούρη (ξιφία). Έτσι, έχουμε Παναγή Παπαδάτο στον Μιαούλη το 1982, "διάλειμμα" για ένα χρόνο, και μετά πάλι επιστροφή του το 1984 και 1985, μάλλον έως και Απρίλιο  του 1986, όταν το θρυλικό βαπόρι σταμάτησε τα ταξίδια του...
Κυρίως κατά τα έτη 1984 και 1985, νομίζω, ήταν που  ο Παπαδάτος ξεσάλωνε στη βαρδιόλα με τα τραγούδια από μεγαφώνου, χορούς κλπ και έφτιαχνε το μύθο του....  Μπροστά μου, τον Αύγουστο του '85 σε ταξίδι μου από Αμοργό-Νάξο, ο "μαύρος" έκανε κόρτε από την βαρδιόλα σε κοπέλα επιβάτη που στεκόταν στην πλώρη, πιάνοντάς της κουβέντα και λέγοντάς της_: "έλα να δώσεις πορεία_"!    Αχ τι μου θυμήσατε.....:roll:

----------


## Ellinis

> Κυρίως κατά τα έτη 1984 και 1985, νομίζω, ήταν που ο Παπαδάτος ξεσάλωνε στη βαρδιόλα με τα τραγούδια από μεγαφώνου, χορούς κλπ και έφτιαχνε το μύθο του.... Μπροστά μου, τον Αύγουστο του '85 σε ταξίδι μου από Αμοργό-Νάξο, ο "μαύρος" έκανε κόρτε από την βαρδιόλα σε κοπέλα επιβάτη που στεκόταν στην πλώρη, πιάνοντάς της κουβέντα και λέγοντάς της_: "έλα να δώσεις πορεία_"! Αχ τι μου θυμήσατε.....:roll:


Aπίστευτες καταστάσεις καπετάν αντρέα, καταστάσεις που "έπλεξαν" τον μύθο του Μιαούλη αλλά και του καπετάν Παναγή. Ο Μιαούλης στα τελευταία του ήταν ό,τι πιο ξεπερασμένο αλλά και παραμελημένος. Και όμως θα χάριζα όλα τα ταξίδια που έχω κάνει με τα highspeed, blue star, palace και superfast για ένα και μόνο κροσάρισμα με το Μιαούλη.

----------


## Νάξος

Δεν το τακσίδεπσα το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι, αλλά ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσω εκείνο το καλοκαίρι του 1985... Ήμασταν οικογενειακώς στο Αμπράμι, μιά βόρεια παραλία της Νάξου και το βαπόρι που βλέπαμε πιο συχνά από εκεί ήταν ο κατάλευκος Μιαούλης, άρχοντας μίας άλλης εποχής. Χρόνια μετά ακούω τις εμπειρίες σας, βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες και νιώθω ότι ταξιδεύω με τον Μιαούλη. Ένα αμιγώς επιβατικό βαπόρι το οποίο αν ζούσε σήμερα και ήταν απλά σε αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση θα ήταν η πρώτη μου επιλογή. Γιατί εν αντιθέσει με τα καινούρια, αυτό, ήταν σχεδιασμένο για ανθρώπους, με ό,τι συνεπάγεται η λέξη "άνθρωπος": συναισθήματα, φαντασία, ανρώπινη κλίμακα και αναλογία.

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά. Φίλε Ελληνίς, κι εγώ μαζύ σου!

----------


## Haddock

Να ξαναγυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο και να δούμε μια διαφορετική αποβιβαση από τον θρυλικό Κανάρη με το σινιάλο των Σταθάκη-Μανούσο. Προσωπικά δεν είχα τη χαρά να νιώσω παρόμοιο disembarkation αλλά οι αφηγήσεις από παλιότερους συντοπίτες είναι χορταστικές για διάφορα ευτράπελα με τις λάντζες. Αφιερωμένη στις παλιές καραβάνες των ακτοπλοϊκών ταξιδιών και ειδικότερα σε όλους τους Σιφνιούς.



Photo Credit: Chris Kapolka

----------


## helatros68

Το Μιαουλης ανοιχτα της Ροδου. Αρχες-μεσα δεκαετιας 80

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ενας φιλος βρηκε αυτη την καρτα στην Τηλο. Ξερει κανεις ποιο απο τα 4 απεικονιζεται?

xxx_tilos_1970.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Ενας φιλος βρηκε αυτη την καρτα στην Τηλο. Ξερει κανεις ποιο απο τα 4 απεικονιζεται?
> 
> xxx_tilos_1970.jpg


Δ/Π  ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Thanks Linz!! Υπο ποια πλοιοκτησια?

----------


## esperos

> Thanks Linz!! Υπο ποια πλοιοκτησια?


Πλοιοκτησία  Θ.  Μαγιάση

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "Μιαούλης" φέρει τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση. Η εταιρεία πρέπει να λεγόταν "Δωρικαί Κρουαζιέραι".
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

Η carte-postale, πάντως, είναι πανέμορφη.

----------


## esperos

> Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "Μιαούλης" φέρει τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση. Η εταιρεία πρέπει να λεγόταν "Δωρικαί Κρουαζιέραι".
> 
> Με κάθε επιφύλαξη. 
> 
> Η carte-postale, πάντως, είναι πανέμορφη.


Όχι  Roi,  δεν  ήταν  οι  ''Δωρικαί  Κρουαζιέραι''.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πλοιοκτησία  Θ.  Μαγιάση


Κατσε, γιατι αυτο δεν το ξερα. Εγω ειχα εντυπωση οτι πηγε απο Νομικο σε Αγαπητο. Δεν ηξερα οτι επαιξε και ενδιαμεσο! Mπορεις να αναφερεις πλοιοκτητη και χρονολογια (Μπας και καταλαβω ποτε βγηκε αυτη η φωτο!!)?

Οι Δωρικες δεν ειχαν Αχιλλεα και Αγαμεμνωνα?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Finnpartner 1966, η carte-postale πρέπει να είναι κάπου στα 1972-1974 ( με κάθε επιφύλαξη).
Έχω αυτήν την εντύπωση.
Το σινιάλο φέρει αυτόν τον χαρακτηριστικό μαίανδρο με το κίτρινο χρώμα. 
Μήπως η εταιρεία λεγόταν "Αχαϊκαί Κρουαζιέραι";
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αναφερόταν η λέξη "Κρουαζιέραι" στο όνομα της εταιρείας.  
Στο σημείο αυτό αξίζει να δούμε την περίφημη φωτογραφία του Ευάγγελου Παντάζογλου με το "Μιαούλης" να φθάνει στη Σίφνο με τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση. 
Η φωτογραφία έχει δημοσιευτεί στο Ημερολόγιο της Αδελφότητας Σιφνίων "Ο Άγιος Συμεών" του 2003.
Ο τίτλος της στο Ημερολόγιο ήταν "Το εύδρομον Μιαούλης". 
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον καλό φίλο Έσπερο για τις διορθώσεις του.
Τις έχουμε ανάγκη.  
To εύδρομον Μιαούλης.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "Μιαούλης" φέρει τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση. Η εταιρεία πρέπει να λεγόταν "Δωρικαί Κρουαζιέραι".
> 
> Με κάθε επιφύλαξη.


 



> Mπορεις να αναφερεις πλοιοκτητη και χρονολογια (Μπας και καταλαβω ποτε βγηκε αυτη η φωτο!!)?
> 
> Οι Δωρικες δεν ειχαν Αχιλλεα και Αγαμεμνωνα?






> Το σινιάλο φέρει αυτόν τον χαρακτηριστικό μαίανδρο με το κίτρινο χρώμα.
> Μήπως η εταιρεία λεγόταν "Αχαϊκαί Κρουαζιέραι";
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αναφερόταν η λέξη "Κρουαζιέραι" στο όνομα της εταιρείας.




Η εταιρεία του Μαγιάση λεγόταν "Αθηναϊκαί Κρουαζιέραι" και ο κίτρινος μαίνδρος νομίζω πως το χρώμα της γραμμής που τον περιείχε ήταν πράσινο.
Με τα σινιάλα αυτά νομίζω ταξίδεψε μόνο το 1976.

Δεν νομίζω πως πέρασε από τα χέρια του άλλο πλοίο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* του Οκτωβρίου του 2002 (τεύχος:114) είχε δημοσιευτεί μια πολύ όμορφη εικαστική απεικόνιση του "Μιαούλης" με τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση.
Στην απεικόνιση αυτή ο μαίανδρος έχει *κίτρινο* χρώμα σε σκούρο φόντο.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι απόλυτα ακριβής η αναπαράσταση.
Πάντως, σίγουρα, είναι πολύ όμορφη.
Ο δημιουργός της είναι ο εξαιρετικός *Παντελής Δ. Δεσποτίδης* από τα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού.
Η σπάνια αυτή δουλειλά (όπως αναφερόταν και στο περιοδικό) συνόδευε ένα πανέμορφο γράμμα.
Νομίζω ότι κάποια σημεία του γράμματος θα πρέπει να τα ανεβάσουμε. 
Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους που αγαπούν τα παλιά κλασσικά βαπόρια.  
Με τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Αντώνη, το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από το Μαγιάση το 1973 και το πούλησε αρχές του 1976, χωρίς να ξέρω ποιές χρονιές ταξίδεψε (αν όχι όλες) .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οχι απλα ομορφη αλλα εξαιρετικη Αντωνη...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Παλαιά φώτο με το σινιάλο του Νομικού 

miaoulis_0001.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

...αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε και δύο αδελφάκια του  :Smile: 

kanaris.jpg

καραϊσκάκης.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από το τεύχος του περιοδικού* "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* του Δεκεμβρίου του 2002 (τεύχος: 114) ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το υπέροχο γράμμα του Παντελή Δ. Δεσποτίδη.
Το γράμμα αποτελεί μια σύντομη ιστορία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας. 
Για τα παλιά πλοία: 
"...Όλα αυτά τα πλοία είχαν ανοιχτά καταστρώματα και διαδρόμους περιπάτου που, εκτός από τη συμβολή τους στην καλαισθησία, μας έδιναν την ευκαιρία απολαύσουμε ένα πραγματικό θαλασσινό ταξίδι. Ακούγαμε τον ήχο του νερού, καθώς απόνερα και κύματα συγκρούονταν μεταξύ τους. Κρατούσαμε σφιχτά την ξύλινη κουπαστή, παίζαμε με τον κίνδυνο να βραχούμε και να γευτούμε την αλμυρή υγρή σκόνη (...)". 
Φανταστείτε ότι το γράμμα είναι κοντά στις τρεις σελίδες. 
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον Παντελή Δεσποτίδη και το περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" που δημοσίευσε τη σπάνια αυτή επιστολή.

----------


## esperos

Σήμερα  είναι  Κυριακή,  ας  ξεκινήσουμε  την  ημέρα  βλέποντας  από  την  Πειραϊκή,  να  αναχωρεί  από  τον  Πειραιά  ο  γέρο-ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.

MIAOULIS.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Σήμερα είναι Κυριακή, ας ξεκινήσουμε την ημέρα βλέποντας από την Πειραϊκή, να αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά ο γέρο-ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.
> 
> MIAOULIS.jpg


Yπέροχη!!
Το καλύτερο ξεκίνημα μιας μέρας!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνω με το Μανο, μια πανεμορφη φωτογραφια ενος αυθεντικου βαποριου. Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ταξίδεψα με τον γερο-Μιαούλη τον Αύγουστο του 1979 επί Αγαπητών που έκανε την γραμμή της Παροναξίας (με επέκταση στις ανατολικές Κυκλάδες), για την Σχοινούσα. Πλέον ήταν σε παρακμή με πολύ αργή ταχύτητα και καπετάνιο τον Παναγή Παπαδάτο (?) τον γνωστό νέγρο καπετάνιο (από νέγρα μητέρα). Ομορφο ταξείδι αλλά ατελείωτο. Το πλοίο όμως είχε τα χάλια του πλην της 1ης θέσης που διατηρούσε ακόμα την πολυτέλεια των σαλονιών με την ξύλινη επένδυση στους μπουλμέδες. Η δεξιά βαρδιόλα, προφανώς από κάποιο "φίλημα" με άλλο πλοίο ήταν στραβωμένη με σπασμένη την ξύλινη κουπαστή της. Πλώρα είχε δημιουργηθεί, εκεί που παλιά ήταν αμπάρι, ένας χώρος με καθίσματα πούλμαν, αυτοσχέδιο μπαρ-καντίνα και WC όπου ο συνδυασμός της μυρωδιάς της σιδερίλας και των WC ήταν ανυπόφορος και πολλά από τα καθίσματα σπασμένα. Το ξαναείδα στην Ρόδο το 1985 σε χειρότερα χάλια με έντονα ίχνη σκουριάς παντού. Οι Αγαπητοί δεν φημιζόντουσαν για την συντήρηση και την καθαριότητα των πλοίων τους.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ γλαφυρή και παραστατική η περιγραφή του ταξιδιού από τον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA. Μας έκανε να βρεθούμε μαζί του σ' αυτό το μακρινό ταξίδι του 1979.
Και τι δεν θα έδινα να ξανάκανα και πάλι ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι με τον γερο-Μιαούλη.
Για μένα, αλλά και για πολλούς ακόμα, είναι ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους θρύλους της ακτοπλοΐας μας.
Η βρωμιά, οι μυρωδιές, η εγκατάλειψη, αναμφίβολα, μια πραγματικότητα.
Από την άλλη, όμως, το ταξίδι με ένα καράβι σαν αυτό ήταν μια αλησμόνητη εμπειρία.
Πιστεύω, ότι ήταν από τα ωραιότερα που ταξίδεψαν ποτέ στα νησιά μας.
Και μάλιστα για πολλά χρόνια.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε *TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA*.

----------


## Haddock

Μια διαφορετική οπτική γωνία της πλώρης του Μιαούλη. Προσέξτε το μοναδικό σκαραβαίο που είναι στο πλωριό κατάστρωμα! Φωτογραφία συλλεκτική, όχι μόνο για καραβολάτρες αλλά και για τους λάτρεις του θρυλικού αυτοκινήτου.



Photo Credit: Jan Willemsen

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I would like to add a few things about the contributions of the then brand new *Miaoulis* during the 1953 earthquakes of Kafalinia
Here is an article from _Avgi_ of August 13, 1953

*560       ΣΕΙΣΜΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΕΦΘΑΣΑΝ ΧΘΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ*
Ανάμεσα       τους 10 τραυματίαι. Αφηγούνται σκηνές       αλλοφροσύνης και σπαραγμού. «Ο κόσμός       χάνεται από στιγμή σε στιγμή». Ανύπαρκτη       η μέριμνα.               
Με       το ατμόπλοιον *«Μιαούλης»*, που       προσήγγισε εκτάκτως στην Ιθάκη και       Κεφαλληνία, προερχόμενο από το       Βρινδήσιον, έφθασαν χθες το μεσημέρι       στον Πειραιά 350 σεισμόπληκτοι από την       Ιθάκην και την Κεφαλληνία και δέκα       τραυματίαι οι οποίοι μετεφέρθησαν στο       Γενικόν Κρατικόν Νοσοκομείον. Οι       τραυματίαι είναι οι εξής: Μενετάτος       Λεωνίδας, ετών 60 με κατάγματα πλευρών       και αιμάτωμα δεξιάς θωρακικής χώρας,       Χρηστάτος Σπύρος, ετών 35, με κάκωσιν       δεξιού γόνατος, Καγκελάρης Παναγιώυης,       ετών 68, με κάταγμα δεξιου άκρου ποδός,       Στεφανάτος Δημήτριος, 36 ετών, με       θλαστικά τραύματα γόνατος, Φλωράτος       Νικόλαος, 26 ετών, με θλάσιν της λεκάνης,       Μανέτα Ακριβή, 78 ετών, με πολλαπλά       τραύματα στο κεφάλι και στο δεξιό ώμο,       Αγαπίου Πηνελόπη, ετών 51, με κατάγματα       πλευρών, Μανέτας Παναγιώτης, Ετών 49, με       εκδοράς και θλάσεις αμφοτέρων των       σκελών, Σταματελάρη Ελισάβετ, ετών 73, με       κατάγματα δεξιού αγκώνος, δεξιού       ημιθωρακίου και εγκεφαλικήν διάσεισιν,       όλοι οι ανωτέρω από την Σάμην       Κεφαλληνίας και ο Ραυτόπουλος       Κωνσταντίνος, ετών 66, από την Ιθάκη. Δέκα       άλλοι τραυματίαι απεβιβάσθησαν στην       Πάτρα.              
Επίσης       με το ατμόπλοιον *«Μιαούλης»*       διεκομίσθησαν και οι νεκροί της       Σπυριδούλας Γιακουμάτου και της κόρης       της, 2 ετών, από την Σάμη Κεφαλληνίας.              
Εξ       άλλου χθες στις 8.20΄π.μ. με το ατμόπλοιον       *«Τόγιας»* απεβιβάσθησαν στον Πειραιά 220       σεισμόπληκτοι, μεταξύ των οποίων οι       περισσότεροι ήσαν παραθερισταί στην       Κεφαλληνία και Ιθάκη.              
*ΤΙ       ΑΦΗΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ*
Οι       αφιχθέντες χθες στον Πειραιά με το       ατμόπλοιον *«Μιαούλης»* σεισμόπληκτοι       και τραυματίαι αφηγούνται σκηνές       αλλοφροσύνης που διεδραματίσθηκαν κατά       την προχθεσινήν σεισμικήν δόνησιν στη       Σάμη Κεφαλληνίας και στην Ιθάκη. Οι       αυτόπτες αυτοί εξ άλλου εξέφραζαν την       αγανάκτησίν των για την παντελή       έλλειψιν κρατικής περιθάλψεως και       μερίμνης για τους τραυματίας, άστεγους       και πεινώντας κατοίκους των       σεισμοπλήκτων περιοχών. Ο κόσμος       παραμένει στο ύπαιθρο, χωρίς τροφή και       νερό, χωρίς ιματισμό. ¶λλοι καταφεύγουν       στις βάρκες. Οι τραυματίες παραμένουν       χωρίς την παραμικρή περίθαλψιν κάτω από       τα δένδρα, ενώ δεκάδες νεκροί μένουν       θαμμένοι κάτω από τα ερείπια.              

*ΤΙ       ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ «ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ»             * 
Ο       λογιστής του ατμοπλοίου «*Μ**ιαούλης»* μας       αφηγήθηκε πως αντίκρυσε το θέαμα των       κατεστραμμένων νησιώτικων λιμανιών       όταν το πλοίο προσήγγισε για να παραλάβη       σεισμοπλήκτους τη νύκτα της Τρίτης. «Ερχόμαστε       από το Πρίντεζι με 130 επιβάτες. Στο δρόμο       πήραμε τηλεγραφική εντολή να πιάσουμε       στην Ιθάκη και Κεφαλληνία για να πάρουμε       τραυματίες και σεισμοπλήκτους. Φθάσαμε       στο Βαθύ της Ιθάκης στις 8 ½ το βράδυ.       Ολόκληρη η περιοχή ήταν σκοτεινή. Ρίξαμε       τους προβολείς και αντικρύσαμε το       σπαρακτικό θέαμα. Το Βαθύ ήταν ένας       σωρός από ερείπια. Οι κάτοικοι είχαν       μπεί στις βάρκες και όσοι δεν εύρισκαν       θέσι σε βάρκα ήταν όρθιοι μέσα στο νερό ή       κολυμπούσαν. Ύστερα πήγαμε στη Σάμη. Κι       εκεί η ίδια εικόνα. Ο περισσότερος       κόσμος ήταν μέσα στη θάλασσα και στις       βάρκες. Ούτε ένα σπίτι όρθιο δεν έμεινε».

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα αποκόμματα εφημερίδων που ανέβασες σήμερα σχετικά με τους καταστροφικούς σεισμούς του 53 στην Κεφαλλονιά και στο Θιάκι. 
Πολλές φορές μου έχει διηγηθεί η γιαγιά μου, σπαραχτικές ιστορίες από τις δραματικές εκείνες μέρες του Αυγούστου ... 
Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι μου διηγήθηκε, πως μετά τον κύριο σεισμό, επειδή πλημμύρισε το υπόγειο του τηλεγραφείου καθώς και τα παραλιακά σπίτια στο Αργοστόλι, στον πανικό πίστευαν ότι βουλιάζει το νησί και έτρεχαν να σωθούν σε οποιοδήποτε πλεούμενο βρισκόταν στα λιμάνια! 
Πράγμα βέβαια αδύνατο, αλλά ποιος είχε τέτοιες στιγμές καιρό να συλλογιστεί ... 
Από επιβατηγά δεν ξέρω δυστυχώς, αλλά θυμάμαι που συγγενείς μου που αναφέρανε, ότι το πρώτο πλοίο που έφθασε μετά τον κύριο σεισμό, ήταν του Ισραηλινού ναυτικού και μετά από λίγο φτάσανε και Αγγλικά πλοία.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ελπίζω να μην έχει ξαναμπεί η φωτογραφία! 
Και αυτή από την όμορφη ιστοσελίδα http://www.akss.net/costef/ 
Kolokotronis2.jpg

----------


## esperos

Μιας  και  ο  Nick  ανέφερε  τον  βετεράνο,  μία  φωτογραφία  του  όταν  πια  κάθησε  να  ξεκουραστεί  στα  Αμπελάκια  της  Σαλαμίνας  τερματίζοντας  την  σταδιοδρομία  του.  Από  έφυγε  να  πάει  λίγο  στην  Ελευσίνα  και  μετά  για  το  τελευταίο  του  ταξίδι  μακριά.

MIAOULIS Ampelakia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας  και  ο  Nick  ανέφερε  τον  βετεράνο,  μία  φωτογραφία  του  όταν  πια  κάθησε  να  ξεκουραστεί  στα  Αμπελάκια  της  Σαλαμίνας  τερματίζοντας  την  σταδιοδρομία  του.  Από  έφυγε  να  πάει  λίγο  στην  Ελευσίνα  και  μετά  για  το  τελευταίο  του  ταξίδι  μακριά.


Absolutely glorious!! Thanks

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλοι Appia 1978 και Esperos ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες βαποριων που δεν ταξιδεψαμε ποτε, αλλα ακουσαμε πολλα γι'αυτα απο διηγησεις.  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, συμπατριώτη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία, πολύ χαμηλής ποιότητας, με ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο.
Στο *Καρλόβασι της Σάμου* ένα από τα *τετράδυμα.*

Η εικόνα προέρχεται από ένα παλιό βοήθημα της Γεωγραφίας με εικόνες που τις κολλούσαμε στο τετράδιο του μαθήματος της *"Πατριδογνωσίας".*
Πίσω από την εικόνα αναγράφεται:

_"Καρλόβασι Σάμου: ¶ποψις λιμανιού:
Το Καρλόβασι βρίσκεται στο Β. τμήμα της νήσου. Είναι πρωτεύουσα της κοινότητας Καρλοβασίου. Η περιοχή είναι πολύ εύφορη. Παράγει ελιές, σιτηρά, σταφίδες, ωραίο κρασί και κτηνοτροφικά προϊόντα. Έχει πολλά βυρσοδεψεία. Η πόλη είναι κρυμμένη στο πράσινο. Το λιμάνι έχει μεγάλη κίνηση. Απ' αυτό εξάγονται τα προϊόντα της περιοχής. Στην εικόνα βλέπουμε μία άποψη του λιμανιού, στο βάθος την πόλη και στο ύψωμα το γραφικό εκκλησάκι."_ 

Στο Καρλόβασι.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> I would like to add a few things about the contributions of the then brand new *Miaoulis* during the 1953 earthquakes of Kafalinia
> Here is an article from _Avgi_ of August 13, 1953
> 
> *560 ΣΕΙΣΜΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΕΦΘΑΣΑΝ ΧΘΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ*
> Ανάμεσα τους 10 τραυματίαι. Αφηγούνται σκηνές αλλοφροσύνης και σπαραγμού. «Ο κόσμός χάνεται από στιγμή σε στιγμή». Ανύπαρκτη η μέριμνα. 
> Με το ατμόπλοιον *«Μιαούλης»*, που προσήγγισε εκτάκτως στην Ιθάκη και Κεφαλληνία, προερχόμενο από το Βρινδήσιον, έφθασαν χθες το μεσημέρι στον Πειραιά 350 σεισμόπληκτοι από την Ιθάκην και την Κεφαλληνία και δέκα τραυματίαι οι οποίοι μετεφέρθησαν στο Γενικόν Κρατικόν Νοσοκομείον. Οι τραυματίαι είναι οι εξής: Μενετάτος Λεωνίδας, ετών 60 με κατάγματα πλευρών και αιμάτωμα δεξιάς θωρακικής χώρας, Χρηστάτος Σπύρος, ετών 35, με κάκωσιν δεξιού γόνατος, Καγκελάρης Παναγιώυης, ετών 68, με κάταγμα δεξιου άκρου ποδός, Στεφανάτος Δημήτριος, 36 ετών, με θλαστικά τραύματα γόνατος, Φλωράτος Νικόλαος, 26 ετών, με θλάσιν της λεκάνης, Μανέτα Ακριβή, 78 ετών, με πολλαπλά τραύματα στο κεφάλι και στο δεξιό ώμο, Αγαπίου Πηνελόπη, ετών 51, με κατάγματα πλευρών, Μανέτας Παναγιώτης, Ετών 49, με εκδοράς και θλάσεις αμφοτέρων των σκελών, Σταματελάρη Ελισάβετ, ετών 73, με κατάγματα δεξιού αγκώνος, δεξιού ημιθωρακίου και εγκεφαλικήν διάσεισιν, όλοι οι ανωτέρω από την Σάμην Κεφαλληνίας και ο Ραυτόπουλος Κωνσταντίνος, ετών 66, από την Ιθάκη. Δέκα άλλοι τραυματίαι απεβιβάσθησαν στην Πάτρα. 
> Επίσης με το ατμόπλοιον *«Μιαούλης»* διεκομίσθησαν και οι νεκροί της Σπυριδούλας Γιακουμάτου και της κόρης της, 2 ετών, από την Σάμη Κεφαλληνίας. 
> Εξ άλλου χθες στις 8.20΄π.μ. με το ατμόπλοιον *«Τόγιας»* απεβιβάσθησαν στον Πειραιά 220 σεισμόπληκτοι, μεταξύ των οποίων οι περισσότεροι ήσαν παραθερισταί στην Κεφαλληνία και Ιθάκη. 
> *ΤΙ ΑΦΗΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ*
> ...


 
Τα είχα δει και εγώ στο Διαδίκτυο. Μήπως, όμως, τα δημοσιεύματα δεν αφορούν στον γνωστό μας "Μιαούλη", ο οποίος ήταν δηζελόπλοιο; Το άρθρο κάνει λόγο για ατμόπλοιο. Βέβαια, μπορεί να είναι λάθος και της εφημερίδας... Ποιος ξέρει.... :Confused:  

('Ασχετο: Γιατί χάσαμε το προνόμιο να επιλέγουμε χρώμα στη γραμματοσειρά :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τα είχα δει και εγώ στο Διαδίκτυο. Μήπως, όμως, τα δημοσιεύματα δεν αφορούν στον γνωστό μας "Μιαούλη", ο οποίος ήταν δηζελόπλοιο; Το άρθρο κάνει λόγο για ατμόπλοιο. Βέβαια, μπορεί να είναι λάθος και της εφημερίδας... Ποιος ξέρει....


From various other sources we know now that the _Miaoulis_ mentioned there is our Miaoulis of *Nomikos Lines*... Another article talks about how they were coming from Brindisi and were diverted to the earthquake area. 

For the record, many journalist confuse δηζελόπλοιο with ατμόπλοιο....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A classic postcard of _Kolokotronis_
Kolokotronis.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Σε συνέχεια των όσων αναφέραμε στην προηγούμενη σελ. 6 του thread, ορίστε και ένα απόκομμα της εφημερίδας «ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΗ» (καλοκαίρι 1983 ) στο οποίο γίνεται ρεπορτάζ για τη σύγκρουση του Μιαούλη με το φορτηγό Φαέθων. Sorry για την ποιότητα της εικόνας. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα. Έκανα ότι καλύτερο μπορούσα από σάρωση! Γνωρίζουμε τίποτε για τον Δημήτριο Ζαράγκα που ήταν τότε καπετάνιος στο πλοίο;  :Confused:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Κάτι καλύτερο σε εμφάνιση… :Wink: 

miaoulis83-5_0001.jpg

Συνέχεια του άρθρου της πρώτης σελίδας… :Cool: 
miaoulis83-3.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Και συνέχεια….  :Cool:  Προσέξτε τη φράση ενός επιβάτη _"Πάντως είναι παμπάλαιο. Τίποτα δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά εκεί"._ Και, μετά, _"Όταν ήρθαν τα καΐκια, οι γυναίκες στριμώχθηκαν ποια θα πρωτοπηδήξει..."_ Το τελευταίο με προβλημάτισε λίγο, εσάς; :?:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


miaoulis83-4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και συνέχεια….  Προσέξτε τη φράση ενός επιβάτη _"Πάντως είναι παμπάλαιο. Τίποτα δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά εκεί"._ Και, μετά, _"Όταν ήρθαν τα καΐκια, οι γυναίκες στριμώχθηκαν ποια θα πρωτοπηδήξει..."_ Το τελευταίο με προβλημάτισε λίγο, εσάς; :?:


*Pampalaio?*  31 etwn! Vrsikomaste se dhmosia selida kai then 0elw na ekrfasw thn pragmatikh mou gnwmh gia to legomeno...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> *Pampalaio?* 31 etwn! Vrsikomaste se dhmosia selida kai then 0elw na ekrfasw thn pragmatikh mou gnwmh gia to legomeno...


Μη ξεχνάς ότι το 1983 ο κόσμος είχε αρχίσει να καλομαθαίνει τα «καινούργια» σκαριά (όπως π.χ. «Νάξος», «Πάρος», «Σαντορίνη», και, φυσικά, «Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙΙ» - από Ραφήνα) που ήταν πιο γρήγορα και πιο καθαρά. Ο Αγαπητός είχε αφήσει τον Μιαούλη μας απεριποίητο στα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του… Έτσι, *όποιος δεν είχε συναισθηματικό δέσιμο, όπως εμείς*, κάπως έτσι θα το χαρακτήριζε, πολύ δε περισσότερο που ο Μιαούλης είχε ήδη από το 1980 αρχίσει να παρουσιάζει μηχανολογικά προβλήματα και να καθυστερεί στα δρομολόγιά του. Να σκεφθείς ότι η μητέρα μου ήρθε στην Αμοργό τον Αύγουστο του 1980 με …δώδεκα ώρες καθυστέρηση, γιατί το πλοίο χάλασε λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση και αντί για οκτώ το πρωί, ξεκίνησε οκτώ το βράδυ… Δηλ. κάτι σαν αυτά που έκανε πρόπερσι το Δημητρούλα… Νομίζω ότι και το 1980 κάτι πάλι έγραφαν και οι εφημερίδες…
Ακόμα, όπως φαίνεται και στα δημοσιεύματα, πριν τη σύγκρουση, *ο Μιαούλης ερχόταν από Πάρο, Μύκονο και Τήνο.* Εάν αυτός ο επιβάτης (ναυαγοσώστης, δήλωνε) ερχόταν π.χ. από Μύκονο, και είχε κάνει προηγουμένως το ταξίδι του πηγαιμού με καράβι της τάξης του «Ναϊάς», με τους 23 κόμβους, ή του «Παναγία Τήνου» (23 ή 24 κόμβους), είναι εν μέρει λογικό να χαρακτηρίσει έτσι τον Μιαούλη με τους 14 κόμβους του… Φαντάσου ότι θα πήγε προηγουμένως στη Μύκονο σε 4,5 ή 5 ώρες, ενώ το ταξίδι της επιστροφής θα του ήρθε 7,5 -8! Ενδεχομένως, να μέτρησε και το ότι θα θέλησε λίγο να εντυπωσιάσει και τους δημοσιογράφους, κάτι που είναι διαχρονικό!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Good analysis of course. Especialy important for someone who "remained" with _Kanaris, Miaoulis_ and *Karaiskakis* (see my Avatar) and never "tasted" the... big boxes (I am sorry my friends)... As for the delays, you are preaching to the wrong person... Last night, after a 10 hour Munich-Chicago flight with UA, we arrived over Chicago only to be diverted to Milwaukee for 3 hours fro refueling, etc.... So, my Madrid, Spain-Austin, TX return trip ended up being 30 hours!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

….και άλλο ένα….  :Cool: 

miaoulis83-5.jpg

----------


## Haddock

> Να σκεφθείς ότι η μητέρα μου ήρθε στην Αμοργό τον Αύγουστο του 1980 με …δώδεκα ώρες καθυστέρηση, γιατί το πλοίο χάλασε λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση και αντί για οκτώ το πρωί, ξεκίνησε οκτώ το βράδυ… Δηλ. κάτι σαν αυτά που έκανε πρόπερσι το Δημητρούλα…


Το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ δίκαια κέρδισαν τον τίτλο πλοία φαντάσματα απ' όπου κι αν πέρασαν. Αφενός οι ρότες τους ήταν «σιδηρόδρομοι» με τόσους «σταθμούς» στην άγονη γραμμή, αφετέρου τα πλοία ήταν στη δύση της καριέρας τους και είχαν αφεθεί στην τύχη τους με ό,τι αυτό συνεπαγόταν. Στις αρχές των 80s, τα νεότευκτα της εποχής που αναφέρει ο καπετάν αντρέας, ήταν δρομολογημένα στις κερδοφόρες γραμμές. Οι _Μαυρογιαλούροι_ άφηναν τους απόμαχους της ακτοπλοΐας να υπηρετούν τα νησιά της άγονης γραμμής. Κι όπως σωστά τονίζεις, το ίδιο παρατηρείται στις μέρες μας.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Καπετάν αντρέα, χαίρομαι που οι κόποι σου ευοδώθηκαν. Πριν γίνει η αναφορά στο φόρουμ, δεν είχα ιδέα για το ατύχημα του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ. Η φωτογραφία του πλοίου με την έντονη κλίση είναι σοκαριστική. Αναρωτιέμαι το μέγεθος της ζημιάς και τον χρόνο αποκατάστασης (αναφέρεται ότι πλημμύρισε το μηχανοστάσιο). Εικάζω ότι το κόστος των επισκευών δεν ήταν απαγορευτικό, αφού το πλοίο φάντασμα αποδείχτηκε εφτάψυχο και συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει μέχρι το 1985.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Πολύ καλά τα λες Νίκο. ¶λλωστε, δεν τολμώ να διανοηθώ ότι το πλοίο δεν θα είχε ασφαλιστική κάλυψη. Επίσης, αν όπως όλα δείχνουν, για τη σύγκρουση έφταιγε το «Φαέθων», όσο κιΆ αν στοίχισε η επισκευή, είτε στον πλοιοκτήτη είτε στην ασφαλιστική εταιρεία, το ποσό θα διεκδικήθηκε από πλοιοκτήτη και ασφαλιστή του «Φαέθων»… Βέβαια, θα πληρώθηκε κάποιο επιπλέον ποσό και για την ουσιαστική βοήθεια που προσέφεραν τα ρυμουλκά, το οποίο μπορεί και να μη καλύφθηκε από την αποζημίωση…
Ο χρόνος επισκευής πρέπει να ήταν και αυτός μεγάλος. Σίγουρα, το βαπόρι δεν έκανε άλλο ταξίδι για το υπόλοιπο του καλοκαιριού του 1983 (αντικαταστάθηκε σε μέρος των δρομολογίων του από τον ξιφία ¶γιο Γεώργιο), και υπολογίζω, με επιφύλαξη, ότι θα ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια είτε τέλη εκείνης της χρονιάς ή αρχές 1984. Πάντως, όντως από τότε και μέχρι την «απόσυρσή» του (Απρίλιο του 1986), ο Μιαούλης έδωσε αξιοπρεπή εμφάνιση και δεν νομίζω ότι ξαναπαρουσίασε προβλήματα, αφού οι μηχανές του είχαν ήδη επισκευασθεί επαρκώς… :Cool:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I too want to thank _paroskayak_ (Niko) and say that I had not heard before of Miaoulis' accident... Again, please realize that for me these four Italian people have remained in my memory as they were under Nomikos, clean, white, fast and glorious...

----------


## Ellinis

Ο καπετάν αντρέας μας θύμισε μια άτυχη στιγμή του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ, αλλά τώρα θα σας πάω πολύ πιο πίσω, συγκεκριμένα στις 14 Ιουλίου 1951 και στην Τεργέστη: 
Εκεί ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ έρχεται για πρώτη φορά σε επαφή με το υγρό στοιχείο

Miaoul1.jpg
Πηγή: Ναυτικά Χρονικά, 1951

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Ellinis για το πολύτιμο αυτό μαργαριτάρι με την καθέλκυση του "Μιαούλη".

Ας δούμε τον ηρωϊκό "Μιαούλη", κάποια χρόνια αργότερα, να σαλπάρει από τον Πειραιά για τα νησιά.
Το πλάνο προέρχεται από την τανία *"Ραντεβού στην Κέρκυρα"* με την *Τζένη Καρέζη* και τον *Αλέκο Αλεξανδράκη.*
Η ταινία  ήταν μια παραγωγή της εταιρείας *Καραγιάνης-Καρατζόπουλος* και υπάρχαν πολλά πλάνα γυρισμένα στο *"Αγγέλικα".*
Ο φίλος *paroskayak* έχει ανεβάσει τα σχετικά αποσπάσματα το θέμα του *"Αγγέλικα".*

Και το πλοίο φεύγει ....
 

Μιαούλης.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Ένα, ένα ρε παιδιά, δεν σας προλαβαίνουμε. :smile: Ποιος θα περίμενε ότι θα βλέπαμε το πλοίο φάντασμα στα γεννοφάσκια του! Η καθέλκυση του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ξεφεύγει από τη σφαίρα του καραβολατρικού και πλησιάζει σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Εύγε στους αρχαιολόγους της ακτοπλοΐας.

Roi και σια, αν θέλετε να δείτε μερικές εικόνες από την τραπεζαρία και το μπαρ του Ιταλιάνικου, δεν έχετε παρά να δείτε το φιλμ «Γαμήλιες Περιπέτειες» του 1959. Εκτός από τον Γκιωνάκη να πέφτει με τα μούτρα στην μακαρονάδα που σερβίρουν επί Νομικού :mrgreen: , υπάρχουν μερικά καρέ που δείχνουν το Ιταλιάνικο φιλμαρισμένο από το πράσινο. Μόλις ξεκλέψω λίγο χρόνο θα δοθεί η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης.  :Wink:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ο καπετάν αντρέας μας θύμισε μια άτυχη στιγμή του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ, αλλά τώρα θα σας πάω πολύ πιο πίσω, συγκεκριμένα στις 14 Ιουλίου 1951 και στην Τεργέστη: 
> Εκεί ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ έρχεται για πρώτη φορά σε επαφή με το υγρό στοιχείο
> 
> Miaoul1.jpg
> Πηγή: Ναυτικά Χρονικά, 1951


Φίλε ¶ρη, πολλά συγχαρητήρια. Το ντοκουμέντο είναι μοναδικό! Δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι θα υπήρχε τέτοια φωτογραφία του Μιαούλη προ ... γεννήσεως! Είναι απίστευτο. Σχεδόν κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο site, δοκιμάζω και μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη...  :Surprised: 




> Roi και σια, αν θέλετε να δείτε μερικές εικόνες από την τραπεζαρία και το μπαρ του Ιταλιάνικου, δεν έχετε παρά να δείτε το φιλμ «Γαμήλιες Περιπέτειες» του 1959. Εκτός από τον Γκιωνάκη να πέφτει με τα μούτρα στην μακαρονάδα που σερβίρουν επί Νομικού :mrgreen: , υπάρχουν μερικά καρέ που δείχνουν το Ιταλιάνικο φιλμαρισμένο από το πράσινο. Μόλις ξεκλέψω λίγο χρόνο θα δοθεί η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης.


Να δοθεί, να δοθεί, Νίκο. Οι θεατές περιμένουν καθηλωμένοι στα καθίσματά τους ! Ή, αλλίως, "_Χασάπη, παίξε την ταινία!"_

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Πάω για ύπνο αμέσως, φοβούμενος μην αρχίσουν κι’ άλλα uploads…. Είμαι ήδη στα πρόθυρα του …delirium! :-x

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά για τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες  :Razz:

----------


## Haddock

Επειδή δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με κάποιο Ιταλιάνικο, παρακαλώ τους γνώστες να επιβεβαιώσουν ότι τα πλάνα είναι από το Καραϊσκάκης. Το μόνο στοιχείο είναι το καρέ με το κάδρο του Καραϊσκάκη στο κλιμακοστάσιο. Προς το τέλος του *βίντεο* από το φιλμ του Κώστα Γεωργούτσου, ο Πειραιάς του 1950 εμφανίζεται σε μερικά καρέ. Μπορούν οι παλαιότεροι να αναγνωρίσουν τη θέση που έχει πλαγιοδετήσει το Ιταλιάνικο?? Τα κτίρια και η θέση του δεν μου θυμίζουν αντίστοιχες φωτογραφίες της εποχής.

italianiko2.png

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πλοίο έχει πλαγιοδετήσει στου Τζελέπη, όπως έκανε συνήθως.
Το κτίριο στο βάθος είναι το Κτίριο του Σταθμού του Ηλεκτρικού.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Mia erwthsh se olous tous filous....  Giati ta lete Ιταλιάνικα kai oxi Ιταλικά?   Prwth fora akouw tetoio epi0eto!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Επειδή δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με κάποιο Ιταλιάνικο, παρακαλώ τους γνώστες να επιβεβαιώσουν ότι τα πλάνα είναι από το Καραϊσκάκης. Το μόνο στοιχείο είναι το καρέ με το κάδρο του Καραϊσκάκη στο κλιμακοστάσιο. Προς το τέλος του *βίντεο* από το φιλμ του Κώστα Γεωργούτσου, ο Πειραιάς του 1950 εμφανίζεται σε μερικά καρέ. Μπορούν οι παλαιότεροι να αναγνωρίσουν τη θέση που έχει πλαγιοδετήσει το Ιταλιάνικο?? Τα κτίρια και η θέση του δεν μου θυμίζουν αντίστοιχες φωτογραφίες της εποχής.


Niko    The film is worth the few scenes of *Karaiskakis* (my Avatar) one of my favorite ships of the 1950s and 60s, although when she passes in front of the camera, she looks very small...  The framed picture of _Karaiskakis_ in the main dining room looks quite funny now, but was probably ok then! I remember a Kanaris picture in *Kanaris*!

But otherwise, this snippet from this film (_Gamilies Peripeties_) was _the longest 7 minutes I have watched_ recently and this B-movie is one of the worst Greek movies of that time...  proving once more how important the director was... This is a 1959 film of Costas Yeorgoutsos, a very mediocre Greek director known mostly for "melo" that were going directly to B-movie ("deuteras probolhs") theaters, movies with Gelly Mavropoulou, Clio Skouloudi, etc. Georgoutsos was Orestis Laskos' assistant in earlier movies. If I am not wrong, this was Georgoutsos' first movie (1959) and it is surprising that it features Xenia Kalogeropoulou, Dinos Eliopoulos and Yannis Gionakis. I must admit Gionakis' imitation of an Italian is terrible (he was not the main role in the movie, Eliopoulos was)... No Italian would say things like "to Atina", etc...  Well... let's remember that an appearance in such a movie was paying for the bills!  Actors were people too and they had to live! If you want to see Gionakis in a truly exceptional character role from that period, all you have to do is find _Kitrina Gantia_ and his scenes with Pantelis Zervos and Jolly Garbi (first; see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryHlM...eature=related) and Nikos Stavridis (especially; see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-liA...ature=related; see how Stavridis breaks up and is ready to start laughing at 1:05 and 1:06). In the same movie Thanassis Veggos was appearing in a small role.

Two veterans of the National Theater, Anna Paitatzi and Yorgios Damassiotis, play Kalogeropoulou's parents in _Gamilies Peripeties_.  The _jeune premier_ of the movie, who does not appear in the 7 minutes you show on YouTube, is Costas Kakavas, the "competitor" of Andreas Barkoulis in the movies of that period...

In 1960 _Romantzo_ had a survey for best movie stars. Xenia Kalogeropoulou was voted the 6th most popular Greek actress of the movies (preceded by Aliki Vouyouklaki, Jenny Karezi, Christina Sylva (!), Anna Fonsou and Melina Merkouri), while Costas Kakavas was voted No 2 Greek Actor (after Dimitris Papamihail and before Andreas Barkoulis and Mihalis Nikolinakos).  Clearly, the 1959 _To xylo vghke apo ton paradeiso_ with Vouyouklaki and Papamihail had left an indelible mark in the Greek cinema...  My God! It is already 50 years since Vouyouklaki fascinated everybody with this movie!

A sure sign of a B-movie are the funny scenes with incorrect items (photos, empty dishes while they are eating, empty glasses while they are drinking) but also the lack of original music.  The music of this movie is by Christos Mourambas who was listed for "_mousiki epimelia_" in these movies... It is incredible what we hear in the first seven minutes!...  From "Somewhere over the rainbow" from the _Wizard of Oz_, to _La Boheme_ of Puccini. Nothing original!

But thanks for the ship *Karaiskakis*!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Mia erwthsh se olous tous filous.... Giati ta lete Ιταλιάνικα kai oxi Ιταλικά? Prwth fora akouw tetoio epi0eto!


To _“ιταλικά»_ είναι η σωστή ελληνική λέξη. Το _«ιταλιάνικα»_ είναι εξελληνισμός της λέξης _«__italiano”_, και προφανώς προέρχεται από τους ναυτικούς μας που στα λιμάνια της Ιταλίας άκουγαν και χρησιμοποιούσαν τη λέξη κατά κόρο, σε συστάσεις, «γνωριμίες» κλπ.  :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Η κριτική για το φιλμ, Νικόλα, είναι σωστή και θα συμφωνήσω σε όσα λες. Το συγκεκριμένο έργο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αντίστοιχα φιλμ της εποχής, και όντως πρόκειται για φθηνή παραγωγή που δεν σώζεται ούτε από το καστ των ηθοποιών. Πρόκειται για μελόδραμα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Ίσως, μερικές σκηνές με τον Γκιωνάκη να σώζουν την κατάσταση αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές, αυτά που γράφεις ισχύουν για την ποιότητα παραγωγής και σκηνοθεσίας. Οι B-movies της εποχής μπορεί να μη στέκουν σεναριακά, αισθητικά και κινηματογραφικά, αλλά το ενδιαφέρον σε αυτά τα φιλμ είναι το ιστορικοκοινωνικό περιεχόμενό τους. Νομίζω ότι ο κατάπλους καρέ καρέ του Καραϊσκάκης, τα πλάνα από τα εσωτερικά ντεκ και το λιμάνι του Πειραιά του 1959 δεν βρίσκονται εύκολα και εκεί είναι η αξία του φιλμ. Ίσως τα φιλμ δεύτερης διαλογής να μην βλέπονται από τους σινεφίλ, παρ' όλα αυτά, για τους ιστορικούς περιέχουν αρκετά κομμάτια του puzzle μιας εποχής που έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί.

ΥΓ. Ο καπετάν αντρέας έχει δίκιο για το επίθετο _Ιταλιάνικο_. Να προσθέσω ότι τουλάχιστον τη λέξη _Ιταλιάνικα_ την έχω ακούσει από παλιούς Παριανούς που έζησαν την Ιταλική κατοχή.

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το ίδιο μαγαζί με την κάρτα του Αθηνά Σ  :Very Happy: 

Miaoulis Kopie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από το ίδιο μαγαζί με την κάρτα του Αθηνά Σ


Very impressive. What's the one on the right?

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλή ερώτηση!  :Wink: 




> Very impressive. What's the one on the right?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Very impressive. What's the one on the right?


Nicholas, just a wild guess but I think it may be Epirotiki's Atreus with the black hull and wooden bridge sidewings............??

All the best Henry.

----------


## Appia_1978

Henry, I think you are right. It&acute;s also my opinion.

----------


## x.o.

Καλοκαίρι, ήλιος και ζέστη στη Γιάλη. 1985 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Πρωί και φαίνεται από μακρυά ο Μιαούλης. Καπνοί, μουσικές και φωτοβολίδες. ολο το νησί στο πόδι.Πανηγύρι. Ελληνες και ξένοι. Οργανα. Το πλοίο πλησιάζει να πλευρίσει. Ο καπτά Παναγιώτης με την ολόλευκη σιδερωμένη στολή Τραγουδάει "ήρθες σαν την άνοιξη" - πρόσω  "και μούφερες αυτό που καρτερούσα" - κράτει οι μηχανές. Ο Γερμανός δίπλα μου δεν καταλαβαίνει και ουρλιάζει καθώς στέκεται προσοχή. Ηθελε να συμμετέχει. Ο καπετάνιος πετάει ανεμόσκαλα από τη βαρδιόλα και κατεβαίενι . Τα βιολιά παίζουν. εχει στην τσέπη μαύρο Τζόνυ, και οι υπόλοιποι κρασί. Πίνουμε. το πλοί φεύγει. σε μερικές μέρες πίσω για  Πειραιά. Δύο οι καπαιταναίοι.Ο καπτά Παναγιώτης και ο καπτά Γιάννης. Επίθετα δεν ξέρω. Ο Παναγιώτης δείχνει τα χούγια του καρού μπαίνοντας στη Δονούσα (αρόδο) του  λέει "και ποσαι  να μου το προσέχεις". Ενα τρίξιμο κλόνισ το γέροντα. Φωνες από το σαλόνι "τισαπιοκάραβο Θεέ μου"-"Θα πνιγούμε". Κάποιοι καθισμένοι στην πλώρη γύρισαν προς τη γέφυρα, ακι Θεέ΄μου, τί σου κάνει η κούραση του ταξειδιού!!. Τους φάνηκε πως ένα χαμ΄γελο έσκασε ανάμεσα στις βαρδιόλες. Και ο γέρο Μιαούλης συνέχισε αργά και περήφανα για Πειραιά. Νοιάζεται κανένας πότε θα φθάσουμε?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

¶λλη μία φωτογραφία του Μιαούλης τον Αύγουστο του 1973 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Πορτοκαλί χρώμα η ρίγα στο φουγάρο και στα γράμματα του ονόματός του.

miaoulis.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> ¶λλη μία φωτογραφία του Μιαούλης τον Αύγουστο του 1973 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Πορτοκαλί χρώμα η ρίγα στο φουγάρο και στα γράμματα του ονόματός του.


Θολή, αλλά πολύ ωραία φωτο Απόλλωνα. Ξέρουμε ποιας πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας είναι αυτά τα διακριτικά; Μήπως γνωρίζουμε τι δρομολόγια έκανε το 1973; Στις Κυκλάδες δεν πρέπει να είχε μπει ακόμα, και για Ιταλία είχε πλέον περάσει η «μπογιά» του. Καμιά Κρήτη πρέπει να έκανε λογικά….. :?: :Confused:  

Προσέξτε στη φωτο του Απόλλωνα το ψηλότερο «Μίνως» που διακρίνεται πίσω από το Μιαούλη!  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Θολή, αλλά πολύ ωραία φωτο Απόλλωνα. Ξέρουμε ποιας πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας είναι αυτά τα διακριτικά; Μήπως γνωρίζουμε τι δρομολόγια έκανε το 1973; Στις Κυκλάδες δεν πρέπει να είχε μπει ακόμα, και για Ιταλία είχε πλέον περάσει η «μπογιά» του. Καμιά Κρήτη πρέπει να έκανε λογικά….. :?:


Το 1973 είναι η χρονιά που πουλήθηκε στη Ναυτηλιακή Τουριστική ΑΕ  "Αθηναϊκαι Κρουαζιέραι" Θ. Μαγιάση.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο *T.S.S. APOLLON* για την όμορφη φωτογραφία του *"Μιαούλη".*
Το πλοίο φέρει τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας του *Θ. Μαγιάση  "Αθηναϊκαί Κρουαζιέραι".
*Μέχρι να γράψω το μήνυμα, πρόλαβε και το έγραψε και ο καλός μας φίλος. Έχουμε αναφερθεί σχετικά και σε προηγούμενες σελίδες.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=24864&page=8

Με το σινιάλο αυτό έχουμε δει το πλοίο στη Σίφνο και την Τήλο, ενώ προφανώς ταξίδευε και στην Αμοργό και την λεγόμενη άγονη γραμμή.

Το κείμενο του φίλου x.o. είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετικό.
Προσωπικά, θα έλεγα ότι δεν νοιαζόμαστε πότε θα φθάσουμε.
Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι μόνο το ταξίδι.
Μακάρι να γινόταν να ταξιδεύαμε και πάλι με τον "Μιαούλη". Σας χαρίζω όλα τα γρήγορα και μοντέρνα πλοία για έναν "Μιαούλη" ....

----------


## Ellinis

Nα καλοσορίσω και εγώ με τον τρόπου μου τους νέους φίλους T.S.S.Apollon και o.x., ανεβάζοντας μια σπάνια (πιστεύω) εικόνα. Αυτή της καθέλκυσης του Κανάρη στην Τεργέστη τον Ιούνιο του 1951. 

kanaris launch.JPG
Πηγή: Ναυτικά Χρονικά

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nα καλοσορίσω και εγώ με τον τρόπου μου τους νέους φίλους T.S.S.Apollon και o.x., ανεβάζοντας μια σπάνια (πιστεύω) εικόνα. Αυτή της καθέλκυσης του Κανάρη στην Τεργέστη τον Ιούνιο του 1951. 
> 
> kanaris launch.JPG
> Πηγή: Ναυτικά Χρονικά


So, now we have the launching of *Kanaris* and *Miaoulis*. What about my favorite, *Karaiskakis*?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Nα καλοσορίσω και εγώ με τον τρόπου μου τους νέους φίλους T.S.S.Apollon και o.x., ανεβάζοντας μια σπάνια (πιστεύω) εικόνα. Αυτή της καθέλκυσης του Κανάρη στην Τεργέστη τον Ιούνιο του 1951. 
> 
> kanaris launch.JPG
> Πηγή: Ναυτικά Χρονικά


Φίλε Ellinis σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα και την ιστορική και πανέμορφη φωτογραφία που αφιερώνεις στα νέα μέλη του forum. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φίλε Ellinis ανταποδίδω με μια φωτογραφία, του Αχιλλεύς (πρών Κολοκοτρώνης) του Γ. Κουσουνιάδη στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης το 1978. 
Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του Ε. Κουσουνιάδη.
achilles.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ανεβάζω ακόμα μια φωτογραφία του *Μιαούλη* με σινιάλα Νομικού και ένα εισητήριο Β' θέσης, με προορισμό απο τον Πειραιά για τη Ρόδο. Ταξίδι της 29ης Οκτωβρίου του 1962, με το πλοίο *Κανάρης.*
miaoulis nautilia.jpg

eishthrio.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Υπέροχες ιστορικές αναμνήσεις....

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Φίλε Ellinis ανταποδίδω με μια φωτογραφία, του Αχιλλεύς (πρών Κολοκοτρώνης) του Γ. Κουσουνιάδη στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης το 1978. 
> Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του Ε. Κουσουνιάδη.
> achilles.jpg


Φυσικά και είναι ντοκουμέντο έγχρωμη φωτογραφία του «Αχιλλέα» (για το οποίο έχουν ανέβει μάλλον οι λιγότερες φωτο στο site), και μάλιστα στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Επειδή δεν θυμάμαι να έκανε τέτοιο τακτικό δρομολόγιο, μάλλον η παρουσία του εκεί έχει να κάνει με τους καταστρεπτικούς σεισμούς - Ιούνιος 1978  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Και όμως έκανε δρομολόγιο (το 1971 σιγουρα) με αφετηρία τη Θεσ/νίκη και προορισμό
 είτε Λήμνο-Λέσβο-Χίο-Σάμο-Ικαρία-Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο,
 είτε Σκιάθο-Σκόπελο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο-Ίο-Θήρα-Ηράκλειο.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Και όμως έκανε δρομολόγιο (το 1971 σιγουρα) με αφετηρία τη Θεσ/νίκη και προορισμό
> είτε Λήμνο-Λέσβο-Χίο-Σάμο-Ικαρία-Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο,
> είτε Σκιάθο-Σκόπελο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο-Ίο-Θήρα-Ηράκλειο.


Ναι; Δεν το ήξερα… Πάντως το καλοκαίρι του 1978  έκανε σίγουρα μια φορά την εβδομάδα Κυκλάδες…

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μια φωτογραφία από το κατάστρωμα του Ε/Γ Αχιλλεύς, εν πλω στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, (στο βάθος διακρίνεται ο Λευκός Πύργος), στα εγκαίνια της γραμμής: Θεσσαλονίκη-Σκιάθος-Σκόπελος-Τήνος-Μύκονος-Πάρος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη-Ηράκλειο. Χρονολογικά πρέπει να είναι περίπου στο 1972. 
Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1979 τα τελευταία δρομολόγια που έκανε πρίν αποσυρθεί ήταν: Θεσσαλονίκη-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Καρλόβασι-Ικαρία-Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κώ-Ρόδο. Επίσης από Πειραιά, για: Αμοργό-Αστυπάλαια-Κάλυμνο-Κώ-Σύμη-Ρόδο.
Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του Ε. Κουσουνιάδη.

egkainia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια φωτογραφία από το κατάστρωμα του Ε/Γ Αχιλλεύς, εν πλω στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, (στο βάθος διακρίνεται ο Λευκός Πύργος), στα εγκαίνια της γραμμής: Θεσσαλονίκη-Σκιάθος-Σκόπελος-Τήνος-Μύκονος-Πάρος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη-Ηράκλειο. Χρονολογικά πρέπει να είναι περίπου στο 1976. 
> Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1979 τα τελευταία δρομολόγια που έκανε πρίν αποσυρθεί ήταν: Θεσσαλονίκη-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Καρλόβασι-Ικαρία-Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κώ-Ρόδο. Επίσης από Πειραιά, για: Αμοργό-Αστυπάλαια-Κάλυμνο-Κώ-Σύμη-Ρόδο.
> Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του Ε. Κουσουνιάδη.


Apollon  I would love to know how you do it... Do you have a library with thousands of pictures and pick up all these never-before-seen photos in a moment's request?  Keep presenting more.... Anything with *Karaiskakis* please?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Nicholas Peppas for you..Karaiskakis 
With best Regards.
Πηγή: Ηνωμένοι φωτορεπόρτερς

scan0052.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του Καραϊσκάκης , για το φίλο μας Nicholas Peppas.
Πηγή Ηνωμένοι φωτορεπόρτερς.

O14karaiskakis.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Φαίνεται ότι αυτές τις μέρες, ο Μιαούλης και τα αδέλφια έχουν την τιμητική τους!  :Razz:  Ότι καλύτερο για τους fan!
miaoulis5.jpg

Πηγή: Martin andersson, Goeteborg, Sweden.
Δια χειρός: Νικολάου Πρέκα, ναυτικού πράκτορος, Αμοργός.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του Καραϊσκάκης , για το φίλο μας Nicholas Peppas.
> Πηγή Ηνωμένοι φωτορεπόρτερς.


Both of them are wonderful... Thank you Apollon!  Saturday, almost noon, sitting in my office in Austin and remembering some great ships from Greece. I have said it before... Nomikos was the best in the 1950s!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φαίνεται ότι αυτές τις μέρες, ο Μιαούλης και τα αδέλφια έχουν την τιμητική τους!  Ότι καλύτερο για τους fan!
> miaoulis5.jpg
> 
> Πηγή: Martin andersson, Goeteborg, Sweden.
> Δια χειρός: Νικολάου Πρέκα, ναυτικού πράκτορος, Αμοργός.


Έτσι Μπράβο Καπετάν-Αντρέα, να βάλουμε όλοι τα δυνατά μας.
Όμορφη η φωτογραφία που μας παρουσίασες!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από το ίδιο μαγαζί με την κάρτα του Αθηνά Σ 
> 
> Miaoulis Kopie.jpg


Marko

I wonder if this guy sells cards he makes from Web photos. Here is the same picture offer in the German E-bay http://cgi.ebay.at/LOT-6x-Nomikos-Li...315129001r4083

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα Νίκο, 
μπορεί! Η εικόνα είναι σίγουρα η ίδια. Το ebay πάντως που αναφέρεις, είναι το Αυστριακό, όχι το Γερμανικό.

Έτσι και αλλιώς, είχα υπόψη μου να ξαναπεράσω από εκεί λίαν συντόμως  :Wink:  Θα τον ρωτήσω, εάν σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλημέρα Νίκο, 
> μπορεί! Η εικόνα είναι σίγουρα η ίδια. Το ebay πάντως που αναφέρεις, είναι το Αυστριακό, όχι το Γερμανικό.
> 
> Έτσι και αλλιώς, είχα υπόψη μου να ξαναπεράσω από εκεί λίαν συντόμως  Θα τον ρωτήσω, εάν σε ενδιαφέρει.


Fysika then me endiaferei ka0olou.. Se eyxaristw... 

Oso gia to Ebay, auto vghke apo to Ebay.de, all twra vlepw oti einai Ebay.at.  Xerw ti shmainei .at.

----------


## Appia_1978

Εντάξει  :Wink: 




> Fysika then me endiaferei ka0olou.. Se eyxaristw... 
> 
> Oso gia to Ebay, auto vghke apo to Ebay.de, all twra vlepw oti einai Ebay.at. Xerw ti shmainai .at.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I just discovered photographs of a German enthusiast of the Greek islands. See http://www.planet.vaovaoweb.de/2007/.../amorgos-1984/ They include some rare photos of *Miaoulis* I upload three particularly good ones (excluding of course the rust of my good ship of the 1950s) All three are from Aegiali Amorgou in 1984. You can see Capt Papadatos, I believe.

Miaoulis 1984 b.jpg

Miaoulis 1984c.jpg

Miaoulis 1984d.jpg

One more from http://www.planet.vaovaoweb.de/2007/...isen/miaoulis/ one year before the end...

Miaoulis 1984a.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Επειδή έχει μείνει παραπονεμένος ως προς την παρουσίασή του σε φωτογραφίες ο Κανάρης, ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία του, με σινιάλο στο φουγάρο ΣΜ (Σταθάκης-Μανούσος).
Πηγή: Αρχείο περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής.

O19b.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για να μη μείνει με παράπονο ο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , μια φωτο από τα δοκιμαστικά του πλοίου πριν την επίσημη παράδοση.

Παρατηρήστε κάτι που υπάρχει και στη φωτο της καθέλκυσης του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ. Το καράβι έχει πλώρα και πρύμα κλασσικά ψηλά κατάρτια με μπίγες, και αν βλέπω καλά στο πλωραίο έχει και καλαθούνα. 
Σε όλες τις άλλες φωτο που έχουμε δει έχει από δύο κοντά κατάρτια με μια κατασκευή σαν τριγωνο να τα ενώνει. Σε αυτή τη φωτο του ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ όμως (μάλλον από τα δοκιμαστικά) φαίνονται εξ'αρχής τα γνωστά χαμηλά κατάρτια.

kanaris on trials.JPG
Πηγή _Ναυτικά Χρονικά_

----------


## esperos

> Για να μη μείνει με παράπονο ο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ , μια φωτο από τα δοκιμαστικά του πλοίου πριν την επίσημη παράδοση.
> 
> Παρατηρήστε κάτι που υπάρχει και στη φωτο της καθέλκυσης του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ. Το καράβι έχει πλώρα και πρύμα κλασσικά ψηλά κατάρτια με μπίγες, και αν βλέπω καλά στο πλωραίο έχει και καλαθούνα. 
> Σε όλες τις άλλες φωτο που έχουμε δει έχει από δύο κοντά κατάρτια με μια κατασκευή σαν τριγωνο να τα ενώνει. Σε αυτή τη φωτο του ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ όμως (μάλλον από τα δοκιμαστικά) φαίνονται εξ'αρχής τα γνωστά χαμηλά κατάρτια.
> 
> kanaris on trials.JPG
> Πηγή _Ναυτικά Χρονικά_


Και  όμως  τα  αρχικά  σχέδια  προέβλεπαν  τα  πλοία  να  έχουν  δύο  κατάρτια,  τσιμινιέρα  χωρίς  το  καπέλο  και  όκια  άγκυρας  σε  υψηλότερη  θέση  απ' ότι  μπήκαν  τελικά.  
Αυτή  ήταν  και  η  έκπληξη  που  δοκίμασα  όταν  είδα  το  μακρυνό  1977  σχέδια  του  ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ  προερχόμενα  από  το  ναυπηγείο  ORLANDO  του  Livorno  όπου  ναυπηγήθηκε  το  πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Δηλαδή ήταν πιο "κλασσικό" το αρχικό σχέδιο, σωστά; Τα καράβια του Monfalcone φαίνεται πως κρατήσαν τα ψηλά κατάρτια ενώ τα δύο επόμενα τα έχασαν εξαρχής.

----------


## esperos

> Δηλαδή ήταν πιο "κλασσικό" το αρχικό σχέδιο, σωστά; Τα καράβια του Monfalcone φαίνεται πως κρατήσαν τα ψηλά κατάρτια ενώ τα δύο επόμενα τα έχασαν εξαρχής.


Σωστά.  Τα  σχέδια  φαίνεται  να  είναι  εξέλιξη  των  προπολεμικών  Ιταλικών  πλοίων  κλάσης  BRIONI. Πάντως  δεν  γνωρίζουμε  τι  διαμεσολάβησε,  από  παρέμβαση  δική μας  ή  Ιταλική  και  άλλαξαν  την  τελευταία  στιγμή  τα  σχέδια.  Πάντως  θα  ήταν  ωραία  και  με  δύο  κατάρτια  νομίζω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δηλαδή ήταν πιο "κλασσικό" το αρχικό σχέδιο, σωστά; Τα καράβια του Monfalcone φαίνεται πως κρατήσαν τα ψηλά κατάρτια ενώ τα δύο επόμενα τα έχασαν εξαρχής.


To all:  I am truly impressed how this thread of the "Italian ships" of teh 1950s has taken off. In the last months there have been at least ten more pages of messages (in the photo-inclusive mode). The four ships were truly loved by the Greek passengers... I am glad that the younger generations have an appreciation for them as well

----------


## Νάξος

Διαβάζω *αχόρταγα* κάθε σελίδα του νήματος για τα 4 αδελφάκια και ομολογώ ότι είναι ένα από τα *ποιοτικότερα* του φόρουμ. Θα ανέβαζα μάλιστα και μία φωτογραφία του Μιαούλη στον Πειραιά -πρόσφατη πσαργιά από το flickr- αλλά  είδα ότι ο *μάγος* την είχε ανεβάσει πολύ νωρίτερα. Για τον φίλο το Νικόλα Πέππα έχω να πω ότι τα πλοία αυτά είχαν κάτι το ξεχωριστό. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η ναυπηγική (αναφέρομαι αμιγώς στη ναυπηγική και όχι στη ναυτική μηχανολογία) έπιασε κορυφή την περίοδο από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60 έως τα μέσα εκείνης του '70. Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί τον τεράστιο σεβασμό για τα βαπόρια των πιο παλαιών εποχών. Οι λόγοι είναι δύο:

α) στα παλαιότερα πλοία, τόσο η σχεδιαστική φιλοσοφία όσο και η λειτουργία τους είχε έντονο το ανθρώπινο στοιχείο. Η επέμβαση των μηχανών σε καθημερινές εργασίες του ναύτη και του ναυτικού ήταν λιγότερες σε σχέση με σήμερα. Λ.χ., ένα μπαρκαρίζο που το βιράρουν με τα χέρια τους οι ναύτες ή μία μπίγα που σηκώνει μια παλέττα με σακιά την οποία όμως πάλι κουλαντρίζουνε οι ναύτες. Σήμερα σχεδόν τα πάντα είναι αυτοματοποιημένα, προτυποποιημένα και δυστυχώς τυποποιημένα. 

β) τα παλαιότερα πλοία ήταν προϊόντα δημιουργικής συνύπαρξης της σχετικά πρόσφατης -για κείνους τους καιρούς- ναυπηγικής επιστήμης και της πανάρχαιας ναυπηγικής παράδοσης που οι ναυπηγοί εμπειροτέχνες μετεβίβαζαν από γενιά σε γενιά. Στα χρόνια πριν το '60 η επιρροή των εμπειροτεχνών, καλλιτεχνών και αξεπέραστων μαστόρων στην κατασκευή ενός πλοίου ήταν σημαντικότατη ιδιαίτερα στα πλοία μέσου και μικρού μεγέθους διότι αυτά μπορούσαν να παραχθούν από μικρομεσαία ναυπηγεία και καρνάγια στα οποία οι εν λόγω μάστορες δίνανε ζωή με το μεράκι και την τέχνη τους. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όσο πιο πίσω στο χρόνο πηγαίνουμε ο παράγοντας παράδοση υπερτερεί σε σχέση με την επιστημονική γνώση.

Από κάποιο σημείο και μετά η επιστημονική γνώση, δυστυχώς εξετόπισε την παράδοση και το χειρότερο: τα πλοία πια δεν κατασκευάζονται πια με γνώμονα καθαρά τεχνικά κριτήρια, αλλά με  αυτοσκοπό τη μεγιστοποίηση του κέρδους.

Κλείνοντας την τοποθέτηση, δυστυχώς στις μέρες μας δεν εκτιμώνται όσο θα έπρεπε τα πλοία του παληού καιρού. Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι ο κόσμος έχει αλλάκσει (ή τον έχουνε «αλλάκσει»). Από τη στιγμή που τον επιβάτη τον έχουνε μάθει πια να υπολογίζει αποκλειστικά το μέσα του βαποριού και το πόσο γλήγορα θα φτάσει στον προορισμό του, τα πρώτα θύματα αυτών των απαιτήσεων είναι οι ναυπηγικές γραμμές, οι ελεύθεροι χώροι, η ναυπηγική αρχιτεκτονική και φυσικά η καραβολατρική εμπειρία ενός αληθινού ταξειδιού. 

Ωστόσο επειδή υπάρχουν ακόμα τρελοί, τα βαπόρια αυτά (και αναφέρομαι σε ό,τι σχεδόν ναυπηγήθηκε πριν από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70) υπάρχουνε στις μνήμες μας γιατί έχουν μπει για πάντα στις καρδιές μας. Φανταστικό νήμα, όλοι μαζύ στην τρέλλα μας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δ/Π Μιαούλης, πρώτος κατάπλους του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, 2 Ιουλίου του 1952.
Αρχείο περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής
miaoulis2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Nomikos Line_ schedule of August 11, 1963

19630811b Nom.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο *Σπύρος Βασιλείου* υπήρξε ένας πολύ μεγάλος ζωγράφος.
Ανάμεσα στα έργα του περιλαμβάνεται και ο περίφημος πίνακας του με τίτλο* "Ο Πειραιάς".*
Εμείς θα τον λέγαμε καλύτερα *"Τα τετράδυμα".*
Το έχουμε δει σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα (νομίζω στις *"Ιστορικές Φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά"*).

Εδώ ας τον δούμε ως εξώφυλλο στο βιβλίο του *Γιώργου Κόμη "Ο Πειραιάς και οι άνθρωποί του (1901-1951)"* (Εκδόσεις *"Ιωλκός"* (Δεκέμβριος 2002).

Από το εξώφυλλο λείπει το τέταρτο από τα τεράδυμα (το οποίο, όμως, υπάρχει στον πίνακα).
Στο βιβλίο υπάρχουν κάποια ενδιαφέροντα σημεία που θα τα δούμε σε άλλα θέματα.

Αφιερωένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Ξεχωριστά στον καλό φίλο Nicholas Peppas που τα αγαπά ιδιαίτερα.

Τα τετράδυμα.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο *Σπύρος Βασιλείου* υπήρξε ένας πολύ μεγάλος ζωγράφος.
> Ανάμεσα στα έργα του περιλαμβάνεται και ο περίφημος πίνακας του με τίτλο* "Ο Πειραιάς".*
> Εδώ ας τον δούμε ως εξώφυλλο στο βιβλίο του *Γιώργου Κόμη "Ο Πειραιάς και οι άνθρωποί του (1901-1951)"* (Εκδόσεις *"Ιωλκός"* (Δεκέμβριος 2002).
> Από το εξώφυλλο λείπει το τέταρτο από τα τεράδυμα (το οποίο, όμως, υπάρχει στον πίνακα).
> Στο βιβλίο υπάρχουν κάποια ενδιαφέροντα σημεία που θα τα δούμε σε άλλα θέματα.
> Αφιερωένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Ξεχωριστά στον καλό φίλο Nicholas Peppas που τα αγαπά ιδιαίτερα.
> Τα τετράδυμα.jpg


Thank you my friend! You brought back many memories...  Spyros and Nausika Vasileiou were friends of the family. I recall visiting them with my mother in the early 1950s in the apartment, at Kolonaki, I think. He went on to write numerous travel memory books. I recall especially his Angor Vat book. When it came out in the early 1960s it opened up our mind about a civilization that was not taught in the public schools and we knew little about

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στα τελευταία χρόνια ο Σπύρος Βασιλείου έζησε στο περίφημο σπίτι της οδού Γουέμπστερ, κάτω από την Ακρόπολη.

Είναι πολύ όμορφο, φίλε Nicholas Peppas, να έχεις γνωρίσεις από κοντά αυτούς τους απίστευτους ανθρώπους.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Πάντως είναι ευρέως αποδεκτό ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία δεν τα συντηρούσε καλά, γι αυτό και παρήκμασαν γρήγορα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πάντως είναι ευρέως αποδεκτό ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία δεν τα συντηρούσε καλά, γι αυτό και παρήκμασαν γρήγορα!


Widely accepted by whom?  Under the Nomikos leadership these were great jewels of Greek shipping. The rest were so much behind in facilities and service....

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Widely accepted by whom? Under the Nomikos leadership these were great jewels of Greek shipping. The rest were so much behind in facilities and service....


I couldn't agree with you more! They were brand new in those years. Properly maintained could have lasted much longer!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Heroic Days of Coastal Shipping!!!_

In older Greek we used to say "_plin0oi kai keramoi ataktws errymenoi_". _Kolokotronis_ from  http://www.efoplistis.gr/gallery/dis...up&cat=0&pos=7

Kol.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a Greek government document from 1955, showing the value of major Greek passenger ships (and one ocean liner). The _four Italian ships_ are almost on top. _Achilleus _ and _Agamemnon_ (been bigger) are even higher.

_Notes_
(All values are in British pounds)

1. _Nea Hellas_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57021
2._ Agamemnon_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25058
3. _Achilleus_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=33685
4-7. _Kanaris, Miaoulis, Karaiskakis, Kolokotronis_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24864
8-10. _Ionia, Aeolia, Kyrineia_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=33118
11._ Kyklades_ became _Polikos_ later  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53861
12. _Delfini_ became _Ekaterini_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65109
13. _Semiramis_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=26236
14. _Elsi_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46390
15. _Kostakis Togias_ became _Marilena_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24854
16. _Teti_ became _Adriatiki _ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62749
17. _Aggelika_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24971
18. _Aegaeon_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25213
19._ Cadio_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62462
20. _Despoina_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=22679
21. _Ionion_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53887
22. _Andros_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59820
23. _Ilioupolis_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25153
24. _Moschanthi_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46196
25. _Glaros_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58524
26. _Elena_  No thread
27. _Neraida_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25213
28. _Aegina_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=30749&page=4 and http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=30749
29. _Kalamara_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65272
30. _Kyknos_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24971
31. _Spyros_ was known as _Aghios Nektarios_ later. http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=30749&page=5  and http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=30749
32. _Erietta_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=30749&page=5 and http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=30749

Ship value 1955.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To Μιαούλης σε καρτ ποστάλ της Nomikos Lines.

O119.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Μιαούλης σε καρτ ποστάλ της Nomikos Lines.


A very nice one, indeed

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice painting of _Miaoulis_.

Miaoulis.jpg

All the sisters together on August 11, 1954 and more!

19540811c Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I just discovered this piece of news from _Eleu0eria_ of September 12, 1946! So, _Vulcania_ and _Saturnia_ were going to be given to us as War reparations?  _Frankly, I prefer that we got the four Italians instead_!

19460912 Vulcania.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Kanaris_ and _Miaoulis_ are super busy for Piraeus-Tenos on August 12, 1952, those first few months they had started serving the Greek seas...
19520812 Nom Ten.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε *Nicholas Peppas* για το νοσταλγικό ταξίδι στο χθες που μας προσφέρεις τόσο γεναιόδωρα.

Πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να σας μεταφέρω ένα απλό περιστατικό που συνέβη σήμερα.

Σε κάποιο σχολείο της Ανατολικής Αττικής συναντώ έναν συνάδελφο εκαπιδευτικό.
Ο συνάδελφος μου αναφέρει ότι έχει υπηρετήσει στο Γυμνάσιο *της Χώρας στην Αμοργό*, το *1984.*
Τον ρωτώ με ποια πλοία πήγαινε τότε στην Αμοργό και τότε εκείνος αρχίζει να μιλά για ένα και μόνο πλοίο.

Φυσικά το πλοίο είναι ο ένας και μοναδικός *"Μιαούλης".*
Αρχίζει να διηγείται απίστευτα περιστατικά με το πλοίο, τον καπετάνιο, τα ταξίδια  για την Αμοργό.
Πλοίαρχος, φυσικά, *ο μεγάλος Παναγής Παπαδάτος.*

Η συνηθισμένη υποδοχή στα Κατάπολα περιλάμβανε οπωσδήποτε ένα ποτήρι ούζο στην ταβέρνα του Παναγιώτη.
Κάποιες φορές η υποδοχή του πλοίου γινόταν με όργανα και μουσικές.
Χοροί και τραγούδια πάνω στο μώλο.
Εικόνες απερίγραπτες.

Έχουν περάσει από τότε 25 χρόνια.
Παρόλα αυτά, ο *"Μιαούλης"* και *ο Παναγής Παπαδάτος* συνεχίζουν να ταξιδεύουν πάντα παρέα για την άγονη γραμμή.
Ούτε απαγορευτικά, ούτε φουρτούνες, ούτε άλλες συνηθισμένες δυσκολίες.
Μόνο καμιά φορά τυχαίνει το αλκοόλ να πέσει λίγο παραπάνω.
Και τότε .....

Ελπίζω η συνέχεια να δοθεί, κάποια στιγμή, από τον ίδιο τον συνάδελφο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is a very nice summary of how we feel about older ships.... Thanks for sharing!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Roi Baudoin  η αφηγηση σου ειναι διηγηματικη, και γενικοτερα  ο γραπτος σου λογος  ειναι Απιθανος!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Admire all our Geek passenger ships going all over the Aegean, Ionian and Adriatic on a bright week of 1958, starting in August 14! _All the beauties together_!!! _Mia allh epoxh pou then xenietai._..

19580814.jpg

On July 11, 1959, here are three of the four Italian ships...

19590711 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο thread των ιταλιάνικων, περιμένω να δω τι άσσο έχει πάλι βγάλει ο Nicholas από το (ανεξάντλητο) μανίκι του! Και τι «κουφά» δρομολόγια δεν έχω δει ότι γινόντουσαν, που δεν θα μπορούσα να είχα καν φαντασθεί…. Π.χ. αμφιβάλλω εάν υπάρχει Αμοργιανός που να θυμάται ότι (με βάση δημοσίευση δρομολογίου του Nick λίγο πιο πίσω) το 1962 ο Μιαούλης περνούσε από Κατάπολα, και συνέχιζε για ….Κω, Ρόδο, δηλ. δρομολόγιο που σήμερα κατά καιρούς κάνει το …Blue Star 1!  :Cool:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο thread των ιταλιάνικων, περιμένω να δω τι άσσο έχει πάλι βγάλει ο Nicholas από το (ανεξάντλητο) μανίκι του! Και τι «κουφά» δρομολόγια δεν έχω δει ότι γινόντουσαν, που δεν θα μπορούσα να είχα καν φαντασθεί…. Π.χ. αμφιβάλλω εάν υπάρχει Αμοργιανός που να θυμάται ότι (με βάση δημοσίευση δρομολογίου του Nick λίγο πιο πίσω) το 1962 ο Μιαούλης περνούσε από Κατάπολα, και συνέχιζε για ….Κω, Ρόδο, δηλ. δρομολόγιο που σήμερα κατά καιρούς κάνει το …Blue Star 1!


Gelasa me thn kardia mou! Na 'se kala!  Kai nomiza oti then ta diavaze kanenas!


Egw 0ymamai ena allo (paraxeno) tou _Miaoulh_ alla then exw apodeixh!  _Astypalaia,_ Lero, Kalymno, Kw, Rodo (_xwris ta alla mikrotera nhsia)
_

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Gelasa me thn kardia mou! Na 'se kala! Kai nomiza oti then ta diavaze kanenas!
> 
> 
> Egw 0ymamai ena allo (paraxeno) tou _Miaoulh_ alla then exw apodeixh! _Astypalaia,_ Lero, Kalymno, Kw, Rodo (_xwris ta alla mikrotera nhsia)_


Σοβαρολογείς τώρα; Αυτά τα παλαιά δρομολόγια είναι *πολύτιμα. * Εκτός από εμένα,πιστεύω και για πολλά άλλα μέλη του Naftilia. Για αυτό, να’σαι σίγουρος ότι καμία δημοσίευσή σου δεν πάει χαμένη!
Όσο για το δρομολόγιο της Αστυπάλαιας που θυμάσαι, δεν μου ακούγεται καθόλου αναληθοφανές. Το 2003 είχα πάει στην Κάλυμνο με το «Πάτμος», και το δρομολόγιο ήταν Αστυπάλαια, Κάλυμνος, Κως, Ρόδος!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> [SIZE=3][FONT=Book Antiqua]Σοβαρολογείς τώρα; Αυτά τα παλαιά δρομολόγια είναι *πολύτιμα. * Εκτός από εμένα,πιστεύω και για πολλά άλλα μέλη του Naftilia[COLOR=#943634]. Για αυτό, ναΆσαι σίγουρος ότι καμία δημοσίευσή σου δεν πάει χαμένη!


_Ton arton hmwn ton epiousion_......  Artos=Kai alla dromologia Nomikou!

Idou kai ta dromologia twn Italikwn ploiwn stis 20 Apriliou 1967, mia mera prin thn diktatoria. Prosexte to api0ano dromologio tou *Karaiskakh*:

_Syros, Psara_, Chios, Mytilene

Kai to dutiko-anatoliko dromologio Milos-Ios htan poly paraxeno tote!

Epishs to dromologio tou _Kanarh_ pou phgaine prwta se Mytilene, meta se Lemno kai telos se Chio htan epishs paraxeno!

19670420 Nom.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> [SIZE=3][FONT=Book Antiqua]Και τι «κουφά» δρομολόγια δεν έχω δει ότι γινόντουσαν, που δεν θα μπορούσα να είχα καν φαντασθεί…. Π.χ. αμφιβάλλω εάν υπάρχει Αμοργιανός που να θυμάται ότι (με βάση δημοσίευση δρομολογίου του Nick [COLOR=#943634]λίγο πιο πίσω) το 1962 ο Μιαούλης περνούσε από Κατάπολα, και συνέχιζε για ….Κω, Ρόδο,


Pi0anws na endiaferei oti o _Nomikos_ then htan o monos ou ekane tetoio taxidi. Ton Aprilio 1967, o _Kavounides_ eixe valei ton *Filippo* se grammh Amorgou, Astypalaias, Kalymnou, Kw kai Rodou!

19670407 Kavoun.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΤΟ "ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ" ΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ "ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΒΡΕΤΤΑΝΙΑ" ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.

Card postal 002.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΦΟΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΣΑΠΦΟΥΣ.Η ΦΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΟΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ Κο Φ.ΔΕΛΗ.

104 Μ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΤΟ "ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ" ΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ "ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΒΡΕΤΤΑΝΙΑ" ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
> 
> Card postal 002.jpg


Φιλε nikosnasia η φωτογραφια που ανεβασες ειναι φανταστικη το σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα ειναι του Π.Ποταμιανου οποτε μας παραπεμπει στο Κολοκοτρωνης , υπεροχο ντοκουμεντο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ. ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΛΕΣΒΙΑΚΟΣ ΚΥΡΗΞ 20-11-1976.
76.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ. ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΛΕΣΒΙΑΚΟΣ ΚΥΡΗΞ 20-11-1976.
> 76.JPG


Auto einai apisteuto! O Axilleus na kanei agones grammes!!!!  Pou katathsame...

----------


## nikosnasia

ΔΥΟ CARDPOSTALS ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΟ 1977 ΝΟΜΙΖΩ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ.
04.jpg

008.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> ΔΥΟ CARDPOSTALS ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΟ 1977 ΝΟΜΙΖΩ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ.


Σαν Τηνιακος σε ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερως και για αυτες αλλα και για οτι μας εχεις προσφερει αυτες τις ημερες. Τις δυο αυτες δεν τις εχω ξαναδει δεν ξερω αν καποιος αλλος? Polykas? TSS APOLLON ?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το πλοίο στο λιμάνι και στις δύο καρτ ποστάλ είναι το Μιαούλης.
Υπέροχες καρτποστάλ!!! Ευχαριστούμε nikosnasia.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΔΥΟ CARDPOSTALS ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΟ 1977 ΝΟΜΙΖΩ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ.
> 04.jpg
> 
> 008.JPG


Bravo!  Auto prepei na einai to *Miaoulhs*.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Πανέμορφες και σπάνιες όλες οι φωτο που ανέβηκαν σήμερα (χθες, για να ακριβολογούμε)! Ειδικά, όμως, οι καρτ ποστάλ με το Μιαούλη στην Τήνο είναι τόσο "ζωντανές" που νομίζεις ότι θα κάνεις μια ...βουτιά μέσα τους και θα μεταφερθείς στο χωρόχρονο! Είναι "λαυράκι", και ο Nikosnasia "κτύπησε" φλέβα χρυσού! 
Μπράβο και, ειδικά από μένα, πολλά ευχαριστώ!  :Very Happy: 
Καλά, που ανέβηκε ο αθεόφοβος ο φωτογράφος και ...σούταρε; (!) Στο καμπαναριό της Μεγαλόχαρης; Φαντάζομαι τον παπά... Θα έπαθε delirium! :mrgreen: Τώρα, βέβαια, για να έχει πρόσβαση εκεί πάνω, μπορεί να φωτογράφησε και ...ο ίδιος ο παπάς! :roll:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΤΟ "ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ" ΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ "ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΒΡΕΤΤΑΝΙΑ" ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
> 
> Card postal 002.jpg


O Kολοκοτρωνης/ Γεωργιος Ποταμιανος ανηκε στην Ηπειρωτικη. Τα αλλα 3, Μιαουλης-Καναρης-Καραϊσκακης, ηταν του Νομικου.




> ΔΥΟ CARDPOSTALS ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΟ 1977 ΝΟΜΙΖΩ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ.


Ενα απο τα αδερφα ειναι σιγουρα, αλλα, πως ειστε τοσο σιγουροι οτι ειναι ο Μιαουλης? Ειναι επι πλοιοκτησιας Μαγιαση? Το σινιαλο, δεν μπορω να το αναγνωρισω...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ενα απο τα αδερφα ειναι σιγουρα, αλλα, πως ειστε τοσο σιγουροι οτι ειναι ο Μιαουλης? Ειναι επι πλοιοκτησιας Μαγιαση? Το σινιαλο, δεν μπορω να το αναγνωρισω...


Το *Καραισκακης* πουληθηκε απο την Νομικος Λαινς (σινιαλο μπλε μαλτεζικος σταυρος) τον Ιουνιο του 1972 στην Ανωνυμο Ναυτιλιακη Τουριστικη Sunny Cruises οποτε εγινε κρουαζιεροπλοιο αλλαξε και μορφη.Το *Καναρης* πουληθηκε τον δεκεμβριο του 1972 απο την Νομικος Λαινς (σινιαλο μαλτεζικος σταυρος) στους Σταθακη-Μανουσο (σινιαλοΣΜ)
Το *Κολοκοτρωνης* του Π. Ποταμιανου εκπλειστηριαστηκε και αποκτηθηκε απο τον Γ. Κουσουνιαδη τον Ιουλιο του 1971 οποτε και των δυο τα σινιαλα (Π οταμιανος, Κουσουνιαδης) δεν ειναι στο πλοιο των καρτποσταλ, ετσι εχουμε το *Μιαουλης* ο οποιος πουληθηκε απο την Νομικος Λαινς το 1973 στον Μαγιαση , στις 6 Φεβρουαριου του 1976 αγοραστηκε απο την Μιαουλης επε (Στριντζης) στην οποια υπηρετησε οχι μονο με το Σ στο σινιαλο αλλα και με το σινιαλο που βλεπουμε στις καρτποσταλ (μπλε παχια λωριδα) και εκανε εκδρομες - προσκυνημα στην Μεγαλοχαρη με την εργατικη εστια, και στις 17 Σεπτεμβριου του 1977 αγοραστηκε απο τους Α/φους Αγαπητου. Οποτε χρονικα και οι καρτποσταλ αυτες ειναι λιγο μετα τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 70.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το *Καραισκακης* πουληθηκε απο την Νομικος Λαινς (σινιαλο μπλε μαλτεζικος σταυρος) τον Ιουνιο του 1972 στην Ανωνυμο Ναυτιλιακη Τουριστικη Sunny Cruises οποτε εγινε κρουαζιεροπλοιο αλλαξε και μορφη.Το *Καναρης* πουληθηκε τον δεκεμβριο του 1972 απο την Νομικος Λαινς (σινιαλο μαλτεζικος σταυρος) στους Σταθακη-Μανουσο (σινιαλοΣΜ)
> Το *Κολοκοτρωνης* του Π. Ποταμιανου εκπλειστηριαστηκε και αποκτηθηκε απο τον Γ. Κουσουνιαδη τον Ιουλιο του 1971 οποτε και των δυο τα σινιαλα (Π οταμιανος, Κουσουνιαδης) δεν ειναι στο πλοιο των καρτποσταλ, ετσι εχουμε το *Μιαουλης* ο οποιος πουληθηκε απο την Νομικος Λαινς το 1973 στον Μαγιαση , στις 6 Φεβρουαριου του 1976 αγοραστηκε απο την Μιαουλης επε (Στριντζης) στην οποια υπηρετησε οχι μονο με το Σ στο σινιαλο αλλα και με το σινιαλο που βλεπουμε στις καρτποσταλ (μπλε παχια λωριδα) και εκανε εκδρομες - προσκυνημα στην Μεγαλοχαρη με την εργατικη εστια, και στις 17 Σεπτεμβριου του 1977 αγοραστηκε απο τους Α/φους Αγαπητου. Οποτε χρονικα και οι καρτποσταλ αυτες ειναι λιγο μετα τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 70.


Πολυ ωραιος!! σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες!

----------


## nikosnasia

> ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΤΟ "ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ" ΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ "ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΒΡΕΤΤΑΝΙΑ" ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
> 
> Card postal 002.jpg


ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΥΓΑΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ.ΑΛΛΑ ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΩΤΟ. ΕΓΩ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΑΣΠΡΟΜΑΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΥΓΑΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ.ΑΛΛΑ ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΩΤΟ. ΕΓΩ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΑΣΠΡΟΜΑΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ.


  Φιλε  Nikosnasia  μπορουμε να προσδιορισουμε   χρονικα την φωτογραφια ?

----------


## Ellinis

> στις 6 Φεβρουαριου του 1976 αγοραστηκε απο την Μιαουλης επε (Στριντζης) στην οποια υπηρετησε οχι μονο με το Σ στο σινιαλο αλλα και με το σινιαλο που βλεπουμε στις καρτποσταλ (μπλε παχια λωριδα)


tss apollon, τα σινιάλα του Μιαούλη ηταν σαν αυτά που είχε εδώ το Ιόνιον. Ρωτάω γιατί δεν εχω δει ποτέ φωτο του επι Στριντζη...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΥΓΑΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ.ΑΛΛΑ ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΩΤΟ. ΕΓΩ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΑΣΠΡΟΜΑΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ.


Αμα σου πω οτι εγω δεν τα εχω δει ποτε live? Μονο απο φωτο τα ξερω, και απο διηγησεις παλιοτερων, που τα ταξιδευαν για Πατμο απο Πειραια. Φυσικα, ουτε ειχε δει ποτε φωτο του ασπρο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> tss apollon, τα σινιάλα του Μιαούλη ηταν σαν αυτά που είχε εδώ το Ιόνιον. Ρωτάω γιατί δεν εχω δει ποτέ φωτο του επι Στριντζη...


Ναι ητανε σαν αυτα του Ιονιον με την διαφορα οτι οι δυο παραλληλες μπλε λωριδες ηταν πολυ πιο λεπτες .Αλλα κυκλοφορησε και με την παχια μπλε λωριδα στην μεση περιπου του φουγαρου. Οπως φαινεται στις καρτποσταλ.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ Ή ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ ;
ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ.
Card postal 019.JPG

----------


## Haddock

> tss apollon, τα σινιάλα του Μιαούλη ηταν σαν αυτά που είχε εδώ το Ιόνιον. Ρωτάω γιατί δεν εχω δει ποτέ φωτο του επι Στριντζη...


Αδιάβαστοι σήμερα! Eπανάληψη μητήρ μαθήσεως :mrgreen: Επειδή έχει ξαναγίνει η συζήτηση.  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

:Surprised: ops: Θα αυτομαστιγωθώ 400 φορές και θα αντιγράψω τις 21 σελίδες του θέματος 4 φορές (όσα και τα αδελφάκια)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ Ή ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ ;
> ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ.


Nα ρωτησω κατι ασχετο: Αυτα ηταν πανομοιοτυπα, ή ειχαν καποιες διαφορες? Πχ, στο Επτανησος-Δηλος, πιστευα οτι δεν εχουν διαφορες, αλλα χτες αποδειχτηκε οτι εχουν. Μηπως και στα 4δυμα το ιδιο?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

January 1, 1967   Three of them are doing great in the middle of the winter!

19670101 Nom.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

> Μέσα απο τα παραθύρα που είναι κάτω από το πλωριό deck ξέρετε τι ήταν?


...ήταν σκεπασμένο το πλωριό αμπάρι (διότι είχε και στην πρύμη)...
περιτριγυρισμένο απο καθίσματα πούλμαν για τους Τριτοθεσίτες...
Ποιο μπροστα είχε μπαρ,τουαλλέτες,καμπίνα για τους παραμαγείρους, 
....και σκάλα που κατέβαινε στο μπαρκαρίζο..




> Πολυ ομορφες ολες οι παραπανω φωτο, πως να μην ειναι με τετοια καραβια! Παμε ομως να δουμε το* Μιαουλη* με χρωμα, στο λιμανι της _Αμοργου_!
> 
> m1.jpg
> Προσεξτε το κρενι να κατεβαζει μια μηχανη και τα διχτυα των ψαραδων στο ντοκο! Ανεπαναληπτα καραβια, λιμανια και εποχες...
> 
> m2.jpg
> Στη βαρδιολα ο καπετανιος του, ο ''μαυρος'' (λογω χρωματος:-D). Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το λενε Παπαδατο, αν οχι ας με διορθωσουν οι αρμοδιοι των πληρωματων...


..Ιστορική photo...αρχές δεκαετίας 90...
O Μιαούλης με τον Καπετάν Παναγη ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που έπιασε ..
ντόκο στο λιμάνι της Αιγιάλης ,...το οποίο δεν ειχε ακόμα παραδωθει..
Απο εκεινη την ημέρα οι λάντζες πήγαν για ..απόσυρση...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Κανάρης* στην Μύρινα της Λήμνου...

kanarhs.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Apollon, υπέροχη φωτογραφία!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Καναρης*..._απο καρτποσταλ της Νomikos Lines._ 

KANARIS.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον Nicholas Peppas_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ε/Γ *Καναρης*..._απο καρτποσταλ της Νomikos Lines._ 
> 
> KANARIS.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον Nicholas Peppas_


Ωραιοτατη πραγματικα... Ευχαριστω.  Επισης μου αρεσε και η αλλη με την γιδα μπροστα απο το πλοιο...  Πολυ ποιητικη φωτογραφια...

----------


## nikosnasia

ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΤΟΥ naytilia ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ!!! ΤΩΡΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΙ "ΕΡΩΤΕΥΜΕΝΟΙ & ΠΙΣΤΟΙ" ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ. ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ "ΣΥΝΑΦΙ" ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΜΑΣ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ T S S APOLLON ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΜΑΣ ΧΑΡΙΖΕΙΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Μιαούλης* σε σκίτσο.

skitso miaoulis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Μιαούλης* σε σκίτσο.
> 
> skitso miaoulis.jpg


 You are good!  You are very, very good!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ιδου και το μοντελο του_ *Καναρης*...

231.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Μιαουλης*...

phot027.jpg
_Φωτο Γ. Κουρουπης_
_χαρισμενη στον Nicholas Peppas και τον καπεταν Αντρεα._

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> _Ιδου και το μοντελο του_ *Καναρης*...


Απολλωνα, που υπηρχε (υπαρχει?) αυτο το μοντελο???????

----------


## Amorgos66

Δ/Π ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ........
...ξέρει κάποιος τι σήμαινε το ...Δ/Π...???

----------


## Ellinis

Aν δεν κάνω λάθος ΔιζελόΠλοιο

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Aν δεν κάνω λάθος ΔιζελόΠλοιο


ΔΗζελοΠλοιο νομιζω!! ;-)

----------


## Amorgos66

> Aν δεν κάνω λάθος ΔιζελόΠλοιο


...σωστοοοοοοοοος.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Απολλωνα, που υπηρχε (υπαρχει?) αυτο το μοντελο???????


ειναι φωτογραφημενο το 1995 στα τοτε γραφεια της εταιρειας των τελευταιων πλοιοκτητων του , αν υπαρχει σημερα και που ειναι δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΗ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ Δ/Π
2.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΗ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ Δ/Π


Ποσες ωρες εκανε για το καθε ταξιδι αραγε?????????????

----------


## nikosnasia

> Ποσες ωρες εκανε για το καθε ταξιδι αραγε?????????????


ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΗ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ 50 ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ - ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΑΠ΄ΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΗ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ 50 ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ - ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΑΠ΄ΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ.


Απ'ευθειας? Στο αποκομμα λεει για Χιο Πειραια, μετα Κρητη, και μετα Ιονιο Ιταλια. Εκτος αν η Κρητη εμπαινει μετα. Εκεινη την εποχη, ολα τα πλοια, πηγαιναν παντου, απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει. Αιγαιο-Πειραια-Ιονιο-Αδριατικη. Τωρα, δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα ηταν οικονομικα βιωσιμες!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Εκείνη την εποχή δεν ξένιζε καθόλου να μπει κανείς σε ένα πλοίο μεγέθους του Κανάρη να πάει μέχρι Μυτιλήνη ή και Μπάρι... Οι σημερινοί επιβάτες που είναι συνηθισμένοι στα μπαουλοειδή φέρυ δεν θα έμπαιναν σε ένα σκάφος τέτοιου μεγέθους ούτε για να πάνε μέχρι την Αίγινα...

----------


## n-k

> _Ιδου και το μοντελο του_ *Καναρης*...
> 
> 231.jpg


Μήπως στο ξενοδοχείο ΕΡΜΗΣ στην Ερμούπολη;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εν τω μεταξύ, ας δούμε πλάνα από μια άλλη εξαιρετική ταινία της ΑΝΖΕΡΒΟΣ, την ταινία με τίτλο *"Ο μπαμπάς εκπαιδεύεται"* του *Γιώργου Λαζαρίδη.*
*Ταινία του 1953* με μοναδικά πλάνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και της Θεσσαλονίκης.

Τα πλάνα είναι εξαιρετικά, αλλά δυστυχώς καλύπτονται από τα γράμματα.
Εδώ, ο μεγάλος *Ellinis* θα πάρει το μεγεθυντικό του φάκο και, πιθανόν, να μας αποκαλύψει κρυμένους θησαυρούς.

Ο φίλος* Νάξος* θα θέλαμε να σχολιάσει την ταινία, μιας και στα επόμενα χρόνια παρουσιάστηκαν αρκετές εκδοχές του ίδιου θέματος, αλλά καμία δεν συγκρίνεται με την ταινία του 1953.

Ο καλός φίλος *Haddok* θα μας ενώσει τα πλάνα και θα φωτίσει την ταινία με τη δική του ματιά.

Και τώρα, ας πάμε στην ταινία
* "Ο μπαμπάς εκπαιδεύεται" (1953)*

*Σκηνοθεσία:* Γιώργος Λαζαρίδης

*Σενάριο:* Σπύρος Μελάς (ο ακαδημαϊκός)

*Ηθοποιοί:* Πέτρος Κυριακός, Σάσα Ντάριο, Γιώργος Καμπανέλλης, Γκέλυ Μαυροπούλου, Νίκος Ματθαίος

Ένα από τα τέσσερα ιταλιάνικα φεύγει από τον Πειραιά.
Μια υπόθεση είναι ότι μπορεί να είναι το *"Καραϊσκάκης"* ή το *"Κολοκοτρώνης".

*πλοίο.jpg

πλοίο 6.jpg

Και για να μπούμε λίγο στο κλίμα της ταινίας:

Ο μπαμπάς είναι ταβερνιάρης παραδοσιακός.
Διατηρεί την ταβέρνα *"Η κλώσσα".*
Ο γιός θέλει να πολιτευτεί.
Αλλάζει το όνομά του από *Κολλαούζος* σε *Κόλλας.*

Η κλώσσα.jpg

Ηλιούπολις 2.jpg


Το πλοίο στο βάθος είναι το *"Ηλιούπολις"΄;*

----------


## n-k

> ειναι φωτογραφημενο το 1995 στα τοτε γραφεια της εταιρειας των τελευταιων πλοιοκτητων του , αν υπαρχει σημερα και που ειναι δεν γνωριζω.


Επανέρχομαι σημειώνοντας ότι στο ξενοδοχείο ΕΡΜΗΣ στην Ερμούπολη, στην είσοδο του εστιατορίου, υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο μοντέλο, ίσως να 'ναι κι αυτό. Κάποιος φίλος Συριανός θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Επανέρχομαι σημειώνοντας ότι στο ξενοδοχείο ΕΡΜΗΣ στην Ερμούπολη, στην είσοδο του εστιατορίου, υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο μοντέλο, ίσως να 'ναι κι αυτό. Κάποιος φίλος Συριανός θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει.


Στο ξενοδοχειο ΕΡΜΗΣ στην Ερμουπολη υπαρχει το μοντελο του Καναρης στην εισοδο του εστιατοριου, δεν ειναι ομως αυτο που φωτογραφησα στα γραφεια των τελευταιων πλοιοκτητων του, ειναι αλλο.

Ιδού το μοντέλο του *Κανάρης* που υπάρχει στο ξενοδοχείο ΕΡΜΗΣ στην Ερμούπολη της Σύρου...

DSCN2629.jpg

----------


## n-k

¶ψογος! Σ' ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## gigeorgi

Γεια σας
Τρεις φωτογραφίες από τα "Ιταλικά" πλοία. Οι δύο είναι από το μεγάλο καταστρωμα της πλώρης του "ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ" τραβηγμένες περίπου 8 το πρωί στον Πειραιά στις 6 Σεπτεμβρίου 1974. Το δρομολόγιο ήταν για Ίο-Σαντορίνη. Κάτι είχε συμβεί με τ(ις)η μηχαν(ες)ή του, γιατί το καράβι το πρωί που έφτασα Πειραιά ήτανε δεμένο με την πλώρη να βλέπει τον Ηλεκτρικό, δηλαδή ανάποδα. Όταν ξεκινήσαμε στις 8, έκανε όπισθεν, έφτασε στο κέντρο του λιμανιού, έρριξε τη μία άγκυρα και με τη βοήθεια της μηχανής, γυρίζοντας γύρω από την άγκυρα έκανε στροφή περίπου μισού κύκλου και έφερε την πλώρη να βλέπει την έξοδο του λιμανιού. Το ότι κάτι είχε η μηχανή είναι σίγουρο γιατί για μεγάλο διάστημα πηγαίναμε με πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα και φτάσαμε τελικά στη Σαντορίνη ύστερα από 12 ώρες!!
Η τρίτη φωτογραφία ειναι τραβηγμένη από το καράβι μας, καθώς γυρίζαμε στον Πειραιά από τις διακοπές μας και επομένως πιθανότατα είναι Σάββατο ή Κυριακή, Αύγουστος του 1976. Το "Ιταλικό" μόλις έχει περάσει το ακρωτήριο Τάμελος της Κέας. Τότε οι μηχανές μου δεν είχαν τηλεφακό και έτσι το ζουμ έγινε στο σκανάρισμα, απ' όπου και η κακή ποιότητα. Ποιο όμως είναι; Ίσως το Σ στο φουγάρο να βοηθήσει τους επαίοντες. Αναμένομεν.
Και οι τρεις φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο μου σκαναρισμένες από αρνητικό φίλμ 6*6 cm.
Ευχαριστώ

MIAOULIS 01PIRAEUS 6 SEPT 1974 (Custom).jpg

MIAOULIS 02 PIRAEUS 6 SEPT 1974 (Custom).jpg

Italiko Aug 1976.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Χίλια ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο *gigeorgi.*
Οι φωτογραφίες του αποτελούν πάντα απόλαυση για το μάτι.
Σε συνδυασμό με τις λέξειες που τις συνοδεύουν, μας μεταφέρουν νοερά στην πλώρη του *"Μιαούλη".*

Περιμένουμε με χαρά να δούμε και να διαβάσουμε και άλλες τέτοιες φωτογραφίες και κείμενα.

Το πλοίο με το *"Σ"* στο φουγάρο είναι το *"Μιαούλης"* επί *Στρίντζη.* 
Μετά τον *Μαγιάση,* το πλοίο το πήραν οι *Στριντζαίο*ι και στη συνέχεια *οι αδελφοί Αγαπητού.
*Σύμφωνα με όσα γράφει *ο φίλος Ellinis* στις πρώτες σελίδες του θέματος αυτού*, "το πλοίο*_ ταξίδεψε__ για τον Στριντζη μόλις 1,5 χρόνο, το 1976-77".  _  

Είμαστε on board ....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Γεια σας
> Τρεις φωτογραφίες από τα "Ιταλικά" πλοία. Οι δύο είναι από το μεγάλο καταστρωμα της πλώρης του "ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ" τραβηγμένες περίπου 8 το πρωί στον Πειραιά στις 6 Σεπτεμβρίου 1974. Το δρομολόγιο ήταν για Ίο-Σαντορίνη. Κάτι είχε συμβεί με τ(ις)η μηχαν(ες)ή του, γιατί το καράβι το πρωί που έφτασα Πειραιά ήτανε δεμένο με την πλώρη να βλέπει τον Ηλεκτρικό, δηλαδή ανάποδα. Όταν ξεκινήσαμε στις 8, έκανε όπισθεν, έφτασε στο κέντρο του λιμανιού, έρριξε τη μία άγκυρα και με τη βοήθεια της μηχανής, γυρίζοντας γύρω από την άγκυρα έκανε στροφή περίπου μισού κύκλου και έφερε την πλώρη να βλέπει την έξοδο του λιμανιού. Το ότι κάτι είχε η μηχανή είναι σίγουρο γιατί για μεγάλο διάστημα πηγαίναμε με πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα και φτάσαμε τελικά στη Σαντορίνη ύστερα από 12 ώρες!!
> Η τρίτη φωτογραφία ειναι τραβηγμένη από το καράβι μας, καθώς γυρίζαμε στον Πειραιά από τις διακοπές μας και επομένως πιθανότατα είναι Σάββατο ή Κυριακή, Αύγουστος του 1976. Το "Ιταλικό" μόλις έχει περάσει το ακρωτήριο Τάμελος της Κέας. Τότε οι μηχανές μου δεν είχαν τηλεφακό και έτσι το ζουμ έγινε στο σκανάρισμα, απ' όπου και η κακή ποιότητα. Ποιο όμως είναι; Ίσως το Σ στο φουγάρο να  βοηθήσει τους επαίοντες. Αναμένομεν.
> Και οι τρεις φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο μου σκαναρισμένες από αρνητικό φίλμ 6*6 cm.
> Ευχαριστώ



Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες και σχολια. Προσθετουν σε μια συζητηση που ειχα με αλλους εδω, για τις τελευταιες ημερες του *Μιαουλη.* 

Βλεπεις, για μας τους "παλιους" ο *Μιαουλης* ηταν ενα απο τα διαμαντια της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας. Μη μενοντας πια στην Ελλαδα, δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω ποσο ειχε "ξεπεσει" αυτο το αγαπητο πλοιο στην δεκαετια των 1970.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Nicholas Peppas και t.s.s. apollon ξεκινάμε το ταξίδι από το Καρλόβασι, και με καλό πλήρωμα!

MIAOULIS 1.JPG

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

καπου στα 1960...

πρόσδεση στο λιμάνι δεν ήταν εύκολη υπόθεση.

Ερχόταν το πλοίο στο λιμάνι και μια βάρκα ερχόταν να πάρει το πλωριό βιλάι και το έφερνε στο μώλο για τραβήξουν τον πλωριό κάβο.
Στην συνέρχεια γινόταν το ίδιο και με τον πίσω κάβο.

Αφού δένονταν οι κάβοι, άρχιζε το βίρα και το πλοίο ερχόταν σιγά σιγά να πέσει στο μώλο.

Η λέξη bow thrust ήταν παντελώς άγνωστη.....

KOLOKOTRONI.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο φιλος GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS μας προσφερει ταξιδι, γυρνωντας τον χρονο πισω μεσα απο το σπανιο φωτογραφικο του αρχειο και της αφηγησεις του!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τον φιλο GIANNHSMANTZOURIS τον γνωριζω χρονια και ειναι βεβαιο οτι θα μας εκπληξει.

----------


## gtogias

Οκτώβριος του 1960 και η εφημερίδα Ελευθερία (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) αναγγέλει τη δρομολόγηση του Μιαούλη, τον ερχόμενο Μάιο, στη γραμμή Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας με τα χρώματα της Ατμοπλοϊας Νομικού:

1960 10 30 Ελευθερία.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ* Μιαουλης*... σε καρτποσταλ της Nomikos Lines
miaoulis.jpg
χαρισμενη στους φιλους Nicholas Peppas,GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS,Ellinis,Roi  Baudoin,gtogias.

----------


## gtogias

> πρόσδεση στο λιμάνι δεν ήταν εύκολη υπόθεση.
> 
> Ερχόταν το πλοίο στο λιμάνι και μια βάρκα ερχόταν να πάρει το πλωριό βιλάι και το έφερνε στο μώλο για τραβήξουν τον πλωριό κάβο.
> Στην συνέρχεια γινόταν το ίδιο και με τον πίσω κάβο.
> 
> Αφού δένονταν οι κάβοι, άρχιζε το βίρα και το πλοίο ερχόταν σιγά σιγά να πέσει στο μώλο.
> 
> Η λέξη bow thrust ήταν παντελώς άγνωστη.....


Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις εκπληξεις αυτες... Παντα ειχα μεγαλη αγαπη για τα Ιταλικα που ηλθαν στην Ελλαδα στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1950 και αλλαξαν το τροπο σκεψης για την Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια. Ιδιως ο Νομικος αλλαξε τον τροπο επικοινωνιας με τα νησια...

Και ετσι γι ανα χαρουν ολοι, προσθετω εδω μια πληρεστατη αγγελια της _Ατμοπλοιας Νομικου_ που περιλαμβανει και τα δρομολογια του εσωτερικου και αυτα του εξωτερικου...

Ειναι απο τις *20 Ιουλιου 1957* απο το _Εμπρος_

19570720 Nomikos.jpg

Και ακομη δυο αγγελιες δρομολογιων της _Ατμοπλοιας Νομικου_ απο τις 3 Ιανουαριου (αριστερα) και 16 Μαιου (δεξια) του 1953

19530103 Nomikos.jpg19530516 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Υπέροχο φωτογραφικό υλικό, σπάνια ντοκουμέντα. Πάντα τέτοια  :Cool:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Apollon congartulations on a superb photo of Miaoulis, it is absolutely beautiful.
Many thanks Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Dedicated to our friend APOLLON

July 15, 1952..................................................  ..............August 1, 1952
19520715 Miaoulis Kanaris.jpg19520801 Miaoulhs.jpg


August 6, 1952..................................................  .............August 6, 1952
19520806 Miaoulis.jpg 19520806 Nomikos.jpg

14 Αυγουστου 1966 ΤΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ!!!!
19660814 Niomikos.jpg

----------


## Κώστας ¶γας

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ RULES ΛΕΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ !!!!!!

Όταν ήμουν 8 ετών παιδάκι, εκεί στα τέλη των 70ς, και επισκέφθηκα για πρώτη φορά στο νησί της καταγωγής μου, συγκεκριμένα τη νήσο Σίκινο, ταξίδεψα με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ !!! Τι θυμάμαι από αυτό το θρυλικό καράβι ....

Καταρχήν μού έκανε εντύπωση το ότι δεν ήταν φεριμπότ !!! Κι όμως ... καμιά φορά ανέβαζε με το γερανό που είχε στην πλώρη του [ο γερανός φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάσατε] κι από κανένα αυτοκίνητο !!! Μετά .... έχει αφήσει εποχή η "βραδυπορία" του !!! Πειραιάς Σίκινος ... άπό 18 έως 20 ώρες παρακαλώ !!!  Αφού, θυμάμαι, ξεκινούσε την ίδια ώρα με το "ΛΗΤΩ" που έκανε το δρομολόγιο Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο και οι επιβάτες του Μιαούλης άρχιζαν τα ανέκδοτα τύπου "όταν το Λητώ κάνει το δρομολόγιό του και επιστρέφει από Σύρο για Πειραιά, το Μιαούλης ακόμη δεν θα 'χει φτάσει στη Σύρο" !!!!

Το δε δρομολόγιό του για Σίκινο ήταν τη μια βδομάδα το "κανονικό" και την άλλη βδομάδα το "του γύρου". Το "κανονικό" είχε ως εξής : Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Οία {ναι, τότε τα καράβια πιάνανε και Οία !!!} - Θήρα - Ανάφη και μετά Ίο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Σύρο - Πειραιά. Το "του γύρου" είχε ως εξής : Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Ανάφη - Θήρα - Οία - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο και μετά Ίο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Σύρο - Πειραιά. Έτσι, όταν πηγαίναμε στη Σίκινο για τις διακοπές μας παίρναμε το "κανονικό" δρομολόγιο και όταν επιστρέφαμε από Σίκινο παίρναμε το "του γύρου" !!! Εκείνη την εποχή η Σίκινος δεν είχε λιμάνι και το "Μιαούλης" άραζε στα ανοιχτά και .... το προσέγγιζαν βαρκες για να πάρουν τους επιβάτες [γι' αυτά ίσως μιλήσω εκτενέστερα σε άλλο τόπικ].

Κι όμως .... χάρις στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ έπαιρνε ζωή η άγονη γραμμή όχι μόνο των Κυκλάδων, αλλά και των Δωδεκανήσων !!! Μπορεί μεν να ήταν αργό, μπορεί μεν να ήταν παλιάς τεχνολογίας, μπορεί μεν να ήταν "ξεπερασμένο" [σε αντίθεση με το τόοτε "πορτοκαλί" F/B ΝΑΞΟΣ - άλλο αγαπημένο πλοίο των παιδικών και εφηβικών μου χρόνων - το οποίο ήταν εκείνη την εποχή .... η "άλλη όψη" του νομίσματος, το καμάρι της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας], αλλά .... επί χρόνια έκανε όλη τη "χαμαλοδουλειά" που λέγεται ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΝΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ !!! Μού έχει μείνει ένα παλιό δρομολόγιο που έκανε, εκεί στις αρχές των 80ς !!! Απολαύστε το : Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Δονούσα - Κουφονήσι - Σχοινούσα - Ηρακλειά - Κατάπολα - Αιγιάλη - Αμοργό - Αστυπάλαια - Νίσυρο - Τήλο - Σύμη - Ρόδο - Καστελλόριζο !!! Και .... μόλις έμαθα ότι αυτό το πλοίο έφτανε μέχρι Καστελλόριζο, ανέβηκε πολύ - πολύ στην εκτίμησή μου !!! Βλέπετε, μέχρι τότε πίστευα ότι κανένα πλοίο από τον Πειραιά δεν πιάνει αυτό το μικρούλι και πολύ - πολύ μακρινό [πλην όμως πανέμορφο] νησί μας .....

Τέλος .... το "συγχωρώ" το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ που μετά το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στη Σίκινο κόλλησα ψείρες επειδή κοιμήθηκα στην καμπίνα του ......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Απολαυστική η περιγραφή του ταξιδιού για την *Σίκινο* από τον *Κώστα ¶γα.*
Είναι τόσο ζωντανή που έχουμε την αίσθηση ότι ξαναβρισκόμαστε στα ανοικτά καταστρώματα του *"Μιαούλη".*
Καλύτερα εκεί, ώστε να αποφύγουμε τα ενοχλητικά ζωΐφια στα οποία αναφέρεται *ο Κώστας ¶γας.
*
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Οι Ελληνικες Αξιωσεις εναντιον της Ιταλικης Κυβερνησεως*

Το παρα κατω κειμενο εμφανισθηκε στο _Εμπρος_ στις 26 Ιουνιου 1946 και ανεφερει τα πλοια που ηθελε η Ελλαδα σαν πολεμικες επανορθωσεις απο την Ιταλια... 

Φαινεται οτι δεν ειχαμε και μεγαλη επιτυχια σ' αυτο.. Ισως καλυτερα γιατι ετσι καταληξαμε στην παραχωρηση καινουριων πλοιων σαν το *Καραισκακης*, το *Κολοκοτρωνης*, το *Μιαουλης* και το *Καναρης*

19460626.jpg

*Abbazia Απματζια (Αββαζια)*
Ναυπηγηθηκε 1911 στην Τεργεστη. Ανηκε στην Lloyd Triestino
3,819 τοννοι, μηκος 105 μ, πλατος 13.3 μ, ταχυτης 12.5 κομβοι
Τελος: Νοεμβριος 1958 στην Τεργεστη

*Argentina Αρτζεντινα*
Ναυπηγηθηκε 1907 στο Port Glasgow απο το ναυπηγειο Russel. Ανηκε στην Unione Austriaca
5,526 τοννοι, μηκος 118.9 μ, πλατος 14.6μ, ταχυτης 15 κομβοι
Τελος: Αυγουστο 1960 στην Γενουη

*Citt&agrave; di Alessandria Πολις της Αλεξανδρε**ιας* 
Ναυπηγηθηκε 1930 στο Ταραντο απο το ναυπηγειο Tosi. Ανηκε στην Florio Italiana
2,498 τοννοι, μηκος 88 μ, πλατος 12.2 μ, ταχυτης 12 κομβοι
Τελος: Αυγουστο 1971 στην Σπετσια

*Eolo Αιολος*
Ναυπηγηθηκε 1936 στο Παλερμο απο το ναυπηγειο Riuniti
704 τοννοι, μηκος 54.3 μ, πλατος 9.1 μ, ταχυτης 12 κομβοι
Τελος: 1977 στο Βρινδησιο

*Lampedusa Λαμπεδουσα*
Ναυπηγηθηκε 1911 στο Govan της Σκωτιας απο το ναυπηγειο Muckie & Thomson. Ανηκε στην La Sicania
406 τοννοι, μηκος 46.6. μ, πλατος 7.3 μ, ταχυτης 11 κομβοι
Τελος: Οκτωβριο 1956 στην Σαβονα

*Ustica Ουστιτσα*
Ναυπηγηθηκε 1911 στο Govan της Σκωτιας απο το ναυπηγειο Muckie & Thomson. Ανηκε στην La Sicania. Αδελφο του *Λαμπεδουσα*
400 τοννοι, μηκος 46.6. μ, πλατος 7.3 μ, ταχυτης 11 κομβοι
Τελος: 1957 στην VAdo Λιγουριας

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> *Οι Ελληνικες Αξιωσεις εναντιον της Ιταλικης Κυβερνησεως*
> 
> Το παρα κατω κειμενο εμφανισθηκε στο _Εμπρος_ στις 26 Ιουνιου 1946 και ανεφερει τα πλοια που ηθελε η Ελλαδα σαν πολεμικες επανορθωσεις απο την Ιταλια... 
> 
> Φαινεται οτι δεν ειχαμε και μεγαλη επιτυχια  σ' αυτο.. Ισως καλυτερα γιατι ετσι καταληξαμε στην παραχωρηση καινουριων πλοιων σαν το *Καραισκακης*, το *Κολοκοτρωνης*, το *Μιαουλης* και το *Καναρης
> *


Mετα τον Αχιλλεα, του Αγαμεμνων, και αργοτερα των Ερως, Αδωνις και Αφροδιτη!! Ευτυχως που δεν πηραμε τις ψαροκασελες!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Μετά .... έχει αφήσει εποχή η "βραδυπορία" του !!! Πειραιάς Σίκινος ... άπό 18 έως 20 ώρες παρακαλώ !!! Αφού, θυμάμαι, ξεκινούσε την ίδια ώρα με το "ΛΗΤΩ" που έκανε το δρομολόγιο Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο και οι επιβάτες του Μιαούλης άρχιζαν τα ανέκδοτα τύπου "όταν το Λητώ κάνει το δρομολόγιό του και επιστρέφει από Σύρο για Πειραιά, το Μιαούλης ακόμη δεν θα 'χει φτάσει στη Σύρο" !!!!


Πραγματικά υπέροχη η περιγραφή... ευχαριστούμε που μας πήρες και εμάς μαζί σε αυτό το ταξίδι με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.

20-25 χρόνια πριν, τα ταξίδια με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ, το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ και τα άλλα καραβάκια των άγονων έγραφαν τις δικές τους σελίδες στην ιστορία της ακτοπλοϊας. Ταξίδια δύσκολα, με ταλαιπωρίες και απρόοπτα που έδειναν το δικό τους ξεχωριστό χρώμα σε μια εποχή τόσο κοντινή όσο και μακρινή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ας δουμε και μια φωτογραφια του γερο_ - *Μιαουλη* _απο ψηλα, και ας_ _θαυμασουμε τις φινετσατες ναυπηγικες γραμμες του...και τι δεν θα εδινα_ _για ενα ταξιδι μαζι του σημερα εν ετει 2009 με ροτα την αγονη των κυκλαδων..._

ploio001.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Γ. Κουρουπης_
χαρισμενη στους φιλους _Nicholas Peppas,Ellinis,Roi_ _Baudoin,gtogias,Karystos,Esperos,despo,καπεταν ανδρεας,rocinante,Ben Bruce,Κωστας Αγας,τοξοτης._

----------


## Rocinante

> _Ας δουμε και μια φωτογραφια του γερο_ - *Μιαουλη* _απο ψηλα, και ας_ _θαυμασουμε τις φινετσατες ναυπηγικες γραμμες του...και τι δεν θα εδινα_ _για ενα ταξιδι μαζι του σημερα εν ετει 2009 με ροτα την αγονη των κυκλαδων..._
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Γ. Κουρουπης_
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους _Nicholas Peppas,Ellinis,Roi_ _Baudoin,gtogias,Karystos,Esperos,despo,καπεταν ανδρεας,rocinante,Ben Bruce,Κωστας Αγας,τοξοτης._


Ειχε δεν ειχε την πεταξε την μπομπα του βραδιατικα.
Γνωστο αλλωστε μελος της οργανωσης " Συνομωσια των κυματων της θαλασσας"...

----------


## Naias II

> _Ας δουμε και μια φωτογραφια του γερο_ - *Μιαουλη* _απο ψηλα, και ας_ _θαυμασουμε τις φινετσατες ναυπηγικες γραμμες του...και τι δεν θα εδινα_ _για ενα ταξιδι μαζι του σημερα εν ετει 2009 με ροτα την αγονη των κυκλαδων..._
> 
> ploio001.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Γ. Κουρουπης_
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους _Nicholas Peppas,Ellinis,Roi_ _Baudoin,gtogias,Karystos,Esperos,despo,καπεταν ανδρεας,rocinante,Ben Bruce,Κωστας Αγας,τοξοτης._


Τι φωτογραφία και αυτή φίλε Apollon? :shock::shock::shock:
Τρομερό το αρχείο σου  :Wink:

----------


## Κώστας ¶γας

Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ τα 3 αυτοκίνητα στην πλώρη του - ανεβασμένα εκεί με το γερανό του - είναι ..... όλα τα λεφτά !!!

Εγώ εν έτει 2009 θα ήθελα να ταξιδέψω με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ μέχρι ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΟΡΙΖΟ !!!! ¶ραγε πόσες ώρες θα έκανα ???? 45 ??? 50 ??? Όμως ... θα το απολάμβανα πλήρως .....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ τα 3 αυτοκίνητα στην πλώρη του - ανεβασμένα εκεί με το γερανό του - είναι ..... όλα τα λεφτά !!!
> 
> Εγώ εν έτει 2009 θα ήθελα να ταξιδέψω με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ μέχρι ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΟΡΙΖΟ !!!! ¶ραγε πόσες ώρες θα έκανα ???? 45 ??? 50 ??? Όμως ... θα το απολάμβανα πλήρως .....



Νομιζω οτι το αδικεις το πλοιο (και εμας που το ζησαμε στις δεκαετιες του 1950 και 1960). Το πλοιο εκενε ευκολα 18 μιλλια την ωρα επι Νομικου. Τωρα αν ο Αγαπητος και οι αλλοι το εγκατελειψαν ειναι αλλη ιστορια.  Αλλα ακομη και 16 μιλλια την ωρα με σταματημα σε 6−8 λιμανιa θα σημαινε 24 ωρες για να φθασεις στο Καστελλοριζο

----------


## Ellinis

Αγαπητέ Κώστα ¶γα, την ίδια επιθυμία μου εξέφρασε ένας καλός φίλος σήμερα το πρωϊ. Και έχοντας διαβάσει το μήνυμα σου είπε "και ας είχε και ψείρες!"

Όσο για την ταχύτητα του, στα τελευταία του σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο φίλο που το είχε πετύχει εν πλώ, ίσως και να μη ξεπέρναγε τους 10 κόμβους...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ Κώστα ¶γα, την ίδια επιθυμία μου εξέφρασε ένας καλός φίλος σήμερα το πρωϊ. Και έχοντας διαβάσει το μήνυμα σου είπε "και ας είχε και ψείρες!"
> 
> Όσο για την ταχύτητα του, στα τελευταία του σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο φίλο που το είχε πετύχει εν πλώ, ίσως και να μη ξεπέρναγε τους 10 κόμβους...


10 κόμβους;;;;; λυπηρον

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Αγαπητέ Κώστα ¶γα, την ίδια επιθυμία μου εξέφρασε ένας καλός φίλος σήμερα το πρωϊ. Και έχοντας διαβάσει το μήνυμα σου είπε "και ας είχε και ψείρες!"
> 
> Όσο για την ταχύτητα του, στα τελευταία του σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο φίλο που το είχε πετύχει εν πλώ, ίσως και να μη ξεπέρναγε τους 10 κόμβους...


Η κανονική (υπηρεσιακή) ταχύτητα του πλοίου πρέπει να ήταν 14 κόμβοι. Έτσι, τουλάχιστον, έλεγε ο συγχωρεμένος ο παππούς μου (ήταν καπετάνιος). Για 18 το θεωρώ αδύνατον, τουλάχιστον τα χρόνια που το πρόλαβα έγω δηλ. μερικά χρόνια πριν το 1986 που αποσύρθηκε. Αν έπιανε τόσα τη δεκαετία του '50 που ήταν φρέσκο, δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν το νομίζω.
Τώρά, επειδή το 1980 το πλοίο αντιμετώπισε σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τις μηχανές του, μπορεί αυτό να είχε συνέπεια να έπεσε η ταχύτητα, εαν όχι στους 10 κόμβους, γύρω στους 11 - 12, ίσως. Τον Αύγουστο του 1982, πάντως, έκανε Πειραιά - Κατάπολα (απευθείας πλεύση) σε 12 ώρες. Εαν διαιρέσουμε την απόσταση (136 ν.μ.) με τον πιο πάνω χρόνο, μας βγάζει γύρω στα 11. 3 ν.μ. την ώρα... :-?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εχετε ολοι δικιο. Μολις κοιταξα το Ansaldo και η ταχυτητα του οταν ξεκινησε το 1952 ηταν 14 κομβοι

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Bingo, Nicholas!  Καλά τα έλεγε και ο παππους Ευθύμιος!   :Cool:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πάντως το 1979 που εγώ ταξίδεψα για Σχοινούσα δεν πρέπει να έκανε πάνω απο 10-11 κόμβους.

----------


## gtogias

> Μια φωτογραφία από το κατάστρωμα του Ε/Γ Αχιλλεύς, εν πλω στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, (στο βάθος διακρίνεται ο Λευκός Πύργος), στα εγκαίνια της γραμμής: Θεσσαλονίκη-Σκιάθος-Σκόπελος-Τήνος-Μύκονος-Πάρος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη-Ηράκλειο. Χρονολογικά πρέπει να είναι περίπου στο 1976. 
> Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1979 τα τελευταία δρομολόγια που έκανε πρίν αποσυρθεί ήταν: Θεσσαλονίκη-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Καρλόβασι-Ικαρία-Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κώ-Ρόδο. Επίσης από Πειραιά, για: Αμοργό-Αστυπάλαια-Κάλυμνο-Κώ-Σύμη-Ρόδο.
> Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του Ε. Κουσουνιάδη.


Δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος αν η τελετή εγκαινίων που μας έδειξε ο φίλος T.S.S. APOLLON είναι η ίδια αλλά ιδού δύο δημοσιεύματα αναφερόμενα στην καριέρα του Κολοκοτρώνη ως Αχιλλεύς του Κουσουνιάδη. 
Και τα δύο από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία της 14ης Ιουνίου 1972 και 31ης Μαρτίου 1974 (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης:

1972 06 14 Μακεδονία σελ 7.JPG

1974 03 31 Μακεδονία σελ 7.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ας δουμε σε καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση την εμφανιση που ειχε το_ _Ε/Γ_ _Αχιλλευς στο λιμανι της Θεσσαλονικης οταν συνεδεσε το λιμανι της_ _συμπρωτευουσας τον Ιουνιο του 1972 με τα νησια Σκιαθο-Σκοπελο-Σκυρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο-Σαντορινη-Ηρακλειο._ 

achilleus.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα δούμε κάποια καρέ από την ταινία *του Jules Dassin*
 *"Ποτέ την Κυριακή"*.
Η *Μελίνα Μερκούρη,* ο *Jules Dassin*, ο *Γιώργος Φούντα*ς, ο *Τίτος Βανδής*, η Δ*έσπω Διαμαντίδου*, ο *Δήμος Σταρένιος* στην ταινία-σταθμός για τη *Μελίνα.*

Το πρώτο βραβείο στο Φεστιβάλ των Κανών, το απίστευτο πάρτυ που ακολούθησε στις Κάνες με τον Ζαμπέτα καθοδηγητή, το ειδύλιο Μελίνας-Dassin, το Όσκαρ Μουσικής για τον Μάνο Χατζιδάκι, η διεθνής καριέρα του θεατρικού έργου δημιούργησαν έναν απίστευτο μύθο γύρω από την ταινία αυτή.
Σίγουρα, δεν είναι η καλύτερη ελληνική ταινία.
Έχει, όμως, κάτι που δεν μπορεί κανείς να το εκφράσει εύκολα με λόγια. 
Κάτι που λίγες ταινίες το έχουν.  

Οι τίτλοι στην αρχή πέφτουν πάνω στον *"Κανάρη"*, τον *"Μιαούλη"*, ή τον *"Καραϊσκάκη".*
Δίπλα τους ένα ακόμα αγαπημένο πλοίο.

Πλάνα αφιερωμένα εξαιρετικά στον *Nicholas Peppas*, τον *Nikosnasia* και σε όλους τους φίλους των υπέροχων αυτών πλοίων.

Piraeus 160.jpg

Piraeus 140.jpg

Piraeus 120.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη παντα ουσιαστικος, παντα συναισθηματικος... Να σαι καλα...

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Μιαούλης στην τελευταία του κατοικία....

089 MIAOULIS BOW JUN 86.JPG
Albert Novelli

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ο Μιαούλης στην τελευταία του κατοικία....
> 
> 089 MIAOULIS BOW JUN 86.JPG
> Albert Novelli


 
 Όλα τα threads των ιστορικών πάντα προσφέρουν γλυκές αναμνήσεις.  Ειδικά, όμως, αυτό το συγκεκριμένο με τα ιταλιάνικα, και κυρίως με το Μιαούλη, εμένα μου αφήνει ακόμα πιο γλυκές θύμησες...  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Roi Baudoin το πλοιο διπλα απο τα αδελφα πλοια του Νομικου ειναι το Ελλας του Διαπουλη.




> Ο Μιαούλης στην τελευταία του κατοικία....
> 
> 089 MIAOULIS BOW JUN 86.JPG
> Albert Novelli


Φιλε Apostolos καταπληκτικη η φωτογραφια του γερο-Μιαουλη, ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο Μιαούλης στην τελευταία του κατοικία....
> 
> 089 MIAOULIS BOW JUN 86.JPG
> Albert Novelli


_Egw klaiw... _ 

_Epi th eukairia. peste mou perissotera gia to Albert Novelli. PoioV einai;_

----------


## Apostolos

Κύριε Νίκο αν είναι να σας κάνουμε να κλαίτε δέν θα ξαναβάλω τέτοιες φώτο...
Albert Novelli, ¶γγλος καραβολάτρης είχε εργαστεί σε Αγγλικά Liner (Union Castle I think) και στην British Airways. Όταν ερχόταν Ελλάδα έκανε μια βόλτα προς τον Περαία και τώρα μέ έχει κάνει να χτυπιέμαι με ένα CD με 150 φώτο αδαμάντινης ποιότητας...
Δέν ξέρω τι να πρωτοανεβάσω... Απλά έχει ζητήσει απο εμάς να του στείλουμε κάτι απο τις συλλογές μας...

Εδώ ο Κανάρης χωρίς τα σινιάλα του...

090 Kanaris.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φανταστικη και αυτη η φωτογραφια του Καναρη, Φιλε  Apostolos  δινεις ρεσιταλ!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστώ αλλά τα εύσημα πάνε στον κύριο Albert! Απλά προσπαθώ και επικοινωνω μέσω του web site μου κυριώς με ξένους με σκοπό την επικοινωνία τους με εμάς. Υπάρχει ακόμα μεγάλο υλικό που σιγά σιγά θα έρθει στα χέρια μας. Απλά πρέπει όλοι μας να παραδειγματιστούμε (που κάνουμε) και να ανοίξουμε τα σεντούκια μας...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ευχαριστώ αλλά τα εύσημα πάνε στον κύριο Albert! Απλά προσπαθώ και επικοινωνω μέσω του web site μου κυριώς με ξένους με σκοπό την επικοινωνία τους με εμάς. Υπάρχει ακόμα μεγάλο υλικό που σιγά σιγά θα έρθει στα χέρια μας. Απλά πρέπει όλοι μας να παραδειγματιστούμε (που κάνουμε) και να ανοίξουμε τα σεντούκια μας...


Να ευχαριστησουμε   λοιπον και τον κυριο Albert Novelli  για  ολες αυτες τις θαυμασιες  φωτογραφιες που μας προσφερει!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η πλωρη του γερο-Μιαουλη..._ 

miaoulisooooo1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Η πλωρη του γερο-Μιαουλη..._ 
> 
> miaoulisooooo1.jpg


Σαν τιτλος κινηματογραφικου εργου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Μιαουλης*...

miaoulis02.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Nicholas Peppas_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ε/Γ *Μιαουλης*...
> 
> miaoulis02.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο Nicholas Peppas_


Ξερεις τις αγαπες μου

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ε/Γ *Μιαουλης*...
> 
> miaoulis02.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο Nicholas Peppas_


 
...εκεί που έδενε πάντα κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του: στον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα!  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Μιαουλης*...

miaoulisoo3.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο καπεταν αντρεα_

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ε/Γ *Μιαουλης*...
> 
> miaoulisoo3.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο καπεταν αντρεα_


Φίλε, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πανέμορφη φωτο. Δεν μπορώ να μη θυμηθώ ένα μακρινό καλοκαίρι που είχα στην κυριολεξία επιβάλει, με τη συνεχή γκρίνια, στην μητέρα μου να αγοράσει εισιτήρια για Αμοργό με το Μιαούλη! Όταν έφθασε το ταξί στη θέση που απεικονίζεται στη φωτο σου, η μητέρα μου αναφώνησε_: "Καραβάκι, Ανδρέα, είναι ο Μιαούλης σου!_". Και ο ταξιτζής συμπλήρωσε_: "Μπροστά στο Αριάδνη, ε_!". Και πράγματι, δίπλα ήταν το Αριάδνη, που φάνταζε γιγάντιο μπροστά στο Μιαούλη μας... Εγώ, πάντως, δεν μετάνοιωσα για την πίεση, και ευχαριστήθηκα το ταξίδι Πειραιάς-Κατάπολα, κι'ας ήταν ...12 ώρες κατευθείαν!  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ...εκεί που έδενε πάντα κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του: στον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα!


Για τι εποχη μιλαμε? Βλεπω το καραβι μου, και το Λινδος στα δεξια (αν δεν κανω λαθος), στη μια απο τις παραπανω φωτο. (Και νομιζω το Azur με τα χρωματα της Pacqet αριστερα). Δηλαδη κοντα στο 1985?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία του TSS APOLLON πρέπει να είναι πριν φορέσει τα σινιάλα των Αδελφών Αγαπητών

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία του TSS APOLLON πρέπει να είναι πριν φορέσει τα σινιάλα των Αδελφών Αγαπητών


Σε αυτη που ειναι με το πλάι? Εχει τα σηματα επανω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _Η πλωρη του γερο-Μιαουλη..._ 
> 
> miaoulisooooo1.jpg


Oλες οι φωτο που ανεβασε ο TSS APOLLON ειναι ανεκτιμητες και μοναδικες.Αλλα σε αυτη την φωτο βλεπουμε οτι απο συντηρηση ηταν στην τυχη του το βαπορακι με την μεγαλη ψυχη.Ημαρτον μα τοσο μερακι στο βαψιμο της ισαλου?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Finnpartner ίσως είναι αχνά και δεν τα βλέπω εγώ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Finnpartner ίσως είναι αχνά και δεν τα βλέπω εγώ.


Eιναι λιγο. Δεν αντιλεγω.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Finnpartner ίσως είναι αχνά και δεν τα βλέπω εγώ.


Φιλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA ολες οι φωτογραφιες του Μιαουλης που ανεβασα αλλα και αυτες που θα ανεβασω ειναι με το σινιαλο των Αφων Αγαπητου

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Καπετάν Αντρέα το 1979 που ταξίδεψα μαζί του προς Σχοινούσα (επί Αγαπητών) έδεσε, και μάλιστα ήρθε με δίωρη καθυστέρηση, στην ακτή Τζελέπη εκεί που τώρα δένουν τα Speedrunner τότε που η προβλήτα είχε την χτιστή ταράτσα από πάνω. Καπετάνιος ο Παναγής Παπαδάτος ο μαύρος.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καπεταν Αντρεα σε αυτην την φωτογραφια πισω απο την πρυμη του_ _Μιαουλη φαινεται η πρυμη του Αριαδνη, οπως ακριβως μας τα_ _περιεγραψες._


miaoulisoo2.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Nicholas Peppas,καπεταν αντρεας,polykas,Roi_ _Baudoin,Ellinis,CIANNISMANZOURIS,Ben Bruce,rocinante._

----------


## Apostolos

Και μια σπάνια εν πλώ...
MIAOULIS UNDER WAY.jpg

Photo by Albert Novelli

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και μια σπάνια εν πλώ...
> MIAOULIS UNDER WAY.jpg
> 
> Photo by Albert Novelli


Απιθανη!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Απιθανη!!!!!!!!!!!


Συμφωνω!Ειναι ακομα οφθαλμοφανες οτι ειναι στα τελευταια του αφου πρεπει να ταξιδευει με μονοψηφια ταχυτητα.Τι να κανουν οι καημενες οι FIAT οταν τα χρονια εχουν περασει και δεν εχει πεσει δραχμη πανω τους?

----------


## Naias II

Τρελό υλικό.............. :Cool:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> _Καπεταν Αντρεα σε αυτην την φωτογραφια πισω απο την πρυμη του_ _Μιαουλη φαινεται η πρυμη του Αριαδνη, οπως ακριβως μας τα_ _περιεγραψες._
> 
> 
> miaoulisoo2.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Nicholas Peppas,καπεταν αντρεας,polykas,Roi_ _Baudoin,Ellinis,CIANNISMANZOURIS,Ben Bruce,rocinante._


 
Απίστευτο! Η θέση των πλόιων είναι ακριβώς η ίδια! Σαν να τραβήχτηκε η φωτο τη μέρα που έγινε ο πιο πάνω διάλογος που ανέφερα: δηλ. στις 2/8/1982. Τι άλλο έμεινε πια να πω για το αρχείο σου; Τα λόγια είναι, πλέον, περιττά.....  :Very Happy: 




> Καπετάν Αντρέα το 1979 που ταξίδεψα μαζί του προς Σχοινούσα (επί Αγαπητών) έδεσε, και μάλιστα ήρθε με δίωρη καθυστέρηση, στην ακτή Τζελέπη εκεί που τώρα δένουν τα Speedrunner τότε που η προβλήτα είχε την χτιστή ταράτσα από πάνω. Καπετάνιος ο Παναγής Παπαδάτος ο μαύρος.


 
ΟΚ. ¶λλωστε, εγώ για Αγ. Σπυρίδωνα μπορώ να πω ότι θυμάμαι σίγουρα μόνον για το διάστημα από 1982 έως το τέλος, δηλ. Απρίλιο 1986.  :Wink:

----------


## sefershark

Κύριοι , 

θα ήθελα πρώτα να συστηθώ . Το ονομά μου είναι Ανδρέας και δουλέυω ως διευθυντής παραγωγής σε κινηματογραφικές ταινίες . 
Το σενάριο που δουλεύουμε τώρα με την ομάδα παραγωγής , αναφέρεται στην παραμονή ενός Αμερικάνου τουρίστα στην Αστυπάλαια για ένα χρόνο περίπου νωρίς την δεκαέτία του ογδόντα. 
Πρόκειται για πραγματική ιστορία και ο ιδιος ο σεναριογράφος θυμάται και αναφέρεται στο επιβατηγό Μιαούλης που τότε έκανε τα τελευταία δρομολογιά του στο νησί. Γερικό, μπαταρισμένο λίγο, με τον μάυρο καπετάνιο στη γέφυρα και με τα δημοτικά στα ηχεία. 
τώρα βέβαια το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πια και δεν θα μπορούσαμε να το έχουμε στην ταινία . αλλά μήπως κάποιος μπορέι να μας βοηθήσει στο τι έγινε τελικά το πλοίο ; αν υπάρχει κάποιο απο τα αδέρφια του ακόμα ;
ποιό άλλο πλοίο θα μπορούσε να μοιάσει στο Μιαούλης και να μπορεί να φτάσει ως την Αστυπάλαι για τα γυρίσματα ;
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Κύριοι , 
> 
> θα ήθελα πρώτα να συστηθώ . Το ονομά μου είναι Ανδρέας και δουλέυω ως διευθυντής παραγωγής σε κινηματογραφικές ταινίες . 
> Το σενάριο που δουλεύουμε τώρα με την ομάδα παραγωγής , αναφέρεται στην παραμονή ενός Αμερικάνου τουρίστα στην Αστυπάλαια για ένα χρόνο περίπου νωρίς την δεκαέτία του ογδόντα. 
> Πρόκειται για πραγματική ιστορία και ο ιδιος ο σεναριογράφος θυμάται και αναφέρεται στο επιβατηγό Μιαούλης που τότε έκανε τα τελευταία δρομολογιά του στο νησί. Γερικό, μπαταρισμένο λίγο, με τον μάυρο καπετάνιο στη γέφυρα και με τα δημοτικά στα ηχεία. 
> τώρα βέβαια το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πια και δεν θα μπορούσαμε να το έχουμε στην ταινία . αλλά μήπως κάποιος μπορέι να μας βοηθήσει στο τι έγινε τελικά το πλοίο ; αν υπάρχει κάποιο απο τα αδέρφια του ακόμα ;
> ποιό άλλο πλοίο θα μπορούσε να μοιάσει στο Μιαούλης και να μπορεί να φτάσει ως την Αστυπάλαι για τα γυρίσματα ;
> σας ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!!


Πω πω.Αυτο ειναι μια μεγαλη προκληση. Το πλοιο δυστυχως οπως και τα αδελφια του δεν υπαρχουν εδω και χρονια. Και το κακο ειναι οτι ειχαν καποια χαρακτηριστικα που δεν τα βρισκεις σημερα. Οπως οτι η γεφυρα βρισκεται πολυ πισω. Σκεφτηκα μηπως εχει απομεινει καποιο μικρο παλιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο και το μονο ισως που πλησιαζει ειναι το Hermes που ειναι τωρα παροπλισμενο στην ντανα της Ελευσινας αλλα βεβαια υπαρχουν αρκετες διαφορες οπως η τσιμινιερα και η πλαινη νεοτεριστικη οψη και αλλα πολλα ομως δεν μπορω να στεφτω κατι πλησιεστερο. Να δουμε τι θα πουνε και οι εμπειροτεροι στο θεμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Aγαπητέ Αντρέα, το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ διαλύθηκε γύρω στο 1985. Και τα υπόλοιπα αδελφάκια του έχουν διαλυθεί, το τελευταίο πριν 10 χρόνια περίπου.

Σε σχέση με την ερώτηση σου, ποιό πλοίο θα μπορούσε να παίξει το ρόλο του Μιαούλη, στο μυαλό μου έρχονται 2-3 πλοία, που έχουν κάποια κοινά σημεία.

Ένα το επίσης Ιταλικής ναυπήγησης AMBRIABELLA ή το αδελφάκι του, δέκα χρόνια νεότερο και πολύ μικρότερο σε μέγεθος αλλά με κάποιες κοινές γραμμές. 

Ένα άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι το ΕΡΜΗΣ, πιο εύκολο να σας διατεθεί, με διαφορετικές γραμμές, αλλά ίδιας ηλικίας και με επίσης κάποια κοινά στοιχεία.

Θα προσπαθήσω να σκεφτώ και κάποιο άλλο...

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Αντώνη, τις ίδιες σκέψεις κάναμε ταυτόχρονα!

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλτατε Ellinis το Αmbriabella την γλυτωσε απο του χαρου τα δοντια και δεν ξαναγυρναει πισω  :Very Happy: .
Το Ερμης αν και παροπλισμενο μεχρι και πριν απο ενα χρονο στολιζε τον Πειραια και πρεπει να ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση. Με καποιες ψευτοπαρεμβασεις ισως κατι να γινοταν. Να δουμε αν υπαρξει καποια αλλη ιδεα απο καποιον.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα υποψήφια πλοία για μια τέτοια ταινία συνεχώς και μειώνονται.
Αναγκαστικά μόνο κάποιο παλιό κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα μπορούσε να παίξει αυτόν τον ρόλο.

Πιο κατάλληλο είναι σίγουρα το *"Hermes"* της Ηπειρωτικής.
Μόνο αυτό μοιάζει, κάπως, με τον *"Μιαούλη".* 

Από εκεί και πέρα, οι επιλογές είναι περιορισμένες 
Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον *"Ερμή",* μια σκέψη θα μπορούσε να είναι το *"Aegean Glory"* που κουβαλά την αίγλη και την τρέλα της δεκαετίας του '80.

Αν πάμε σε μεγαλύτερα μεγέθη, οπότε και ανεβαίνει το κόστος, τότε μια σκέψη (εξωπραγματική) .... θα μπορούσε να είναι το* "Ocean Monarch"* (το παλιό *"Δάφνη"* του Καρρά) και το *"Salamis Glory"*, το οποίο πρόσφατα έκανε την τελευταία του κρουαζιέρα.

Πάντως, καλό είναι να βιαστείτε γιατί σε λίγο οι επιλογές θα είναι ακόμα λιγότερες.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γιατί όχι το GIORGIS τέως "Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος" ή Orange Sun;;; Υπάρχει ακόμα απ'ότι ξέρω!

Ο Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος υπάρχει εδώ στο: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=24749&page=6

επίσης ένα πλοίο που θα μπορούσε με κατάλληλη γωνία της κάμερας να χρησιμοποιηθεί είναι το παλιό κρουαζιερόπλοιο (το είδα χθες το πρωί στη Μαρίνα της Ζέας) *Callisto [τέως Marina και τέως Illyria II]. Σχετικός σύνδεσμος: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43182*

----------


## Ellinis

To ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ έχει τα χρόνια του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ αλλά δεν μοιάζει ούτε στο ελάχιστο μετά από τις μετασκευές που έχει περάσει. Όσο για το ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΟ παραείναι μικρότερο και με εντελώς αλλιώτικες γραμμές.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Σύμφωνοι αλλά με δύο ενστάσεις: 1. Δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο να βρεθεί κάτι που να πλησιάζει στο Μιαούλη και να κινείται και 2. Με τα κινηματογραφικά τρυκ δεν τίθεται θέμα μεγέθους ούτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο να τροποποιηθεί η εμφάνιση ενός σκάφους.

----------


## Ellinis

'Eνα άλλο βαπόρι που μοιάζει κάπως στο Μιαούλη, ειναι το Ιταλικό PATRIZIA του 1955, για δείτε εδώ για φωτο. Είναι παροπλισμένο στη Νάπολη και δεν ξέρω αν είναι σε θέσει να ταξιδέψει με τις δυνάμεις του.

----------


## sefershark

Κύριοι, είμαι εκπληκτος , ενθουσιασμένος και αρκετά συγκηνημένος, αν δεν ακούγεται υπερβολικό, απο την ανταποκρισή σας στο ερώτημά μου. Ολες αυτές τις μέρες που περιπλανούμαι στο forum ψάχνωντας για το Μιαούλης, κοιτάζωντας τις φωτογραφίες και διαβάζοντας τις μνήμες του καθενός σας απο τα 4 αυτά πλοία, έχω αρχίσει αμυδρά να ζωντανεύω στην φαντασία μου σκηνές απο ταξίδια και περισσότερο προσεγγίσεις τους στα μικρά λιμάνια του Αιγαίου, καλοκαίρια και χειμώνες , οταν ακόμα το ταξίδι ήταν κάτι λίγο απο περιπέτεια και το λιμάνι ο ήχος ενός αναστεναγμού ανακούφισης αλλά και νοσταλγία που μόλις ξυπνούσε μέσα στην καρδιά σου, για το πλοίο που θα φύγει χωρίς εσένα για να συνεχίσει το αέναο ταξίδι του στα κύματα του Αιγαίου. 
Νοιώθω τυχερός που λίγο άγγιξα τούτο το κομμάτι της ναυτίκης μας ιστορίας που αγνωούσα τελείως. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τιμη μας που το λες αυτο για το forum και ακομα μεγαλυτερη η τιμη των παιδιων που σου εδωσαν τοσες πολλες προτασεις με τοσο παθος! :Wink:

----------


## nikitas

> 'Eνα άλλο βαπόρι που μοιάζει κάπως στο Μιαούλη, ειναι το Ιταλικό PATRIZIA του 1955, για δείτε εδώ για φωτο. Είναι παροπλισμένο στη Νάπολη και δεν ξέρω αν είναι σε θέσει να ταξιδέψει με τις δυνάμεις του.


opoios episkeftei auto to site eimai sigouros oti tha pathei plaka me to pos oi italoi diatiroun ta ploia autis tis genias....eimaste apla aparadextoi kai me toso megali istoria stin nautilia san laos...

----------


## NICK LESVOS

Το Κολοκοτρωνης μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης την δεκαετια του 60 απο το πρωτοσελιδο της τοπικης εφημεριδας εμπρος την περασμενη τεταρτη 04 Νοεμβριου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εν τω μεταξύ, ας δούμε πλάνα από μια άλλη εξαιρετική ταινία της ΑΝΖΕΡΒΟΣ, την ταινία με τίτλο *"Ο μπαμπάς εκπαιδεύεται"* του *Γιώργου Λαζαρίδη.*
> *Ταινία του 1953* με μοναδικά πλάνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και της Θεσσαλονίκης.
> 
> Τα πλάνα είναι εξαιρετικά, αλλά δυστυχώς καλύπτονται από τα γράμματα.
> Εδώ, ο μεγάλος *Ellinis* θα πάρει το μεγεθυντικό του φάκο και, πιθανόν, να μας αποκαλύψει κρυμένους θησαυρούς.  Ο φίλος* Νάξος* θα θέλαμε να σχολιάσει την ταινία, μιας και στα επόμενα χρόνια παρουσιάστηκαν αρκετές εκδοχές του ίδιου θέματος, αλλά καμία δεν συγκρίνεται με την ταινία του 1953.  Ο καλός φίλος *Haddok* θα μας ενώσει τα πλάνα και θα φωτίσει την ταινία με τη δική του ματιά.
> 
> Και τώρα, ας πάμε στην ταινία
> * "Ο μπαμπάς εκπαιδεύεται" (1953)*
> *Σκηνοθεσία:* Γιώργος Λαζαρίδης
> ...


Σημερα το βραδυ ξαναβρηκα στην συλλογη μου παλιων Ελληνικων κινηματογραφικων εργων το φιλμ της εποχης 1953−1954 *Ο Μπαμπας εκπαιδευεται*, ενα απο τα πρωτα εργα του *Γιωργου Λαζαριδη* παρμενο απο το  θεατρικο εργο του *Σπυρου Μελα*. Παρ' οτι ο φιλος _Roi Baudoin_ εχει κανει ηδη μια καλη αναλυση του εργου, παρουσιαζω σημερα μια σειρα απο πλανα και εικονες απο το εργο γιατι το βρισκω καπως μοναδικο!

Ειναι το πρωτο εργο που μας δειχνει σκηνες απο:
--- το λιμανι του Πειραιως, 
--- το λιμανι της Θεσσαλονικης, 
--- το αεροδρομιου Ελληνικου, 
--- τον σιδηροδρομο Αθηνων−Θεσσαλονικης, 
--- τον Μπραλλο, 
--- την πρωτογονη Διεθνη Εκθεση Θεσσαλονικης και 
--- ακομη και την οδο Λυκαβηττου στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1950!

Εν πρωτοις περισσοτερα για το φιλμ. Ηταν παραγωγη της *Ανζερβος* και βγηκε στους κινηματογραφους τον χειμωνα του 1953. Παιχτηκε για πρωτη φορα στο *Τιτανια* της οδου Πανεπιστημιου και το *Παλλας* της οδου Σταδιου. 

Τον βασικο ρολο τον επαιζε ο *Πετρος Κυριακος*. Τον γυιο του που παει στην Γαλλια για σπουδες τον επαιζε ο _Γιωργος Καμπανελλης_. Την κοπελλα του πριν φυγει για το εξωτερικο την επαιζε η *Γκελη** Μαυροπουλου*. Πατερας της ενας αξεχαστος καρατεριστας του Ελληνικου κινηματογραφου, ο *Νικος Ματθαιος*. Τελος, την συζυγο με την οποια επιστρεφει ο _Καμπανελλης_ απο το Παρισι την επαιζε η *Σασα Νταριο* και την μητερα της η *Νανα Παπαδοπουλου.*

Η σκηνοθεσια ηταν του *Γιωργου Λαζαριδη* και η μουσικη (με συμφωνικη ορχηστρα) του *Αργυρη Κουναδη*!!!. Τα δυο τραγουδακια του εργου τα ειχε γραψει ο *Ιωσηφ Ριτσιαρδης*. Και τα τραγουδουσαν η *Ζωζω Σαπουντζακη* σε μια απο τις πρωτες της εμφανισεις και ο Νασος Πατετσος

Παρουσιαζω πρωτα ολες τις σκηνες και μετα μερικα απο τα πλανα με σχολια.

Πρωτα οι τιτλοι της ταινιας και η *Ζωζω Σαπουντζακη* (καπως αγνωριστη) να τραγουδαει ενα τραγουδακι του *Ριτσιαρδη*. Μετα το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο *Καραισκακης* (προσεξτε το avatar μου), και μετα η *Μαυροπουλου* και ο *Κυριακος*. Τελος αεροπλανο της *Sabena* που φθανει στο Ελληνικο!!!

Panel1.jpg

Εδω ο *Καμπανελλης* στον παλιο Πειραια και πανω δεξια το *Ηλιουπολις*. Μετα ενα αγνωστο πλοιο και το τραινο που πηγαινε απο Αθηνα σε Θεσσαλονικη. Μετα οι τρεις πρωταγωνιστες βλεποντας το κεντρικο λιμανι της Θεσσαλονικης και τον Λευκο Οικο.

Panel2.jpg

Και εδω ο Μπραλλος, ο *Νασος Πατετσος* που τραγουδαει μια σαμπα με την ορχηστρα *Γιωργου Καρδαμη*, η οδος Λυκαβηττου, διαφοροι τιτλοι του εργου με φωτογραφιες του Πειραιως, και η *Γκελη** Μαυροπουλου*!

Panel3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αγαπημενο μου επιβατηγο *Καραισκακης*. Κατα το εργο, ο Γιωργος Καμπανελλης πηγαινε στην Γαλλια με αυτο το πλοιο (απιθανο). Ιταλια ναι, Γαλλια οχι!
IMG_0405.JPGIMG_0406.JPG

Για οσους αγαπουν τα τραινα, εδω το τραινο Αθηνων Θεσσαλονικης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ατμοσφαιρικα πλανα του Πειραια με τον Αγιο Σπυριδωνα, τους λουστρακους και τα... ιστιοφορα. 
IMG_0411.JPGIMG_0412.JPG

Και εδω αγνωστα πλοια και οι τυποι του Πειραια, πρωτος πρωτος μπροστα ο Αλ. Πομωνης γνωστος καρατεριστας
IMG_0414.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οσοι ξερετε την μανια μου για την Ελληνικη μουσικη, θα μου επιτρεψετε μια μικρη παραδρομη. Εδω ο *Νασος Πατετσος* τραγουδαει μια σαμπα. Δεν βρισκονται ευκολα φωτογραφιες αυτου του παλιου τραγουδιστου που ειχε μεγαλο σουξε απο το 1945 μεχρι το 1956. 

Ο *Νασος Πατετσος* και ο *Πιερο Λοβατι* ηταν οι δυο μεγαλοι καντσονετιστες της μεταπολεμικης εποχης. Ειδικα ο Νασος Πατετσος  ειχε μια πολυ λεπτη φωνη λυρικου τενορου και προσπαθουσε να μιμηθει τον *Tino Rossi* και το πασιγνωστο Ιταλο καντσονετιστα *Narciso Parigi*.  Φυσικα το μεγαλυτερο σουξε του ηταν το *Ασπρο μου περιστερι πετα* (Vola paloma) που οσο και νεοι να εισαστε θα το εχετε ακουσει!  Ξανακουστε το εδω!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl9GpTkNeuo




> Ο Νάσος Πατέτσος γεννήθηκε στα Τσιμάνδρια της Λήμνου. Σαν νησιώτης αγαπούσε και αγαπάει πάντα τη θάλασσα και αυτήν ήθελε να υπηρετήσει. 
> Όμως οι απέραντες θάλασσες της μελωδίας τον κέρδισαν τελικά, και με την βελούδινη φωνή του μεγάλωσε γενιές και γενιές Ελλήνων που τον λατρεύουν.
> Το 1953 υπηρετούσε ο Νάσος στο Ναυτικό όταν τραγουδώντας για την παρέα του τον άκουσε ο μαέστρος Ζοζέφ Κορίνθιος και η συνέχεια είναι πολύ γνωστή. 
> Έχει κάνει τεράστια δισκογραφική δουλειά, έχει εμφανιστεί σε 100άδες επιθεωρήσεις, στην Αθήνα και σε όλη την Ελλάδα, έχει συνεργαστεί με όλους τους Έλληνες, και όχι μόνο, συνθέτες, στιχουργούς και τραγουδιστές, και έχει τραγουδήσει για τους απανταχού Έλληνες σε κάθε μακρινή γωνιά της γης. 
> Ό Νάσος μετά το χαμό της αγαπημένης του γυναίκας, Ρένας, ζει στην Αθήνα, και περνάει τον καιρό του με φίλους που τον αγαπούν και αγαπάει.
> Σαν νησιώτης πάντα αγαπούσε τα ταξίδια, και αυτό κάνει τώρα με όλη του την άνεση.


Πηγη: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvNB8...eature=related

Παρα πολλα παλια του τραγουδια στο YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyUDg...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvNB8...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHluW49APrM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W56H5...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsDzj...eature=related



Η ορχηστρα ειναι του *Γιωργου Καρδαμη* που επαιζε σε μεγαλα νυκτερινα κεντρα και ειχε μεγαλους μουσικους οπως τον πιανιστα *Λεβ* και τον τρομπετιστα *Γιωργο Κατσαρο* που τον βλεπετε πισω απο τον *Νασο Πατετσο* στην αρχη της καριερας του

IMG_0421.JPGKardamis.jpgPatetso1.jpg
IMG_0430.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα πολύ νοσταλγικές οι εικόνες της εποχής αυτής. Ο Καμπανέλης θα μπορούσε να πάρει το πλοίο για Ιταλία και μετά τραίνο για Γαλλία. Την εποχή εκείνη το τραίνο ήταν στις μεγάλες δόξες του και θα ήταν προτιμότερο και πιο άνετο να πάρει κανείς το καράβι μέχρι Ιταλία και να συνεχίσει με τραίνο που οι αποστάσεις ήταν κοντινότερες, αντί να πάρει το τραίνο από Αθήνα μέσω Γιουγκοσλαβίας να φτάσει στην Γαλλία, ταξίδι ατελείωτο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφες οι εικόνες από αυτήν την ταινία.
Η καταγραφή όλων αυτών των στοιχείων για την ταινία είναι υπερπολύτιμη.
Ευχαριστούμ πολύ τον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas.*

Απλά, να μην ξεχάσουμε ότι για πολλά χρονιά υπήρχε γραμμή από τον Πειραιά για τη Μασσαλία.

Πέρα από το* "Καδιώ"* και τα άλλα πλοία στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του '40, τη γραμμή για πολλά χρόνια εξυπηρέτησαν τα πλοία της *ΕΛΜΕΣ.*

Η γραμμή ήταν *Μασσαλία-Νεάπολη-Πειραιάς-Βηρυττός ή Αλεξάνδρεια.
*
Για αρκετά χρόνια, ο ποιητής και διπλωμάτης Γιώργος Σεφέρης συνήθιζε να παίρνει το πλοίο της *ΕΛΜΕΣ* από την Μασσαλία για τον Πειραιά.
Η αιτία ήταν η παρουσία του *Νίκου Καββαδία* στα πλοία της *ΕΛΜΕΣ.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλοι μου

Ισως δεν το εξηγησα καλα... Φυσικα ηξερα για την γραμμη Ελλαδος Μασσαλιας και για το γεγονος οτι μπορουσε κανεις να παει στην Γαλλια μεσω Ιταλιας. Αλλα δεν εχω κανενα στοιχειο οτι το ταξιδι αυτο το εκανε το *Καραισκακης*! *Αχιλλευς* ναι, *Αγαμεμνων* ναι, ακομη και *Μιαουλης* ναι, αλλα οχι το *Καραισκακης*

----------


## a.molos

Εξαιρετικό το ύλικό και οι πληροφορίες απο το φίλο μας Νικόλα για μιά εποχή που έχει αφήσει ομορφες αναμνήσεις σε παλιούς και νέους. 
Εχω όμως μια απορία, που άν και είναι off topic, θα την πώ γιατί με τρώει.
Η Ζωζώ πόσο χρονών είναι  :Wink: ?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εξαιρετικό το ύλικό και οι πληροφορίες απο το φίλο μας Νικόλα για μιά εποχή που έχει αφήσει ομορφες αναμνήσεις σε παλιούς και νέους. 
> Εχω όμως μια απορία, που άν και είναι off topic, θα την πώ γιατί με τρώει.
> Η Ζωζώ πόσο χρονών είναι ?


Γεννηθηκε στις 27 Μαiου 1933

----------


## a.molos

Eεε, δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτα ! Είσαι απίθανος ! Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Καναρης._ Μια αγνωστη φωτογραφια και ποζα
Kanaris.jpg

Το ξερατε οτι το *Καναρης* παρα λιγο να γινει πλοιο του Λατση πριν αγορασθει απο τον Νομικο; Ημερομηνια; 25 Αυγουστου 1952
19520825 KAnaris.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Nicholas!
E/Γ* Μιαουλης*..._Πειραιας Ιουλιος 1984... το γερικο σκαρι το λουζει_ _με τις ακτινες του ο ηλιος λιγο πριν την δυση του..._ 

miaoulisoo4.jpg 
_χαρισμενο στον φιλο μας Nicholas Peppas_

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Nicholas!
> E/Γ* Μιαουλης*..._Πειραιας Ιουλιος 1984... το γερικο σκαρι το λουζει_ _με τις ακτινες του ο ηλιος λιγο πριν την δυση του..._ 
> 
> miaoulisoo4.jpg 
> _χαρισμενο στον φιλο μας Nicholas Peppas_


Τη δυση του ηλιου, ή του πλοιου? Και τα δυο κοντα ηταν μαλλον...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τη δυση του ηλιου, ή του πλοιου? Και τα δυο κοντα ηταν μαλλον...


 Ετσι ακριβως.

----------


## Naias II

Από τη ταινία "Ποτέ την Κυριακή" 1959 στο Πειραιά
Για το πλοίο δεξιά, γνωρίζουμε κάτι;

PDVD_006.jpg

----------


## esperos

Δ/Π  ΕΛΛΑΣ  πλοιοκτησίας  Νικολάου  Διαπούλη  από  την  ¶νδρο!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Δ/Π  ΕΛΛΑΣ  πλοιοκτησίας  Νικολάου  Διαπούλη  από  την  ¶νδρο!


A, ναι! Το πρωην Marchioness of Graham! Eιναι μετα την μετασκευη, με την αεροδυναμικη ψαροειδης τσιμινιερα?

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι είναι, εξάλλου δεν νομίζω οτι ταξίδεψε χωρίς να έχει μετασκευαστεί.

----------


## Rocinante

Μιας και γνωριζω οτι καπου εδω σε αυτα τα θεματα συχναζει ο Nicholas Peppas να του ευχηθω χρονια πολλα να χαιρεται την οικογενεια του και ευχομαι συντομα να τον γνωρισουμε απο κοντα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και γνωριζω οτι καπου εδω σε αυτα τα θεματα συχναζει ο Nicholas Peppas να του ευχηθω χρονια πολλα να χαιρεται την οικογενεια του και ευχομαι συντομα να τον γνωρισουμε απο κοντα.


Ευχαριστω πολυ και εσενα και ολους του φιλους. Η γιορτη συνεχιζεται μεχρι αργα το βραδυ δικια μου ωρα...  Ευχαριστω και παλι. Θα γνωρισθουμε τον Φεβρουαριο στην πιτα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από τη ταινία "Ποτέ την Κυριακή" 1959 στο Πειραιά



Κυριοι

Δεν προσθετω ασχετα πραγματα στις στηλες αυτες εκτος αν ειναι πραγματι αγνωστα....  Εδω ο Μανος Χατζιδακις παιζει τις πρωτες νοτες απο τα *Παιδια του Πειραια* για την Γαλλικη τηλεοραση (οχι δεν θα το βρειτε στο YouTube!). Βιντεο απο το Γαλλικο _l'Institut national de l 'audiovisuel_  (INA)!
http://www.ina.fr/art-et-culture/cin...-piree.fr.html


Αφιερωμενο σε ολους και καλα Χριστουγεννα

ΝΑΠ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Καραισκακης * Ιανουαριος 1963

Μικρο φιλμ απο τις 20 Ιανουαριου 1963 που δειχνει τον αγαπητο μου *Καραισκακη* (το avatar μου) σε ολη του την μεγαλοπρεπεια!  Δεν χρειαζομαι αλλο Χριστουγεννιατικο δωρο!

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...947&thid=15066

K1.jpgK2.jpgK3.jpg



K4.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> *Καραισκακης* Ιανουαριος 1963
> 
> Δεν χρειαζομαι αλλο Χριστουγεννιατικο δωρο!


A sheerly magnificent Christmas present, Nicholas! Merry Christmas!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A sheerly magnificent Christmas present, Nicholas! Merry Christmas!


Kαπεταν Αντρεα

Αντευχομαι και εγω...

Αφου κοιμηθηκατε χθες το βραδυ ανεβασα 40 ιστοσελιδες απο την Ελληνικη σειρα επικαιρων  του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου, ετσι για να τα βρειτε Χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα το πρωι...  Αναμεσα τους, το πλανα του *Καραισκακη* με εκαναν να δακρυσω και να θυμηθω παλιες καλες μερες στην Ελλαδα του 1950 και του 1960...  Πραγματικα ωριαοτατα πλανα... Μου λειπει η Ελλαδα της νιοτης μου. 

Αλλου εγραψες για την υπερκαθαρευουσα και τον πομπωδη τροπο της ομιλιας αυτων των Επικαιρων ...  Λοιπον, για την γεννια σας, αυτη η γλωσσα θεωρειται αρχαια.  Αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι οι αλλαγες της _γλωσσης_ (!!!) εγιναν το 1978 (επισημα), δηλαδη μολις προ 30 ετων και οτι το γραψιμο στα σχολεια και Πανεπιστημια στην περιοδο 1950−1974 ηταν οπως το ακους σ' αυτα τα βιντεο....  Ωντας στην Αμερικη 38 χρονια και εχοντας λιγο χρονο για διακοπες στην Ελλαδα, εχω μεινει και εγω _με αυτη την γλωσσα_. Θα παρατηρησεις οτι για μενα υπαρχουν ακομη τριτοκλητες λεξεις οπως κυβερνησις και οχι κυβερνηση, κλπ, κλπ  Οσο για το πομπωδες του παρουσιαστου,  παρουσιαστες σαν το Αναστοπουλο, τον Γιωργο Καρτερ, την Αφροδιτη Λαουταρη, την Καιτη Ασπρεα, δεν μιλουσαν με στομφο αλλα με καλη προφορα...  Με πιανει τρελλα οταν ερχομαι στην Ελλαδα και βλεπω αμαθητους τηλεπαρουσιαστες να προφερουν την γλωσσα μας κακιστα...  Αλλα, τι να πω, μπορει να ειναι και οι αποψεις ενος αρτηριοσκληρωτικου εξηνταρη που ζει στο δικο του _Ελληνικο κουκουλι_... Οτι και ναναι, καλα Χριστουγεννα! Χαιρομαι που βρηκα την nautilia.gr

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ:  * *Η Τήνος τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο 1973*

¶ποψη της Τήνου μέσα από πλοίο που φτάνει στο λιμάνι του νησιού. Κόσμος συγκεντρωμένος στο λιμάνι υποδέχεται το πλοίο (*ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ*). Γυναίκες και παιδιά, προχωρώντας με τα γόνατα, κατευθύνονται προς τον Ιερό Ναό Ευαγγελίστριας Τήνου όπου εορτάζεται η Κοίμηση της Θεοτόκου, στον προαύλιο χώρο του οποίου βρίσκεται πλήθος κόσμου. ¶ντρες και γυναίκες που κρατούν λαμπάδες, προ της εισόδου του Ναού. Πολεμικά αεροπλάνα πετούν σε σχηματισμό. Ο Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας, Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών επιβαίνων σε πλοίο, στα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού της Τήνου, ρίπτει στέφανο στο σημείο όπου βυθίστηκε το καταδρομικό πλοίο «Έλλη» από ιταλικό υποβρύχιο, τον δεκαπενταύγουστο του 1940. Ο Διοικητής του Πολεμικού Στόλου υποναύαρχος Καλογερόπουλος ρίπτει στέφανο. 

¶ποψη της Τήνου μέσα από το πλοίο που προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι. Η εικόνα της Παναγίας της Τήνου, στο εσωτερικό του Ιερού Ναού Ευαγγελίστριας. Στρατιώτες του Ναυτικού φέροντες την εικόνα, ακολουθούμενοι από ιερείς και από τους παριστάμενους επισήμους, εξέρχονται του Ναού από όπου εκκινεί λιτανεία της εικόνας, στον προαύλιο χώρο του οποίου βρίσκεται πλήθος κόσμου. ¶ντρες και γυναίκες καθισμένοι στον προ του Ναού δρόμο, προσκυνούν τη διερχόμενη εικόνα. Πλήθος κόσμου, σε δρόμο του νησιού, ακολουθεί τη λιτανεία της εικόνας και άλλοι, εκατέρωθεν των οδών, παρακολουθούν τη διερχόμενη πομπή.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...2148&thid=6053

Miaoulis.jpg

Miaoulis2.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Χριστος και Παναγια !!!!!!!!!!
Ο ΦΟΙΒΟΣ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Χριστος και Παναγια !!!!!!!!!!
> Ο ΦΟΙΒΟΣ !!!!!!!!!


Που ειναι;

----------


## Rocinante

> Που ειναι;


Στο πρωτο πλανο του βιντεο και λιγο αργοτερα !!!!!!
Οταν βεβαια λεω Φοιβος εννοω ΠΑΡΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Κολοκοτρωνης_ παντα στην γνωστη του θεση στον Πειραια! 11/11/1969 
¶ποψη του λιμανιού του Πειραιά. 

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1769&thid=9060

K.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Στο πρωτο πλανο του βιντεο και λιγο αργοτερα !!!!!!
> Οταν βεβαια λεω Φοιβος εννοω ΠΑΡΟΣ.


Έχεις δίκαιο αθεόφοβε! Είναι ο Φοίβος, νεογνό τότε! Πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουνα να ρωτήσω ποιο είναι το άλλο καράβι που φαίνεται εκτός του Μιαούλη! Απίστευτο ντοκουμέντο, και για τα δύο καράβια!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Kαπεταν Αντρεα
> 
> 
> Αλλου εγραψες για την υπερκαθαρευουσα και τον πομπωδη τροπο της ομιλιας αυτων των Επικαιρων ... Λοιπον, για την γεννια σας, αυτη η γλωσσα θεωρειται αρχαια. Αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι οι αλλαγες της _γλωσσης_ (!!!) εγιναν το 1978 (επισημα), δηλαδη μολις προ 30 ετων και οτι το γραψιμο στα σχολεια και Πανεπιστημια στην περιοδο 1950−1974 ηταν οπως το ακους σ' αυτα τα βιντεο.... Ωντας στην Αμερικη 38 χρονια και εχοντας λιγο χρονο για διακοπες στην Ελλαδα, εχω μεινει και εγω _με αυτη την γλωσσα_. Θα παρατηρησεις οτι για μενα υπαρχουν ακομη τριτοκλητες λεξεις οπως κυβερνησις και οχι κυβερνηση, κλπ, κλπ Οσο για το πομπωδες του παρουσιαστου, παρουσιαστες σαν το Αναστοπουλο, τον Γιωργο Καρτερ, την Αφροδιτη Λαουταρη, την Καιτη Ασπρεα, δεν μιλουσαν με στομφο αλλα με καλη προφορα... Με πιανει τρελλα οταν ερχομαι στην Ελλαδα και βλεπω αμαθητους τηλεπαρουσιαστες να προφερουν την γλωσσα μας κακιστα... Αλλα, τι να πω, μπορει να ειναι και οι αποψεις ενος αρτηριοσκληρωτικου εξηνταρη που ζει στο δικο του _Ελληνικο κουκουλι_... Οτι και ναναι, καλα Χριστουγεννα! Χαιρομαι που βρηκα την nautilia.gr


Χμμμ.... Μπορεί να είμαστε διαφορετική γενιά, αλλά ...μιλάς με κάποιον που είχε πάθος με τα αρχαία.... Η φιλόλογός μου στο Λύκειο σχεδόν ... απαιτούσε να γίνω φιλόλογος και γλωσσολόγος. Τελικά δεν της έκανα το χατήρι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Τα χαλάσαμε στα ....οικονομικά....:roll:

Οπότε, το να ακούω αυτή τη γλώσσα στα επίκαιρα, καθόλου δεν με ξενερώνει....Ίσα ίσα που την κάνω και κέφι.... :Wink: 

Όσο για την προφορά και άρθρωση των εκφωνητών, είναι όντως άψογες. Μιλούν όμως και με στόμφο.... Και αυτό επιβάλλεται πολλές φορές από το αντικείμενο της είδησης που εκφωνούν. Μπορεί να είναι η αναγκαία για την εποχή εθνικοπατριωτική έπαρση (π.χ_. "Η ελληνική μας ναυτιλία απέκτησε άλλο ένα κόσμημα στο στόλο της_), άλλες φορές είναι ο επίσης αναγκαίος θρησκευτικός οίστρος _("Χιλιάδες προσκυνητών προσήλθαν να προσκυνήσουν τη Μ__ε__γαλόχαρη_"), άλλες δε πάλι φορές στην εκφώνηση των ειδήσεων δεν παραλείπεται να δοθεί η απαραίτητη έμφαση στην ιδιότητα των υψηλών προσκεκλημένων (_"Την δοξολογία παρηκολούθησε ο Αντιπρόεδρος της Ελληνικής Κυβερνήσεως....-_χμμμ- υποθέτω τα ονόματα που ακούγονται δεν τα λέμε....Κάνουν ...τζίζ σήμερα! :Surprised: ops :Smile: 

Στα δικά μας, τώρα: στο βιντεάκι με Μιαούλη και Φοίβο, η μουσική επένδυση είναι έξοχη και επιβλητική. Η επιλογή της μουσικής έχει αναμφίβολα να κάνει με το δέος που έπρεπε να συνοδεύει ειδήσεις που σχετίζονταν με την Μεγαλόχαρη. Ας με συγχωρήσουν, όμως, 
οι πιστοί του forum και οι κάτοικοι της Τήνου (δύο - τρεις μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό): 
Για μένα, το δέος της μουσικής συνοδεύει τέλεια την άφιξη του Μιαούλη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου… Δεν γίνεται, άλλωστε, να μην επισημάνουμε ότι είναι το πρώτο βιντεάκι όπου βλέπουμε τον Μιαούλη εν κινήσει….Βλέπουμε «ζωντανά» ένα πλοίο από το παρελθόν που έχει πλέον χαθεί για πάντα…. Εκεί είναι όλο το δέος που αποτυπώνεται έξοχα με την μουσική…….

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .......
> η απαραίτητη έμφαση στην ιδιότητα των υψηλών προσκεκλημένων (_"Την δοξολογία παρηκολούθησε ο Αντιπρόεδρος της Ελληνικής Κυβερνήσεως....-_χμμμ- υποθέτω τα ονόματα που ακούγονται δεν τα λέμε....Κάνουν ...τζίζ σήμερα!ops


*Δυστυχως*, για να δουμε τα ωραιοτατα αυτα βιντεο πρεπει να ακουμε και την αναλογη προπαγανδα της περιοδου 1967−74




> Για μένα, το δέος της μουσικής συνοδεύει τέλεια την άφιξη του Μιαούλη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου… Δεν γίνεται, άλλωστε, να μην επισημάνουμε ότι είναι το πρώτο βιντεάκι όπου βλέπουμε τον Μιαούλη εν κινήσει….Βλέπουμε «ζωντανά» ένα πλοίο από το παρελθόν που έχει πλέον χαθεί για πάντα…. Εκεί είναι όλο το δέος που αποτυπώνεται έξοχα με την μουσική…….


Πραγματι, δεν εχω δει αλλο βιντεο με τον *Μιαουλη* να κινειται!

----------


## Haddock

> Δεν γίνεται, άλλωστε, να μην επισημάνουμε ότι είναι το πρώτο βιντεάκι όπου βλέπουμε τον Μιαούλη εν κινήσει….Βλέπουμε «ζωντανά» ένα πλοίο από το παρελθόν που έχει πλέον χαθεί για πάντα….


Καπετάν αντρέα, υποθέτω ότι σου έχει ξεφύγει το έξοχο φιλμ του Ευάγγελου Πανταζόγλου που είχε δημοσιευθεί στο θέμα για τα ποστάλια της Σίφνου. Η δημοσίευση, προς τέρψιν και βρώσιν του φιλοθεάμονος κοινού, έγινε εν μέσω καλοκαιρινής ραστώνης και προσωπικά μου είχε διαφύγει αυτό το διαμάντι μικρού μήκους. Θα χορτάσεις το Ιταλιάνικο σκαρί σε λήψεις που θα φέρουν θύμισες από την παλιά Αμοργό. Ο προτζέκτορας φωτίζει τα καλοκαίρια των ονείρων στις Κυκλάδες μιας άλλης εποχής. Για όσους δεν έχουν απολαύσει τη δουλειά του Σίφνιου καλλιτέχνη, αξίζει να την τιμήσουν για τις αριστουργηματικές εικόνες του.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Καπετάν αντρέα, υποθέτω ότι σου έχει ξεφύγει το έξοχο φιλμ του Ευάγγελου Παπάζογλου που είχε δημοσιευθεί στο θέμα για τα ποστάλια της Σίφνου. Η δημοσίευση, προς τέρψιν και βρώσιν του φιλοθεάμονος κοινού, έγινε εν μέσω καλοκαιρινής ραστώνης και προσωπικά μου είχε διαφύγει αυτό το διαμάντι μικρού μήκους. Θα χορτάσεις το Ιταλιάνικο σκαρί σε λήψεις που θα φέρουν θύμισες από την παλιά Αμοργό. Ο προτζέκτορας φωτίζει τα καλοκαίρια των ονείρων στις Κυκλάδες μιας άλλης εποχής. Για όσους δεν έχουν απολαύσει τη δουλειά του Σίφνιου καλλιτέχνη, αξίζει να την τιμήσουν για τις αριστουργηματικές εικόνες του.


Μεγάλε Νίκο, τι άλλο έμεινε να πω; Ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ. Φυσικά και μου είχε διαφύγει το βίντεο από το thread της Σίφνου, όπως, υποθέτω, και από πολλούς άλλους. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι έπρεπε να μπει και στο παρόν νήμα. Και έπρεπε να είχε μπει νωρίτερα...
Όσο για τον συγχωρεμένο, τι να πει κανείς: Πολύ μεγάλο ταλέντο. Πετυχημένη επιλογή των θεμάτων, έξοχο μοντάζ, εμπνευσμένη η επιλογή της μουσικής.... Ζωηρότατα τα χρώματα για κινηματογραφική ταινία του '70.
Επί της ουσίας: η ταινία είναι ένα διαμάντι, ίσως ότι καλύτερο έχει ανέβει έως τώρα στο forum. 
Τα έχει όλα: Θυμάρι, γαϊδουροκαβαλαρία, τα στάχυα, η βάρκα που μας πάει στις παραλίες για το μπάνιο μας, το τσεμπέρι και η ανεμελιά, η παιδική αθωότητα, ο διαχρονικός γυναικείος πόθος (do you like Fraulein the Greece? !-δεν περνά απαρατήρητος στο φιλμ), ξασπρισμένη εκκλησία, ψαλμοί και κατάνυξη, καλντερίμι, συγγενολόι και κοντοχωριανοί, τα λουλούδια (στα οποία ο σκηνοθέτης δίνει ιδιαίτερη έμφαση) και, φυσικά, το απέραντο γαλάζιο!! Όλα μαζί, όνειρα και αναμνήσεις λαξευμένες στον βράχο υπό το αιγαιοπελαγίτικο φως κάποιων μακρινών παιδικών χρόνων...
Όσο για τα βαπόρια, "Μιαούλης" και "Κάλυμνος", μια αντάμωση, και το απαραίτητο σφύριγμα για να μην ξεχάσει κανείς ότι σήμερα είναι της "παπόρας".
Το αξέχαστο βίντσι που ανεβάζει το fiat on board miaoulis, αλλά και ένα κρις κραφτ. Πλεύση προς τα πίσω, αποχαιρετισμοί, σφύριγμα, συγκίνηση και ...τέλος...χάνεται στο δειλινό.....
Δέκα με τόνο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Μιαουλης* και σκηνες απο το λιμανι του Πυθαγορειου.
Απο μια ταινια επικαιρων του Αυγουστου 1971

Απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...358&thid=10977

S1.jpgS2.jpgS3.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Kαπεταν Αντρεα
> 
> Αντευχομαι και εγω...
> 
> Αφου κοιμηθηκατε χθες το βραδυ ανεβασα 40 ιστοσελιδες απο την Ελληνικη σειρα επικαιρων του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου, ετσι για να τα βρειτε Χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα το πρωι... Αναμεσα τους, το πλανα του *Καραισκακη* με εκαναν να δακρυσω και να θυμηθω παλιες καλες μερες στην Ελλαδα του 1950 και του 1960... Πραγματικα ωριαοτατα πλανα... Μου λειπει η Ελλαδα της νιοτης μου. 
> 
> Αλλου εγραψες για την υπερκαθαρευουσα και τον πομπωδη τροπο της ομιλιας αυτων των Επικαιρων ... Λοιπον, για την γεννια σας, αυτη η γλωσσα θεωρειται αρχαια. Αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι οι αλλαγες της _γλωσσης_ (!!!) εγιναν το 1978 (επισημα), δηλαδη μολις προ 30 ετων και οτι το γραψιμο στα σχολεια και Πανεπιστημια στην περιοδο 1950−1974 ηταν οπως το ακους σ' αυτα τα βιντεο.... Ωντας στην Αμερικη 38 χρονια και εχοντας λιγο χρονο για διακοπες στην Ελλαδα, εχω μεινει και εγω _με αυτη την γλωσσα_. Θα παρατηρησεις οτι για μενα υπαρχουν ακομη τριτοκλητες λεξεις οπως κυβερνησις και οχι κυβερνηση, κλπ, κλπ Οσο για το πομπωδες του παρουσιαστου, παρουσιαστες σαν το Αναστοπουλο, τον Γιωργο Καρτερ, την Αφροδιτη Λαουταρη, την Καιτη Ασπρεα, δεν μιλουσαν με στομφο αλλα με καλη προφορα... Με πιανει τρελλα οταν ερχομαι στην Ελλαδα και βλεπω αμαθητους τηλεπαρουσιαστες να προφερουν την γλωσσα μας κακιστα... Αλλα, τι να πω, μπορει να ειναι και οι αποψεις ενος αρτηριοσκληρωτικου εξηνταρη που ζει στο δικο του _Ελληνικο κουκουλι_... Οτι και ναναι, καλα Χριστουγεννα! Χαιρομαι που βρηκα την nautilia.gr


Καταλαβαίνω τον Νικόλα πολύ καλά. Η φωνή του αφηγητή είναι κλασσική της δεκαετίας 60. Όσοι βλέπαμε τα επίκαιρα στο Cineac της οδού Πανεπιστημίου την εποχή εκείνη δεν μπορεί να μην θυμόμαστε την φωνή αυτή με την χαρακτηριστική καθαρεύουσα.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Το πλοιο *Μιαουλης* και σκηνες απο το λιμανι του Πυθαγορειου.





> Απο μια ταινια επικαιρων του Αυγουστου 1971


 
Φυσικά, έξοχο. Το καράβι ενδέχεται να είναι ο "Κανάρης", αφού συνήθως αυτό έκανε τη γραμμή της Σάμου. Όσο για το λιμάνι που φαίνεται, πρέπει είναι το Βαθύ, και όχι το Πυθαγόρειο.
Στη αρχή της συγκεκριμένης ταινίας των επικαίρων, έχει πάλι στιγμιότυπα από Τήνο. Διακρίνω ένα πλοίο Φιλίππος, αλλά φαίνονται και άλλα σκαριά.  :Confused:  Για δείτε το οι έμπειροι..... :Cool: 
Ιδού:
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digitalview.jsp?get_ac_id=3358&thid=10977

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φυσικά, έξοχο. Το καράβι ενδέχεται να είναι ο "Κανάρης", αφού συνήθως αυτό έκανε τη γραμμή της Σάμου. Όσο για το λιμάνι που φαίνεται, πρέπει είναι το Βαθύ, και όχι το Πυθαγόρειο.
> Στη αρχή της συγκεκριμένης ταινίας των επικαίρων, έχει πάλι στιγμιότυπα από Τήνο. Διακρίνω ένα πλοίο Φιλίππος, αλλά φαίνονται και άλλα σκαριά.  Για δείτε το οι έμπειροι.....
> Ιδού:
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digitalview.jsp?get_ac_id=3358&thid=10977



Εχεις δικο, μπορει να ειναι και ο _Καναρης_.

Απο τις τρεις φωτογραφιες που ανεβασα, η πρωτη ειναι απο το Βαθυ. Νομιζω οτι οι αλλες δυο ειναι απο το Πυθαγορειο

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αφιερωμένο στον Νικόλα από την ταινία "Γαμήλιες περιπέτειες" ο Καραϊσκάκης στα τέλη δεκαετίας 50.

http://vidds.net/v/el/mv-karaiskakis...434K3O4E3.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αφιερωμένο στον Νικόλα από την ταινία "Γαμήλιες περιπέτειες" ο Καραϊσκάκης στα τέλη δεκαετίας 50.
> 
> http://vidds.net/v/el/mv-karaiskakis...434K3O4E3.html



Ευχαριστω πολυ.  Ωραιοταταες σκηνες, πολυαγαπημενο πλοιο!

----------


## gtogias

Διαφήμιση στο Βήμα της 14ης Αυγούστου 1952 για την έναρξη δρομολογίων του Γεώργιου Π. Ποταμιάνου. Για τον φίλο T.S.S. Apollon:

1952 08 14 Το Βήμα σελ 3 Δρομολόγια.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ενδιαφέρουσα καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση! Θέλει να δοκιμάσει κανείς να βρεί το "μοντελάκι" που πρόβαρε για το σκίτσο;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εμένα με το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη μου μοιάζει, τουλάχιστον στην πλώρη.

----------


## Ellinis

Εμένα λοιπόν μου μοιάζει με το ιταλικό PACE πρώην CUBA του 1921. Ήταν ένα συνομίληκο της Φρειδερίκης και επίσης αμερικάνικης ναυπήγησης.

PACE.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δεν υπάρχει καμμία αμφιβολία ¶ρη ότι ο καλλιτέχνης εμπνεύστηκε από την carte postale που ανέβασες. Είναι το ίδιο πλοίο με άλλα σινιάλα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εμένα λοιπόν μου μοιάζει με το ιταλικό _PACE_ πρώην CUBA του 1921. Ήταν ένα συνομίληκο της Φρειδερίκης και επίσης αμερικάνικης ναυπήγησης.PACE.jpg


Το οποιον _PACE_ φαινεται οτι περασε και απο τις Ελληνικες θαλασσες...

Εδω μια καταχωρηση απο τις 16 Ιουλιου 1954

19540716 Pace.jpg




> Ο Κανάρης στον Πειραιά τη δεκαετία του 60 σε μια φωτογραφία του Peter Stafford. Για τον καλό φίλο T.S.S. Apollon:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72588


Λοιπον, οι φωτογραφιες αυτες ειναι τοσο ζωντανες που φερνουν τα αγαπημενα πλοια μας πισω.... Ειναι σαν να ειμαστε στο 1960 ξανα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το νεο σκαφος της ακτοπλοιας μας, *Μιαουλης*, φθανει στον Πειραια. Εφημεριδα της 3ης Ιουλιου 1952.

19520703 Miaoulis1.jpg
19520703 Miaoulis2.jpg

Και μια ωραια αγγελια του Νομικου απο τις 20 Ιουλου 1952

19520720 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Το νεο σκαφος της ακτοπλοιας μας, *Μιαουλης*, φθανει στον Πειραια. Εφημεριδα της 3ης Ιουλιου 1952.
> 
> 19520703 Miaoulis1.jpg
> 19520703 Miaoulis2.jpg


 
Χμμμ....Πάλι για ατμόπλοιο γίνεται λόγος στο άρθρο για τον "Μιαούλη".  Μα τόσο δύσκολο του ήταν να τα ξεχωρίσουν; Ή, πιθανότατα, δεν γνώριζαν για ντηζελόπλοια...    :Confused:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Χμμμ....Πάλι για ατμόπλοιο γίνεται λόγος στο άρθρο για τον "Μιαούλη".  Μα τόσο δύσκολο του ήταν να τα ξεχωρίσουν; Ή, πιθανότατα, δεν γνώριζαν για ντηζελόπλοια...


Υποθετω οτι το 1950 οι ανθρωποι που γραφαν αυτα τα αρθρα ηταν συνηθισμενοι σε αλλου ιδους πλοια (ατμοπλοια) ... Επισης νομιζω οτι μεχρι το 1970 ολοι μας ονομαζαμε τα επιβατηγα ατμοπλοια!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

E/Γ* Μιαουλης*..._σε παλαια διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Nomikos Lines_ 

miaoulis karta.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Η κανονική (υπηρεσιακή) ταχύτητα του πλοίου πρέπει να ήταν 14 κόμβοι. Έτσι, τουλάχιστον, έλεγε ο συγχωρεμένος ο παππούς μου (ήταν καπετάνιος). Για 18 το θεωρώ αδύνατον, τουλάχιστον τα χρόνια που το πρόλαβα έγω δηλ. μερικά χρόνια πριν το 1986 που αποσύρθηκε. Αν έπιανε τόσα τη δεκαετία του '50 που ήταν φρέσκο, δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν το νομίζω.
> Τώρά, επειδή το 1980 το πλοίο αντιμετώπισε σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τις μηχανές του, μπορεί αυτό να είχε συνέπεια να έπεσε η ταχύτητα, εαν όχι στους 10 κόμβους, γύρω στους 11 - 12, ίσως. Τον Αύγουστο του 1982, πάντως, έκανε Πειραιά - Κατάπολα (απευθείας πλεύση) σε 12 ώρες. Εαν διαιρέσουμε την απόσταση (136 ν.μ.) με τον πιο πάνω χρόνο, μας βγάζει γύρω στα 11. 3 ν.μ. την ώρα... :-?



Ο πατερας μου που ταξιδευε με τον Κολοκοτρωνη απο Πειραια για Σαμη (Κεφαλλονιας) μεχρι και τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 60' μου βεβαιωνει οτι ταξιδευε με 14 κομβους τοτε. Πραγματικα τι υπεροχο ηταν να ταξιδευεις με αυτο το βαπορι απο Πειραια για Κεφαλλονια μεσω Ισθμου. Ο πατερας μου ειναι ερωτευμενος με αυτα τα βαπορια και μου εχει πει να σας ευχαριστησω για τις πραγματικα υπεροχες φωτογραφιες που εχετε ανεβασει!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> E/Γ* Μιαουλης*..._σε παλαια διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Nomikos Lines_ miaoulis karta.jpg


Φιλε _T.S.S. APOLLON_

Απο την ιδια σειρα διαφημιστικων καρτποσταλ ο *Καραισκακης

*Karaiskakis .jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο πατερας μου που ταξιδευε με τον Κολοκοτρωνη απο Πειραια για Σαμη (Κεφαλλονιας) μεχρι και τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 60' μου βεβαιωνει οτι ταξιδευε με 14 κομβους τοτε. Πραγματικα τι υπεροχο ηταν να ταξιδευεις με αυτο το βαπορι απο Πειραια για Κεφαλλονια μεσω Ισθμου. Ο πατερας μου ειναι ερωτευμενος με αυτα τα βαπορια και μου εχει πει να σας ευχαριστησω για τις πραγματικα υπεροχες φωτογραφιες που εχετε ανεβασει!!!


Τα τεσσερα πλοια βγηκαν απο το _Ansaldo_ με υπηρεσιακη ταχυτητα 14 κομβων. Αλλα εγω θυμαμαι πολλα αρθρα της εποχης εκεινης που εβαζαν την ταχυτητα τους στους 15 η 15,5 και παρα πανω κομβους! 

Η ιστοσελιδα  http://www.archeologiaindustriale.it...e&goto_id=1758 αναφερει ταχυτητα 15 κομβων για τον *Μιαουλη* (δες παρα κατω)

Για τον *Καναρη*, το ιδιο  http://www.archeologiaindustriale.it...e&goto_id=1756 (δες παρα κατω)

Εδω η ιστοσελιδα www.naviearmatori.net (που ειναι πολυ προσεκτικη σ αυτα τα πραγματα) γραφει ταχυτητα 15,5 κομβων για τον *Καραισκακη*   (δες παρα κατω)  http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery...e.php?id=63662, 




> Costruzione n° 1768 – *MIAOULIS*
> 
> Motonave mista costruita nel 1952 (Impostazione 18. 09. 1950, varo 14. 07. 1951, consegna 26. 04. 1952)
> 1714 tsl - 1282 tsn – 874 tpl – 70,00 x 12,20 x 4,60 m – 2 diesel – 2100 CA – 2 eliche – 15 nodi - Pass.: 82 prima, 86 seconda, 56 terza, 100 salone
> 
> 26. 04. 1952 MIAOULIS: Ministero della Marina Mercantile Ellenica – Atene (conto riparazioni di guerra)
> 04. 1952: assegnata alla Nomikos Line e impiegata in linea Ancona, Brindisi, Corf&#249;, Patrasso, Pireo, Cos e Rodi
> 1973: Athenian Cruises S. A. – Piraeus (1709 tsl, 796 tsn, 285 tpl)
> 1978: Agapitos Brothers - Piraeus
> ...





> Costruzione n° 1767 – KANARIS
> 
> Motonave mista costruita nel 1952 (Impostazione 18. 09. 1950, varo 14. 06. 1951, consegna 17. 04. 1952)
> 1715 tsl - 1282 tsn – 875 tpl – 70,00 x 12,20 x 4,60 m – 2 diesel – 2100 CA – 2 eliche – 15 nodi – Pass.: 82 prima, 86 seconda, 56 terza, 100 salone
> 
> 17. 04. 1952 KANARIS: Ministero della Marina Mercantile Ellenica – Atene (conto riparazioni di guerra)
> 04. 1952: assegnata alla Nomikos Line e impiegata sulle linee Pireo – Syros – Paros – Ios – Ia – Santorino, Pireo – Patmos – Leros – Kalimnos – Cos – Rodi e Pireo – Chios – Mitilene - Limnos
> 1973: Maleas Shipping Co. Ltd. – Piraeus
> 1981 TRAFALGAR: Maleas Shipping Co. Ltd. – Piraeus
> 1988: demolita in Pakistan.





> M/N KARAISKAKIS
> Cantiere Ansaldo Livorno in riparazione danni di guerra alla Grecia
> Impostazione:15/02/1951
> Varo:02/12/1951
> Consegna:11/06/1952
> n°di costruzione 261:
> Stazza lorda:1714Ton
> Portata lorda:700Ton
> Lunghezza f.t.:81,44mt
> ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φιλε _T.S.S. APOLLON_
> 
> Απο την ιδια σειρα διαφημιστικων καρτποσταλ ο *Καραισκακης*
> 
> Karaiskakis .jpg


Πολυ ομορφες καρτποσταλ φιλε Nicholas.

----------


## Haddock

Υπάρχει λιμάνι που να μην έχουν τιμήσει με την παρουσία τους τούτα τα σκαριά;; Μέχρι και το Λουτράκι έχει φτάσει η χάρη των Ιταλιάνικων. Κάποιο από την τετράδα έχει πρυμνοδετήσει. Τι δουλειά είχε εκεί άραγε;;  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Λογικά πρέπει να ήταν σε κάποιο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά προς τα νησιά του Ιονίου και ίσως ως το Πρίντεζι. Ακόμη και τη δεκαετία του 60 το Λουτράκι λειτουργούσε σαν ενδιάμεσος σταθμός για όσους δεν ήθελαν να συνεχίσουν το ταξίδι από τον Ισθμό ως τον Πειραιά. Ίσως να λειτουργούσε κάποια ανταπόκριση του Κτελ που θα τους έφερνε στην Αθήνα πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπάρχει λιμάνι που να μην έχουν τιμήσει με την παρουσία τους τούτα τα σκαριά;; Μέχρι και το Λουτράκι έχει φτάσει η χάρη των Ιταλιάνικων. Κάποιο από την τετράδα έχει πρυμνοδετήσει. Τι δουλειά είχε εκεί άραγε;;


 
_ΛΟΥΤΡΑΚΙ και ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ !!!_

Μπορει να ειναι το *Μιαουλης*... Ιδου μια ανακοινωση στις *28 Ιουνιου 1953!*

19530628 Miaoulis.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> _ΛΟΥΤΡΑΚΙ και ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ !!!_
> 
> Μπορει να ειναι το *Μιαουλης*... Ιδου μια ανακοινωση στις *28 Ιουνιου 1953!*


Η δημοσίευση του Nicholas μάλλον επιβεβαιώνει ότι πρόκειται για το Miaoulis. Πράγματι, το Λουτράκι που απεικονίζεται στην εξαιρετική κάρτα του Haddock φαίνεται να είναι πολύ πριν το 1960. Και νομίζω ότι ήδη τη δεκαετία του '60 οι πολυκατοικίες ήταν πολύ περισσότερες από αυτές που εικονίζονται στη φωτο....

H ανακάλυψη των Haddock και Nicholas, όμως, *είναι πολύ σημαντική και από ιστορικής πλευράς*. Φαίνεται ότι για κάποιο (μικρό, υποθέτω) χρονικό διάστημα το Λουτράκι ουσιαστικά υποκαθιστούσε τον Πειραιά για τους επιβάτες από και προς Επτάνησα και Ιταλία. Φανταστείτε τι σήμαινε για τους κατοίκους της μικρής λουτρόπολης του 1953 η ξαφνική χρήση της ως ... λιμανιού. Φανταστείτε τα στρογγυλεμένα λεωφορεία (SETRA και MERCEDES υποθέτω, με τις πίσω εξωτερικές σκάλες και τις τεράστιες σχάρες πάνω) που θα άρχισαν να καταφθάνουν σωρηδόν μεταφέροντας τους ταξιδιώτες από και προς Αθήνα!
Και ναι μεν το Λουτράκι είχε και τότε τουρισμό...
Όμως οι τουρίστες που είχαν συνηθίσει οι "λουτρακιώτες" ήταν ως επί το πλείστον άτομα κάποιας ηλικίας που είχαν προορισμό τα ιαματικά λουτρά...
Αυτή η ξαφνική επίσκεψη του Μιαούλη και η άφιξη τουριστών άλλου είδους μάλλον θα τάραξε τα νερά πολλών...
Φυσικά, οι έμποροι δεν θα αντιμετώπισαν ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα!
Υπάρχουν, βέβαια, και κάποιες απορίες: 
*Για ποιό λόγο, π.χ., είχε απαγορευθεί η διέλευση της διώρυγας, και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα;* Τακτικός καθαρισμός από αυτόν τον αξέχαστο γερανό σε σχήμα συνδετήρα δεν μπορεί να ήταν, γιατί αυτός ο καθαρισμός διαρκούσε λίγο, και γινόταν πάντα σε προγραμματισμένα χρονικά διαστήματα...
Ίσως έγινε κάποιο ατύχημα στο κανάλι με πλοίο, και κρίθηκε σκόπιμο το κλείσιμο της διώρυγας μέχρις ότου γίνει πλήρης αποκατάσταση του χώρου...( :Wink:   :Confused: .
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω κάτι... Όσο για αυτόν που είχε την υπέροχη έμπνευση να τραβήξει αυτή τη φωτο από το ύψωμα των Γερανίων, του αξίζει, τουλάχιστον, μπράβο...Πέτυχε διάνα ως προς το ...timing! Που να το φανταζόταν....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ισως πεφτω εκτος θεματος, αλλα _το λιμανι του Λουτρακιου_ ηταν η αρχη ταξιδιων για τα Ιονια νησια οταν ο Ισθμος ηταν κλειστος η σε αθλια κατασταση.... Εδω βλεπουμε μια πολυ σπανια ανακοινωση για ταξιδι του ιστορικου _ΠΙΝΔΟΣ_ στις 7 Ιουνιου 1946 (μονον προ 64 ετων!) απο το Λουτρακι για Πατρα, Λευκαδα και Κερκυρα!!!!

19460607 Pindos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Κολοκοτρωνης στο Λουτρακι σε μια ομορφη επιχρωματισμενη καρτποσταλ._

loutraki02.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

A truly beautiful postcard, thank you!

Henry.

----------


## Haddock

> Φανταστείτε τα στρογγυλεμένα λεωφορεία (SETRA και MERCEDES υποθέτω, με τις πίσω εξωτερικές σκάλες και τις τεράστιες σχάρες πάνω) που θα άρχισαν να καταφθάνουν σωρηδόν μεταφέροντας τους ταξιδιώτες από και προς Αθήνα! Και ναι μεν το Λουτράκι είχε και τότε τουρισμό...Όμως οι τουρίστες που είχαν συνηθίσει οι "λουτρακιώτες" ήταν ως επί το πλείστον άτομα κάποιας ηλικίας που είχαν προορισμό τα ιαματικά λουτρά...Αυτή η ξαφνική επίσκεψη του Μιαούλη και η άφιξη τουριστών άλλου είδους μάλλον θα τάραξε τα νερά πολλών...



Τελικά, πίσω από μια φωτογραφία μπορεί να κρύβεται μια ολόκληρη ιστορία. Όταν ανέβασα την καρτ ποστάλ με το Ιταλιάνικο δεν είχα φανταστεί ποτέ ότι το Λουτράκι λειτούργησε ως ακτοπλοϊκός κόμβος για τους ταξιδιώτες του Ιονίου και της Αδριατικής. Από τις δυο φωτογραφίες είναι πασιφανές ότι οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις στο Λουτράκι ήταν υψηλού επιπέδου. Πάλι καλά που είχαν και καμιά δέστρα δηλαδή...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Μου κάνει εντύπωση που τα πλοία είχαν πρυμνοδετήσει και δεν είχαν μείνει αρόδο.  :Confused: 

Αν το ταξίδι από Πειραιά προς Μπρίντεζι διαρκούσε τότε μία μέρα, φανταστείτε την παραπάνω περιπέτεια με τα λεωφορεία και τη μετεπιβίβαση στο Λουτράκι. Ταξίδια για πολύ ορεξάτους!! 

Καπετάν Αντρέα, μιας και αναφέρθηκες σε παλιά λεωφορεία, θυμήθηκα δυο μεζεδάκια από την πατρίδα σου της δεκαετίας του 1970. Αν και δεν έχω ζήσει ταξιδιωτικές συγκινήσεις στα 1960ς και στα 1970ς, δεν κρύβω ότι τρέφω μια ιδιαίτερη αγάπη για τα εφηβικά χρόνια των Κυκλάδων. Έτσι, θα φιλέψω σε όλους τους φίλους της Ιταλιάνικης τετράδας, ένα μικρό flashback στην Αμοργό του 1977. Αμοργιανό ξαραθύμιο της δεκαετίας του 1970. Σύμφωνα με τον φωτογράφο, ο φακός απαθανάτισε το μικρό του Κουσουνιάδη στα Κατάπολα, το καλοκαίρι του 1977. Ο τερατώδης γκάγκουες είναι έτοιμος για απο/επιβίβαση.

32736.l.jpg
© Photo by ossiundanne

Αφού αποβιβαστούμε στα Κατάπολα, ετοιμάζουμε τα μπαγκάζια μας γιατί το ταξίδι δεν τελειώνει τόσο εύκολα. Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας γράφει ότι είναι η Αμοργός αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.



© Photo από το γνωστό Ολλανδό μετρ utrechtwillem

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Έξοχη και η φωτο του TSS Apollon με τον Κολοκοτρώνη. 

Σε ότι αφορά στην αγγελία του 1946 που δημοσίευσε ο Nicholas με τα λεωφορεία, αυτή φαίνεται να συμπληρώνει την προηγούμενη αγγελία που δημοσίευσε, αυτή του 1953 με το Μιαούλη, κατά την ακόλουθη έννοια:
εκτός από την απορία που διατύπωσα πιο πάνω, για ποιους λόγους δηλ. μπορεί να είχε κλείσει, έστω και προσωρινά, η διώρυγα της Κορίνθου, μου ήρθε και μια άλλη, ακόμα πιο εύλογη, απορία: εντάξει, η διώρυγα ήταν προσωρινά αποκλεισμένη για τα πλοία. Υπάρχει, όμως, και το φλέγον ερώτημα, *γιατί άραγε προτιμήθηκε το Λουτράκι ως λιμάνι αποβίβασης και μετεπιβίβασης, και όχι το λιμάνι της Κορίνθου, που και πιο μεγάλη πόλη ήταν από τότε, αλλά και πολύ πιο πλήρες και οργανωμένο λιμάνι είχε*.  :Confused:   :Confused: 
Η εικαζόμενη απάντηση στο ερώτημα αυτό ίσως να απαντά και στην προηγούμενη ερώτηση. 
Ιστορικός δεν είμαι, ούτε βρήκα κάποια πηγή για τα πιο πάνω. 
Μπορώ, απλά, να εικάσω ότι το ευρισκόμενο στη Στερεά Ελλάδα Λουτράκι ήταν προτιμητεό της Κορίνθου (που βρίσκεται στην απέναντι πλευρά της Πελοποννήσου), επειδή για κάποιο λόγο η διώρυγα είχε κριθεί παροδικά απροσπέλαστη, *όχι μόνον για τα πλοία, αλλά και για τα άλλα συγκοινωνιακά μέσα, δηλ. τροχοφόρα και τραίνα*. :?
Αυτός ο λόγος μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τα γεγονότα της εκάστοτες εποχής. Σε ότι αφορά στο έτος 1946, υποπτέυομαι τον εμφύλιο πόλεμο που μόλις είχε ξεκινήσει, και το φόβο για εχθροπραξίες στη διώρυγα. 
Σε ότι αφορά στο έτος 1953, υποπτεύομαι προσωρινό κλείσιμο της διώρυγας λόγω διαπλάτυνσης/ βελτίωσης/ ενίσχυσης των γεφυρών για τα αυτοκίνητα και τα τραίνα....
Όσοι παλιοί του naftilia, βοηθήστε..... :?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εχω αρχισει και προσθετω ωρισμενες απαντησεις για το θεμα στα αρθρα για το *Λουτρακι* εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58535
Κοιταξε ιδιατερα την φωτογραφια απο το 1926 (υπ αριθμον 9) και το δρομολογιο του *Γλαρου* απο το 1959 (υπ αριθμον 10)

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Καπετάν Αντρέα, μιας και αναφέρθηκες σε παλιά λεωφορεία, θυμήθηκα δυο μεζεδάκια από την πατρίδα σου της δεκαετίας του 1970. Αν και δεν έχω ζήσει ταξιδιωτικές συγκινήσεις στα 1960ς και στα 1970ς, δεν κρύβω ότι τρέφω μια ιδιαίτερη αγάπη για τα εφηβικά χρόνια των Κυκλάδων. Έτσι, θα φιλέψω σε όλους τους φίλους της Ιταλιάνικης τετράδας, ένα μικρό flashback στην Αμοργό του 1977. Αμοργιανό ξαραθύμιο της δεκαετίας του 1970. Σύμφωνα με τον φωτογράφο, ο φακός απαθανάτισε το μικρό του Κουσουνιάδη στα Κατάπολα, το καλοκαίρι του 1977. Ο τερατώδης γκάγκουες είναι έτοιμος για απο/επιβίβαση.
> 
> Αφού αποβιβαστούμε στα Κατάπολα, ετοιμάζουμε τα μπαγκάζια μας γιατί το ταξίδι δεν τελειώνει τόσο εύκολα. Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας γράφει ότι είναι η Αμοργός αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.


 

Είναι, πράγματι, απίστευτο! Πριν καλά καλά συνέλθω από το σοκ του Μιαούλη στο Λουτράκι, και γράφοντας το αμέσως προηγούμενο μήνυμα για τη διώρυγα κλπ, διαπιστώνω ότι ο Haddock με ...αποτελειώνει με δύο φωτο από την πατρίδα Αμοργό, δίνοντάς μου άλλη μιά ...συγκοπή! Στην πρώτη, ο Αχιλλέας (του οποίου είναι και η πρώτη φωτο στην Αμοργό που ανεβαίνει στο forum), και στη δεύτερη, το θρυλικό λεωφορείο Dodge του Βαγγέλη Θεολογίτη, που επί δυόμιση δεκαετίες υπηρέτησε σαν το σκύλο τη γραμμή Κατάπολα - Χώρα- Μοναστήρι - Αγία ¶ννα!!
Αγαπητέ Νίκο! Το λεωφορείο αυτό είναι σήμα κατατεθέν της Αμοργού καταρχήν της δεκαετίας του 1970, αλλά και εν μέρει της δεκαετίας του 1980, και, συγκεκριμένα, έως το 1986, όταν το Dodge αντικαταστάθηκε από πιο σύγχρονο λεωφορείο, γιατί έτσι το ανάγκασε ο ανταγωνισμός! Και να διευκρινίσουμε, ότι όταν μιλώ για Αμοργό, μιλώ για το κάτω, νοτιοδυτικό μέρος της, γιατί το πάνω, της Αιγιάλης, ήταν αποκομμένο, αφού δεν υπήρχε αμαξιτός δρόμος.....
Και πόσος κόσμος δεν έχει στοιβαχθεί σε αυτό το λεωφορείο για να ανέβει στη Χώρα ή για να πάει για μπάνιο στην Αγία ¶ννα..... Και πόσοι δεν θυμούνται τον οδηγό Βαγγέλη να λέει στον κόσμο: _"Παρακαλώ να γίνετε ολίγον ...σαλάτα, ώστε να χωρέσουμε όλοι"_!!! Και πόσοι δεν θυμούνται τα αγκομαχητά της μηχανής στις χωμάτινες (έως και το 1983) ανηφόρες.....
Στη φωτο, το λεωφορείο απέικονίζεται στο τέρμα της διαδρομής για Αγία ¶ννα, εκεί που αρχίζει ο κατήφορος για τις παραλίες. Ο κόσμος που έχει κάνει το μπάνιο του, περιμένει καρτερικά να ...σαλατοποιηθεί, για να επιστρέψει στη Χώρα και τα Κατάπολα! 
Και σταματώ εδώ, γιατί από τις πολλές αναμνήσεις θα πάθω delirium πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο!!
*Και οι δύο φώτο, είναι μοναδικά και δυσεύρετα ντοκουμέντα!!!*

Αχ, άτιμε! Τι μου έκανες πάλι βραδυάτικα!  :Mad:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το 1955 ενα λεωφορειο εκανε 1 ωρα και 10 λεπτα απο την πλατεια Κουμουνδουρου στην Ελευσινα (με καμμια δεκαρια στασεις)

Το 1955 ενα ιδιωτικο αυτοκινητο εκανε περιπου 2 1/2 ωρες απο Αθηνα για Λουτρακι. Δεν υπηρχε Εθνικη οδος οπως την ξερετε τωρα...

Ξεκινουσε κανεις απο το κεντρο και πηγαινε προς την Ιερα Οδο, περνουσε το Αιγαλεω και κατεβαινε στον Σκαραμαγκα (οπου υπηρχαν παντα μεγαλες λακουβες στον ασφαλτοστρωμενο δρομο). Μετα, Ασπροπυργο, Ελευσινα (μεσω του παλιου δρομου μπροστα απο το παλιο γηπεδο του Πανελευσινιακου), μετα Ελευσινια, Μακρυαμμο, Μεγαλο Πευκο, Λουτροπυργο και μετα Κινετα οπως δεν την εχετε γνωρισει εσεις. Και αν σου επεφτε κανενα αργο φορτηγο μπροστα σου εχανες τρια τεταρτα της ωρας εκει. Μετα Αγιοι Θεοδωροι και επι τελους Λουτρακι...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Merci, Nicholas. Προφανώς η παλαιά εθνική οδός ήταν αυτός ο μικρός φιδίσιος δρόμος που συνεχίζει από το κέντρο της Ελευσίνας και προχωρά προς Αγ. Θεοδώρους κόστα - κόστα. Που πρέπει να περάσεις όλες τις σιδηροδρομικές διαβάσεις, να περιμένεις τα τραίνα, και να κινείσαι σε μία λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση! Εκεί που περνάς την Κακιά Σκάλα, και σε πιάνει ίλιγγος από τις στροφές, αλλά κι' αν κοιτάξεις κάτω προς τη θάλασσα!
Δεν μου κάνει καμία εντύπωση που ήθελες δυόμισυ ώρες για το Λουτράκι από αυτόν το δρόμο!
Μήπως θυμάσαι κάτι για έργα ευρείας κλίμακας στις γέφυρες που περνούσαν τον ισθμό κατά τη δεκαετία του 1950; Ξέρω ότι το 1953 ήταν Υπουργός Δημοσίων Έργων της κυβέρνησης Παπάγου ο γερο Καραμανλής, που έχει αφήσει όνομα για τα έργα που έκανε από αυτό το πόστο... (Για αυτά που έκανε στην Αθήνα, λίγο πιο μετά, σαν πρωθυπουργός, ας μη μιλήσουμε καλύτερα... :-x )

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ναι, αυτος ειναι ο δρομος. Και φυσικα οταν ειπα Κινεττα εννουσα Κακια Σκαλα...

Τωρα για τα εργα, ειναι πιθανον να γινοντουσαν εργα στον Ισθμο κατα την πειοδο που ο Κ. Καραμανλης ηταν Υπουργος Δημοσιων Εργων στην κυβερηση Παπαγου αλλα ισως και μετα το 1955. Θα ψαξω να βρω κατι

Ν

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Ναι. Αμέσως μετά τη στριφνή Κακιά Σκάλα, ο δρόμος στρώνει, γίνεται σχεδόν ευθύς, και φθάνεις Κινέττα. Μετά, "πιάνεις" Αγ. Θεοδώρους, Σουσάκι, Καλαμάκι, Ίσθμια και Λουτράκι....  :Cool:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προσαραξη το *Καραισκακη*  στις 8 Μαιου 1955. Οπως θα ελεγε και ο _Ellinis_, μια απο τις πολλες της εποχης εκεινης

19550508 Karaiskakis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτοi οi ωραιοτατοι πινακες ειναι φταιγμενοι απο ενα ζωγραφο που υπογραφει ως Κωνσταντινος 2002. 

Φυσικα το *Μιαουλης* οταν ηταν κουκλι

Miaoulis.jpg

Εδω το *Κολοκοτρωνης*

Kolokotronis.jpg

To αγαπημενο μου πλοιο και avatar μου, ο *Καραισκακης*

Karaiskakis.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Ένα από τα τρία Ιταλιάνικα του Νομικού (με πιθανότερο τον Μιαούλη) στην Ancona, από καρτ ποστάλ:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83005

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχη η καρτ ποστάλ. Και από την άλλη μεριά του ντόκου το φορτηγοποστάλι VALFIORITA της Ιταλικής Lloyd Mediterraneo.
Απέναντι από το Κολοκοτρώνης, ένα ιταλικό πολεμικό, νομίζω παρόμοιο με το "Πλωτάρχης Βλάχαβας" που είχε κάποτε το Π.Ν.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχει ακούσει κάποιος αν κάποια εποχή πέρναγε ένα από τα τέσσερα αδελφά και από το λιμάνι της Χώρας στην ¶νδρο;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχει ακούσει κάποιος αν κάποια εποχή πέρναγε ένα από τα τέσσερα αδελφά και από το λιμάνι της Χώρας στην ¶νδρο;


Εχω καμμια 200αρια αποκομματα δρομολογιων. Κανενα απο τα τεσσερα πλοια δεν φαινεται να σταματουσε την Ανδρο.

----------


## Ellinis

Tελικά οι μαρτυρίες οτι κάποια από τα τέσσερα αδελφά πιάνανε και στην Ανδρο, αποδεικνύονται αληθινές.
Τα δρομολόγια της "Ναυτεμπορικής" του 1964, αναφέρουν το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και οι μαρτυρίες αναφέρουν οτι και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ έκανε το ίδιο δρομολόγιο.

Είναι η εποχή που η σύνδεση της ¶νδρου με τη Ραφήνα έχει πάρει "τα πάνω της" και τα πλοία που μέχρι τότε εξυπηρετούσαν τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-¶νδρος την εγκαταλείπουν. Αυτό το κενό αποπειράθηκε να καλύψει ο Νομικός. Η επιβατική κίνηση όμως έχει πάει στη Ραφήνα και σύντομα η γραμμή Πειραιάς-¶νδρος θα κλείσει ανεπιστρεπτί.

64.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tελικά οι μαρτυρίες οτι κάποια από τα τέσσερα αδελφά πιάνανε και στην Ανδρο, αποδεικνύονται αληθινές.
> Τα δρομολόγια της "Ναυτεμπορικής" του 1964, αναφέρουν το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και οι μαρτυρίες αναφέρουν οτι και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ έκανε το ίδιο δρομολόγιο.
> 
> Είναι η εποχή που η σύνδεση της ¶νδρου με τη Ραφήνα έχει πάρει "τα πάνω της" και τα πλοία που μέχρι τότε εξυπηρετούσαν τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-¶νδρος την εγκαταλείπουν. Αυτό το κενό αποπειράθηκε να καλύψει ο Νομικός. Η επιβατική κίνηση όμως έχει πάει στη Ραφήνα και σύντομα η γραμμή Πειραιάς-¶νδρος θα κλείσει ανεπιστρεπτί.
> 
> 64.jpg



Σωστα!

*Καναρης   26/7/1964
*19640726 Kanaris.jpg

Και ακομη και ο *Καραισκακης 5/7/1964*
19640705.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Τα δρομολόγια της ¶νδρου ήταν πάντα Δευτέρα και σταματούν στα τέλη του 1964 μόλις έδεσε για την ετήσια του ο Καραϊσκάκης. Το 1965 το δρομολόγιο δεν υπάρχει πια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Μιαουλης*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1975 με τo σινιαλo της εταιρειας _Αθηναικαι Κρουαζιεραι,_ τον αγορασε απο την _Θηραικη Ατμοπλοια_ το 1973 και τον επωλησε τον Φεβρουαριο του 1976 στην εταιρεια _Στριντζη._ 

_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_ 
003.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας "Τα Νέα" το μακρυνό 1986 για την τύχη του Μιαούλη:

1986 04 24 Τα Νέα σελ 16.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

O Μιαουλης ηταν εκεινος που υπηρετησε πιστα την Ακτοπλοια μας περισσοτερα χρονια απο τα υπολοιπα αδελφια του, ηταν επισης το πρωτο απο τα τεσσερα που ηρθε στην πατριδα μας και εκανε τον πρωτο του καταπλου στο λιμανι του Πειραια στις 2 Ιουλιου του 1952, το πρωτο δρομολογιο του το πραγματοποιησε στις 8 Ιουλιου του ιδιου ετους, οταν αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι του Πειραια ωρα 18.00 για Χιο-Μυτιληνη. 
Αποσυρθηκε τον Δεκεμβριο του 1985, παραμενοντας   σε υπηρεσια 33,5 συναπτα ετη.

----------


## gtogias

Πράγματι έχει δίκιο ο φίλος T.S.S. APOLLON. Ο Μιαούλης ήταν αυτός με τη μακροβιότερη, από τα ιταλιάνικα, παρουσία στα ελληνικά νερά. Το μόνο που (τουλάχιστον εμένα) με χαλάει είναι η εικόνα του τα τελευταία χρόνια, σκέτη εγκατάλειψη.

Να θυμηθούμε και την άφιξη του από τον τύπο της εποχής:

1952 07 03 Το Βήμα σελ 3.jpg

1952 07 03 Ελευθερία σελ 5.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ σημαντικό ντοκουμέντο μιας και αποκαλύπτει οτι τα παραδοσιακά άλμπουρα που είχαμε δει στις φωτο των δοκιμαστικών, είχαν ήδη αντικασταθεί πριν έρθει το καράβι στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## avenger

> Ε/Γ *Μιαουλης*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1975 με τo σινιαλo της εταιρειας _Αθηναικαι Κρουαζιεραι,_ τον αγορασε απο την _Θηραικη Ατμοπλοια_ το 1973 και τον επωλησε τον Φεβρουαριο του 1976 στην εταιρεια _Στριντζη._ 
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_ 
> 003.jpg



Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία-σήμερα την είδα- και διακρίνω και τρία θρυλικά μοντέλα αυτοκινήτων εποχής!! Το σπάνιο ΝSU Ro80 (δεξιά) και αριστερά ένα Renault 4 και ένα Skoda.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διερωτωμαι αν αυτο το πλοιο που ειδα στο E-bay στις 8 Απριλιου (και δεν μπορεσα να το κερδισω) ειναι το *Μιαουλης


* Miaoulis.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, χωρίς βεβαίως να μπορώ να διαβάσω το όνομα του πλοίου βλέπω ότι το όνομα είναι μακρύτερο από Μιαούλης οπότε μαντεύω ότι είναι το Καραϊσκάκης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, χωρίς βεβαίως να μπορώ να διαβάσω το όνομα του πλοίου βλέπω ότι το όνομα είναι μακρύτερο από Μιαούλης οπότε μαντεύω ότι είναι το Καραϊσκάκης.



Hm....then mporw na anagnwrisw to Avatar mou!

----------


## Ellinis

Τα τέσσερα αδελφάκια είχανελάχιστα ατυχήματα κατά τα ακτοπλοϊκά τους χρόνια. Ένα από αυτά συνέβη την τελευταία μέρα του 1958 όταν το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ συγκρούστηκε με το φορτηγό ΙΩΝ, με αποτέλεσμα το τελευταίο να βυθιστεί. Ευτυχώς χωρίς απώλειες μιας και οι επιβαίνοντες στο φορτηγό σκαρφάλωσαν στην πλώρη του ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ χρησιμοποιώντας σαν σκάλα τελάρα με φρούτα που μετέφερε.

karaiskak.jpg

karaiskak2.jpg

karaiskak3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τα τέσσερα αδελφάκια είχανελάχιστα ατυχήματα κατά τα ακτοπλοϊκά τους χρόνια. Ένα από αυτά συνέβη την τελευταία μέρα του 1958 όταν το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ συγκρούστηκε με το φορτηγό ΙΩΝ, με αποτέλεσμα το τελευταίο να βυθιστεί. Ευτυχώς χωρίς απώλειες μιας και οι επιβαίνοντες στο φορτηγό σκαρφάλωσαν στην πλώρη του ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ χρησιμοποιώντας σαν σκάλα τελάρα με φρούτα που μετέφερε.
> 
> karaiskak.jpg
> 
> karaiskak2.jpg
> 
> karaiskak3.jpg


 
To thymamai kala auto to atyxhma. Eixe dhmiourghsei arketes suzhthseis sthn Athhna, idiws sthn Boulh

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια αγνωστη φωτογραφια ενος απο τα τρια του Νομικου  στο Βαθυ της Ιθακης απο το 1952!!!  Μαλλον το *Μιαουλης*...

Πηγη: Ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη ΕΛΙΑ


Ithaca 1952.JPG

6/8/1952

19520806 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΙ...
ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ 
ANCONA− ΡΟΔΟΣ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ*

Στις 30 Οκτωβριου 1960, η *Ατμοπλοια Νομικου* ανακοινωσε οτι απο τις 4 Μαιου 1961 το *Μιαουλης* θα αρχιζε να κανει δρομολογια απο την Ancona στην Ροδο. Φευγοντας απο την Ancona στις 12 το βραδυ του Σαββατου και εφθανε στην Ροδο την Τεταρτη το πρωι


19601030 Niaoulis.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> *ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΙ...*
> _ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ_ 
> _ANCONA− ΡΟΔΟΣ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ_
> 
> Στις 30 Οκτωβριου 1960, η *Ατμοπλοια Νομικου* ανακοινωσε οτι απο τις 4 Μαιου 1961 το *Μιαουλης* θα αρχιζε να κανει δρομολογια απο την Ancona στην Ροδο. Φευγοντας απο την Ancona στις 12 το βραδυ του Σαββατου και εφθανε στην Ροδο την Τεταρτη το πρωι


Τι να πει κανείς; Όποιος ξεκινούσε ταξίδι από Ανκόνα (δηλ. Βόρεια Ιταλία) για Ρόδο (δηλ. νοτιοανατολικό άκρο Αιγαίου) με το Μιαούλη, και περίμενε να φθάσει σε λιγότερο από τρεις ημέρες, ε, ας πρόσεχε!! :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο αυτο...




> ...Μού έχει μείνει ένα παλιό δρομολόγιο που έκανε, εκεί στις αρχές των 80ς !!! Απολαύστε το : Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Δονούσα - Κουφονήσι - Σχοινούσα - Ηρακλειά - Κατάπολα - Αιγιάλη - Αμοργό - Αστυπάλαια - Νίσυρο - Τήλο - Σύμη - Ρόδο - Καστελλόριζο...


...διαβαζω την επιθυμια του φιλου T.S.S. APOLLON την ωρα που βλεπω την υπεροχη φωτογραφια του κ. Κουρουπη... 




> _Ας δουμε και μια φωτογραφια του γερο_ - *Μιαουλη* _απο ψηλα, και ας_ _θαυμασουμε τις φινετσατες ναυπηγικες γραμμες του...και τι δεν θα εδινα_ _για ενα ταξιδι μαζι του σημερα εν ετει 2009 με ροτα την αγονη των κυκλαδων..._
> 
> ploio001.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Γ. Κουρουπης_
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους _Nicholas Peppas,Ellinis,Roi_ _Baudoin,gtogias,Karystos,Esperos,despo,καπεταν ανδρεας,rocinante,Ben Bruce,Κωστας Αγας,τοξοτης._


...Φιλε μου τι θα ελεγες για το παραπανω δρομολογιο, δεν εχει μονο Κυκλαδες αλλα οτι μπορει να κατεβασει ο νους σου με τελικο προορισμο το πανεμορφο Καστελλοριζο στο οποιο ειχα την τυχη να παω φετος. Αραγε εκεινη την εποχη με πεσμενη ταχυτητα ποσες ωρες να εκανε γι'αυτο το δρομολογιο; Ανετοτατα 40+ κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

O φιλος Captain Nionios ξυνει πληγες...ναι ειμαι μεσα και στο δρομολογιο μεχρι Καστελοριζο!!!!!!!!
miaoulis.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε T.S.S. APOLLON θελω να μου λυσεις μια απορια στο πρωτο link εχεις βαλει μια φωτογραφια του Αχιλλευς στη Θεσσαλονικη με ασπρο χρωμα. Στο δευτερο link ειναι ακριβως η ιδια φωτογραφια μονο που το βαπορι ειναι ασπρο-μπλε. Ποια ειναι η φωτογραφια που μας δειχνει το βαπορι στα σωστα του χρωματα; Αρχικα ηταν το μονο ασπρομαυρο αλλα μετα την αλλαγη εταιρειας και σινιαλων με τι χρωμα ταξιδευε;

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=126

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=271

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οταν πρωτοηρθε τον Αυγουστο του 1952 υπο την πλοιοκτησια του Π.Ποταμιανου το _Κολοκοτρωνης/Γ.Ποταμιανος_ ηταν λευκο, 
Card%20postal%20002.jpg

λιγο αργοτερα εγινε ασπρο-μαυρο
Kolokotronis2.jpg

Τον Ιουλιο του 1971 περασε στην πλοιοκτησια του Γ. Κουσουνιαδη ονομασθηκε *Αχιλλευς* και εγινε ασπρο-μπλε 
achilleus.jpg

Μερικα χρονια αργοτερα εγινε λευκο, χρωμα που κρατησε μεχρι το τελος της ζωης του.
achilles.jpg

ΥΓ _Η πρωτη φωτο ειναι απο ποστ του φιλου nikosnasia και η δευτερη απο ποστ του φιλου Appia 1978_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα, ευχαριστω πολυ για την χρωματικη αναδρομη. Δηλαδη στις παραπανω φωτογραφιες ποιο ειναι το κανονικο του χρωμα; Γιατι σιγουρα η μια απο τις δυο ειναι επεξεργασμενη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η Αυθεντικη φωτογραφια ειναι με την λευκη φορεσια

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ, κατατοπιστικοτατος. Οπως εχω γραψει και σε προηγουμενες σελιδες ο πατερας μου εχει τεραστια αδυναμια στον Κολοκοτρωνη μιας που πηγαινε με αυτον Πειραια-Σαμη (Κεφαλλονιας) μεχρι και τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του '60. Το 1976 βρισκοταν στρατιωτης στη Παναγια Πασα των Οινουσσων για εξι μηνες. Πολλες ηταν οι φορες που χαζευε με τα κυαλια τον Κολοκοτρωνη, τοτε Αχιλλεα, να περναει στο δρομο του για τα δρομολογια που περιγραφετε και πραγματικα το χαιροταν. Ωραιες εποχες...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ετσι ακριβως οπως το εγραψες  _Ωραιες εποχες..._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Χειμωνας 1953 και τα δρομολογια ειναι μετρημενα...


Βλεπουμε τα μεγαλα του Νομικου (*Καραισκακης, Μιαουλης, Καναρης*) του Ποταμιανου *(Κολοκοτρωνης*), του Τυπαλδου (*Αιγαιον, Αγγελικα, Ιονιον*), του Καβουνιδου (*Δελφινι, Γλαρος*), και τα μικρα αγαπημενα του Τογια (*Κυκλαδες, Μοσχανθη, Ελση, Κωστακης Τογιας*), του Φουστανου (*Δεσποινα, Ερμουπολις*), του Λαγα (*Ελενα*) και του Διαπουλη (*Ανδρος*)

19531208 schedules.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καταπληκτική φώτο, κατάπρυμα δεμένο στη Μυτιλήνη! Πρώτη φορά βλέπω πλοίο δεμένο στο σημείο αυτο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οι διαφημισεις που παρουσιαζω εδω εχουν αρκετη σημασια...  Προερχονται απο μια εφημεριδα προ 58 ετων...  Ειναι συγκεκριμενα απο τις 10 Αυγουστου 1952...

Η διαφημιση των τριων νεων πλοιων το Νομικου ειναι θαυμασια και παρουσιαζει την πληρη γκαμα δρομολογιων της εταιρειας...  Φυσικα, το *ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ* εκανε τα πρωτα δρομολογια στην Χιο και Μυτιληνη...

Και απο κατω;  Μια διαφημιση της *ΤΑΕ*, των Εθνικων Αεροπορικων Γραμμων μας πριν απο την Ολυμπιακη (που ξεκινησε το 1957)...  Η ΤΑΕ ηταν η αεροπορικη μας εταιρεια τοτε... Λοιπον, ενα ταξιδι στην Μυτιληνη εκανε 1 ωρα και 5 λεπτα....  Και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αυτο γινοταν με τα DC3, τις περιφημες Ντακοτες 3.

Ηδη η αλλαγη ειχε ξεκινησει...

Οχι πως ο κοσμος δεν φοβοταν τα αεροπλανα τοτε...  Βεβαιως και τα φοβοταν... Το τραγικο γεγονος της Superga (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superga_air_disaster) στις 4 Μαιου 1949 και η πτωση Ελληνικου αεροσκαφους στην χιονισμενη Διρφυ τον Φεβρουαριο του 1956  μας εκανε ολους να φοβηθουμε παρα πανω...

19520810 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν λίγους μήνες, γνωστό ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό, δημοσίευσε ορισμένες φωτογραφίες του κ.Δεσποτίδη. 
Σε μια από αυτές φαίνονται να κρέμονται ανεμόσκαλες από τις βάρκες του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ. Ποιός μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει το γιατί;

miaoulis side.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Υποπτεύομαι ¶ρη ότι επιβάτες ξεδίπλωσαν τις ανεμόσκαλες για να ανέβουν μέσα όπως συχνά γινόταν στα καταστρώματα των πλοίων στις δεκαετίες 70-80.

----------


## Ellinis

Θα μπορούσε, αλλά τις έχουν ξεδιπλώσει από την εξωτερική πλευρά...
Σκέφτηκα μήπως χρησίμευαν όταν το καράβι έμενε αρόδο, αλλά τότε η βάρκα ήταν πιο χαμηλά από το μπαρκαρίζο ή το ντόκο, οπότε δεν θα χρειάζονταν σκάλες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όταν το καράβι ήταν αρόδο ¶ρη οι τοπικές λάντζες έκαναν χρέη μεταφοράς επιβατών/εμπορευμάτων. Με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο το 1979 που πήγα στη Σχοινούσα με τοπική λάντζα βγήκαμε. Θα ήταν υπερβολικά χρονοβόρο να κατεβάζει τις δικές του λέμβους και ούτε άσκηση εγκατάλειψης έκαναν ποτέ, ιδίως εκείνη την εποχή, τα ακτοπλοϊκά. Η θέση αυτή που έχουν οι ανεμόσκαλες είναι εμφανές ότι είναι για περισυλλογή ναυαγών από την θάλασσα. ¶ρα ή ξεχάστηκαν από το πλήρωμα σε κάποιο καθαρισμό, ή χέρι επιβάτη τις ξεδίπλωσε παράτολμα γιατί όντως είναι από την εξωτερική πλευρά χωρίς καμία προστασία.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει ανεβεί ξανά, αλλά ακόμα και αν έχει ανέβει αξίζει να την ξαναδούμε.

Πρόκειται για την πρώτη προσέγγιση του θρυλικού _"Κανάρη"_ στο Καβονήσι, στο _Καστέλ__λι_ δηλαδή _Κισάμου_.
To _"Κανάρης"_ πρέπει να φέρει το σινιάλο _"ΣΜ"_ των _Σταθάκη-Μανούσου._
Το λιμάνι είναι ακόμα σε φάση κατασκευής.
Η φωτογραφία είναι του περίφημου φωτογράφου _Ανυφαντή._
Έχει δημοσιευτεί στο παρακάτω εξαιρετικό blog 

http://ganifantis.blogspot.com/searc...A4%CE%97%CE%A3

Η φωτογραφία συνοδεύεται από το παρακάτω κείμενο από τον χρήστη _SADEN:_

"Στα τελευταία του (τέλος δεκαετίας του 1970) την γραμμή  Κυπαρίσσι-Γέρακα-Μονεμβάσια-Νεάπολη-Γύθειο-Καστέλλι έκανε αυτό το  δρομολόγιο ο *ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ*, ο οποίος παραδόξως δεν έπιανε στα  Κύθηρα. Οι παλαιότεροι θα θυμούνται και το *ΙΟΝΙΟΝ* που  έκανε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς- Κυπαρίσσι-Γέρακας -Μονεμβάσια-Νεάπολη-Αγ.  Πελαγία-Γύθειο- Αγ. Πελαγία-Αντικύθηρα-Κίσσαμο Χανιών, κάποτε προσέγγιζε  και το Καψάλι Κυθήρων άλλα από το 1992 νομίζω η προσέγγιση καταργήθηκε.  Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 90 η γραμμή καταργήθηκε γιατί τα χωριά της  Λακωνίας Κυπαρίσσι- Γέρακας και Μονεμβάσια απέκτησαν πρόσβαση από τη  στεριά με νέους δρόμους. Μετά ήρθε το *ΘΗΣΕΥΣ*, για λίγο ο  *ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ* και τελικά το *ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ*.
Στην  φωτογραφία μας η "πρώτη" του Κανάρη στο λιμάνι Κισάμου."

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο _gtogias._

kanarhs.jpg

----------


## nippon

Και απο κατω;  Μια διαφημιση της *ΤΑΕ*, των Εθνικων Αεροπορικων Γραμμων μας πριν απο την Ολυμπιακη (που ξεκινησε το 1957)...  Η ΤΑΕ ηταν η αεροπορικη μας εταιρεια τοτε... Λοιπον, ενα ταξιδι στην Μυτιληνη εκανε 1 ωρα και 5 λεπτα....  Και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αυτο γινοταν με τα DC3, τις περιφημες Ντακοτες 3.

Ηδη η αλλαγη ειχε ξεκινησει...

Οχι πως ο κοσμος δεν φοβοταν τα αεροπλανα τοτε...  Βεβαιως και τα φοβοταν... Το τραγικο γεγονος της Superga (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superga_air_disaster) στις 4 Μαιου 1949 και η πτωση Ελληνικου αεροσκαφους στην χιονισμενη Διρφυ τον Φεβρουαριο του 1956  μας εκανε ολους να φοβηθουμε παρα πανω...

19520810 Nomikos.jpg[/QUOTE]

Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν τα αρχικα TAE για την ιστορια ειναι ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑΙ ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΙΚΑΙ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΣΕΙΣ και για σλογκαν χρησιμοποιησαν επιτυχημενα τα αρχικα του παλαιου αερομεταφορεα με την εξης φραση ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΙΣ

----------


## karystos

Καπετάνιος του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στον Κίσσαμο ο Φώτης Καλαθάς.

----------


## gtogias

Σίγουρα προγενέστερη της φωτογραφίας που μας υπέδειξε ο φίλος Roi Baudoin μιας και ο Κανάρης είναι με τα σινιάλα του Νομικού.

Η τοποθεσία είναι άγνωστη, καθώς και ο φωτογράφος, αλλά σίγουρα είναι σε κάποιο από τα δεκάδες νησιά που εξυπηρετούσε ο Κανάρης στις δεκαετίες του 50 και του 60:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99424

Η φωτογραφία είναι αγορασμένη σε ηλεκτρονική δημοπρασία στο ebay και είναι αφιερωμένη στο καλό φίλο Roi Baudoin καθώς και όλους τους λάτρεις της εποχής της αθωότητας.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Ένα ταξίδι στην πανέμορφη Τήνο πάντα κρύβει θησαυρούς...

Ο " Κανάρης" περνώντας το νότιο ακρωτήρι της Κέας, κατευθυνόμενος προς Σύρο ( ; ) Τήνο ( ; ), Μύκονο ( ; ), Ικαρία ( ; ), Σάμο ( ; ), κάπου στη δεκαετία του 1950 ή νωρίς στη δεκαετία '60.
Έχω επισυνάψει και ένα κοματάκι εκείνης της περιόδου από το youtube, για να μπούμε στο πνεύμα της εποχής...Τόσο η φωτο, όσο και το τραγουδάκι, αφιερώνονται στον Haddock, αλλά και όλους όσους έχουν μετατρέψει το συγκεκριμένο νήμα, άλλα και όλο το forum, σε μια μηχανή του χρόνου που μας πάει πίσω στο όνειρο... Καλή απόλαυση  :Wink: 



kanaris-kea2.jpg


Πηγή: "Το φωτογραφείο", Τέχνη Φωτός, Χ. Παρασκευά, Τήνος.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vb7oVxIsvE

----------


## george_kerkyra

To Ε/Γ Κολοκοτρώνης από δημοσίευμα εφημερίδας (μάλλον ενώ μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά)

----------


## karystos

Εκπληκτική φίλε Καπεταν Αντρέα.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Στον Πειραιά, κάπου στη δεκαετία του 1950. Λικνιστείτε στο  ρυθμό του Rip it up, του 1957, φυσικά από τον Bill Haley... :wink:
Αφιερωμένα σε όλους τους φίλους του naftilia....

kanarispeir_0001.jpg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG6n3Z7qwVs


Πηγή φωτο:"Το Φωτογραφείο", Τέχνη Φωτός, Χ. Παρασκευά, Τήνος

----------


## Ellinis

πολύ ωραία τα νέα σου αποκτήματα καπετάν αντρέα. Στην παραπάνω φωτο φαίνεται και το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αριστερά, ενώ πίσω του νομίζω οτι είναι το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ. 
Μιας και το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ έχει ήδη βαφτεί γκρι (που ήταν το τελευταίο του χρώμα) θα έλεγα οτι είναι τραβηγμένη κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> πολύ ωραία τα νέα σου αποκτήματα καπετάν αντρέα. Στην παραπάνω φωτο φαίνεται και το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αριστερά, ενώ πίσω του νομίζω οτι είναι το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ. 
> Μιας και το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ έχει ήδη βαφτεί γκρι (που ήταν το τελευταίο του χρώμα) θα έλεγα οτι είναι τραβηγμένη κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60.


Ναι; Είχε μέχρι τότε ακόμα τα σινιάλα του Νομικού;  :Confused: 
Sorry, τότε, και πάμε από το 1957 στο 1969, για να ακούσουμε Suspicious Minds, φυσικά από τον Elvis Presley. Αφιερωμένο στον φίλο Ελληνις


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBmAPYkPeYU

----------


## Ellinis

Μερσί καπετάν αντρέα. Ο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ πουλήθηκε το 1972, όπως και ο ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ. Ακολούθησε το 1973 ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και το πληγωμένο ΛΗΤΩ, και τα σινιάλα του Νομικού έσβησαν με την πώληση του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ το Νοέμβριο του 1974.

----------


## Ellinis

Τα τέσσερα ιταλιάνικα ήταν κάτι το ξεχωριστό για όλους τους καραβολατρές και παραμένουν ξεχωριστά ως σήμερα... Τι ήταν όμως αυτό που δημιούργησε αυτό το μύθο;
Ασφαλώς τα 30 χρόνια που πέρασαν σε Αιγαίο και Ιόνιο ήταν πολλά για να αποτυπωθούν βαθιά στις αναμνήσεις μας. Ένας σημαντικός λόγος ήταν και η ποιότητα που πρόσφερε ο Νομικός, που αποτέλεσε μια επανάσταση για την εποχή που ήρθαν τα καράβια. 

Για εμένα, ένα ακόμη στοιχείο ήταν οτι για πρώτη φορά ταξίδεψαν στην Ελλάδα τέσσερα αδελφά καράβια. Στο εξωτερικό συμβαίνει συχνά, αλλά στην Ελλάδα των μεταχειρισμένων καραβιών δεν είχε ξαναγίνει.   

Χρειάστηκε να περάσουν 50 χρόνια για να αποκτήσει έλληνας εφοπλιστής μια τετράδα αδελφών επιβατηγών πλοίων. Όμως δεν είδαμε ποτέ στα νερά και τα τέσσερα Superfast 6 ως 9 μαζί. Νομίζω όμως οτι και αν τα είχαμε δει, δεν θα προκαλέσουν αυτό που εξακολουθεί και προκαλεί η τετράδα των "Ιταλιάνικων"...

Ανάμεσα στα τέσσερα αδελφάκια, ο μύθος του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ παραμένει ο πιο ισχυρός. Ίσως να ήταν επειδή ήταν το πρώτο από τα τέσσερα που κατέπλευσε στην Ελλάδα. 
Σίγουρα όμως ήταν και άλλα στοιχεία που το έκαναν να ξεχωρίσει. Κάτι οτι ήταν το τελευταίο από τα τέσσερα που συνέχισε ταξίδευει, κάτι οι ξεχωριστοί άνθρωποι που το κυβέρνησαν, κάτι η ενασχόληση του στις επικές άγονες γραμμές, ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ νομίζω οτι έμεινε πιο βαθιά χαραγμένος στη συλλογική μνήμη. 

Ας δούμε λοιπόν το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ πριν ακόμη κάνει τις πρώτες του ...προπελίες. 

Πηγή το περιοδικό Ναυτική Ελλάς (τεύχος του 1951), κατεβασμένο απλόχερα από τη βιβλιοθήκη ενός ιστοριοδίφη της ναυτιλίας και καλού φίλου. 

Miaoulis 1 of 5.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Απιθανο Ιστορικο Ντοκουμεντο! Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Ellinis για την συνεχη ερευνα του, η οποια ξετρυπωνει και φερνει στο φως αγνωστες πτυχες της ζωης των σκαριων του χθες. _

----------


## Amorgos66

> Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο thread των ιταλιάνικων, περιμένω να δω τι άσσο έχει πάλι βγάλει ο Nicholas από το (ανεξάντλητο) μανίκι του! Και τι «κουφά» δρομολόγια δεν έχω δει ότι γινόντουσαν, που δεν θα μπορούσα να είχα καν φαντασθεί…. Π.χ. αμφιβάλλω εάν υπάρχει Αμοργιανός που να θυμάται ότι (με βάση δημοσίευση δρομολογίου του Nick λίγο πιο πίσω) το 1962 ο Μιαούλης περνούσε από Κατάπολα, και συνέχιζε για ….Κω, Ρόδο, δηλ. δρομολόγιο που σήμερα κατά καιρούς κάνει το …Blue Star 1!


....μην πας τοσο μακριά...το 1982 ταξιδεψα παραμονες Δεκαπενταυγουστου ως εξής:Δονούσα(κατευθειαν),Ηρακλεια,Σχοινουσα,Κουφον  ήσι,Καταπολα,Αιγιάλη και μετα γραμμη για άγονη Δωδεκανήσου.....
Δεν θυμαμαι πόσες ωρες έκανε,πάντως το πανηγύρι της Πανοχωριανής το πρόλαβα... :Razz:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στον Πειραιά, κάπου στη δεκαετία του 1950. 
> .........


Ενα ωραιο αρθρο για τον *Μιαουλη* και τα αλλα δυο απο την Ελευθερια της 26ης Μαρτιου 1960...  Εστι ταξιδευαμε προ πεντηκονταετιας....

Αφιερωμενο στον φιλο _καπεταν αντρεας

_Και το διαβαζουμε ακουγοντας τον Nico Fidenco στο  Legata &#224; Un granello di sabbia _ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QebKMqdElg_  και το Sapore di sale με τον Gino Paoli 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDVD7...eature=related_ και αναπολωντας τα νειατα μας
19600326 Miaoulis1.jpg
19600326 Miaoulis2.jpg
19600326 Miaoulis3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιστευτα στοιχεια για τα ιστορικα σκαρια απο τους ellinis & nicholas peppas

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ....μην πας τοσο μακριά...το 1982 ταξιδεψα παραμονες Δεκαπενταυγουστου ως εξής:Δονούσα(κατευθειαν),Ηρακλεια,Σχοινουσα,Κουφον  ήσι,Καταπολα,Αιγιάλη και μετα γραμμη για άγονη Δωδεκανήσου.....
> Δεν θυμαμαι πόσες ωρες έκανε,πάντως το πανηγύρι της Πανοχωριανής το πρόλαβα...


_Amorgos66_

Ιδου πως ταξιδεψες....  12 Αυγουστου 1982   Τα θυμασαι καλα βλεπω!  Μπραβο!

Ν


19820812 all.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΗ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΕΠΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΤΑΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΠΑΠΑΓΓΕΛΗ Η ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ

----------


## Ellinis

Θα σε γελάσω Νίκο, ίσως να γνωρίζει κάποιος άλλος.

Αλλά μιας και μου το θύμησες, να ανεβάσω και μια φωτογραφία από το μοντέλο του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ, για το οποίο είχαμε συζητήσει παλιότερα. 
Την τράβηξα πριν μια εβδομάδα στο ξενοδοχείο _Ερμής_ στη Σύρο.

P9180032.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΡΗ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΤΟΥΤΟ ΟΤΙ Η ΣΥΝΗΣΦΟΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΘΕΙ Η ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΝΟΡΙΣΩ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΟΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ. 

ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΟ Λ.Σ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥ ΕΙΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΟΝ.ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΣΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΗΝΑ. ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν θυμαμαι αν τα εχουμε δει και τα τρια μαζι....   Εδω ο (το) _Μιαουλης_ αριστερα, ο (το) *Καραισκακης* πισω και ο (το) *Καναρης* δεξια στο μεγαλο λιμανι το 1958. Προσεξτε επισης τα αυτοκινητα της εποχης...   Στουντεμπαικερ, Πακαρ, δυο τρεις Σεβρολε και φυσικα ενα Φιατ. 

Οι αναλογιες των τριων πλοιων ειναι εκπληκτικες... Απλα τελειες. Τα φουγαρα τοσο συμμετρικα χωρις να ειναι πολυ ψιλα. Ο σταυρος της _Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας του Νομικου_ (ενα ειδος παραλλαγης του σταυρου των ιπποτων του Αγιου Ιωαννου της Μαλτας) απλα τελειος και οι δυο συμμετρικες μπλε λωριδες απλες αλλα με ενα ξεχωριστο γουστο. Tο χρωμα ειναι σκουρο, λαμπρο μπλε, οχι αυτα τα ξεπλυμενα μπλε χρωματα που χρησημοποιησαν αλλας εταιρειες...

Το εχω πει πολλες φορες οτι για μενα η εταιρεια Νομικου ηταν το κοσμημα της ναυτιλιας μας στην περιοδο 1950−1975. Ισως τους βοηθησε και το γεγονος οτι ειχαν καινουρια πλοια, οχι μονον αυτα τα τρια αλλα και το *Αγαμεμνων* και το *Αχιλλευς

*Ta tria.jpg

22/3/1958

19580322 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΤΡΙΩΝ/ΠΕΝΤΕ ΙΤΑΛΙΚΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ (1950−1980)

Αλλοι θυμουνται την *Θηραικη Ατμοπλοια* σαν μια σπουδαια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια που εκανε καλο στον τοπο....  Εγω την θυμουμαι σαν μια πρωτοπορο εταιρεια που εφερε στην Ελλαδα μερικα καταπληκτικα επιβατηγα που τιμησαν τον τοπο, που ανοιξε τον δρομο για τις αλλαγες τις τουριστικης ζωης στην Ελλαδα, που πετυχε να συναγωνισθει τουλαχιστον με την Ιταλια αν οχι την Γαλλια...

Για οσους αγαπησαν την *Θηραικη Ατμοπλοια του Πετρου Νομικου* οπως και εγω, δινω εδα μια μικρη και γρηγορη παρουσιαση απο τις εφημεριδες χωρις πολλα λογια

*1/2/1952
*19520201 Maioulis.jpg
*
11/3/1952
*19520311 Nomikos.jpg

*29/5/1952*
19520529 Miaoulis.jpg19520529 Miaoulis Kanaris.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*21/6/1952
*19520621 Miaoulis Kanaris.jpg
*
3/7/1952
*19520703 Miaoulis.jpg
*
3/7/1952
*19520703 Miaoulis1.jpg
19520703 Miaoulis2.jpg


Miaoulis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*12/7/1952
*19520712 Miaoulis KAnaris.jpg
*
15/7/1952
*19520715 Miaoulis Kanaris.jpg
*
20/7/1952
*19520720 Nomikos.jpg19520720 Nomikos2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*1/8/1952*
19520801 Miaoulhs.jpg

*6/8/1952*
19520806 Miaoulis.jpg19520806 Nomikos.jpg

*10/8/1952*
19520810 Nomikos.jpg

Εδω εχε κανει μια αναλυση των δρομολογιων των τριων/πεντε Ιταλικων πλοιων του Νομικου απο το 1950 μεχρι το 1980. Δεν ειναι πληρης αλλα ειναι κατατοπιστικη

Nomikos schedules.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

KAraiskakis.jpg

Agamemnon.jpg

8/12/1952
19520812 Nom.jpg19520812 Nom Ten.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*3/1/1953
*19530103 Nomikos.jpg
*
29/3/1953
*19530329 Nomikos.jpg
*
16/5/1953
*19530516 Nomikos.jpg
*
21/1/1954
*19540121 Agamemnon.jpg
*
20/6/1954
*19540620 AchilleusAgamemn.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*11/8/1954
*19540811c Nomikos.jpg19540811e Nomikosb.jpg
*
15/4/1955
*19550415 Nomikos.jpg
*
19/8/1955
*19550819b Nomikos.jpg
*
5/11/1955*
19551105 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*1956
*19560000 Nomikos.jpg
*

15/9/1956
*19560915 Nomikos.jpg
*
30/12/1956
*19561230 Nomikos.jpg
*
15/6/1957
*19570615 Nomikos,jpg.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*20/7/1957
*19570720 Nomikos.jpg
*
22/3/1958
*19580322 Nomikos.jpg
*
22/6/1948
*19580622 Achilleus.jpg
*
11/7/1959
*19590711 Nomikos.jpg
*
10/10/1959
* 19591010 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*4/4/1961
*19610404 Achilleus.jpg19610404 Karaiskakis.jpg
*

30/9/1961
*19610930 Nomikos.jpg
*
25/8/1962*
19620825 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*11/8/1963
*19630811b Nom.jpg
*

26/7/1964
*19640726 Kanaris.jpg
*
30/5/1965
*19650530 Agamemnon.jpg
*
14/8/1966
*19660814 Niomikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*1/1/1967
*19670101 Nom.jpg
*
16/4/1967
*19670416 Nomikos.jpg
*
20/4/1967
*19670420 Nom.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*15/4/1982
*19820415 all.jpg
*

12/8/1982
*19820812 all.jpg
*
9/9/1982
*19820909 Miaoulis.jpg
*
8/7/1983
*19830708 all.jpg
*
15/9/1983
*19830915 all.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

¶λλη μια κατά ριπάς παρουσίαση δρομολογίων από τον ακούραστο εργάτη του naftilia που λέγεται Nicholas Peppas. Όλοι γνωρίζουμε πόσες ώρες θα χρειαζόμασταν για να ξεθάψουμε αυτά τα αποκόμματα από αρχεία εφημερίδων κλπ, αλλά και πόσα λεφτά θα έπρεπε να πληρώσουμε. 
Οι παρουσιάσεις του Nicholas έχουν προ πολλού ξεφύγει από το επίπεδο του απλού uploading, και κινούνται στη σφαίρα της εγκυκλοπαιδικής - ιστορικής επιμόρφωσης... 
Το naftilia και τα μέλη του πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε στο πρόσωπο του Nicholas έναν μελετητή, ερευνητή και ιστοριοδίφη, ο οποίος έχει αναβαθμίσει μια ιστοσελίδα όπου μέλη - καραβολάτρες ανταλλάσσουν μηνύματα και φωτογραφίες, και την έχει μετατρέψει σε ολοζώντανη τράπεζα δεδομένων - database.
Ό,τι είναι το imdb.com για τον κινηματογράφο, ό,τι είναι το ploigos.gr για τον αγχωμένο οδηγό που ψάχνει τους δρόμους, ή το athιnorama.gr για τους λάτρεις της διασκέδασης, ε, κάτι αντίστοιχο έχει γίνει και το naftilιa για τον μερακλή καραβολάτρη που ψάχνει να βρει κάτι από το παρελθόν της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας.
Έτσι, οι πολύτιμες γνώσεις και οι ανεξάντλητες πηγές του Ellinis, το πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό του TSS Apollon, η πιο λογοτεχνική θεώρηση του Roi Baudoin με την τρυφερή και γλαφυρή του πένα, για να αναφέρω μόνον ενδεικτικά κάποια ονόματα, συμπληρώνονται και αναδεικνύονται κατά τον καλύτερο τρόπο με τη δυναμική και - συχνά- ογκώδη παρουσίαση που γίνεται από πλευράς Nicholas.
Όλα τα μέλη του naftilia αντλούμε έμπνευση προκειμένου να συνδράμουμε όσο γίνεται στην αξιοθαύμαστη προσπάθεια γιγάντωσης αυτής της εξαίσιας πύλης προς το παρελθόν...  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Μιαουλης...artistic_
Miaoulis.jpg
_Φιλε καπεταν αντρεα προεχοντος μεταξυ μας της Ευγενους Αμιλλας, θα πρεπει να προσφερουμε οτι το καλυτερο εχουμε ωστε να αναδειξουμε τα ιστορικα θεματα αφηνοντας παρακαταθηκη στους  νεοτερους την Ναυτικη μας Ιστορια._

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Έξοχη η καλλιτεχνική αναπαράσταση του Μιαούλη από τον TSS Apollon. 
Τη σκυτάλη εγώ τώρα. 
Ο Μιαούλης (μάλλον) κατά την έξοδό του από το λιμάνι του Πειραία, λίγο πριν ή μετά το 1960, σε ένα από τα ταξίδια που βλέπουμε στα δρομολόγια που δημοσίευσε ο Nicholas Peppas, ή για Ιταλία, ή για Δωδεκάνησα με στάση στη Μύκονο, ή για Πασχαλινή έκδρομή στην Ρόδο ή για ημερήσια στην Τήνο ή... ή..... Όποιος γνωρίζει κάποιο από τα άλλα πλοία που φαίνονται, ας μας πει. Εγώ δεν ....

s.jpg


Αφιερωμένη στους TSS Apollon και Nicholas Peppas

Πηγή: Ιδιωτική συλλογή

Ακούμε: _"Surrender"_ από τον Elvis Presley.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWK04X-RcJs

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Υπεροχη Εικονα!!!_
_Διακρινω  απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια της φωτογραφιας το Αγγελικα του Τυπαλδου ενα απο τα Ιταλικα του Νομικου το Ankara και το Mediterranean του Τυπαλδου._
_Ευχαριστουμε καπεταν αντρεα!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Υπεροχη Εικονα!!!_
> _Διακρινω  απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια της φωτογραφιας το Αγγελικα του Τυπαλδου ενα απο τα Ιταλικα του Νομικου το Ankara και το Mediterranean του Τυπαλδου._
> _Ευχαριστουμε καπεταν αντρεα!_



Ειστε ολοι απιθανοι! Εγω διεκρινα μονο την Αγγελικα

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

"Miaoulis" in Mandraki, Rhodes, around 1960. Friends standing for a photo-op. Crew - cut hair, butterfly sunglasses, innocent pride, poverty, and looming emigration...That was Greece 50 years ago.... 

miaoulismandraki.jpg

P.S. Anyone that can identify the two small flags at the mast? 

Specially dedicated to TSS Apollon, Nicholas Peppas, Roi Baudoin, Rocinante and Ellinis.

Source: Private Collection



Forget for a while Lady Gaga, Geo Da Silva, Amy Winehouhe etc, and enter the world of melody and sentiment, the world of innocence, the magic world of the '60's. A world some of use never lived in, yet we still manage to have a hint of its magic.... 
Let the candy coloured clown guide you and drift into your magic dreams...

_In dreams,_ Roy Orbison 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbxsmcT7GOk

----------


## nikos1945

> ¶λλη μια κατά ριπάς παρουσίαση δρομολογίων από τον ακούραστο εργάτη του naftilia που λέγεται Nicholas Peppas. Όλοι γνωρίζουμε πόσες ώρες θα χρειαζόμασταν για να ξεθάψουμε αυτά τα αποκόμματα από αρχεία εφημερίδων κλπ, αλλά και πόσα λεφτά θα έπρεπε να πληρώσουμε. 
> Οι παρουσιάσεις του Nicholas έχουν προ πολλού ξεφύγει από το επίπεδο του απλού uploading, και κινούνται στη σφαίρα της εγκυκλοπαιδικής - ιστορικής επιμόρφωσης... 
> Το naftilia και τα μέλη του πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε στο πρόσωπο του Nicholas έναν μελετητή, ερευνητή και ιστοριοδίφη, ο οποίος έχει αναβαθμίσει μια ιστοσελίδα όπου μέλη - καραβολάτρες ανταλλάσσουν μηνύματα και φωτογραφίες, και την έχει μετατρέψει σε ολοζώντανη τράπεζα δεδομένων - database.
> Ό,τι είναι το imdb.com για τον κινηματογράφο, ό,τι είναι το ploigos.gr για τον αγχωμένο οδηγό που ψάχνει τους δρόμους, ή το athιnorama.gr για τους λάτρεις της διασκέδασης, ε, κάτι αντίστοιχο έχει γίνει και το naftilιa για τον μερακλή καραβολάτρη που ψάχνει να βρει κάτι από το παρελθόν της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας.
> Έτσι, οι πολύτιμες γνώσεις και οι ανεξάντλητες πηγές του Ellinis, το πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό του TSS Apollon, η πιο λογοτεχνική θεώρηση του Roi Baudoin με την τρυφερή και γλαφυρή του πένα, για να αναφέρω μόνον ενδεικτικά κάποια ονόματα, συμπληρώνονται και αναδεικνύονται κατά τον καλύτερο τρόπο με τη δυναμική και - συχνά- ογκώδη παρουσίαση που γίνεται από πλευράς Nicholas.
> Όλα τα μέλη του naftilia αντλούμε έμπνευση προκειμένου να συνδράμουμε όσο γίνεται στην αξιοθαύμαστη προσπάθεια γιγάντωσης αυτής της εξαίσιας πύλης προς το παρελθόν...


ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΩΣ ΑΝΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΟΣ ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΚΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΩΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΜΕΝΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΝΙΚΟΣ1945

----------


## Ellinis

> miaoulismandraki.jpg
> 
> P.S. Anyone that can identify the two small flags at the mast?


_καπετάν αντρέα_, στον πλωραίο ιστό συνήθιζαν να κυμματίζουν η σημαία της εταιρίας και η σημαία του πλοίου. Οπού η "σημαία του πλοίου" ήταν μια σημαία (συνήθως τριγωνική) με το όνομα του καραβιού σε ένα πλαίσιο.

Αριστερά (όπως βλέπουμε) ξεχωρίζει η εταιρική σημαία της Θηραϊκής, ενώ δεξιά πιστεύω οτι είναι αυτή με το όνομα του πλοίου.

Ευχαριστώ και για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΩΣ ΑΝΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΟΣ ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΚΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΩΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΜΕΝΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΝΙΚΟΣ1945


Δεν διαφωνώ φίλε Νίκο.... Το forum έχει πολλά, και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, θέματα (Επαγγελματικά, Εκπαιδευτικά, Τεχνικά, Σπορ, Κρουαζιέρες, κλπ) στα οποία, λίγο ή πολύ, σχεδόν κάθε μέλος έχει συνεισφέρει κάτι. Το πιο πάνω κείμενό μου, που έχει δημοσιευθεί σε θέμα της ενότητας _"Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας"_, κάνει μια αναφορά σε πρόσωπα κυρίως σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό, και, όπως θα διαπίστωσες, η αναφορά που έκανα ήταν καθαρά και μόνον ενδεικτική "_, για να αναφέρω μόνον ενδεικτικά κάποια ονόματα, .....",_ όπως επί λέξει γράφω.... Φυσικότατα και δεν είναι μόνον αυτοί που έχουν προσφέρει...

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΗΜΕΡΑ. ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΑΣ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΥΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ.ΠΑΝΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ .ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΝΙΚΟΣ1945




> _καπετάν αντρέα_, στον πλωραίο ιστό συνήθιζαν να κυμματίζουν η σημαία της εταιρίας και η σημαία του πλοίου. Οπού η "σημαία του πλοίου" ήταν μια σημαία (συνήθως τριγωνική) με το όνομα του καραβιού σε ένα πλαίσιο.
> 
> Αριστερά (όπως βλέπουμε) ξεχωρίζει η εταιρική σημαία της Θηραϊκής, ενώ δεξιά πιστεύω οτι είναι αυτή με το όνομα του πλοίου.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και για την αφιέρωση!


ΑΡΗ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ 1966-1970 ΣΤΟΝ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ? ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ?Η ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ TSS APOLLON,KAΠΕΤΑΝΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ,ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ΠΕΠΠΑΣ,ΚΛΠ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στον Πειραιά, κάπου στη δεκαετία του 1950. Λικνιστείτε στο  ρυθμό του Rip it up, του 1957, φυσικά από τον Bill Haley... :wink:
> kanarispeir_0001.jpg


Ο *ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ* στην Χιο (φωτογραφια Γιωργου Κανελλοπουλου) με αφιερωση στους φιλους _T.S.S. APOLLON_ και _καπετάν αντρέας_

Με τον *ΚΑΝΑΡΗ* πηγα με την οικογενεια μου στην Κω σε ηλικια επτα ετων τον Ιουλιο του 1955. Θυμαμαι που φυγαμε κατα τις 2 η 3 το απογευμα απο τον Πειραια κατ ευθειαν για Λερο με θαλασσα λαδι ...  
Kanaris.jpg
Κοιμηθηκα σε μια γωνια της δευτερας θεσεως διπλα στους γονεις μου. Ξυπνησα κατα τις 2 η 3 το πρωι στην Λερο και θυμαμαι ακομη τα φωτα και φωτακια του νησιου καθως ερχοντουσαν οι λαντζες να παρουν τον κοσμο. Για μενα ηταν μαγεια αυτα τα φωτα, σαν να ημουν στην Βενετια (την οποια δεν ειχα δει την εποχη εκεινη). Περασαμε την Καλυμνο, που δεν την ειδα.

Ξανακοιμηθηκα διπλα στην αδελφη μου των δυο ετων στο σαλονι της δευτερας θεσεως. Το σαλονι αυτο μου φαινοταν πολυτελεστατο (και ηταν) με ωραιο ξυλο κοκκινωπο (οχι ψευτικο veneer). Οι καμαρωτοι καθαροι και ευγενεις... Διαφορα ποτα σε ωραιες μπουκαλες (που τα ετιμησε καταλληλως ο πατερας μου) και ωραιο Σιναλκο και πορτοκαλαδα με ανθρακικο για μας.
_____________________________________
Σιναλκο     -------------------     _Πορτοκαλαδα θελετε_; Τα _Κιτρινα Γαντια_ (1960) με τον Γιαννη Γκιωνακη και τον Νικο Σταυριδη
sinalco.jpgKi.jpg
____________________________________

Φτασαμε στην Κω κατα τις 7 η 8 το πρωι ... Βλεποντας το καστρο απο μακρυα αισθανθηκα μια περιφανεια για το νησι ... Η Κως εγινε η αγαπη μου....  Μαστιχαρι, Πυργι, Αντιμαχεια, Κεφαλος, ολα τοτε χωρια χωρις τουριστες οπου πηγαινες με παλια υπεραστικα κιτρινομαυρα λεωφορεια.  Το Πυργι ειχε μεγαλη τουρκικη παροικια, τα αλλα ηταν ελληνικα χωρια...

Δεν ξαναπηγα ποτε στα Δωδεκανησα αλλα ο *ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ* εμεινε στην καρδια μου και αυτο το ταξιδι το θυμαμαι 55 χρονια αργοτερα. Δεν ειναι παραξενο; Παντως  οπως βλεπετε απο το avatar μου ο *ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ* ηταν η μεγαλη αγαπη μου.

Αθανατη Θηραικη Ατμοπλοια του Νομικου

 Ακουμε: _Ασπρο μου περιστερι πετα_ του Concina σε ελληνικη εκδοση του 1955 με τον Νασο Πατετσο (1928− ), τον κατ' εξοχη Ελληνα καντσονετιστα, τον Ελληνα Tino Rossi και Narcisso Parigi. Ο Νασος  Πατετσος ειναι ακομη μαζι μας στα 82 του ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClUL5...ext=1&index=80


Chios.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Nicholas για το ταξιδι    στην Κω και για την ομορφη φωτογραφια απο την Χιο._

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

....Μανδράκι Ρόδου, κάπου στα 1960... Περηφάνεια, ταπεινότητα και λεβεντιά...

miaoulismandraki.jpg

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος το σκαρί μπροστά από τον Μιαούλη, ας βοηθήσει...  :Confused:  

Πηγή: Ιδιωτική Συλλογή.

Ακούμε: Ben E. King & The Drifters στο _I Count The Τears_, του 1960 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j9aDGstcfk

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΥΓΡΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Κολοκοτρωνης* στην Κερκυρα. Φωτογραφια απο το E-bay

Corfu.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Για την πιο κάτω φωτ/φία του *ΚΑΝΑΡΗ* που βρήκα δεν γνωρίζω σε ποιό μέρος είναι (ίσως έχει σχέση με τον ιστοτοπο που την παρουσίασε).
Επίσης επειδή δεν έψαξα αν έχει ξαναμπεί παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί αν ξανά υπάρχει.

45896_1420339782547_1054252075_31029078_7428489_n.jpg 
http://chaniablogs.gr/2010/08/20/

----------


## mateo p

ξερεις κανεις αν υπαρχει πουθενα στο ιντερνετ κανενα ga plans των τετραδυμων;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Μιαουλης_...
_Νηολογιο Πειραιως 1214_
_Διακριτικο κλησεως SWFX_
_Miaoulis postcard Nomikos  Lines.jpg_ 
_Διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Nomikos Lines_

_...Ο πρωτος καταπλους του νεοναυπηγηθεντος Ε/Γ Μιαουλης στο λιμανι του Πειραια εγινε το πρωινο της Τεταρτης 2 Ιουλιου του 1952._ 
_Και το πρωτο του δρομολογιο το εκτελεσε την Τριτη 8 Ιουλιου του 1952 στις 6 μ.μ. απο Πειραια για Χιο-Μυτιληνη..._

_Ελευθερια 6 Ιουλιο&#9.jpg_
_Ελευθερια Κυριακη 6 Ιουλιου 1952_

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ,ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ .ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΗΣΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΤΡΟ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΒΟΥΡΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ,ΤΟ ΜΟΥΣΤΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ,ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΓΚΟΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΔΟΧΗ.ΗΤΑΝ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΠΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ,ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΕΥΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΠΠΟΥ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Καραισκακης στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης_
Karaiskakis.jpg
_Postcard by DELTA_

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Ε/Γ Καραισκακης στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης_
> Karaiskakis.jpg
> _Postcard by DELTA_


Αγνώριστο , τουλάχιστο για μένα που το γνώρισα το 2000 και 2005, το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.




> ¶λλη μια κατά ριπάς παρουσίαση δρομολογίων από τον ακούραστο εργάτη του naftilia που λέγεται Nicholas Peppas. Όλοι γνωρίζουμε πόσες ώρες θα χρειαζόμασταν για να ξεθάψουμε αυτά τα αποκόμματα από αρχεία εφημερίδων κλπ, αλλά και πόσα λεφτά θα έπρεπε να πληρώσουμε. 
> Οι παρουσιάσεις του Nicholas έχουν προ πολλού ξεφύγει από το επίπεδο του απλού uploading, και κινούνται στη σφαίρα της εγκυκλοπαιδικής - ιστορικής επιμόρφωσης... 
> Το naftilia και τα μέλη του πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε στο πρόσωπο του Nicholas έναν μελετητή, ερευνητή και ιστοριοδίφη, ο οποίος έχει αναβαθμίσει μια ιστοσελίδα όπου μέλη - καραβολάτρες ανταλλάσσουν μηνύματα και φωτογραφίες, και την έχει μετατρέψει σε ολοζώντανη τράπεζα δεδομένων - database.
> Ό,τι είναι το imdb.com για τον κινηματογράφο, ό,τι είναι το ploigos.gr για τον αγχωμένο οδηγό που ψάχνει τους δρόμους, ή το athιnorama.gr για τους λάτρεις της διασκέδασης, ε, κάτι αντίστοιχο έχει γίνει και το naftilιa για τον μερακλή καραβολάτρη που ψάχνει να βρει κάτι από το παρελθόν της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας.
> Έτσι, οι πολύτιμες γνώσεις και οι ανεξάντλητες πηγές του Ellinis, το πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό του TSS Apollon, η πιο λογοτεχνική θεώρηση του Roi Baudoin με την τρυφερή και γλαφυρή του πένα, για να αναφέρω μόνον ενδεικτικά κάποια ονόματα, συμπληρώνονται και αναδεικνύονται κατά τον καλύτερο τρόπο με τη δυναμική και - συχνά- ογκώδη παρουσίαση που γίνεται από πλευράς Nicholas.
> Όλα τα μέλη του naftilia αντλούμε έμπνευση προκειμένου να συνδράμουμε όσο γίνεται στην αξιοθαύμαστη προσπάθεια γιγάντωσης αυτής της εξαίσιας πύλης προς το παρελθόν...


Αγαπητέ μου ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ....................ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΥΞΑΝΩ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλη δουλεια απο τον φιλο και συλλεκτη TSS APOLLON

Nα συμβαλω και εγω με ενα μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\200, απο τα τετραδυμα που ειχα φτιαξει το 2005

scan0004.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφο μοντελο!!! Αψογος ο καλλιτεχνης   Ben Bruce!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Μιαουλης

_Miaoulis.jpg

Πηγη:http://www.flickr.com/photos/biblion...n/photostream/

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Καραισκακης...εν πλω_
_Νηολογιο Πειραιως 1220_
_Διακριτικο Κλησεως SWFZ_ 
karaiskakis.jpg
_Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΡΑΨΑΝΕ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟ'Ι'Α ΜΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ. ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΞΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ,ΕΡΩΣ, ΑΦΡΟΔΗΤΗ,ΚΛΠ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΚΟΙΝΟΥΝΤΩ ΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ.ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ Η ΕΙΝΕ ΔΕΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΝΤΑΝΑ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Νικολα  και τα τεσσερα   για Σκραπ_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΣΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΥΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ,ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΥΟ ΑΛΜΠΟΥΡΑ.ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΗΣ; ΝΑ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΕΙΑΣ;
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΟΤΕ  ΕΓΙΝΕ Η ΕΠΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΤΕΚ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΥΜΙΕΣ ΒΑΡΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΥΜΗΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΟ;
ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΕΔΩ, ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ.ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΥΠΟΘΗΚΟ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΗΡΑΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ,ΟΠΟΤΕ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΟΡΜΟΥΛΑ.ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΑΠ'ΟΣΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΝΗΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ,ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ " ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ" ΦΑΡΔΙΑ-ΠΛΑΤΙΑ,ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕ Ο ΚΟΥΣΟΥΝΙΑΔΗΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΞΩΦΛΗΘΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΕΙ.
ΕΧΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΕΝΤΟΝΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ  ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ,ΕΝΩ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ  ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΧΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΧΙΟ.
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΚΩΝΑ,ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΑΊΣΚΑΚΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1968; ΗΤΑΝ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΒΑΖΕ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑΜΕ. ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ οπως βλεπουμε και στην φωτογραφια στην πρυμη του εγραφε, επανω ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ και απο κατω στην θεση του Πειραιευς ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ_


_kolokotronis.jpg_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Μιαουλης* στα τελευταια του (απο το delcampe.net). Πως το κατηντησαν!

Miaoulis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> _Φιλε Νικολα και τα τεσσερα για Σκραπ_


Τα πλοία είχαν φτάσει στο τέλος της παραγωγικής τους ζωής, μιας και τα τρία διαλύθηκαν την ίδια περίοδο. Το 1983 ο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ, το 1984 ο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ, το 1988 ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ έχοντας δέσει από το 1985. Ο  ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ που μετασκευάστηκε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο κέρδισε αρκετά χρόνια ζωής και διαλύθηκε το 2000.




> ΣΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΥΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ,ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΥΟ ΑΛΜΠΟΥΡΑ.ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΗΣ; ΝΑ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΕΙΑΣ;


Προσωπική μου άποψη πως τα άλμπουρα αφαιρέθηκαν για λόγους ευστάθειας.
Τους έδειναν μια κάπως πιο παλιομοδίτικη εμφάνιση κάνοντας να μοιάζουν με κάποια προπολεμικά ιταλικά.

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΡΗ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕLLINIS KAI T.S.S.APOLLON ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΘΥΜΗΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ; ΤΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΗ Ή ΤΟΝ ΚΑΜΑΡΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΧΤΥΠΩΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙ (ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΩΝ) ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΓΓΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΒΙΒΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΩΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗΣ Ή ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΡΙΑ; ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ (ΣΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ :Wink:  ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΧΤΥΠΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΚΥΡΑ; ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΣΑ Ή ΑΠΛΩΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ.ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΣ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΩΝ.
ΗΤΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΗΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΘΙΜΑ ΤΟΤΕ,ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΣΥΝΔΕΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΡΙΚΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΙΣΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΔΙΝΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ. ΣΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΣΥΜΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ,ΟΤΑΝ ΕΦΕΥΓΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΟΙ ΤΑΒΕΡΝΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΦΑ,ΤΗ ΒΟΚΑΡΙΑ,ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΡΡΑΚΤΗ Ή ΟΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΑΚΤΗΣ,ΑΝΑΒΟΣΒΗΝΑΝ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝΤΑΠΕΔΙΔΕ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΓΙΡΛΑΝΤΑ ΤΟΥ.
ΕΙΠΑΤΕ ΤΠΟΤΑ;

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανες εικόνες μας μεταφέρεις φίλε _Βικτωρ Χιώτης_... σίγουρα άλλες εποχές με άλλα ήθη και έθιμα...




> ΑΡΗ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ?


O Kολοκοτρώνης και ο Κανάρης διαλύθηκαν στου Σάββα και το Μιαούλης στο Πακιστάν. Το Καραϊσκάκης κάπου στην Αραβία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Μιαουλης...προσεφερε ακαταπαυστα τις υπηρεσιες του απο τον Ιουλιο του 1952 εως τον Δεκεμβριο του 1985_


_miaoulisnomikoslines_1.jpg_ 
_Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful card George, many thanks for sharing.
Henry.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα ξαναβαλω την φωτο του μοντελου καποιου απο τα τριδυμα.Ο λογος ειναι οτι το ειχα φτιαξει για τον φιλο μου κυριο Ευαγγελο Μαρουδη.Ο Κυριος Μαρουδης ειχε πατερα τον πλοιαρχο Σταθη Μαρουδη πλοιαρχο στο Καραισκακης στο Λητω και σε αλλα πλοια της Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας.Μαλλον στη φωτο του πλοιαρχου του Λητω ειναι αυτος

scan0004.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΑΞΕΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΗΤΩ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΟΥ ΣΤΑΘΗ ΜΑΡΟΥΔΗ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΑΣ.ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Ellinis

Nίκο, ο Ben Bruce αναφέρεται στη φωτογραφία που έχω ανεβάσει _εδώ_.

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΗ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΕ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΣΤΑΘΗΣ, Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ,ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟ'Ι'Α ΜΑΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΗ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΕ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΣΤΑΘΗΣ, Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ,ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟ'Ι'Α ΜΑΣ.


 Φιλε  Νκολα δεν ειναι ο ΚαπταΣταθης αλλα ο ΚαπταΝικος Μπεριστιανος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγνωστη φωτογραφια με λεπτομερεια του *Μιαουλη* απο το Βρινδησιο γυρω στα 1960.
www.delcampe.net

Miaoulis2.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Χαιρετω ολους τους φιλους καραβολατρες με μια φωτο του αποπλου του Ε/Γ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ(επι Νομικου ακομα) απο βιβλιο της εκδοτικης Αθηνων με τιτλο, "Αττικη".

kanaris1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Χαιρετω ολους τους φιλους καραβολατρες με μια φωτο του αποπλου του Ε/Γ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ(επι Νομικου ακομα) απο βιβλιο της εκδοτικης Αθηνων με τιτλο, "Αττικη".


Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια Μαιανδρε. Μπραβο

----------


## Maiandros

...και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,εν ετη 1980,δεμενο στην ομωνυμη ακτη.Πισω του,το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ της Α.Ν.Ε.Κ.

miaoulis1.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

miaoulis6.jpg...και μια ακομη,πλησιαζοντας πιο κοντα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Μιαουλης...σε καρτποσταλ της  Nomikos Lines_
* ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.jpg*
* Για τον φιλο Maiandro*

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστούμε τον φίλο Maiandro...*
*

----------


## Maiandros

> _Ε/Γ Μιαουλης...σε καρτποσταλ της Nomikos Lines_
> *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.jpg*
> *Για τον φιλο Maiandro*


Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## nikos1945

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους συμφονω και εγω,ομως για εμας καθε τετοια φωτογραφια ειναι ενα κοματι απο την ζωην μας.Και εγω θα σε ευχαριστησω με την ευχη να εισε παντα καλα

----------


## τοξοτης

> Χαιρετω ολους τους φιλους καραβολατρες με μια φωτο του αποπλου του Ε/Γ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ(επι Νομικου ακομα) απο βιβλιο της εκδοτικης Αθηνων με τιτλο, "Αττικη".
> 
> kanaris1.jpg


 
Αφου πρώτα ευχαριστήσω και εγώ το φίλο Maiandros για την ωραία φωτ/φία που μας παρουσίασε , θα παρακαλέσω μετά τους <μαιτρ> του είδους να κάνουν αναγνώριση των υπολοίπων πλοίων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Καραισκακης_... Μοναδικο πλοιο ης Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας του Νομικου.

Kariaskakis.jpg

----------


## esperos

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ κατάπλους εις Κάλυμνον, 14 Αυγούστου 1982.

MIAOULIS c 001.jpg MIAOULIS d 001.jpg

----------


## esperos

ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ  ως  TRAFALGAR  στην  ράδα  Περάματος  με  παρέα,  λίγο  πριν  το  τέλος,  17  Αυγούστου  1982.

TRAFALGAR 001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ  ως  TRAFALGAR  στην  ράδα  Περάματος  με  παρέα,  λίγο  πριν  το  τέλος,  17  Αυγούστου  1982.


Πρωτη φορα το βλεπω το αγαπημενο πλοιο με αυτο το ονομα

----------


## Maiandros

> Αφου πρώτα ευχαριστήσω και εγώ το φίλο Maiandros για την ωραία φωτ/φία που μας παρουσίασε , θα παρακαλέσω μετά τους <μαιτρ> του είδους να κάνουν αναγνώριση των υπολοίπων πλοίων.


 
Φιλε Τοξοτη,στο βαθος,στα Λεμοναδικα ειναι πλευρισμενο το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ, αριστερα στη ακτη Τσελεπη, το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.Απο του Αργοσαρωνικου αναγνωριζω μονο το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ(2ο απο αριστερα) και το ΧΑΡΑ (4ο στη σειρα απο αριστερα)

----------


## Maiandros

Σκιτσο που εμπνευστηκα πριν απο μερικα χρονια:_το Ε/Γ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, παρα το δυνατο μελτεμι, συνεχιζει αγερωχο την πορεια του..._

miaoulis mag.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Με χαρά βλέπω ότι αυτές τις μέρες τα < 4 Ιταλιάνικα> έχουν την τιμητική τους.
Μπράβο σε όλους για τις παρουσιάσεις , γατί για μένα τα πλοία αυτά ήταν ήρωικά σαν τους ήρωες τα ονόματα των οποίων έφεραν.
Θα ήμουν δε άδικος αν δεν έλεγα ότι όλα τα πλοία της εποχής εκείνης και τα πληρώματά τους ,απ αυτά που διαβάζω , ήταν ηρωικά.
Τέλος θα έλεγα , προσωπική άποψη , ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός ΙΤΑΛΙΑΝΙΚΑ (έστω κι αν επικράτησε έτσι) , λίγο με ενοχλεί για πλοία που όργωναν τις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αφου πρώτα ευχαριστήσω και εγώ το φίλο Maiandros για την ωραία φωτ/φία που μας παρουσίασε , θα παρακαλέσω μετά τους <μαιτρ> του είδους να κάνουν αναγνώριση των υπολοίπων πλοίων.


_Βλεπω το Αδωνις, το Καλυμνος, την παντοφλα Αφαια, το Καμελια, το Αυρα, το Χαρα,το Αιγινακι???, το Εριεττα, το Μαρινα και το Ελενα_ 




> Σκιτσο που εμπνευστηκα πριν απο μερικα χρονια:_το Ε/Γ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, παρα το δυνατο μελτεμι, συνεχιζει αγερωχο την πορεια του..._
> 
> miaoulis mag.jpg


_Μπραβο!!!Καταπληκτικη ζωγραφια του Μιαουλης απο τον φιλο Maiandros!!!_
_Νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να κοσμισει το αντιστοιχο θεμα του forum οι ζωγραφιες μας_

----------


## Maiandros

> ΔΥΟ CARDPOSTALS ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΟ 1977 ΝΟΜΙΖΩ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ.
> 04.jpg
> 
> 008.JPG


Ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιος,οτι το πλοιο και στα δυο cardpostals ειναι το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ του Κουσουνιαδη.Σε μεγενθυση, ξεχωριζει στο χαμηλοτερο μερος του φουγαρου το χαρακτηριστικο μπλε χρωμα, το οποιο και πλεοναζει στην συνολικη του επιφανεια κι εν συνεχεια το ασπρο-κοκκινο-μπλε, τα οποια δεν ειναι και τοσο ευδιακριτα βεβαια.Επισης η ισαλος φαινεται να ειναι πρασινη-οπως ηταν του ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ(_αλλα και του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ επι_ _Μαγιαση_...) κι επιπλεον στη δευτερη καρτα προς την πρυμνη απουσιαζει η κατα πλατος σιδηροκατασκευη με τα "βαρελακια",την οποια ομως ειχαν και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ, οχι ομως το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ.

----------


## Maiandros

> _Μπραβο!!!Καταπληκτικη ζωγραφια του Μιαουλης απο τον φιλο Maiandros!!!_
> _Νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να κοσμισει το αντιστοιχο θεμα του forum οι ζωγραφιες μας_


Φιλε T.S.S APOLLON, θ'ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη σου, τα ευσημα ομως ανηκουν σε σενα, ως πρωτο διδαξα!Με την σημαντικη προσφορα σου τοσα χρονια, δε μπορουμε παρα να αισθανομαστε ευγνωμονες!

----------


## Ellinis

Ο Maiandros μας χάρισε φρέσκες πόζες με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και ο esperos έβγαλε από το μαγικό καπέλο τις δυο υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από την Καλυμνο, στις οποίες περιέργως  :Wink:  το καράβι φαίνεται και περιποιημένο!

Και με την ευκαιρία της φωτογραφίας του esperos που δείχνει το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ ως TRAFALGAR, να ανεβάσω και άλλη μια από την ίδια περίοδο, νομίζω δια χειρός Α.Scrimali. Ντανιασμένο στο δίαυλο του Περάματος και με το σινιλαο των Σταθάκη-Μανούση να έχει αφαιρεθεί. 
Το πλάνο να πάει για τοπικούς πλόες στη Σενεγάλη δεν υλοποιήθηκε και λίγο αργότερα άφησε τη ντάνα για να πάει στο διαλυτήριο της Ελευσίνας.

kanaris as trafalgar.jpg
Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill της εποχής εκείνης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιος,οτι το πλοιο και στα δυο cardpostals ειναι το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ του Κουσουνιαδη.Σε μεγενθυση, ξεχωριζει στο χαμηλοτερο μερος του φουγαρου το χαρακτηριστικο μπλε χρωμα, το οποιο και πλεοναζει στην συνολικη του επιφανεια κι εν συνεχεια το ασπρο-κοκκινο-μπλε, τα οποια δεν ειναι και τοσο ευδιακριτα βεβαια.Επισης η ισαλος φαινεται να ειναι πρασινη-οπως ηταν του ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ(_αλλα και του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ επι_ _Μαγιαση_...) κι επιπλεον στη δευτερη καρτα προς την πρυμνη απουσιαζει η κατα πλατος σιδηροκατασκευη με τα "βαρελακια",την οποια ομως ειχαν και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ, οχι ομως το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ.


_Σωστα φιλε Maiandros εχεις απολυτο δικιο στις καρτποσταλ του φιλου nikosnasia στο λιμανι της Τηνου ειναι το Αχιλλευς, μεγενθυνα και εγω το πλοιο που ειναι στις καρτποσταλ και φαινεται η μπλε παχια λωριδα οτι ειναι χαμηλα στο φουγαρο οποτε δεν χωρα αμφιβολια ειναι το σινιαλο του Γ.Κουσουνιαδη._
_achilles.jpg_

----------


## Maiandros

> ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ κατάπλους εις Κάλυμνον, 14 Αυγούστου 1982.
> 
> MIAOULIS c 001.jpg MIAOULIS d 001.jpg


 Φοβερες φωτογραφιες,σωστες* κανονιες!!  Το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ εν κινησει...*τι να πω... απλα μοναδικες!Ευχαριστουμε!!




> Ο Maiandros μας χάρισε φρέσκες πόζες με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και ο esperos έβγαλε από το μαγικό καπέλο τις δυο υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από την Καλυμνο, στις οποίες περιέργως  το καράβι φαίνεται και περιποιημένο!
> 
> Και με την ευκαιρία της φωτογραφίας του esperos που δείχνει το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ ως TRAFALGAR, να ανεβάσω και άλλη μια από την ίδια περίοδο, νομίζω δια χειρός Α.Scrimali. Ντανιασμένο στο δίαυλο του Περάματος και με το σινιλαο των Σταθάκη-Μανούση να έχει αφαιρεθεί. 
> Το πλάνο να πάει για τοπικούς πλόες στη Σενεγάλη δεν υλοποιήθηκε και λίγο αργότερα άφησε τη ντάνα για να πάει στο διαλυτήριο της Ελευσίνας.
> 
> kanaris as trafalgar.jpg
> Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill της εποχής εκείνης.


Στην φωτογραφια το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ μοιαζει σα να εχει βγει απο την ιστορικη ναυμαχια που εγινε στο TRAFALGAR.Μακαρι να κερδιζε τη μαχη που εδωσε στην πραγματικοτητα με το χρονο και τους ανθρωπους!Κριμα που χασαμε και τα τεσσερα...

----------


## Maiandros

Διαφημιστικο εποχης της ΘΗΡΑIKHΣ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ

Image30.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Διαφημιστικο εποχης της ΘΗΡΑIKHΣ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ


Ευχαριστουμε. Πραγματι εξαιρετικο ντοκουμεντο

----------


## Maiandros

Ακτη Τζελεπη,Αυγουστος του 1975.Η ληψη της φωτογραφιας ειναι απο το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ λιγο πριν τον αποπλου του,ενω απεναντι του,το γιγαντιαιο  ΜΙΝΟΣ που μολις εχει φτασει απο την Κρητη.Κοσμος και τροχοφορα αποβιβαζονται...Στιγμες με εντονη κινητικοτητα και φασαρια κατω απο την σκια που προσεφεραν τα σκεπαστρα που υπηρχαν τοτε.Η μυρωδια του καλοκαιριου φτανει στα ρουθουνια αναμεμιγμενη με την χαρακτηριστικη μυρωδια των νερων της κοιτης του λιμανιου.Οι επιστρεψαντες εχουν την κουραση του πολυωρου νυχτερινου ταξιδιου ενω αυτοι που φευγουν ειναι γεματοι με την ευχαριστη αγωνια του ταξιδιου...
 miaoulis - minos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αρωμα νοσταλγιας  και χρωμα στις αναμνησεις μας απο τα ντοκουμεντα του φιλου Maiandros!!!

----------


## nikos1945

Καλησπερα στην παρεα ,πραγματι Γιωργο καταπληκτικη η φωτογραφια του φιλου μας η περιγραφη του ακριβεστατη τα εζησα ακριβως ετσι

----------


## Maiandros

Το *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ* καταπλεει  καμαρωτο ,στο λιμανι των Καμαρών στην Σιφνο, λιγο πριν τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του '70.Το ζωναρι με τον μαιανδρο,αρχικα ηταν λεπτοτερο.Αργοτερα ομως-οπως φαινεται και στην φωτο,το πρασινο περιγραμμα του -εκατερωθεν-εγινε πιο φαρδυ,τονιζοντας ετσι ακομη πιο εντονα την παρουσια του ως σινιαλο στο φουγαρο και προσφεροντας  ενα σιγουρα,αισθητικα,καλυτερο αποτελεσμα.
miaoulis13.jpg 
Αφιερωμενη ειδικα στον* nikos1945* και τους υπολοιπους φιλους του site

----------


## nikos1945

Αγαπητε φιλε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση.Θελω ομως να σου πω οτι χαιρομαι πολυ που εισε στην παρεα μας νοσταλγος και εσυ των πλοιων που αφεισαν εποχη .Η εταιρια του Νομικου ηταν κατα την γνωμη μου η ποιο σοβαρη γιαυτο και τα πλοια της ηταν γνωστα σαν αξιοπλοα και καθαρα

----------


## Maiandros

Συμφωνω μαζι σου κι επαυξανω!Και τα "χρωματα" της Θηρ.Ατμοπλοοιας στα πλοια της,ταιριαζαν απολυτα με το ασπρο-μπλε των Πελαγων μας και των νησιων...και εδειχναν ολα(και ηταν!)αρχοντικα.

----------


## gpap2006

Ο πλοιοκτήτης τους Μάρκος Νομικός ήταν ο βουλευτής Κυκλάδων της ΕΡΕ τις δεκαετίες 50,60 ή πρόκειται για συνωνυμία?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ναι ηταν βουλευτης Κυκλαδων

----------


## Maiandros

> Μια φωτογραφία, πολύ χαμηλής ποιότητας, με ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο.
> Στο *Καρλόβασι της Σάμου* ένα από τα *τετράδυμα.*
> 
> Η εικόνα προέρχεται από ένα παλιό βοήθημα της Γεωγραφίας με εικόνες που τις κολλούσαμε στο τετράδιο του μαθήματος της *"Πατριδογνωσίας".*
> Πίσω από την εικόνα αναγράφεται:
> 
> _"Καρλόβασι Σάμου: ¶ποψις λιμανιού:_
> _Το Καρλόβασι βρίσκεται στο Β. τμήμα της νήσου. Είναι πρωτεύουσα της κοινότητας Καρλοβασίου. Η περιοχή είναι πολύ εύφορη. Παράγει ελιές, σιτηρά, σταφίδες, ωραίο κρασί και κτηνοτροφικά προϊόντα. Έχει πολλά βυρσοδεψεία. Η πόλη είναι κρυμμένη στο πράσινο. Το λιμάνι έχει μεγάλη κίνηση. Απ' αυτό εξάγονται τα προϊόντα της περιοχής. Στην εικόνα βλέπουμε μία άποψη του λιμανιού, στο βάθος την πόλη και στο ύψωμα το γραφικό εκκλησάκι."_ 
> 
> Στο Καρλόβασι.jpg


Το πλοιο στην φωτογραφια ειναι το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ.Αυτο προδιδεται απο το μηκος της γραμματοσειρας του ονοματος του αλλα και απο το υψος που εχουν τα βιτζια του.Το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ και το *ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ* ειχαν ψηλοτερα βιντζια(και τα 2 ζευγη τους)απο αυτων του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.(και αυτος ειναι ενας τροπος να τα ξεχωριζουμε οταν τα ονοματα τους δεν ειναι ευδιακρειτα...)Αυτη η διαφορα εκανε στα ματια τα δικα μου το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ να δειχνει πιο μεγαλοπρεπες και επιβλητικο σε σχεση με τα αλλα 2 λευκα αδερφα του αλλα και με το* ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ* το οποιο,"μικρο"σκαρι..,αμπασο..,με πολλα ανοιχτα πλευρικα τμηματα και καταστρωματα,απο αποψη αισθητικης ηταν "πολυ" για να ειναι *μαυρο*...κι αργοτερα *μπλε*(στις αρχες επι Γ.Κουσουνιαδη).Η οπτικη του εικονα "_βαραινε_" και "_εσπαγε_"....σε αντιθεση ισως με πιο ογκωδη πλοια στα οποια το σκουρο χρωμα τους προσεδιδε κυρος, μεγαλοπρεπεια και κομψοτητα.Τ'αδερφα αυτα, λευκα και με τα "χρωματα" της Θηρ.Ατμοπλοοιας εδειχναν σιγουρα ομορφοτερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοιο στην φωτογραφια ειναι το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ.Αυτο προδιδεται απο το μηκος της γραμματοσειρας του ονοματος του αλλα και απο το υψος που εχουν τα βιτζια του.Το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ και το *ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ* ειχαν ψηλοτερα βιντζια(και τα 2 ζευγη τους)απο αυτων του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.(και αυτος ειναι ενας τροπος να τα ξεχωριζουμε οταν τα ονοματα τους δεν ειναι ευδιακρειτα...)Αυτη η διαφορα εκανε στα ματια τα δικα μου το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ να δειχνει πιο μεγαλοπρεπες και επιβλητικο σε σχεση με τα αλλα 2 λευκα αδερφα του αλλα και με το* ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ* το οποιο,"μικρο"σκαρι..,αμπασο..,με πολλα ανοιχτα πλευρικα τμηματα και καταστρωματα,απο αποψη αισθητικης ηταν "πολυ" για να ειναι *μαυρο*...κι αργοτερα *μπλε*(στις αρχες επι Γ.Κουσουνιαδη).Η οπτικη του εικονα "_βαραινε_" και "_εσπαγε_"....σε αντιθεση ισως με πιο ογκωδη πλοια στα οποια το σκουρο χρωμα τους προσεδιδε κυρος, μεγαλοπρεπεια και κομψοτητα.Τ'αδερφα αυτα, λευκα και με τα "χρωματα" της Θηρ.Ατμοπλοοιας εδειχναν σιγουρα ομορφοτερα.


 Πάντως δύσκολο να τα ξεχωρίσεις σε ομορφιά.Νομίζω και ο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ είχε τη δική του γοητεία.Μαύρο σκάφος,κίτρινο ζωνάρι,το σινιάλο του Ποταμιάνου...Τα νέα παιδιά νομίζω είναι άτυχα που δεν γνώρισαν αυτό το θρυλικό κουαρτέτο στην ακτοπλοϊα.

----------


## esperos

ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ  πρ  ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ   στα  άσπρα.  ¶φιξη  στην  Κάλυμνο  καλοκαίρι  1975


ACHILLES.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Ευχαριστουμε esperos για την υπεροχη αυτη φωτογραφια του ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ!Αγαπημενο και αυτο!Τα "χρωματα" του Κουσουνιαδη του εδιναν μια ιδιαιτερη φωτογενεια.Ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω δυο φορες με αυτο,καπου στα τελευταια του...Μια κατασκευαστικη διαφορα που ειχε σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα αδερφα του ειναι οτι απο το συγκεκριμενο απουσιαζε ανεκαθεν το μικρο ιστιο(με φωτακι στην κορυφη του)απο το μπροστινο μερος του φουγαρου του.Ολα τα υπολοιπα αδελφα του το ειχαν απο κατασκευης.
Τωρα επισης θυμηθηκα... την εποχη που ερχοταν στο νησι μου και το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ(αξεχαστη εποχη!!) εγω κι η αδερφη μου,πιτσιρικια τοτε, καναμε γκαλοπ στον κοσμο για το ποιο απο τα δυο προτιμανε!με μια μικρη διαφορα υπερισχυσε το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και σ' αυτο πιστευω ισως να επαιξε ρολο οτι το "ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ" ηταν ενα καινουριο ονομα για αυτους,ενω το "ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ" είχε εντυπωθει χρονια τωρα στο μυαλο τους...και γενικα προτιμουσαν αυτο που ειχαν συνηθισει απο παλαιοτερα να τους εξυπηρετει...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο τα επικαιρα του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.
Δεκαπενταυγουστος 1954 στην Τηνο.   Παντα ωραια εποχη να βρουμε τα επιβατηγα ολα μαζι!
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...528&thid=15428

Εδω το αγαπημενο μου *Καραισκακης


*Kar.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστουμε esperos για την υπεροχη αυτη φωτογραφια του ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ!Αγαπημενο και αυτο!Τα "χρωματα" του Κουσουνιαδη του εδιναν μια ιδιαιτερη φωτογενεια.Ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω δυο φορες με αυτο,καπου στα τελευταια του...Μια κατασκευαστικη διαφορα που ειχε σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα αδερφα του ειναι οτι απο το συγκεκριμενο απουσιαζε ανεκαθεν το μικρο ιστιο(με φωτακι στην κορυφη του)απο το μπροστινο μερος του φουγαρου του.Ολα τα υπολοιπα αδελφα του το ειχαν απο κατασκευης.
> Τωρα επισης θυμηθηκα... την εποχη που ερχοταν στο νησι μου και το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ(αξεχαστη εποχη!!) εγω κι η αδερφη μου,πιτσιρικια τοτε, καναμε γκαλοπ στον κοσμο για το ποιο απο τα δυο προτιμανε!με μια μικρη διαφορα υπερισχυσε το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και σ' αυτο πιστευω ισως να επαιξε ρολο οτι το "ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ" ηταν ενα καινουριο ονομα για αυτους,ενω το "ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ" είχε εντυπωθει χρονια τωρα στο μυαλο τους...και γενικα προτιμουσαν αυτο που ειχαν συνηθισει απο παλαιοτερα να τους εξυπηρετει...


 Νομίζω ότι με τα χρώματα Νομικού ή Ποταμιάνου τα καράβια ήταν πιό όμορφα.Ειδικά το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ με το μπλε σκάφος στην αρχή έχανε πάρα πολύ.Mιά μη ορατή εξωτερικά διαφορά ήταν οι μηχανές στους "στρατηγούς" ήταν Ansaldo ενώ στους "ναυάρχους"  FIAT.

----------


## Maiandros

Συμφωνο φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ οτι το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ βαμμενο μπλε(επι Κουσουνιαδη)δεν ηταν τοσο ομορφο οσο λευκο.Τα "χρωματα" ομως του Κουσουνιαδη στο φουγαρο,του εδιναν μια ιδιαιτερη φωτογενεια.

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ μονο και σιωπηλο στην Ακτη Κονδυλη,απογευμα πρωτομαγιας του 1978.

achilleus.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Νομίζω ότι με τα χρώματα Νομικού ή Ποταμιάνου τα καράβια ήταν πιό όμορφα.Ειδικά το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ με το μπλε σκάφος στην αρχή έχανε πάρα πολύ.Mιά μη ορατή εξωτερικά διαφορά ήταν οι μηχανές στους "στρατηγούς" ήταν Ansaldo ενώ στους "ναυάρχους" FIAT.


Αγαπητέ  ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ  ΧΙΩΤΗ  μήπως  η  Ansaldo  έφτιαχνε  και  μηχανές  FIAT  με  άδεια  (licence) τότε;

----------


## Maiandros

> Απο τα επικαιρα του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.
> Δεκαπενταυγουστος 1954 στην Τηνο. Παντα ωραια εποχη να βρουμε τα επιβατηγα ολα μαζι!
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...528&thid=15428
> 
> Εδω το αγαπημενο μου *Καραισκακης*
> 
> 
> Kar.jpg


*Φοβερη* πραγματικα, η φωτογραφια και σ'ευχαριστουμε!Στην συγκεκριμενη μαλιστα, οι σκιες τονιζουν το ποσο ομορφα ηταν καμωμενα αυτα τα σκαρια!Δυστυχως εγω δεν ειχα την τυχη να "γνωρισω" προσωπικα το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ....παρα μοναχα μεσα απο φωτογραφιες και αφηγησεις παλαιοτερων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ακομη πλανα του *Καραισκακη*. Ηταν ενα καταπληκτικο πλοιο, με ωραιο σκαρι, ευρυχωρους εσωτερικους χωρους ωραιο σαλονι και μπαρ (και μια τεραστια φωτογραφια του Γεωργιου Κ.!). Η δευτερα θεση ηταν αποκαλυψη για την Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια και οδηγησε σε μεγαλες αλλαγες αλλων πλοιων της εποχης. 

IMG_2725.jpgIMG_2727.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητέ ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ ΧΙΩΤΗ μήπως η Ansaldo έφτιαχνε και μηχανές FIAT με άδεια (licence) τότε;


Έτσι πρέπει να ήταν. Ουσιαστικά το ίδιο μοντέλο .

----------


## Maiandros

> ¶λλη μία φωτογραφία του Μιαούλης τον Αύγουστο του 1973 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Πορτοκαλί χρώμα η ρίγα στο φουγάρο και στα γράμματα του ονόματός του.
> 
> miaoulis.jpg


Στην φωτογραφια,το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,δεν εχει πορτοκαλι ζωναρι στο φουγαρο του.Ειναι το ζωναρι που εμπεριεχει τον μαιανδρο (με πρασινο-κιτρινο χρωμα) απλα το φως του ηλιου και η θολουρα της φωτογραφιας δεν του επιτρεπει να ειναι ευδιακριτο και μαλιστα στην συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια το ζωναρι ειναι χωρις το πρασινο περιγραμα το οποιο προστεθηκε εκατερωθεν λιγο αργοτερα με αποτελεσμα να γινει και πιο ομορφο.Με το ιδιο εντονο κιτρινο χρωμα ηταν γραμμενο και το ονομα του στην πρυμνη και στην πλωρη.




> _Ιδου και το μοντελο του_ *Καναρης*...
> 
> 231.jpg


Αυτο το μοντελο του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ,κυριως λογω της θηκης μεσα στην οποια βρισκεται...με κανει να πιστευω οτι ειναι αυτο που "πρωταγωνιστει" στην Ελληνικη ταινια "ΒΙΒΑ ΡΕΝΑ" με την αξεχαστη Βλαχοπουλου και τον Κωνστανταρα.Φαινεται σε αρκετα πλανα καθως βρισκοταν στο γραφειο του εφοπλιστη-Κωνστανταρα και αρκετες σκηνες της ταινιας διαδραματιζονται εκει...."ΒΙΒΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ",λοιπον!

----------


## Ellinis

To μοντέλο του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ το έσκασε από την προθήκη που το κράταγε μακρυά από το υγρό στοιχείο και βγήκε στα ανοιχτά :grin:

kanaris22.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Καλα εκανε και το εσκασε....ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φοβερα ρεαλιστικο!!!  Αψογη δουλεια!!!

----------


## Maiandros

> Γεια σας
> Τρεις φωτογραφίες από τα "Ιταλικά" πλοία. Οι δύο είναι από το μεγάλο καταστρωμα της πλώρης του "ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ" τραβηγμένες περίπου 8 το πρωί στον Πειραιά στις 6 Σεπτεμβρίου 1974. Το δρομολόγιο ήταν για Ίο-Σαντορίνη. Κάτι είχε συμβεί με τ(ις)η μηχαν(ες)ή του, γιατί το καράβι το πρωί που έφτασα Πειραιά ήτανε δεμένο με την πλώρη να βλέπει τον Ηλεκτρικό, δηλαδή ανάποδα. Όταν ξεκινήσαμε στις 8, έκανε όπισθεν, έφτασε στο κέντρο του λιμανιού, έρριξε τη μία άγκυρα και με τη βοήθεια της μηχανής, γυρίζοντας γύρω από την άγκυρα έκανε στροφή περίπου μισού κύκλου και έφερε την πλώρη να βλέπει την έξοδο του λιμανιού. Το ότι κάτι είχε η μηχανή είναι σίγουρο γιατί για μεγάλο διάστημα πηγαίναμε με πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα και φτάσαμε τελικά στη Σαντορίνη ύστερα από 12 ώρες!!
> Η τρίτη φωτογραφία ειναι τραβηγμένη από το καράβι μας, καθώς γυρίζαμε στον Πειραιά από τις διακοπές μας και επομένως πιθανότατα είναι Σάββατο ή Κυριακή, Αύγουστος του 1976. Το "Ιταλικό" μόλις έχει περάσει το ακρωτήριο Τάμελος της Κέας. Τότε οι μηχανές μου δεν είχαν τηλεφακό και έτσι το ζουμ έγινε στο σκανάρισμα, απ' όπου και η κακή ποιότητα. Ποιο όμως είναι; Ίσως το Σ στο φουγάρο να βοηθήσει τους επαίοντες. Αναμένομεν.
> Και οι τρεις φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο μου σκαναρισμένες από αρνητικό φίλμ 6*6 cm.
> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> MIAOULIS 01PIRAEUS 6 SEPT 1974 (Custom).jpg
> 
> MIAOULIS 02 PIRAEUS 6 SEPT 1974 (Custom).jpg
> ...


Εχω βασιμες υποψιες οτι η ληψη των φωτογραφιων δεν εχει γινει πανω στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ αλλα απο το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και αυτο απο στοιχεια που διακρινω στην δευτερη φωτο(Συν.Αρχειο 53231).Το βασικοτερο βεβαια ειναι οτι το 1974 το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ηταν υπο την πλοιοκτησια του Μαγιαση και ζωναρι με μαιανδρο στο φουγαρο στην συγκεκριμενη φωτο δεν βλεπουμε...φαινεται ωστοσο το πανω μπλε ζωναρι ενω το "*Σ Μ*" των *Σ*ταθακη-*Μ*ανουσου[1973-1979] και το κατω ζωναρι δεν φαινονται.Του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ το πανω μπλε ζωναρι(επι Στριντζη 1976-1979) ηταν ψηλοτερα στο φουγαρο σε σχεση με του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ.Επισης,στην φωτο το χαμηλοτερο μερος του καθρεπτη(κατω απ'τα παραθυρα προσοψεως της Α' θεσης),φαινεται να ειναι βαμμενο(οπως και τα εσωτ.παραπετα της πλωρης)ενω του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ουδεποτε ηταν βαμμενο, παρα μονο το εσωτ.μερος των παραπετων του(*πρασινο* ανοιχτο) και αυτο επι Μαγιαση και Στριντζη(επι Νομικου δεν γνωριζω).Πανι στα καγκελακια πανω απ'την γεφυρα, το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ μονο στις αρχες επι Μαγιαση ειχε, ενω το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ το ειχε(οχι παντα βεβαια...)επι Σταθακη-Μανουσου(φωτο 1).Η κουλουρα που λιγο φαινεται, στο Συνημμενο Αρχειο 53231,πισω απ'τον εργατη της αγκυρας,ειναι εγκατεστημενη στο μεσον της προσοψεως της υπερκατασκευης στην πλωρη,ενω στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ [το 1974] ηταν στην ακρη αριστερα(φωτο 2).Το μηκος της γραμματοσειρας του ονοματος πανω στην κουλουρα,τελος, φαινεται οτι ειναι μικρο.
Συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα...αλλα ενιωσα οτι αφου ειδα κατι,επρεπε να το πω
O19b[1].jpg miaoulis13.jpg 
-----(φωτο 1) ------- (φωτο 2)

----------


## Maiandros

Μια cardpostal η οποια συμπληρωνει το προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου καθως φαινεται σχετικα καθαρα(η μεγεθυνση βοηθαει)η κουλουρα τοποθετημενη στο μεσο της υπερκατασκευης στην πλωρη στο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ αντιθετα με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ(προς τα τελη του)οπου εκει υπηρχαν δυο κουλουρες τοποθετημενες στις δυο ακρες.


.Untitled-2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Μιαουλης_ και *Appia* μαζι. Γυρω στο 1963

Miaoulis Appia 1960s.jpg

www.ebay.com

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην φωτογραφια,το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,δεν εχει πορτοκαλι ζωναρι στο φουγαρο του.Ειναι το ζωναρι που εμπεριεχει τον μαιανδρο (με πρασινο-κιτρινο χρωμα) απλα το φως του ηλιου και η θολουρα της φωτογραφιας δεν του επιτρεπει να ειναι ευδιακριτο και μαλιστα στην συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια το ζωναρι ειναι χωρις το πρασινο περιγραμα το οποιο προστεθηκε εκατερωθεν λιγο αργοτερα με αποτελεσμα να γινει και πιο ομορφο.Με το ιδιο εντονο κιτρινο χρωμα ηταν γραμμενο και το ονομα του στην πρυμνη και στην πλωρη.


φίλε maiandros, βλέπω οτι το έχεις σπουδάσει το θέμα των τεσσάρων ιταλικών :-D

Φαίνεται οτι όπως ήταν το αρχικό σινιάλο του Μαγιάση (χωρίς το πράσινο περίγραμμα πάνω-κάτω από τον μαίανδρο) χανόταν το σχέδιο. Μετά την προσθήκη του ήταν πολύ πιο ξεκάθαρο.
Και μιλώντας για μαίανδρους να αναφέρουμε οτι μαίανδρο είχε και το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ μέχρι το 1985 αλλά με πιο στρογγυλεμένες γωνίες. Επίσης μαίανδρο είχαν τα πλοία της "Α.Ε.Θαλλασίων Επιχειρήσεων" του Α.Παληού που είχε μαζέψει 20 ακτοπλοϊκά το 1916 (σχετική φωτο εδώ). Τότε ήταν άσπρος μαίανδρος σε μπλέ λουρίδα σε φάβα φουγάρο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Ellinis o φιλος Maiandros οχι μονο τo εχει σπουδασει αλλα μεχρι και μεταπτυχιακο εχει κανει!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτο το μοντελο του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ,κυριως λογω της θηκης μεσα στην οποια βρισκεται...με κανει να πιστευω οτι ειναι αυτο που "πρωταγωνιστει" στην Ελληνικη ταινια "ΒΙΒΑ ΡΕΝΑ" με την αξεχαστη Βλαχοπουλου και τον Κωνστανταρα.Φαινεται σε αρκετα πλανα καθως βρισκοταν στο γραφειο του εφοπλιστη-Κωνστανταρα και αρκετες σκηνες της ταινιας διαδραματιζονται εκει...."ΒΙΒΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ",λοιπον!


Ομοίωμα και θήκη είναι ίδια με αυτά που έφτιαξε αναγνώστης του "Εφοπλιστή" τα οποία είδα και από κοντά.Τόσο καθαρή βγαίνει η φωτό από τη ταινία; Πάντως το "επίσημο" ομοίωμα που υπήρχε στου Νομικού και αργότερα στων Σταθάκη-Μανούσου διέφερε και είχε πολλή λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## Maiandros

> _Μιαουλης_ και *Appia* μαζι. Γυρω στο 1963
> 
> Miaoulis Appia 1960s.jpg
> 
> www.ebay.com


 ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια και ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!Φαινεται και η προσθετη υπερκατασκευη στο καταστρωμα λεμβων,πισω απο το φουγαρο η οποια ειχε σε καθε πλευρα προς τις βαρκες ,ενα παραθυρο(φινιστρινι μεσα σε ξυλινο τετραγωνο πλαισιο,οπως αυτα των καμπινων Α'θεσης στο καταστρωμα περιπατου)και δυο πορτες που κοιταζαν προς την πρυμνη.Επειδη λοιπον ειχε δυο πορτες,ο χωρος εσωτερικα θα πρεπει να ηταν χωρισμενος σε δυο μερη και υποθετω οτι εκει θα βρισκονταν δυο καμπινες πληρωματος.Αν γνωριζει καποιος,ας μας διαφωτισει πανω σε αυτο.Φαινεται επισης και η υπερκατασκευη-bar  στο καταστρωμα περιπατου προς την πρυμνη η οποια αργοτερα ξηλωθηκε.

----------


## george_kerkyra

> _Μιαουλης_ και *Appia* μαζι. Γυρω στο 1963
> 
> Miaoulis Appia 1960s.jpg
> 
> www.ebay.com


  Να συμπληρώσω ότι είναι στην Κέρκυρα στο Νέο Λιμάνι όπως είχε διαμορφωθεί. Το Παλιό χρησιμοποιούνταν τότε μόνο από τα πορθμεία της γραμμής Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Μιαουλης...σε επιχρωματισμενη φωτογραφια του Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου_
_MIAOULIS_2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καλο θα ηταν να αρχισουν να ανεβαζουν οι φιλοι φωτογραφιες εσωτερικων χωρων των πλοιων αυτων.   Στις πρωτες σελιδες αυτου του θεματος υπαρχουν μερικες αλλα ειναι απο παλια κινηματογραφικα εργα και δεν δειχνουν την μεγαλοπρεπεια των χωρων (τουλαχιστον αυτων που θυμαμαι εγω).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τραπεζαρια πρωτης θεσης του Ε/Γ Μιαουλης_
*Miaoulis Dinning Room.jpg*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Τραπεζαρια πρωτης θεσης του Ε/Γ Μιαουλης_


Τα εχεις ολα Γιωργο μου. Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στην ομορφη Σαντορινη..._
scan004.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ Βεν.Ησαιας & Σια _

----------


## Maiandros

> _Στην ομορφη Σαντορινη..._
> scan004.jpg
> _Καρτποσταλ Βεν.Ησαιας & Σια_


Πολυ ομορφο και σπανιο καρτποσταλ με το  ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ  "αναμεσα"  στα λευκα κτισματα των Φηρων!

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Ένας ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ βγαλένος από τα παλιά, χαρισμένος στους BEN BRUCE, TSS Apollon, Ellinis και βέβαια στον maiandros. 

kanaris 8.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> _Ε/Γ Μιαουλης...σε επιχρωματισμενη φωτογραφια του Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου_
> _MIAOULIS_2.jpg


Απλα....ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!Ειναι για ποστερ ή ακομα και για καδρο στον τοιχο!T.S.S APOLLON εισαι απιστευτος!




> Ένας ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ βγαλένος από τα παλιά, χαρισμένος στους BEN BRUCE, TSS Apollon, Ellinis και βέβαια στον maiandros. 
> 
> kanaris 8.jpg


Ευχαριστουμε για την καταπληκτικη αυτη φωτογραφια!Θα την ελεγα και καλλιτεχνικη!_Το πλοιο,οι ανθρωποι...τα χρωματα..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ένας ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ βγαλένος από τα παλιά, χαρισμένος στους BEN BRUCE, TSS Apollon, Ellinis και βέβαια στον maiandros. 
> 
> kanaris 8.jpg


_ Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο καραβολατρη GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS για τα ομορφα ντοκουμεντα που μας χαριζει!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Μιαουλης στο μεγαλο λιμανι το Καλοκαιρι του 1983_ 
_ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ1983.jpg_

----------


## Maiandros

> φίλε maiandros, βλέπω οτι το έχεις σπουδάσει το θέμα των τεσσάρων ιταλικών :-D
> 
> Φαίνεται οτι όπως ήταν το αρχικό σινιάλο του Μαγιάση (χωρίς το πράσινο περίγραμμα πάνω-κάτω από τον μαίανδρο) χανόταν το σχέδιο. Μετά την προσθήκη του ήταν πολύ πιο ξεκάθαρο.
> Και μιλώντας για μαίανδρους να αναφέρουμε οτι μαίανδρο είχε και το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ μέχρι το 1985 αλλά με πιο στρογγυλεμένες γωνίες. Επίσης μαίανδρο είχαν τα πλοία της "Α.Ε.Θαλλασίων Επιχειρήσεων" του Α.Παληού που είχε μαζέψει 20 ακτοπλοϊκά το 1916 (σχετική φωτο εδώ). Τότε ήταν άσπρος μαίανδρος σε μπλέ λουρίδα σε φάβα φουγάρο.


Βασικα φιλε Ellinis,το ζωναρι στο φουγαρο του ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ εμπεριειχε την μυκηναικη σπειρα ετσι ωστε το σινιαλο να συσχετιζεται με το ονομα που εφερνε το πλοιο.

----------


## Maiandros

Το φουγαρο ψηλα μοιαζει με καζανι που βραζει καθως το ρυθμικο μπασο των αναμμενων μηχανων, χτυπαει στ'αυτια μας μαζι με τη φασαρια των ανθρωπων και της κινησης του λιμανιου.Το "ζεστο" αυτο "καζανι"μου δειχνει απειλητικο καθως πλησιαζουμε να επιβιβαστουμε.Πιτσιρικας καθως ημουνα,φοβομουν μηπως σφυριξει και μου σπασει τ'αυτια...και σκεφτομουν_..."καλα δεν μπορουν να το χαμηλώσουν(την ενταση)λιγο;κοσμος υπαρχει απο κατω..."._ 
Απο ενα τρανζιστορακι καπου αναμεσα στο πληθος ακουγονται ευχαριστες μελωδιες ελαφρολαϊκων τραγουδιων της εποχης(Λιζετα Νικολαου,Μητροπανος κ.α).Η μυρωδια του καμμενου πετρελαιου απο το ξεφυσημα των μηχανων διαχεεται στον αερα αναμεμειγμενη με τη πρωινη μυρωδια του καλοκαιριου..Πανω στο πλοιο η χαρακτηριστικη καραβιλα ποτιζει τα σωθικα μας και μεσα στην αναμπουμπουλα του κουβαληματος και του σπρωξιματος,..
_- Ωωω!καλημερα!τι κανετε;για κατω; ...._
_- Ναι, για κατω.._
_- Θα κατσετε πολυ;_
_- Ναι, μεχρι το Σεπτεμβρη που ανοιγουν τα σχολεια!_
Πολλοι εχουν επιλεξει να κατεβουν  στο λιμανι και να ταξιδεψουν με τα αναλογα ρουχα των διακοπων, αφηνοντας στην ακρη μια ωρα αρχιτερα τα σφιχτα ρουχα της πολης.Ηδη νιωθουν τη γλυκια απελευθερωση κι αδημονουν να εισπνευσουν βαθεια το ιωδιο της καθαρης θαλασσας σαν λυτρωση απο το καυσαεριο.
*"Παρακαλουνται οι κυριοι επισκεπτες, οπως εξελθουν απο το πλοιο.Το πλοιο ειναι ετοιμο προς αναχωρηση."*
*Εκκωφαντικη* σφυριγματια!!!
_...."παει την εκανε...αυτο ηταν!"..._σκεφτηκα
_- Ν'ανεβουμε στη γεφυρα;_
_- Οχι τωρα...μετα!κατσε δω και μη τρεχεις μακρια!
_... ... ... *"ΜΟΛΑ ΟΛΑ!"*
Ειμαστε ετοιμοι να ξεχυθουμε στο ανοιχτο πελαγος και στο νησι που μας περιμενει.Υπομονη μεχρι να φτασουμε... 

Untitled-3C.jpgmiaoulis - minos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο φιλος Maiandros ξεφυλλιζει τις αναμνησεις του και εμεις ταξιδευουμε μαζι τους!!!_

----------


## Maiandros

> Μια γνώριμη και ζεστή γέφυρα σε σκαρί που δούλεψε στην άγονη. Μερικοί μπορεί να έχουν δει τη φωτογραφία ήδη. Για γερούς λύτες...
> 
> gefyra.jpg
> 
> Copyright


Πιστευω οτι πρεπει να ειναι η γεφυρα(οιακιστηριο) του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ ή του ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ με περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να ειναι το τελευταιο...Φανταζομαι οτι του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ θα ηταν το ιδιο περιποιημενη με αυτη του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ του οποιου θυμαμαι το πατωμα ηταν καλυμμενο εξ'ολοκληρου με ξυλινο δαπεδο,αυτο με τα τετραγωνακια που στραγγιζουν τα νερα,σε χρωμα πρασινο.Το ταβανι ηταν επενδυμενο με την χαρακτηριστικη ψευδοροφη με τις μικρες οπες,τρυπες, που καλυπτουν ολη την επιφανεια της,χρωματος ανοιχτο πρασινο(κατι σαν φυστικί) ενω με το ιδιο χρωμα ηταν βαμμενες και ολες οι ακαλυπτες μεταλλικες επιφανειες.Την ιδια αποχρωση ειχε και η φορμάικα με την οποια ηταν καλυμμενη ολοκληρη η επιφανεια της προσοψης της γεφυρας δινοντας ετσι εναν αρμονικο χρωματικο συνδυασμο με το σκουρο χρωμα του ξυλινου πλαισιου των παραθυρων.Με αυτες τις αποχρωσεις,ο χωρος εδειχνε ζεστος και ξεκουραστος στο ματι...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Καναρης* στην Σαμο απο παλια καρτ ποσταλ

Samos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω ολους τους φιλους maiandros, TSS APOLLON, GIANNI MANJOURI ,ellinis  και βεβαια nicholas peppas για την μεγαλη προσφορα τους στο θεμα που εχει παρει φωτια με ιστορικα ντοκουμεντα.Ισως τα πιο ιστορικα πλοια που ηρθαν στην ελλαδα. με τεραστια προσφορα και ονοματα βγαλμενα απο την ιστορια και οχι το μαρκετινγκ

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφια που ειχε την καλοσυνη να μου παραχωρησει ο πρακτορας Νικολαος Πρεκας.
Την αφιερωνω εξαιρετικα... στον φιλο που εφτιαχνε καφεδες στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ._Ξερει αυτος_...

miaoulis4.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ Ή ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ ;
> ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ.
> Card postal 019.JPG


Πιστευω οτι ειναι το *ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ* επειδη τα βιντσια του φαινονται να ειναι ψηλοτερα(οπως και του *ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ*) απο αυτα των *ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ* και *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.*Αυτη η διαφορα με κανει να θεωρω οτι το *ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ* ειχε επιβλητικοτερη εμφανιση απο αυτη των αλλων δυο λευκων αδερφων του.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφια που ειχε την καλοσυνη να μου παραχωρησει ο πρακτορας Νικολαος Πρεκας.
> Την αφιερωνω εξαιρετικα... στον φιλο που εφτιαχνε καφεδες στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ._Ξερει αυτος_...
> 
> miaoulis4.jpg


Μάλλον η καλύτερη φωτογραφία του πλοίου τον καιρό που ήταν το μοναχαοβάπορο του Μαγιάση. Πάντα μου έκανε εντύπωση το όνομα της εταιρίας... "Αθηναϊκαί Κρουαζιέραι", γιατί να ονομαστεί έτσι μια εταιρία που έκανε ακτοπλοϊα;  :Confused:

----------


## Maiandros

> Μάλλον η καλύτερη φωτογραφία του πλοίου τον καιρό που ήταν το μοναχαοβάπορο του Μαγιάση. Πάντα μου έκανε εντύπωση το όνομα της εταιρίας... "Αθηναϊκαί Κρουαζιέραι", γιατί να ονομαστεί έτσι μια εταιρία που έκανε ακτοπλοϊα;


Ισως,επειδη ηταν πρωτοεμφανιζομενη εταιρεια στον χωρο και με ενα μονο καραβι,να χρησιμοποιησε την επωνυμια αυτη για να δωσει μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα στην παρουσια της καθως επισης και μια αλλη διασταση στο υφος και τον τροπο εξυπηρετησης,με τον οποιο θα εκτελουσε τα ακτοπλοϊκα του δρομολογια.Μπορει επισης,ολη αυτη η αρχαϊκη αναφορα(το ονομα της εταιρειας)και παρουσια(ζωναρι στο φουγαρο με τον μαιανδρο)να εγινε κατοπιν επηρρεασμου απο το νεοεμφανιζομενο τοτε κι επιτυχημενο ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ που εφερε επισης αρχαϊκο ονομα και σινιαλο(ζωναρι στο φουγαρο με την μυκηναϊκη σπειρα)

----------


## Ellinis

Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη, δεν το είχα συνδυάσει στο μυαλό μου! 

Και από εμένα μια φωτογραφία του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ με το "Α.Α." στο φουγάρο πια, πλαγιοδετημένο στην κλασσική του θέση. Αν παρατηρήσετε θα δείτε οτι η μπίγα έχει γυρίσει προς τα έξω και κάτι κρατάει, ενώ ένας ναύτης κάτι φαίνεται να κάνει εκεί που τελειώνει το "ζωνάρι". 

Miaoulis.jpg
Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill γύρω στο 1982.

----------


## Maiandros

Περιεργη φαση που εξελισσεται,οπως φαινεται απο τον κοσμο πανω στο πλοιο,λιγο πριν τον αποπλου του.Λες και ετοιμαζονται να φορτωσουν την βαρκα με το βιντσι πανω στην πλωρη!Σε μεγεθυνση μαλιστα, φαινεται και ο γατζος απο τον οποιο κρεμεται(σε τριγωνο σχημα) το σχοινι που αγκαλιαζει τη βαρκα.Το ερωτημα που προκυπτει βεβαια ειναι:αυτοι που βρισκονται μεσα στη βαρκα για να την δεσουν παρεμειναν μεσα και κατα την ανυψωση της;

----------


## idrohoos

Το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στον κάβο πάπα το 1971.

KANARIS  1971 ΚΑΒΟ ΠΑΠΑΣ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφια που ειχε την καλοσυνη να μου παραχωρησει ο πρακτορας Νικολαος Πρεκας.
> Την αφιερωνω εξαιρετικα... στον φιλο που εφτιαχνε καφεδες στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ._Ξερει αυτος_...
> 
> miaoulis4.jpg


 Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι  το αρχικό ραντάρ 'εχει αντικατασταθεί με νεότερο τύπου Decca.Όσο γιά τον τίτλο της εταιρείας πιστεύω ότι ίσως η πρόθεση ήταν αρχικά να κάνει κρουαζιέρες με αυτό ή άλλο πλοίο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στον κάβο πάπα το 1971.
> 
> KANARIS  1971 ΚΑΒΟ ΠΑΠΑΣ.jpg


 Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια  του Καναρης με το σινιαλο  της Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας !!! Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο idrohoos!!!

----------


## Maiandros

> Το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στον κάβο πάπα το 1971.
> 
> KANARIS  1971 ΚΑΒΟ ΠΑΠΑΣ.jpg


 Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφιε φιλε idrohoos και σ'ευχαριστουμε!Πολυ ζωντανη,σαν να ειμαστε εκει... με τον ΚΑΝΑΡΗ  να περναει διπλα μας συνεχιζοντας την πορεια του.Φαινεται και η εσωτερικη πλευρα του παραπετου της πλωρης που ειναι βαμμενο με χρωμα πρασινο ανοιχτο.




> Πριν λίγους μήνες, γνωστό ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό, δημοσίευσε ορισμένες φωτογραφίες του κ.Δεσποτίδη. 
> Σε μια από αυτές φαίνονται να κρέμονται ανεμόσκαλες από τις βάρκες του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ. Ποιός μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει το γιατί;
> 
> miaoulis side.jpg


Στα τετραδυμα αυτα πλοια,απο κατασκευης τους υπηρχαν αυτες οι ανεμοσκαλες στην εξωτερικη πλευρα των σωσιβιων λεμβων τους οπου μεσα τους υπηρχε τυλιγμενη αυτη η σχοινενια σκαλα.Η μια ακρη αυτης της σκαλας ηταν πιασμενη στα σταθερα σημεια που φαινονται στην φωτογραφια(πανω στο πλοιο,κατω απο την καθε βαρκα).Οσο η βαρκα καθελκυονταν απο το πλοιο,τοσο ξετυλιγονταν(ξερολαριζε) κι _ανοιγε_ αυτη η σχοινενια σκαλα ωστε να υπαρχει προσβαση στην βαρκα,οταν αυτη θα ηταν στην θαλασσα,απο καθε επιπεδο-καταστρωμα του πλοιου.Τετοιες ανεμοσκαλες θυμαμαι να βρισκονται τυλιγμενες κ πανω στα καγκελα του καταστρωματος περιπατου προς την πρυμνη.

----------


## idrohoos

Tο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ σε επισκευή στο μώλο τού αγίου γεωργίου καί δίπλα τό ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ τόν μαϊο του 1984.

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ & ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση φίλε maiandros :-D

idrohoos, πολύ ωραία η φωτο στον Αγιο Γεώργιο! Μου θύμισε μια βόλτα που είχα κάνει εκεί το 1989. Τότε στο κεφάλι του μώλου θυμάμαι οτι είχε ένα τελωνείο και ο φύλακας με τα πολλά με άφησε μεν να μπω αλλά ήθελε να τσεκάρει τι είχε μέσα η τσάντα με τα φωτογραφικά που κουβαλούσα. Αξίζε τον κόπο το παζάρεμα, μιας και η εικόνα με τα πλοία πρυμνοδετημένα από τις δυο μεριές του μώλου ήταν μια πανδαισία.

----------


## Maiandros

> Tο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ σε επισκευή στο μώλο τού αγίου γεωργίου καί δίπλα τό ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ τόν μαϊο του 1984.
> 
> ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ & ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ.jpg


 Ευχαριστουμε για την σπανια αυτη φωτογραφια φιλε idrohoos!Φαινεται μαλιστα κι η ανεμοσκαλα (που ανεφερα προηγουμενως),η οποία ειναι κρεμασμενη στα καγκελα του καταστρωματος περιπατου και υπηρχε και στις 2 πλευρες του πλοιου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Την ομορφη αυτη καρτποσταλ την εχουμε ξαναδει, ας την δουμε ομως και παλι  σε καλυτερη   αναλυση.   Στο νεο λιμανι της Κερκυρας ο Μιαουλης και στην πλωρη του το Αππια_ 
KERKYRA_ 10.jpgKERKYRA_11.jpgkerkyra_1.jpg
καρτποσταλ DELTA

----------


## idrohoos

KANAΡΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ.jpg 
Τό ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στό ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ,κάρτποσταλ αγορασμένη από σάμο πρό 30 ετών.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η ομορφια του τοπιου  δενει απολυτα  με την  υπεροχη ναυπηγικη γραμμη του Καναρης  σε μια συνθεση που αποτυπωθηκε  οσο καλυτερα γινοταν σε αυτην την καταπληκτικη καρτποσταλ!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε idrohoos για τα καλουδια που μας χαριζεις!!!  _

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> KANAΡΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ.jpg 
> Τό ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στό ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ,κάρτποσταλ αγορασμένη από σάμο πρό 30 ετών.


 Αλλά η φωτογραφία είναι τουλάχιστον 40 ετών αν σκεφθούμε πότε ο Νομικός άφησε την ακτοπλοϊα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αλλά η φωτογραφία είναι τουλάχιστον 40 ετών αν σκεφθούμε πότε ο Νομικός άφησε την ακτοπλοϊα.


Το *Καναρης* αρχισε να πηγαινει στο Καρλοβασι τον Μαιο 1954 και συνεχισε να προσεγγγιζει εκει μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβριο του 1962 η 1963

----------


## idrohoos

KANΑΡΗΣ-ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ.jpg 
Τό ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στην Σάμο.κάρτποσταλ,αγορασμένη μαζί μέ τήν προηγούμενη τό '78 ή ΄79.

----------


## ΛΑΚΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ

File0004_hf SMALL.jpg File0008_hf SMALL.jpg

ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΗΡΥΚΟ

----------


## sylver23

Απίστευτα πράγματα βλέπουμε το τελευταίο καιρό απο το νησί μου.
Σας ευχαριστούμε Κ Ευστράτιε και καλώς ορίσατε στην παρέα μας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα τετραδυμα αυτα πλοια,απο κατασκευης τους υπηρχαν αυτες οι ανεμοσκαλες στην εξωτερικη πλευρα των σωσιβιων λεμβων τους οπου μεσα τους υπηρχε τυλιγμενη αυτη η σχοινενια σκαλα.Η μια ακρη αυτης της σκαλας ηταν πιασμενη στα σταθερα σημεια που φαινονται στην φωτογραφια(πανω στο πλοιο,κατω απο την καθε βαρκα).Οσο η βαρκα καθελκυονταν απο το πλοιο,τοσο ξετυλιγονταν(ξερολαριζε) κι _ανοιγε_ αυτη η σχοινενια σκαλα ωστε να υπαρχει προσβαση στην βαρκα,οταν αυτη θα ηταν στην θαλασσα,απο καθε επιπεδο-καταστρωμα του πλοιου.Τετοιες ανεμοσκαλες θυμαμαι να βρισκονται τυλιγμενες κ πανω στα καγκελα του καταστρωματος περιπατου προς την πρυμνη.


Φίλε Μaiandros καλημέρα.Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον δάσκαλο,σε ένα ναυτικό forum ας προσπαθήσουμε να γράφουμε με ναυτικέςλέξεις είτε από την αργκό του χώρου είτε λέξεις προερχόμενες από την καθαρεύουσα αλλά εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούνται. Π.χ. σε ένα πλοίο υπάρχουν ρέλια και όχι κάγκελα και μιά βάρκα καθαιρείται και δεν καθελκύεται.Η καθαίρεση με τις επωτίδες (καπόνια) έχει την έννοια του κατακόρυφου κατεβάσματος ενώ η καθέλκυση σημαίνει κάτι ανάλογο αλλά από επικλινή θέση όπως στην περίπτωση που ένα σκάφος πέφτει στο νερό.Αυτά από τη πλευρά μου εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα.
Πάντως η συμμετοχή σου στο θέμα είναι ευχάριστη και σε μένα διότι αυτά τα καράβια ήταν οι πρώτες "δυνατές" παραστάσεις που είχα από ποστάλια όταν ήμουν παιδάκι ακόμα είτε στο νησί μου είτε εδώ στον Πειραιά.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στο ντόκο στο Καρλόβασι.
Αφιερωμένο στους φίλους maiandros, idrohoos, ΛΑΚΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ που τις τελευταίες μέρες έχουν μοιραστεί μαζί μας σπουδαία ντοκουμέντα. 

miaoulis.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> File0004_hf SMALL.jpg File0008_hf SMALL.jpg
> 
> ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΗΡΥΚΟ


_Αν και ασπρομαυρο αυτο το καταπληκτικο φωτογραφικο ντοκουμεντο γεμισε με χρωμα τις αναμνησεις μας!!! Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο ΛΑΚΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ που μας το χαρισε!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_E/Γ Μιαουλης... απο διαφημιστικο εντυπο του 1964 της Nomikos Lines_
Miaoulis bar 1class.jpg
_  Μπαρ πρωτης θεσεως_
Miaoulis.jpg
_Καταστρωμα περιπατου_

----------


## gpap2006

Σούυυυπερρρρ!! Όλα τα λεφτά το χαλί στο μπαρ της πρώτης θέσης!!

----------


## Maiandros

> Φίλε Μaiandros καλημέρα.Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον δάσκαλο,σε ένα ναυτικό forum ας προσπαθήσουμε να γράφουμε με ναυτικέςλέξεις είτε από την αργκό του χώρου είτε λέξεις προερχόμενες από την καθαρεύουσα αλλά εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούνται. Π.χ. σε ένα πλοίο υπάρχουν ρέλια και όχι κάγκελα και μιά βάρκα καθαιρείται και δεν καθελκύεται.Η καθαίρεση με τις επωτίδες (καπόνια) έχει την έννοια του κατακόρυφου κατεβάσματος ενώ η καθέλκυση σημαίνει κάτι ανάλογο αλλά από επικλινή θέση όπως στην περίπτωση που ένα σκάφος πέφτει στο νερό.Αυτά από τη πλευρά μου εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα.
> Πάντως η συμμετοχή σου στο θέμα είναι ευχάριστη και σε μένα διότι αυτά τα καράβια ήταν οι πρώτες "δυνατές" παραστάσεις που είχα από ποστάλια όταν ήμουν παιδάκι ακόμα είτε στο νησί μου είτε εδώ στον Πειραιά.


Πολυ σωστες οι επισημανσες σου φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και καλοδεχουμενες για να λεγονται τα πραγματα με το σωστο τους "ονομα".Ηταν λαθος η λεξη "καθελκυση" που χρησιμοποιησα.Ρελια,κιγκλιδωματα,καπονια,ραουλα και μακαραδες, μου ειναι γνωστα απο αναφορες του πατερα μου που ηταν ναυτικος.Ηταν σιγουρα λαθος κι ατυχης η επιλογη να χρησιμοποιησω τη λεξη καγκελα κι εχεις δικιο σ'αυτο.
Τις 3 τελευταιες μερες βρισκομαι στο νησι μου οπου και θα παραμεινω για δουλεια μεχρι τελος Ιουνιου,ομως το σημα εδω αλλοτε ειναι ασθενες κι αλλες φορες ανυπαρκτο.Ανεβαινω στην ταρατσα μηπως και φανω τυχερος για ορισμενα λεπτα!θα κανω  προσπαθειες οσο ειμαι εδω ,φοβαμαι ομως οτι η επικοινωνια μου με το site θα ειναι δυσκολη και _δυστυχως_ σπανιοτερη...

----------


## Maiandros

To E/Γ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ(_επι Στριντζη)_) αναχωρει απο το λιμανι των Καταπολων της Αμοργου,καλοκαιρι του 1976

maioulis20.jpg

και στην πιο κατω φωτο, το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ (πρωην ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ) απο διαφημιστικο της Sunny Cruises

alexandros.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ 1966.jpg

Tό καραϊσκακης στόν αγιο κήρυκο τό 1966.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ε δεν είμαστε καλά. Οι δύο τελευταίες φωτογραφίες είναι βόμβες. Ειδικά όμως αυτή στον Αγιο Κήρυκο είναι ακόμα πιο σημαντική κατά τη γνώμη μου λόγω δικού μου συναισθηματισμού. Να είστε καλά και οι δύο.

----------


## polykas

Απίστευτες εικόνες από όλους τους καλούς φίλους... :Very Happy: Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΡΙΣΤΑ 20 ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## idrohoos

ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ 1962.jpg 

Τό καραϊσκάκης στό άγιο κήρυκο καλοκαίρι τού 1962.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ε/Γ Καραισκακης...εν πλω..._
_ KARAISKAKIS.jpg_

----------


## Maiandros

...και να ειχαμε κρατησει λεει ενα απο αυτα(ως μουσειο,πολιτιστικο κεντρο,καποια σχολη,εκθεσιακος χωρος...ή ακομα και σαν ημεροπλοιο...)και να πιναμε τον καφε μας,Κυριακη απογευμα,εκει,πανω στο καταστρωμα,κατω απο τα βιντσια!Μακαρι να ειχε υπαρξει η απαραιτητη πρωτοβουλια και θεληση ωστε να ειχαμε ακομα κοντα μας καποιο απο τα τοσα υπεροχα πλοια που περασαν απο τα χερια μας.Το ποιο, δεν θα ειχε καμια σημασια.Το καθενα απο αυτα τα πλοια εμπεριεχει, στα ματια και στην καρδια μας,ολα τα υπολοιπα! 

miaoulis12.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μακαρι φιλε Maiandros, θα ηταν το στεκι των καραβολατρων οι οποιοι σιγουρα θα απολαμβαναν το  ομορφοτερο Κυριακατικο καφεδακι!!!_

_Ε/Γ Κολοκοτρωνης /__ Γεωργιος Ποταμιανος...καταπλους στο μεγαλο λιμανι  στα  τελη της δεκαετιας του 50_
Kolokotronis.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> To E/Γ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ(_επι Στριντζη)_) αναχωρει απο το λιμανι των Καταπολων της Αμοργου,καλοκαιρι του 1976
> 
> maioulis20.jpg


Όπως φαίνεται, έχω χάσει πολλά επεισόδια!! Έχω πολύ ...διάβασμα! Η έκπληξη ήταν για μένα ο Μιαούλης να απομακρύνεται από τον ντόκο με την όπισθεν, όπως επίσης το ηρωϊκό και αειθαλές εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Παντελεήμονα να φαίνεται καθαρά στο δεξί μέρος της φωτογραφίας... Και πόσες παιδικές αναμνήσεις δεν έχουμε από τα φιλόξενα βραχάκια του!! Εύγε στον Μαίανδρο, που πρέπει να είναι και συμπατριώτης!!  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...και να ειχαμε κρατησει λεει ενα απο αυτα(ως μουσειο,πολιτιστικο κεντρο,καποια σχολη,εκθεσιακος χωρος...ή ακομα και σαν ημεροπλοιο...)και να πιναμε τον καφε μας,Κυριακη απογευμα,εκει,πανω στο καταστρωμα,κατω απο τα βιντσια!Μακαρι να ειχε υπαρξει η απαραιτητη πρωτοβουλια και θεληση ωστε να ειχαμε ακομα κοντα μας καποιο απο τα τοσα υπεροχα πλοια που περασαν απο τα χερια μας.Το ποιο, δεν θα ειχε καμια σημασια.Το καθενα απο αυτα τα πλοια εμπεριεχει, στα ματια και στην καρδια μας,ολα τα υπολοιπα! 
> 
> miaoulis12.jpg


 Όνειρο θερινής νυκτός φίλε μου!

----------


## Ellinis

Σε κάποιες άλλες χώρες (πχ σε Σκανδιναβικές ή στην Αγγλία) γινόντουσαν συχνά τέτοιες μετατροπές. Πλωτά μπαρ, πάμπ, εστιατόρια, δώσαν παράταση ζωής σε κάποια κλασικά σκαριά. 
Και στην Ελλάδα έγιναν κάποιες τέτοιες προσπάθειες, ειδικά με τα ΑΘΩΣ ΙΙ, ΑΓ.ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ε/Γ Μιαουλης...σε    διαφημιστικο εντυπο της Nomikos Lines του 1964_ 
_NOMIKOS LINES - MIAOULIS.jpg_

----------


## Ellinis

Και μετά το πανέμορφο διαφημιστικό που ανέβασε το TSS, ας πάμε στο ναδίρ της πορείας του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.
Παρατημένος στη μοίρα του, περιμένει καρτερικά το τέλος στα ναυπηγεία - διαλυτήρια του Σάββα. Τελικά οι μηχανές θα πάρουν ξανά μπρος για ένα και τελευταίο ταξίδι με προορισμό το Πακιστάν.

miaolis.jpg
από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μηπως ειναι ευκολο να δωθει σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση το deck plan απο το διαφημιστικο; Ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Για τον φιλο  Captain_Nionios_
ebay skan.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απιθανα πραγματα, πραγματικα υπεροχη, αυθεντικη, καραβολατικη διαταξη χωρων!!! Ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## idrohoos

ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ.jpg

Τό καραϊσκάκης στόν άγιο κήρυκο.Φωτογραφία τού 1964.

----------


## Maiandros

Αρχες Σεπτεμβρίου 1981, εν πλω ,στο κατάστρωμα της πλωρης του *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.*
Μια κουρελου καταχαμα και το ταξιδι γινόταν πραγματικα απόλαυση, ενω το... _"ξεμαλλιασμα"_ ειναι ενδεικτικο του πολυωρου ταξιδιου επι του καταστρωματος!Αξέχαστες εποχες απο καθε αποψη...

miaoulis%20deck.jpg miaoulis%20deck1.jpg miaoulis%20deck3.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Αρχες Σεπτεμβρίου 1981, εν πλω ,στο κατάστρωμα της πλωρης του *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.*
> Μια κουρελου καταχαμα και το ταξιδι γινόταν πραγματικα απόλαυση, ενω το... _"ξεμαλλιασμα"_ ειναι ενδεικτικο του πολυωρου ταξιδιου επι του καταστρωματος!Αξέχαστες εποχες απο καθε αποψη...
> 
> miaoulis deck.jpg miaoulis deck1.jpg miaoulis deck3.jpg


 

Το ξανανεβάζεις; Δεν ανοίγουν τα attachments....  :Confused:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αρχες Σεπτεμβρίου 1981, εν πλω ,στο κατάστρωμα της πλωρης του *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.*
> Μια κουρελου καταχαμα και το ταξιδι γινόταν πραγματικα απόλαυση, ενω το... _"ξεμαλλιασμα"_ ειναι ενδεικτικο του πολυωρου ταξιδιου επι του καταστρωματος!Αξέχαστες εποχες απο καθε αποψη...
> 
> miaoulis%20deck.jpg miaoulis%20deck1.jpg miaoulis%20deck3.jpg


 Εντάξει αυτό γίνεται και τώρα αλλά σε αυτά τα βαπόρια μπορούσες να την "αράξεις" και πάνω στους μουσαμάδες των αμπαριών,ιδιαίτερα στο πλωριό που ήταν προφυλαγμένο με τα παράθυρα εκατέρωθεν.Στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ βέβαια,το πρυμιό αμπάρι τα τελευταία χρόνια το είχαν κλείσει.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Αρχες Σεπτεμβρίου 1981, εν πλω ,στο κατάστρωμα της πλωρης του *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.*
> Μια κουρελου καταχαμα και το ταξιδι γινόταν πραγματικα απόλαυση, ενω το... _"ξεμαλλιασμα"_ ειναι ενδεικτικο του πολυωρου ταξιδιου επι του καταστρωματος!Αξέχαστες εποχες απο καθε αποψη...
> 
> miaoulis%20deck.jpg miaoulis%20deck1.jpg miaoulis%20deck3.jpg


Εύγε. Στη μεσαία φώτο απεικονίζονται και δύο αυτοκίνητα στην πλώρη: Μια BMW παμπάλαια ήδη το 1981, και μια Lancia Beta μάλλον μοντέλο 1979. Ήταν και το πρώτο αμάξι παραγωγής με πέντε ταχύτητες που ήρθε στην Ελλάλα!
Όσο για το καλοκαίρι του 1981, ο Μιαούλης είχε ήδη, μεταξύ άλλων, και έναν πολύ δύσκολο ανταγωνιστή: το Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙΙ από Ραφήνα, μάλλον κάθε Σάββατο απόγευμα! Ξέρω ότι ακόμα και Πειραιώτες το προτιμούσαν από τα καράβια που πήγαιναν Πειραιά, για ευνόητους λόγους!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Όσος για τις φωτο, ευτυχώς που κάποιος φρόντιζε και χρησιμοποιούσε τη φωτογραφική μηχανή όχι μόνο για τις καθιερωμένες πόζες!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Εύγε. Στη μεσαία φώτο απεικονίζονται και δύο αυτοκίνητα στην πλώρη: Μια BMW παμπάλαια ήδη το 1981, και μια Lancia Beta μάλλον μοντέλο 1979. Ήταν και το πρώτο αμάξι παραγωγής με πέντε ταχύτητες που ήρθε στην Ελλάλα!
> Όσο για το καλοκαίρι του 1981, ο Μιαούλης είχε ήδη, μεταξύ άλλων, και έναν πολύ δύσκολο ανταγωνιστή: το Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙΙ από Ραφήνα, μάλλον κάθε Σάββατο απόγευμα! Ξέρω ότι ακόμα και Πειραιώτες το προτιμούσαν από τα καράβια που πήγαιναν Πειραιά, για ευνόητους λόγους!  
> Όσος για τις φωτο, ευτυχώς που κάποιος φρόντιζε και χρησιμοποιούσε τη φωτογραφική μηχανή όχι μόνο για τις καθιερωμένες πόζες!


Βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος καπετάν αντρέα αλλά η Alfa Romeo 1750 ήταν το πρώτο πεντατάχυτο ιταλικό αυτοκίνητο στην Ελλάδα από το 1967!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfa_Romeo_1750

----------


## BEN BRUCE

[QUOTE=TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA;446034]Βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος καπετάν αντρέα αλλά η Alfa Romeo 1750 ήταν το πρώτο πεντατάχυτο ιταλικό αυτοκίνητο στην Ελλάδα από το 1967!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfa_Romeo_1750[/QUOTE

Σωστα αυτο ηταν!Το λαντσια ειχε και αυτο 5 ταχυτητες αλλα το ταξιδι στο καμπουνι του μιαουλης μαλλον θα του μικρυνε την ζωη κατα 3-4 χρονια αφου σαπιζε απιστευτα.Εχω προσωπικη πειρα το ειχαμε για 11 χρονια

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος καπετάν αντρέα αλλά η Alfa Romeo 1750 ήταν το πρώτο πεντατάχυτο ιταλικό αυτοκίνητο στην Ελλάδα από το 1967!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfa_Romeo_1750


 
Ορθόν! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το ήξερα, αν και αλφίστας! 
Η σωστή φράση που έπρεπε να είχα χρησιμοποιήσει είναι ότι η Lancia Beta ήταν το πρώτο αυτοκίνητο με πέντε ταχύτητες που είδε ο μικρός Ανδρέας στην τρυφερή του ηλικία και εντυπωσιάστηκε! :mrgreen: Τρομάρα μου! 




> Σωστα αυτο ηταν!Το λαντσια ειχε και αυτο 5 ταχυτητες αλλα το ταξιδι στο καμπουνι του μιαουλης μαλλον θα του μικρυνε την ζωη κατα 3-4 χρονια αφου σαπιζε απιστευτα.Εχω προσωπικη πειρα το ειχαμε για 11 χρονια


 
Ναι. Τα ιταλικά αυτοκίνητα εκείνης της περιόδου, ειδικά fiat lancia kai alfa, είχαν τρομερό πρόβλημα σκουριάς. Προ μηνός μιλούσα με φίλο σε εξειδικευμένο συνεργείο, κατά τον οποίο αυτό είχε τότε αποδοθεί σε απάτη προμηθευτών λαμαρίνας εις βάρος των εν λόγω αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιών. Συγκεκριμένα, αντί το μέταλλο που πούλησαν να είναι της συμφωνηθείσας ποιότητας, ήταν μεταχειρισμένο και, το κυριότερο, προερχόταν από ... scrap πλόιων (!), άρα επί μακρόν εκτεθειμένο σε θάλασσα, υγρασία, ήδη ταλαιπωρημένο, και άρα μειωμένης ανθεκτικότητας για περαιτέρω χρήση, πολύ δε περισσότερο για κατασκευή αυτκινήτων... Δεν ξέρω εαν οι εξαπατηθέντες βρήκαν το δίκιο τους σε κάποιο δικαστήριο. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι πολλοί οδηγοί τότε κτύπαγαν το κεφάλι τους ....  :Sad: 
Αυτά. Συγγνώμη από τους διαχειριστές για την εκτός θέματος ανάλυση.  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ΚΑΝΑΡΗς ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ σε μοναδκες φωτο απο τα δοκιμαστικα στην ιταλια ,με ιταλικη σημαια, απο το NAVI E ARMATORI

1356044831.jpg1356044833.jpg1356044834.jpg1356046225.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΑΑ,τι καλούδια βρήκες φίλε Βen!
To φουγάρο τι χρώμα να ήταν; Ωραία ήταν κ με τα 2 άλμπουρα μάλλον θα είχαν πρόβλημα ευστάθειας κ αφαιρέθηκαν. Μόνο στο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ θυμάμαι να τα έχω δει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ΚΑΝΑΡΗς ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ σε μοναδκες φωτο απο τα δοκιμαστικα στην ιταλια ,με ιταλικη σημαια, απο το NAVI E ARMATORI
> 
> 1356044831.jpg1356044833.jpg1356044834.jpg1356046225.jpg


_Καταπληκτικα ευρηματα απο τον φιλο Ben Bruce!!! _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο ασπρομαυρο εκτιμω οτι το χρωμα στο φουγαρο ηταν κοκκινο και μαυρο στην κορυφη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

_Aλλη μια φωτο του ΜΙΟΥΛΗΣ απο το NAVI E ARMATORI

_Miaolus.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ΚΑΝΑΡΗς ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ σε μοναδκες φωτο απο τα δοκιμαστικα στην ιταλια ,με ιταλικη σημαια, απο το NAVI E ARMATORI
> 
> 1356044831.jpg1356044833.jpg1356044834.jpg1356046225.jpg


Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, μοναδικά ντοκουμέντα από τον φίλο BEN BRUCE!! Υπέροχα σκαριά.....

----------


## Maiandros

> _Aλλη μια φωτο του ΜΙΟΥΛΗΣ απο το NAVI E ARMATORI
> 
> _Miaolus.jpg



Υπέροχη "αεροφωτογραφία" του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ η οποία μάλλον θα τραβήχτηκε πάνω στα  ΚΑΝΤΙΑ ή ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ που συνήθως τότε πρυμνοδετούσαν εκεί. Ας το δούμε τώρα και από πλώρα πλευρισμένο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στο λιμάνι της Ηράκλειας(Αρακλειά). Η φωτογραφία είναι από εξώφυλλο μενού κάποιου εστιατορίου στην Αμοργό.

Pantelis31.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομορφοτερο εξωφυλλο μενου εστιατοριου δεν εχω ξαναδει!!! 
Φιλε Maiandros εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια σ'ευχαριστουμε!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΤΟ "ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ" ΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ "ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΒΡΕΤΤΑΝΙΑ" ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
> 
> Card postal 002.jpg


_Αυτη την ομορφη φωτογραφια που μας εχει χαρισει  κατα το παρελθον ο φιλος nikosnasia σκεφθηκα να την ζωηρεψω! ετσι την επιχρωματισα και      αποκατεστησα  και το κομματι της πλωρης  που ελειπε 
ιδου λοιπον  ο Κολοκοτρωνης με την ασπρομαυρη φορεσια του στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης (στην ασπρομαυρη  φωτογραφια το Κολοκοτρωνης ειναι με την αρχικη λευκη φορεσια του) 

_kolokotronis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αγαπημενο μου *Καραισκακης* εμφανιζεται για λιγο στην ταινια του 1956 *Η Θυσια της Μανας* του Τζανη Αλιφερη. Στο εργο η μεγαλη πρωταγωνιστρια Ελενη Χατζηαργυρη παιρνει το παιδι της (εγγονι της στην πραγματικοτητα - για να προστατεψει την κορη της και πραγματικη μητερα του παιδιου Σμαρουλα Γιουλη) απο τον Πειραια στην Θεσσαλονικη με τον *Καραισκακη*. Δεν νομιζω οτι το *Καραισκακης* εκανε ποτε αυτο το δρομολογιο.

Το δακρυβρεκτο αυτο εργο εχει μερικες εξαιρετικες ερμηνιες. Οι πρωταγωνιστες περιλαμβανουν την Ελενη Χατζηαργυρη (1923-2004) σε εναν απο τους κλασσικους της ρολους στον κινηματογραφο (οχι ομως και στο θεατρο οπου -ειδικα στο Εθνικο-  επαιζε παντα σοβαρο, κλασσικο ρεπερτοριο του 18ου και 19ου αιωνος), τον εκπληκτικο Θοδωρο Μοριδη (1905-2003, σαν αντρα της), την Σμαρουλα Γιουλη (1934-2012, σαν κορη της), και τους δυο _ζαν-πρεμιε_, τον Αλεκο Αλεξανδρακη (1928-2005) και τον καπως ξεχασμενο τωρα αλλα πολυ καλο Ηλια Σταματιου (1923-?).  Σε ενα μικρο ρολο και η παντα προσεκτικη και σωστη Λελα Πατρικιου (1904-75), που ηταν παλαια ηθοποιος του μουσικου θεατρου και της οπερεττας προ του πολεμου..

Η μουσικη ειναι το μεγαλου Ελληνα μουσουργου Αργυρη Κουναδη (1924-2011) που πριν παρει υποτροφια για την Γερμανια το 1957 εγραφε ηδη μουσικη για τον κινηματογραφο (1952-57 - πιο γνωστη η καταπληκτικη μουσικη για το _Κοριτσι με τα Μαυρα_ του Μιχαλη Κακογιαννη με την Ελλη Λαμπετη και τον Δημητρη Χορν) και το 1959-60 για το Φεστιβαλ Τραγουδιου της ΕΙΡ.

P1.pngP2.png
Η Ελενη Χατζηαργυρη στον Πειραια

P3.pngP4.png
Καραισκακης

P5.png
Η τελευταια σκηνη της ταινιας με τον Αλεκο Αλεξανδρακη, τον Θανο Τζενεραλη, την Σμαρουλα Γιουλη, την Ελενη Χατζηαργυρη και τον Θοδωρο Μοριδη.

Η ταινια ειναι εδω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNv9w6GY3Ig

----------


## nikosnasia

Φωτογραφία των Αφων Βασιλείου με τον ΚΑΝΑΡΗ σε αναχώρηση του από τη Μυτιλήνη.
PB111849.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Αυτη την ομορφη φωτογραφια που μας εχει χαρισει κατα το παρελθον ο φιλος nikosnasia σκεφθηκα να την ζωηρεψω! ετσι την επιχρωματισα και αποκατεστησα και το κομματι της πλωρης που ελειπε 
> ιδου λοιπον ο Κολοκοτρωνης με την ασπρομαυρη φορεσια του στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης (στην ασπρομαυρη φωτογραφια το Κολοκοτρωνης ειναι με την αρχικη λευκη φορεσια του) 
> 
> _kolokotronis.jpg


 O φίλος TSS APOLLON με τα καλλιτεχνικά του!
Αυτή η φωτό πρέπει να είναι πολύ παλιά,ίσως να είναι κ από την πρώτη σαιζόν του βαποριού στην Ελλάδα. Το άσπρο σε συνδυασμό με τα σινιάλα του Π.Ποταμιάνου δεν του πήγαιναν καθόλου.

----------


## Maiandros

> Φωτογραφία των Αφων Βασιλείου με τον ΚΑΝΑΡΗ σε αναχώρηση του από τη Μυτιλήνη.
> PB111849.jpg


Πραγματικά υπέροχη φωτογραφία από τον φίλο nikosnasia! πιστεύω ότι τραβήχτηκε στα πρώτα ταξίδια του στην Ελλάδα κι από πολύ καλό φωτογράφο!!

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία του ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ, πρώην ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ, από διαφημιστικό-μπροσούρα της εταιρείας του (Sunny Cruises)

Alexandros.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Το..... ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ όπως δεν το έχετε ξαναδεί ποτέ! Την παρακάτω φωτογραφία την είδα σε μαγαζί στην μεσαιωνική πόλη της Ρόδου και την φωτογράφισα. Μερακλής και άριστος στο μάρκετινγκ ο εικονιζόμενος "καπετάνιος"...

DSCF2411.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το..... ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ όπως δεν το έχετε ξαναδεί ποτέ! Την παρακάτω φωτογραφία την είδα σε μαγαζί στην μεσαιωνική πόλη της Ρόδου και την φωτογράφισα. Μερακλής και άριστος στο μάρκετινγκ ο εικονιζόμενος "καπετάνιος"...
> 
> DSCF2411.jpg


Kαταπληκτικό εύρημα. Ο παγωτατζής ή θα είχε κάνει στο πλοίο ή το πιθανότερο θα είχε "κόλλημα" με αυτό δλδ ένας σαν κ εμάς στην εποχή του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Απαιχτος ο Παγωτατζης!!!  Κ__ι'εχ__ει γραψ__ει το Μιαουλης με δυο λ (Μιαουλλης)!!!_  :Encouragement:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

kanaris.jpgMIAOULIS.jpgΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στου Τζελεπη,ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MIAOULIS  at Piraeus 1980_ nautilia.jpg ¶λλη μία ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ!

----------


## Apostolos

2 φώτο του Albert Novelli, η πρώτη εν πλώ (και σε κακή κατάσταση) και η άλλη στην τελευταία του κατοικία στο διαλυτήριο

120 Miaoulis under way (Custom).jpg121 Miaoulis Bow Jun 86 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Υπέροχες,"ζωντανές" και ανεκτίμητες φωτογραφίες από τους φίλους ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και Apostolos!! Τους ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Εεε ρε  ομορφιεεες!!! απο τους φιλους ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και Apostolos!!!  Να ειστε  καλα!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 2 φώτο του Albert Novelli, η πρώτη εν πλώ (και σε κακή κατάσταση) και η άλλη στην τελευταία του κατοικία στο διαλυτήριο
> 
> 120 Miaoulis under way (Custom).jpg121 Miaoulis Bow Jun 86 (Custom).jpg


Στη 2η θα ήταν η τελευταία του κατοικία διότι έφυγε γιά Πακιστάν αλλά μου φαίνεται προσάραξε κάπου στην Ερυθρά.

----------


## esperos

Σωστός  ο  Απόστολος,  η  φωτογραφία  το  δείχνει  στο  ναυπηγείο  Σάββα  στην  Ελευσίνα,  αλλά  είχε  κουράγιο  να  κάνει  ακόμα  ένα  ταξίδι  για  Πακιστάν.

----------


## Maiandros

Επί Αγαπητών και ειδικά στα τελευταία του, το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ είχε την πιο κακοβαμμένη ίσαλο στον Πειραιά. Με κάθε βάψιμο ανέβαινε "κυματιστή" όλο και πιο ψηλά...

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στα Κατάπολα τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1976. Στην βαρδιόλα ο τότε Πλοίαρχός του, Χριστόφορος Κοτσαμπάς.

Miaoulis11 (2).jpg Miaoulis25.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα απο τα τεσσερα Ιταλικα απο την ταινια του Νικου Φωσκολου _Πεθαινω καθε ξημερωμα_ που παιχτηκε το  1969. Παρα πολλες και  πολυ καλα γυρισμενες σκηνες στον Πειραια και στα παλια ναυπηγεια (που  πολυ θα ηθελα να ξερω πια ειναι).  Αξιζει τον κοπο να δειτε το φιλμ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAaYBirJrcM  για να ανακαλυψετε ολα τα πλοια μια και εγω βρηκα πολυ λιγα: Το *Απολλων*, το *Ατλαντικα* του Τυπαλδου, ενα απο τα τεσσερα Ιταλικα να βγαινει απο το λιμανι (μαλλον το *Μιαουλης*), το *Κνωσσος* σε μια δεξαμενη, ισως και το *Αγαμεμνων* αναποδογυρισμενο στο λιμανι...

Μ.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Φρεσκοτραβηγμένη φωτογραφία μέσα από το μουσειακό Ναυτικό Πρακτορείο-καφενείο του Ν.Πρέκα στα Κατάπολα. Η λήψη της θα πρέπει να έγινε όταν το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ήταν υπό την πλοιοκτησία του Μαγιάση ή του Στρίντζη δίνοντας περισσότερες πιθανότητες στην πρώτη περίπτωση(1974) όπου ήταν και η χρονιά που το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ αντικατέστησε (μαζί με το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, νομίζω 1 χρόνο αργότερα) τα ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ και ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ στην σύνδεση της Αμοργού με τον Πειραιά και τα νησιά. Η προβλήτα θυμάμαι ήταν με χώμα, δεν είχε πέσει ακόμα τσιμέντο κι όταν φυσούσε δυνατά το χώμα που σηκώνονταν ήταν πολύ και _βασανιστικό_ καθώς, εκτός των άλλων, ακόμα θυμάμαι τα "τσιμπήματα" που προκαλούσε στα πόδια σε όσους φορούσαν κοντά παντελονάκια

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ-ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛ&#913.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> 2 φώτο του Albert Novelli, η πρώτη εν πλώ (και σε κακή κατάσταση) και η άλλη στην τελευταία του κατοικία στο διαλυτήριο
> 
> 120 Miaoulis under way (Custom).jpg121 Miaoulis Bow Jun 86 (Custom).jpg


O Mιαούλης δεν διαλύθηκε στην Ελλάδα αλλά στο Pakistan. Μήπως είναι παροπλισμένος στην Ελευσίνα?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι έξω από του Σάββα.Στο Πακιστάν όμως έφτασε;

----------


## Ellinis

Έφτασε στο Gadani Beach στις 6 Μαίου του 1988 με το όνομα JUNIOR 3 και διαλύθηκε απο την West Pakistan Tank Terminal.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

JUNIOR 3 δεν το ήξερα,είχε φύγει σαν SEDEF I κάπως έτσι

----------


## Maiandros

...JUNIOR ο υπερήλικας ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ!! :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω μερικα στοιχεια για την πρωτη χρονια του πλοιου *Μιαουλης* στην Ιθακη (απο τα *Νεα της Ιθακης*)

1 Αυγουστου 1952
19520801 Miaoulis Nea tis Ithakis.jpg

1 Σεπτεμβριου 1952
19520901 Miaoulis Nea tis Ithakis.jpg

1 Οκτωβριου 1952
19521001 Miaoulis Nea tis Ithakis.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου του 1981, στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, λίγο πριν πιάσουμε τη μεγάλη στεριά...Θυμάμαι είχαμε φύγει από τα Κατάπολα κατά τις 6 το πρωί, μετά την λήξη του απαγορευτικού που είχε κρατήσει το πλοίο  μια μέρα δεμένο ερχόμενο από Αστυπάλαια και φτάσαμε Πειραιά κατά τις 4 το απογευματάκι , χωρίς να έχουμε πιάσει λιμάνια...Όταν ξεκινήσαμε, στο μπουγάζι της Αμοργού δούλευε ακόμη ένα 7αράκι Βοριάς που  μετά έπεσε γυρίζοντας Δυτικός κι όταν φτάσαμε ανοιχτά της Νάξου και της Πάρου, η θάλασσα έγινε "λάδι"...

Miaoulis deck2.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου του 1981, στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, λίγο πριν πιάσουμε τη μεγάλη στεριά...Θυμάμαι είχαμε φύγει από τα Κατάπολα κατά τις 6 το πρωί, μετά την λήξη του απαγορευτικού που είχε κρατήσει το πλοίο  μια μέρα δεμένο ερχόμενο από Αστυπάλαια και φτάσαμε Πειραιά κατά τις 4 το απογευματάκι , χωρίς να έχουμε πιάσει λιμάνια...Όταν ξεκινήσαμε, στο μπουγάζι της Αμοργού δούλευε ακόμη ένα 7αράκι Βοριάς που  μετά έπεσε γυρίζοντας Δυτικός κι όταν φτάσαμε ανοιχτά της Νάξου και της Πάρου, η θάλασσα έγινε "λάδι"...
> 
> Miaoulis deck2.jpg


...Μια φωτογραφία είναι ωραία όταν την παίρνεις στον κατάλληλο χρόνο.  Είναι, όμως, ακόμα πιο ωραία, όταν την παίρνεις και από  κατάλληλο σημείο.... Ο συγκεκριμένος χρήστης, όπως φαίνεται από όλες τις φωτογραφίες που έχει ανεβάσει, έχει πετύχει και τα δύο!  
...Κατά λοιπά, βλέπουμε στην πλώρη, φαρδιά - πλατιά, μπροστά μας μια ford cortina σε face lift.
...Επίσης, θα ήθελα να μας πει ο Maiandros πώς πήγαινε το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι με επτά μπωφόρ έξω από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων, και, εαν στη φάση αυτή υπήρχε κόσμος που στεκόταν ανέμελα στην πλώρη με επταράκι κόντρα!!
...Τέλος, θα ήθελα να μας πει, εαν θυμάται την πορεία του πλοίου όταν έφυγε από Αμοργό.   Κατευθύνθηκε δυτικά, για να πλεύσει κάτω από Νάξο, Πάρο, Αντίπαρο, ακολουθώντας μετά πορεία ΒΔ και Β προς Πειραιά, ή πήγε βόρεια, για να κατευθυνθεί Δ, έχοντας δηλ. Νάξο και Πάρο στα αριστερά του... ;;   Ξέρω....Ζητώ πολλά  ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια...

----------


## Maiandros

> ...Μια φωτογραφία είναι ωραία όταν την παίρνεις στον κατάλληλο χρόνο.  Είναι, όμως, ακόμα πιο ωραία, όταν την παίρνεις και από  κατάλληλο σημείο.... Ο συγκεκριμένος χρήστης, όπως φαίνεται από όλες τις φωτογραφίες που έχει ανεβάσει, έχει πετύχει και τα δύο!  
> ...Κατά λοιπά, βλέπουμε στην πλώρη, φαρδιά - πλατιά, μπροστά μας μια ford cortina σε face lift.
> ...Επίσης, θα ήθελα να μας πει ο Maiandros πώς πήγαινε το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι με επτά μπωφόρ έξω από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων, και, εαν στη φάση αυτή υπήρχε κόσμος που στεκόταν ανέμελα στην πλώρη με επταράκι κόντρα!!
> ...Τέλος, θα ήθελα να μας πει, εαν θυμάται την πορεία του πλοίου όταν έφυγε από Αμοργό.   Κατευθύνθηκε δυτικά, για να πλεύσει κάτω από Νάξο, Πάρο, Αντίπαρο, ακολουθώντας μετά πορεία ΒΔ και Β προς Πειραιά, ή πήγε βόρεια, για να κατευθυνθεί Δ, έχοντας δηλ. Νάξο και Πάρο στα αριστερά του... ;;   Ξέρω....Ζητώ πολλά  ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια...


-_Θυμάσαι τότε με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.....;_
Θυμάμαι ότι μόλις επιβιβαστήκαμε στο πλοίο, βγήκαμε στο κατάστρωμα της πλώρης, και "κατασκηνώσαμε" άκρη αριστερά ,στην αρχή του καταστρώματος, όπου και φαίνεται στη φώτο η παρεά μου για να βγάλουμε εκεί όλο το ταξίδι, όπως και έγινε.Η πορεία που ακολούθησε το πλοίο είναι η πρώτη που αναφέρεις φίλε Dream Star Glaros, περάσαμε δηλαδή, κάτω από την Ηρακλειά, συνεχίσαμε νότια της Πάρου,ανηφορίσαμε ανατολικά της Σίφνου και της Σερίφου, ανεβήκαμε μέχρι τον Κέφαλο της Κύθνου( όπου αργότερα συναντήσαμε το Κίμωλος στα αριστερά μας που είχε πορεία το λιμάνι της) και μετά από το ακρωτήριο Ταμελος της Τζιάς, κόψαμε για Μεγάλη Στεριά. Όταν ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι μας είχε ακόμη αρκετό αέρα, γι αυτό είμασταν και οι μοναδικοί εκεί έξω.Κόσμος βγήκε στην πλώρη για να απολαύσει το ταξίδι αργότερα όταν έσπασε αρκετά ο αέρας και ζέστανε.Μόλις βγήκαμε από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων,ο βοριάς σήκωνε ακόμα κύματα που σχημάτιζαν άσπρες κορυφογραμμές και βαθιές κοιλάδες που έρχονταν κατάμπαντα. Τα χάζευα εντυπωσιασμένος από το παραπέτο της πλώρης ενώ περισσότερη εντύπωση μου έκανε που το πλοίο κουνούσε ελάχιστα.Έπαιρνε βέβαια κάποιες κλίσεις αλλά όχι ενοχλητικές. Να πεις ότι τον είχε στην μάσκα ή πρύμα , εντάξει...φυσικό είναι να έχει καλό ταξίδεμα, αλλά στην μπάντα περιμένεις περισσότερη τραμπάλα...Αργότερα ο καιρός σταδιακά γύρισε δυτικός , πέφτοντας πολύ, έγινε σχεδόν "λαδιά" και συνέχισε για σορόκος, ελαφρά ενισχυμένος. Ήταν πολύωρο και μονότονο ταξίδι καθώς δεν πιάσαμε λιμάνια αλλά όπως όλα τα θαλασσινά ταξίδια είχε την μοναδικότητά του και την ομορφιά του. Τα ξαδέρφια μου (η παρέα μου σ'εκείνο το ταξίδι) ακόμα με ρωτάνε από τα μέρη τα μακρινά με σπαστά Ελληνικά με ύφος περιπαικτικό μα και νοσταλγία,_ "......θυμάσαι τότε με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ;"_

----------


## Maiandros

Καρτ ποστάλ με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στο λιμάνι της Πάρου

Photo14 (3).jpg Photo14 (2).jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Καρτ ποστάλ με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στο λιμάνι της Πάρου
> 
> Photo14 (3).jpg Photo14 (2).jpg


Αγαπητέ Μαίαδρε, αφού σε ευχαριστήσω με καθυστέρηση για την πολύ ωραία πιο πάνω περιγραφή του ταξιδιού σου από Αμοργό, να σε συγχαρώ και για το νέο υπέροχο και σπανιότατο εύρημα σου!  :Tears Of Joy:   :Welcoming: 
Πηγαίνω χρόνια στην Πάρο, και φωτογραφία με Μιαούλη δεν μπόρεσα να βρω πουθενά! 
Επομένως, εκτός από καλός λήπτης φωτογραφιών, είσαι και καλός συλλέκτης...
Κατά τα λοιπά, μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιο χρονικό στίγμα για την συγκεκριμένη φωτο; 
Από την όψη της Παροικιάς, πάντως, εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται να είναι τραβηγμένη μετά το 1975...  :Ambivalence:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αχτιστη ακομα η παροικια!Μοναδικη καρτ ποσταλ!

----------


## Maiandros

> Αγαπητέ Μαίαδρε, αφού σε ευχαριστήσω με καθυστέρηση για την πολύ ωραία πιο πάνω περιγραφή του ταξιδιού σου από Αμοργό, να σε συγχαρώ και για το νέο υπέροχο και σπανιότατο εύρημα σου!  
> Πηγαίνω χρόνια στην Πάρο, και φωτογραφία με Μιαούλη δεν μπόρεσα να βρω πουθενά! 
> Επομένως, εκτός από καλός λήπτης φωτογραφιών, είσαι και καλός συλλέκτης...
> Κατά τα λοιπά, μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιο χρονικό στίγμα για την συγκεκριμένη φωτο; 
> Από την όψη της Παροικιάς, πάντως, εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται να είναι τραβηγμένη μετά το 1975...



Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, από το 1977 το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ήταν υπό την πλοιοκτησία των αφών Αγαπητού. Το πλοίο στο καρτ ποστάλ, δείχνει να διατηρεί ακόμα την περιποιημένη εμφάνιση που είχε υπό τον προηγούμενο πλοιοκτήτη του, τον Στρίντζη (ακόμα και η "κληματαριά"/σκέπαστρο... μπροστά στην πλώρη δείχνει να είναι άθικτη)οπότε η λήψη της φωτογραφίας ίσως να έγινε το 1977 ή και λίγο μετά...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, από το 1977 το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ήταν υπό την πλοιοκτησία των αφών Αγαπητού.


_ Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Maiandros περασε στην   πλοιοκτησια των Α/φων Αγαπητου   στις 17 Σεπτεμβριου του 1977
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Porto Azzuro απο το navi e armatori θα μπορουσα να πω πως εχει αρκετες αρχιτεκτονικες ομοιοτητες με τα 4 δικα μας.Το πλοιο βεβαια δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο μια καναδικη κορβετα μετασκευασμενη στην ιταλια το 1950, λετε να εχει σχεση ο καλιτεχνης με αυτον που εκανε τα δικα μας?

1363730624.jpgDSC_0328.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> MIAOULIS  G.Kouroupis.jpg
> _Δ/Π ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ
> Αεροφωτογραφια Γ.Κουρουπης_


_"Full Ahead"_ ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στη φωτογραφία όπου μοιάζει να _"τρέχει"_ με περισσότερα από τα 12; ή στην καλύτερη 13; μίλια που έπιανε ειδικά στα τελευταία του όπως και πιστεύω είναι (στα τελευταία του..) στην συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία.

----------


## Gallos952

> _Στην ομορφη Σαντορινη..._
> scan004.jpg
> _Καρτποσταλ Βεν.Ησαιας & Σια _


Upper view of Kanaris at the skala of Phira on '70s.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Porto Azzuro απο το navi e armatori θα μπορουσα να πω πως εχει αρκετες αρχιτεκτονικες ομοιοτητες με τα 4 δικα μας.Το πλοιο βεβαια δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο μια καναδικη κορβετα μετασκευασμενη στην ιταλια το 1950, λετε να εχει σχεση ο καλιτεχνης με αυτον που εκανε τα δικα μας?
> 
> 1363730624.jpgDSC_0328.jpg


Tίποτα δεν αποκλείεται αφού τα τετράδυμα όπως κ τα 2 μεσογειακά είχαν αρκετές ομοιότητες ακόμα κ με τα Υ/Κ της εποχής Α.DORIA,G.CESARE κλπ Μιά ολόκληρη σχολή δλδ.

----------


## Maiandros

> Hello ! Can you, please, refresh that picture of Miaoulis currently impossible to open. Thanks a lot for your kindness. Greetings from Paris.



The passenger ship MIAOYLIS ,my friend, departing on afternoon from the port of Katapola(Amorgos) in August 1976.

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Καραισκακης_ στην Πατμο
Καραισκακης στην Πατμο.jpg

Πηγη: http://www.patmosislandinfo.gr/photo...tos/index.html

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> _Καραισκακης_ στην Πατμο
> Καραισκακης στην Πατμο.jpg
> 
> Πηγη: http://www.patmosislandinfo.gr/photo...tos/index.html


....για να μην είναι το καράβι πλευρισμένο στον ντόκο,  ποιός ξέρει ποιάς χρονιάς είναι η φωτο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο (ιδε και το avatar μου) *Καραισκακης*.

27 Ιανουαριου 1953 απο την εφημεριδα _Αστηρ_ της Τηνου.
19530127 Karaiskakis Asthr ths Thnou.jpg

8 Μαιου 1957 απο την εφημεριδα _Κηρυξ_ των Χανιων.
19570508 Karaiskakis Khryx.jpg

4 Απριλιου 1961 απο Πατρινη εφημεριδα.
19610404 Karaiskakis.jpg

11 Οκτωβριου 1963 απο την εφημεριδα _Προοδος_ της Χιου.
19631011 Kanaris Karaiskakis Proodos Xiou.jpg

24 Ιουνιου 1965 απο την εφημεριδα _Αλλαγη_ του Ηρακλειου.
19650624 Kanaris Karaiskakis Allagh Hr.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ....για να μην είναι το καράβι πλευρισμένο στον ντόκο,  ποιός ξέρει ποιάς χρονιάς είναι η φωτο...


Το δρομολογιο του ηταν συνηθως Λερος, Καλυμνος, Κως, Ροδος.  Η Πατμος προσετιθετο μερικες φορες. Μπορει 1956...   

Εδω 15 Σεπτεμβριου 1956
19560915 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο (ιδε και το avatar μου) *Καραισκακης*.
> 
> 27 Ιανουαριου 1953 απο την εφημεριδα _Αστηρ_ της Τηνου.
> 19530127 Karaiskakis Asthr ths Thnou.jpg


Στην ανακοίνωση αυτή, "στόχος", προφανώς,  είναι οι προσκυνητές της Παναγιάς που έχουν έρθει στο νησί για ΣΚ, ή και μόνο  για Κ, και φεύγουν το απόγευμα της Κυριακής, έτσι ώστε να φθάσουν νωρίς τα χαράματα στον Πειραιά, μάλλον κατά τη μία ή δύο πμ,  με τα δεδομένα του συγκεκριμένου καραβιού...
Ως προς το κείμενο της αγγελίας, έχει πλάκα η εξής αντίφαση: ενώ στο κείμενο επικρατεί η άπταιστη καθαρεύουσα,   σε πλήρη παραφωνία βρίσκονται οι λέξεις _"κάθε Κυριακή",_ αντί του ορθού και αναμενόμενου στην καθαρεύουσα _"καθ' εκάστην Κυριακήν"_....  ή, έστω, "_Κυριακάς"_....   Είναι, νομίζω, προφανές, ότι ο συντάκτης της ανακοίνωσης μάλλον πρόδωσε την προτίμησή του στην δημοτική...
Και, προφανώς, για να γίνεται αναφορά σε _"νεότευκτον",_ μιλάμε για τις αρχές του '50...

----------


## Gallos952

Hello Amorgos, 
Would you, please, refresh those two attachments of Miaoulis at Aighialis
impossible to open because empties.
Do you now more regarding Captain Panaghi from Kefalonia also called O' Mavros ?
Greetings from Paris.
Jean-Fran&#231;ois




> ...ήταν σκεπασμένο το πλωριό αμπάρι (διότι είχε και στην πρύμη)...
> περιτριγυρισμένο απο καθίσματα πούλμαν για τους Τριτοθεσίτες...
> Ποιο μπροστα είχε μπαρ,τουαλλέτες,καμπίνα για τους παραμαγείρους, 
> ....και σκάλα που κατέβαινε στο μπαρκαρίζο..
> 
> 
> 
> ..Ιστορική photo...αρχές δεκαετίας 90...
> O Μιαούλης με τον Καπετάν Παναγη ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που έπιασε ..
> ...

----------


## Gallos952

Hello ! is it possible to refresh those two pictures impossible to open ? Thanks a lot. Greetings from Paris. Jean-Francois





> To E/Γ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ(_επι Στριντζη)_) αναχωρει απο το λιμανι των Καταπολων της Αμοργου,καλοκαιρι του 1976
> 
> maioulis20.jpg
> 
> και στην πιο κατω φωτο, το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ (πρωην ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ) απο διαφημιστικο της Sunny Cruises
> 
> alexandros.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Hello ! is it possible to refresh those two pictures impossible to open ? Thanks a lot. Greetings from Paris. Jean-Francois


I have just recently refresh the photo of MIAOYLIS on my post #678 and the photo of ALEXANDROS on my post # 642.

----------


## Gallos952

*Miaoulis at Piraeus still under Agapitos flag around 1984.*

Miaoulis@Piraeus 984.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Another interesting press advice for Nomikos fleet by Olympic Cruises*

Olympic cruises schedules 960.JPG

----------


## Gallos952

*Nice front picture of that brochure issued in 1963*
Miaoulis Brochure 963.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Miaoulis Floors Plans from the 1963 Brochure. Enjoy !

Miaoulis Plan 963.jpg
*

----------


## Gallos952

*Interesting Nomikos 1963 Schedules for 3 Sister-Ships Except Kolokotronis*

Nomikos Sister Ships Schedules 963.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Last part of the 1963 Nomikos Brochure Showing Miaoulis Cruises Map*

Miaoulis brochure Map.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Interesting Nomikos 1963 Schedules for 3 Sister-Ships Except Kolokotronis*
> 
> Nomikos Sister Ships Schedules 963.jpg


Gallos, thanks for uploading these documents of historic value.  Judging from the quality of the scanned image, I can also assume that the actual brochure is in a perfect condition, its paper material very well preserved after all these years!
Moreover, I could not help making the following observation:  The city of  Heraclion, Crete, is mentioned as _"Candia "_ in the itineraries...  At a first glance, I thought that it might just be the Italian way to express it.  However, I noticed that the same name is also used in the blue part of the brochure on the right, with the agencies'  data around the world... And that part  is written in english....

----------


## Gallos952

*M/V George Potamianos Kolokotronis Floors Plans*

Kolokotronis Plans.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Six Versions of Kolokotronis Schedules of the '60s Period*

Kolokotronis Schedules.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Hello ! I think that it is only because the redactor was using* *the venitian name of Herakleion in all versions of that brochure. That one is wrote in italian. I'm looking myself for documents of Miaoulis and Nereus to Astypalaia old port if you possibly get some. Let's keep in touch. Filia apo Parissi. Jean-Francois (o Gallos)
*




> Gallos, thanks for uploading these documents of historic value.  Judging from the quality of the scanned image, I can also assume that the actual brochure is in a perfect condition, its paper material very well preserved after all these years!
> Moreover, I could not help making the following observation:  The city of  Heraclion, Crete, is mentioned as _"Candia "_ in the itineraries...  At a first glance, I thought that it might just be the Italian way to express it.  However, I noticed that the same name is also used in the blue part of the brochure on the right, with the agencies'  data around the world... And that part  is written in english....

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Miaoulis Floors Plans from the 1963 Brochure. Enjoy !
> 
> Miaoulis Plan 963.jpg
> *


...the "humble" touristic class was situated under the very fore... Imagine the "jumping" dance of the poor passengers with the vessel moving _contra_ the waves in rough seas...

----------


## Gallos952

*Another Version of the Previous Miaoulis Routes Brochure, Open with all Nice Sketches* 

Miaoulis Schedules Map 963.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> ......* I'm looking myself for documents of Miaoulis and Nereus to Astypalaia old port if you possibly get some.....  
> *


...OK, although it's not an easy task. I was in Astypalaia last summer looking in vain for pictures of the kind... 
However, keep watching , as there are many members of the forum with a vast archive of awesome photos.... If you browse through past postings in the thread, you will immediately spot these fellow members!  It is really good on their part to have taken these photos and/or have preserved them for all these years and/or   presenting these treasures to us now...    :Fat:

----------


## Gallos952

*But they was allowed to stop several hours for a panaghiri or a birth to Amorgos together with Captain Panaghi, o "Mavros" from Kefalonia, a quit crazy guy. Then, passengers of Astypalia was waiting "to plio" : "avrio, avrio" !.*




> ...the "humble" touristic class was situated under the very fore... Imagine the "jumping" dance of the poor passengers with the vessel moving _contra_ the waves in rough seas...

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *But they was allowed to stop several hours for a panaghiri or a birth to Amorgos together with Captain Panaghi, o "Mavros" from Kefalonia, a quit crazy guy. Then, passengers of Astypalia was waiting "to plio" : "avrio, avrio" !.*


Ah, the Mavros saga! OK. This person has become a kind of a legend in Cyclades! As a matter of fact, when Panagis was in a good mood, scenes of extreme beauty were unfolding at the berths, esp. the one in Katapola, Amorgos, and the bay of Aegiali, Amorgos,  the latter lacking a dock until the mid eighties... Although similar scenes may have also happened in other islands as well, e.g. Astypalea, Cpt Mavros was mostly preoccupied with Amorgos and its people, perhaps because people in Amorgos were more easygoing and, thus, more prone to such attitudes....  Therefore, I do not think that the captain could ever sing on the megaphone or that the people on the dock could ever throw balloons onto him in the ports of Syros or Paros, as the  traffic in these ports did not allow such " festivities" and the port authorities would never  allow such shenanigans...
And, when the captain was in a bad mood, not only would you be unable to expect any "performances",  but you could not even speak to him.....

----------


## Gallos952

*People of Astypalia used to get down to the port when Miaoulis was announced to get some fun with Papadatos. Sometimes, he was holding is gun told me an american friend of mine. You can find on site  two '84 color pictures shot to Aegiali where he is burning a big rescue fire stick. I never saw any portrait of him, nothing on site until now.*




> Ah, the Mavros saga! OK. This person has become a kind of a legend in Cyclades! As a matter of fact, when Panagis was in a good mood, scenes of extreme beauty were unfolding at the berths, esp. the one in Katapola, Amorgos, and the bay of Aegiali, Amorgos,  the latter lacking a dock until the mid eighties... Although similar scenes may have also happened in other islands as well, e.g. Astypalea, Cpt Mavros was mostly preoccupied with Amorgos and its people, perhaps because people in Amorgos were more easygoing and, thus, more prone to such attitudes....  Therefore, I do not think that the captain could ever sing on the megaphone or that the people on the dock could ever throw balloons onto him in the ports of Syros or Paros, as the  traffic in these ports did not allow such " festivities" and the port authorities would never  allow such shenanigans...
> And, when the captain was in a bad mood, not only would you be unable to expect any "performances",  but you could not even speak to him.....

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Two Similar PC of Achilleus and Agamemnon by Olympic Cruises.
> First One Must Be the Original One, May Be.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 142364Συνημμένο Αρχείο 142365


...and I would really like to participate in this game (?) in the bottom right of the pictures !

----------


## Ellinis

Here you are, Captain Panaghis Papadatos, affectionatelly called "o mavros", from an artice published in October 1996 in the "Efoplistis" magazine. He worked in the Aegean for 30 years, until he retired together with Miaoulis in 1985. 

cpt.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Here you are, Captain Panaghis Papadatos, affectionatelly called "o mavros", from an artice published in October 1996 in the "Efoplistis" magazine. He worked in the Aegean for 30 years, until he retired together with Miaoulis in 1985. 
> 
> cpt.jpg




....with another of his favourites, women! Can you upload the article?

----------


## Gallos952

*Great job, Ellinis ! Panaghi was also a "kamaki", I see. "Gomenes" was welcome on Miaoulis command deck as second officer and more. Try to give us the whole article if you can. It really would be a very special contribution. Thanks a lot.* *Greetings from Paris. Jean-Francois alias o Gallos
*

----------


## Gallos952

*Papadatos with a fire rescue on a broomstick when living Aegiali on summer '84.*

Miaoulis 1984c.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

Kolokotronis by George Potamianos Official Postcard

Kolokotronis Potamianos.jpgKolokotronis Potamianos back.jpg

Miaoulis by Nomikos Lines Cruising

Miaoulis PC@Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Papadatos with a fire rescue on a broomstick when living Aegiali on summer '84.*
> 
> Miaoulis 1984c.jpg




....c'est magnifique, Jean-Francois. Bravo!

----------


## Maiandros

Το Ε/Γ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, καλοκαίρι του 1978, στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού. Στην βαρδιόλα του, ο καπετάν Παναγής.

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 1.jpg ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 2.jpg ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 3.jpg ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 4.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ταξίδεψα με τον γερο-Μιαούλη τον Αύγουστο του 1979 επί Αγαπητών που έκανε την γραμμή της Παροναξίας (με επέκταση στις ανατολικές Κυκλάδες), για την Σχοινούσα. Πλέον ήταν σε παρακμή με πολύ αργή ταχύτητα και καπετάνιο τον Παναγή Παπαδάτο (?) τον γνωστό νέγρο καπετάνιο (από νέγρα μητέρα). Ομορφο ταξείδι αλλά ατελείωτο. Το πλοίο όμως είχε τα χάλια του πλην της 1ης θέσης που διατηρούσε ακόμα την πολυτέλεια των σαλονιών με την ξύλινη επένδυση στους μπουλμέδες. Η δεξιά βαρδιόλα, προφανώς από κάποιο "φίλημα" με άλλο πλοίο ήταν στραβωμένη με σπασμένη την ξύλινη κουπαστή της. Πλώρα είχε δημιουργηθεί, εκεί που παλιά ήταν αμπάρι, ένας χώρος με καθίσματα πούλμαν, αυτοσχέδιο μπαρ-καντίνα και WC όπου ο συνδυασμός της μυρωδιάς της σιδερίλας και των WC ήταν ανυπόφορος και πολλά από τα καθίσματα σπασμένα. Το ξαναείδα στην Ρόδο το 1985 σε χειρότερα χάλια με έντονα ίχνη σκουριάς παντού. Οι Αγαπητοί δεν φημιζόντουσαν για την συντήρηση και την καθαριότητα των πλοίων τους.


Όπως έγραφα στο post #76 η δεξιά βαρδιόλα όταν είχα ταξιδέψει το 1979 ήταν τσακισμένη από κάποιο "ακούμπημα" και νάτην στην φωτογραφία του φίλου Μαίανδρου.

----------


## Gallos952

*That one was partly shot on M/V Karaiskakis. You will tell me film title and actors. JF@Paris*

http://youtu.be/3cf8z8d1IoI

----------


## Gallos952

*Fantastic little german private film found on You Tube to be share.
Ship was cruising from Piraeus to Herakleion. We all remember
that kind of trips, boring and never ended but now part of the greek
shipping story. Enjoy ! JF@Paris

http://youtu.be/WB7EKpT8UN8*

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Το Ε/Γ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, καλοκαίρι του 1978, στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού. Στην βαρδιόλα του, ο καπετάν Παναγής.
> 
> ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 1.jpg ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 2.jpg ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 3.jpg ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 4.jpg



Οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο είναι, απλά, περιττό.  Σπανίως μπαίνω στο forum ώρες εργάσιμες.  Όταν, όμως, είδα ότι ο Μαίανδρος είχε αναρτήσει δημοσίευση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, έκρινα ότι δεν θα άντεχα, ούτως ή άλλως, να περιμένω για πολύ, και ήξερα  ότι θα αποζημιωθώ, όπερ και εγένετο! 
Τώρα, απλά θα κάνω minimize το παράθυρο αυτής της ιστοσελίδας, και θα βλέπω ...  θα βλέπω ... και θα ξαναβλέπω τις φωτογραφίες...
Απ'ότι φαίνεται η νέα εβδομάδα ξεκινά καλά!  

Gallos, as I already advised  you on Saturday,  keep watching!  There are treasures in the closets, waiting to be revealed! These photos, esp. the first one, are unprecedented! 

Μαίανδρε, μας έφτιαξες την ημέρα! 

Maiandros, you made our day!   :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Gallos952

*Meander, I'm trying to understand your meaning but so. Treasures are still located in closets as you said but they are not 
coming up so quickly. 
Anyway, your Amorgos suite is very nice. Thanks a lot for that. I've posted documents of my own collection to give a kick 
to that section of site who seams running around with much commentaries on same base. 
So, I hope that we can share some more interesting pictures in the future. Everyone must be active not only to catch free
documents so difficult to find. 
Filia. Jean-Francois@Paris*




> Οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο είναι, απλά, περιττό.  Σπανίως μπαίνω στο forum ώρες εργάσιμες.  Όταν, όμως, είδα ότι ο Μαίανδρος είχε αναρτήσει δημοσίευση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, έκρινα ότι δεν θα άντεχα, ούτως ή άλλως, να περιμένω για πολύ, και ήξερα  ότι θα αποζημιωθώ, όπερ και εγένετο! 
> Τώρα, απλά θα κάνω minimize το παράθυρο αυτής της ιστοσελίδας, και θα βλέπω ...  θα βλέπω ... και θα ξαναβλέπω τις φωτογραφίες...
> Απ'ότι φαίνεται η νέα εβδομάδα ξεκινά καλά!  
> 
> Gallos, as I already advised  you on Saturday,  keep watching!  There are treasures in the closets, waiting to be revealed! These photos, esp. the first one, are unprecedented! 
> 
> Μαίανδρε, μας έφτιαξες την ημέρα! 
> 
> Maiandros, you made our day!

----------


## Ellinis

> *Fantastic little german private film found on You Tube to be share.
> Ship was cruising from Piraeus to Herakleion. We all remember
> that kind of trips, boring and never ended but now part of the greek
> shipping story. Enjoy ! JF@Paris
> 
> http://youtu.be/WB7EKpT8UN8*


Very nice video indeed. It should be interesting to play with the soccer table while the ship was rolling like that...

Also, a nice detail that inner side of the bulkheads plus the base of the front superstructure were painted buff.

Here is the article on Cpt Papadatos. By the way the no.44 issue of "Efoplistis" was a memorable one mainly to a detailed article on Efthymiades.

pap1.jpg pap2.jpg pap3.jpg pap4.jpg pap5.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Yes. Rules was particular and you must choose your side carefully considering wind and waves
before to play.
As a French, I was also happy to see a beautiful DS Citroen on board. Seats was very confortable
in that car. It's help when cruising to Crete with Kolokotronis or others sister-ships.
I have been in Kanaris with "enia beauforts" between Sitia and Kassos-Karpathos on august
1977 and I can tell that is was impossible to do anything except trying to keep some few dignity...
Then, many thanks to give us this important article. It's realy kind of you to share it, indeed. 
Kali nixta. Filia apo Parissi. JF
*

[QUOTE=Ellinis;478332]Very nice video indeed. It should be interesting to play with the soccer table while the ship was rolling like that...

Also, a nice detail that inner side of the bulkheads plus the base of the front superstructure were painted buff.

Here is the article on Cpt Papadatos. By the way the no.44 issue of "Efoplistis" was a memorable one mainly to a detailed article on Efthymiades.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Very nice video indeed. It should be interesting to play with the soccer table while the ship was rolling like that...
> 
> Also, a nice detail that inner side of the bulkheads plus the base of the front superstructure were painted buff.
> 
> Here is the article on Cpt Papadatos. By the way the no.44 issue of "Efoplistis" was a memorable one mainly to a detailed article on Efthymiades.
> 
> pap1.jpg pap2.jpg pap3.jpg pap4.jpg pap5.jpg


...A sheer enjoyment to read....Question is why he never mentions that in 1983 he was not in Miaoulis. His only season in Ventouris' Agios  Georgios...
thanks for uploading

----------


## Gallos952

*On that particular picture, we can see the four sister-ships together which is rare.
Copy, borrow to Caterina75, is not so good compare to my original PC but it's OK
to give an idea of the fleet, Nomikos and Potamianos. On the right, Kanaris name
does not appear. I think it was shot at the early period, during the '50s. After, road
was strongly made together with some roof for passengers.
JF@Paris*

Sister-Ships in Pier.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Hello ! When was he living Miaoulis commandment ? It should mean that he was not
present on board for the 1984s accident in Piraeus when the boat was partly sank in 
the pier. No ?
Kali nixta. JF@Paris*





> ...A sheer enjoyment to read....Question is why he never mentions that in 1983 he was not in Miaoulis. His only season in Ventouris' Agios  Georgios...
> thanks for uploading

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Hello ! When was he living Miaoulis commandment ? It should mean that he was not
> present on board for the 1984s accident in Piraeus when the boat was partly sank in 
> the pier. No ?
> Kali nixta. JF@Paris*



Gallos, the accident you are referring to has happened in the summer of 1983, not 1984, when in commandment of "Miaoulis" was captain Dimitrios Zaragas, and not Panagis Papadatos. In 1984 Papadatos returned to Miaoulis....
If you look past postings in the thread,  you will also find details of the particular accident, even scanned press articles with photos...

----------


## Gallos952

> Very nice video indeed. It should be interesting to play with the soccer table while the ship was rolling like that...
> 
> Also, a nice detail that inner side of the bulkheads plus the base of the front superstructure were painted buff.
> 
> Here is the article on Cpt Papadatos. By the way the no.44 issue of "Efoplistis" was a memorable one mainly to a detailed article on Efthymiades.


*Hello again. What is Efthymiades ? I do not found any information on Google about it. 
Is there another article on Papadatos to read on that support ? Thanks.
Kakimera. JF@Paris
*

----------


## Ellinis

> *Hello again. What is Efthymiades ? I do not found any information on Google about it. 
> *


Check this out: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hymiadis-Lines

----------


## Gallos952

> Gallos, the accident you are referring to has happened in the summer of 1983, not 1984, when in commandment of "Miaoulis" was captain Dimitrios Zaragas, and not Panagis Papadatos. In 1984 Papadatos returned to Miaoulis....
> If you look past postings in the thread,  you will also find details of the particular accident, even scanned press articles with photos...


*Thanks for your current precisions. I already found those previous posting but the color one is in bad condition. Do you know the reason why Papadatos was replaced by Zaragas 
at that period of time ? Kali sou mera. JF@Paris*

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Thanks for your current precisions. I already found those previous posting but the color one is in bad condition. Do you know the reason why Papadatos was replaced by Zaragas 
> at that period of time ? Kali sou mera. JF@Paris*



I 'd never know for sure, but I strongly suspect it might have to do with his salary and wages in general.  Papadatos might have negotiated more money with Ventouris, but ended up with Agapitos for the same reason.  This in only a speculation  :Distrust:

----------


## Gallos952

*Into the Miaoulis Captaincy / Amorgos 1984*
Image 3.png

*From a 1963 brochure but '50s nice original design of the 1st class 
dining room shot with four models. Look at the large Nomikos Lines 
blue folded menu on the right table.
*Miaoulis Dinner Room.jpg

*Two of the models on high stools of the first class bar of Miaoulis
for a drink between lovers or supposed. 
Many brochures at the right in a mural display and Andreas Miaoulis
in a frame on the left.*
JF@Paris.fr

Miaoulis Bar.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

> I 'd never know for sure, but I strongly suspect it might have to do with his salary and wages in general.  Papadatos might have negotiated more money with Ventouris, but ended up with Agapitos for the same reason.  This in only a speculation


*An ordinary man like you and me, indeed. He was just thinking to get a better pension. Does somebody know if he is still alive ? There is many Papadatos to Kephalonia island including with the same christian name. If yes, he'll be 77 years on next 15th of August, not so old.
JF@Paris*

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Gallos, I like the changes in your avatar!  From the attractive woman in the poster of "Nomicos Lines", to the masculine silhouette of the heroic Miaoulis with the moustache!

----------


## Gallos952

> Gallos, I like the changes in your avatar!  From the attractive woman in the poster of "Nomicos Lines", to the masculine silhouette of the heroic Miaoulis with the moustache!


*I checked several images and the heroic Andreas, with his white "moustaki", looks better. 
Nomikos brochure was nice but more difficult to read, too small. A specail thanks to Aris 
who gave me the way to add an avatar. Kalo sas missimeri, padhia. JF@Paris*

----------


## Gallos952

*Well none picture from the same brochure 
but in a large particular** square presentation.*
JF@Paris.fr

Miaoulis@Rodos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *From a 1963 brochure but '50s nice original design of the 1st class 
> dining room shot with four models. Look at the large Nomikos Lines 
> blue folded menu on the right table.
> *JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Miaoulis Dinner Room.jpg


Απίθανη πολυτέλεια στον αγαπητό μου Μιαουλη στην δεκαετία του 1950.   Ετσι τον γνώρισα.  Επι Νομικού υπήρχε μια υπερηφάνεια για τα ακτοπλοϊκά.   Οχι τα σκουριασμένα υπολείμματα που βλέπαμε 25 και 30 χρόνια αργότερα.

Incredible luxury on our great Miaoulis in the 1950s. That's how I got to know this ship.  During the Nomikos years there was a pride for coast steamers. Not the rusty remains we saw 25 or 30 years later.

----------


## Gallos952

> Απίθανη πολυτέλεια στον αγαπητό μου Μιαουλη στην δεκαετία του 1950.   Ετσι τον γνώρισα.  Επι Νομικού υπήρχε μια υπερηφάνεια για τα ακτοπλοϊκά.   Οχι τα σκουριασμένα υπολείμματα που βλέπαμε 25 και 30 χρόνια αργότερα.
> 
> Incredible luxury on our great Miaoulis in the 1950s. That's how I got to know this ship.  During the Nomikos years there was a pride for coast steamers. Not the rusty remains we saw 25 or 30 years later.


*Yes, it was. Look at the wooden cozy mood, lightings, panel with nice greek style composition, seats and 
all table accessories. All this, still very well maintained. 
I think that pictures of the* *early '50s was used for brochures also in the '60s period until that ship was sold
for the the second part of his life much more popular and with less luxury decorum to cary poor islanders and 
summer tourists on the "agoni grammi" from Piraeus to Rodos through Mikres Kyklades, Astypalaia and others
small Dodecanese islands. 
*JF@Paris.fr*

*

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Fantastic little german private film found on You Tube to be share.
> Ship was cruising from Piraeus to Herakleion. We all remember
> that kind of trips, boring and never ended but now part of the greek
> shipping story. Enjoy ! JF@Paris
> 
> http://youtu.be/WB7EKpT8UN8*



It is fascinating, indeed, to watch a live trip, a ship climbing the waves, all in colour, in such a quality, feeling it is today, and yourself also being a passenger.  At the same time, it also feels sort of eery, when you know that the year is 1970! 
However, our fellow German traveler that uploaded the film uses a very bad word to describe "Kolokotronis":
_"Seelenverkaufer"_ means a floating coffin, a floating death trap, i.e. "skilopnichtis" in Greek!  A rather offensive term to use, and, I would say, totally unfair for the particular ship...  Obviously, the german standards for ships in 1970 were higher, and Germans were used to traveling on much larger and more comfortable vessels...

----------


## Gallos952

*At that time, those germain poeple filming used to travel all over Europe, Asia and North Africa 
with a small Opel Kadett break. You can see it in all 8 mm film listed by them on You Tube. 
German tourists was not the worst when traveling alone (not by group). French one was much
more stupid because unable to speak even english and, a fortiori, greek. Always looking to their
"portofoli" also. English was often coming to drink. They trough them away from Astypalia because  
too many problems : screaming, fighting, etc.
I meet many germans greek lovers at that period. Of course, Deutsch Mark was 3 times more than 
French Franc, then. Holidays was free for them even for workers. They bought many houses everywhere 
because of that. They are now going in Croatia, Turkey or anywhere else. 
However, today, everybody loves old boats memories even if they was dirty an totally insecure.
Kalo savvoto-kyriako.
JF@Paris.fr*




> It is fascinating, indeed, to watch a live trip, a ship climbing the waves, all in colour, in such a quality, feeling it is today, and yourself also being a passenger.  At the same time, it also feels sort of eery, when you know that the year is 1970! 
> However, our fellow German traveler that uploaded the film uses a very bad word to describe "Kolokotronis":
> _"Seelenverkaufer"_ means a floating coffin, a floating death trap, i.e. "skilopnichtis" in Greek!  A rather offensive term to use, and, I would say, totally unfair for the particular ship...  Obviously, the german standards for ships in 1970 were higher, and Germans were used to traveling on much larger and more comfortable vessels...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

miaoulis a.jpgPainted with a lot of minium in one of her last seasons.

----------


## Maiandros

> miaoulis a.jpgPainted with a lot of minium in one of her last seasons.



....αχ! αυτή η πλώρη!!

----------


## Gallos952

*Too much lipstick, she looks like Tony Curtis in "Some Like It Hot"...
Apart this joke, we can also say that she was old and hurt after sinking 
in Piraeus harbor. It was may be shot later. 
Thanks to share that picture, Xiotis.*
JF@Paris.fr




> Painted with a lot of minium in one of her last seasons.


miaoulis a.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> miaoulis a.jpgPainted with a lot of minium in one of her last seasons.


....nice picture. But, is it minion paint, or just the rust looking red under the rising morning sun falling under this angle? I think it might be rust, as the minion paint would not possibly be sprayed  on selected spots like these...

Βίκτωρα, μήπως δεν είναι μίνιον, αλλά η σκουριά που δείχνει κόκκινη κάτω από το φως του πρωινού ήλιου υπό τη συγκεκριμένη γωνία; Νομίζω ότι το μίνιον δεν θα το έβαζαν επιλεκτικά σε μεμονωμένα σημεία.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση υπέροχη φωτο, σαν να τραβήχτηκε χθες...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ....nice picture. But, is it minion paint, or just the rust looking red under the rising morning sun falling under this angle? I think it might be rust, as the minion paint would not possibly be sprayed on selected spots like these...
> 
> Βίκτωρα, μήπως δεν είναι μίνιον, αλλά η σκουριά που δείχνει κόκκινη κάτω από το φως του πρωινού ήλιου υπό τη συγκεκριμένη γωνία; Νομίζω ότι το μίνιον δεν θα το έβαζαν επιλεκτικά σε μεμονωμένα σημεία.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση υπέροχη φωτο, σαν να τραβήχτηκε χθες...


Ήταν νωρίς το απόγευμα κ μινιάριζαν σε επιλεγμένα σημεία.
Ιt was early in the afternoon and they painted minium on selected spots.

----------


## Gallos952

*Xiotis and friends, kalimera,
Living in Piraeus, I understand that you shot the picture yourself one morning.
Do you note the date ? You may have some more to show us...
In the islands, we used minium, now grey, to protect news woods before to pass
a first coat. It's also good for doors and windows not only for "kourasm&#233;ni" old
greek ships. It was the minute do-it-yourself advisor.*
JF@Paris.fr




> Ήταν νωρίς το απόγευμα κ μινιάριζαν σε επιλεγμένα σημεία.
> Ιt was early in the afternoon and they painted minium on selected spots.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Xiotis and friends, kalimera,
> Living in Piraeus, I understand that you shot the picture yourself one morning.
> Do you note the date ? You may have some more to show us...
> In the islands, we used minium, now grey, to protect news woods before to pass
> a first coat. It's also good for doors and windows not only for "kourasm&#233;ni" old
> greek ships. It was the minute do-it-yourself advisor.*
> JF@Paris.fr


Kalispera,she was berthed with  bow facing to Karaiskaki Sq. at the Tzelepi pier just by the Argosaronicos wharf as you can see, so the sunlight falls on portside in the afternoon.The photo was taken ca 1980 but as most of them are in a sofa and wardrobes and not saved electronically,it depends on the progress of...my excavations for more to upload.

----------


## Gallos952

*Here is Kanaris and Kolokotronis at Karaiskakis sq. in Dzelepi pier with 
the ferry Aeolis to the other side. She looks enormous compared to the 
narrow italians units.
Here was the place where the four sister-ships was sometimes all together. 
Postcard could be printed on the beginning of the '60s. Kanaris is still
under Nomikos banner and Kolokotronis paint in blue.
Someone will say who's the boat behind Kolokotronis. I'm sure.*
JF@Paris.fr

Piraeus Karaiskakis Sq 960.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Here is Kanaris and Kolokotronis at Karaiskakis sq. in Dzelepi pier with 
> the ferry Aeolis to the other side. She looks enormous compared to the 
> narrow italians units.
> Here was the place where the four sister-ships was sometimes all together. 
> Postcard could be printed on the beginning of the '60s. Kanaris is still
> under Nomikos banner and Kolokotronis paint in blue.
> Someone will say who's the boat behind Kolokotronis. I'm sure.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Piraeus Karaiskakis Sq 960.jpg


The AEOLIS was narrow for her length. On the other hand,the Italian sisters were wide in proportion.
The photo was taken after July 1971 when KOLOKOTRONIS bought by Kousouniadis,renamed ACHILLEUS and painted blue.
Kavounides ESPEROS is behind and after her the Efthymiadis c/f PHAISTOS.
Also,if someone would be familiarized with vehicles, the pictured long buses were not early 60's models

----------


## Ellinis

Opposite, at Xaveri, I think is Efthymiades' Ro/Ro EFTHYCOSTA

----------


## Gallos952

*Yes, indeed. I was looking at the cars with a lens and it's evidently some more recent models than I thought before.
Anyway, that PC is excellent with buses and summer feeling. Thanks for your contribution always pertinent.* 
JF@Paris.fr




> The AEOLIS was narrow for her length. On the other hand,the Italian sisters were wide in proportion.
> The photo was taken after July 1971 when KOLOKOTRONIS bought by Kousouniadis,renamed ACHILLEUS and painted blue.
> Kavounides ESREROS is behind and after her the Efthymiadis c/f PHAISTOS.

----------


## Maiandros

Καλοκαίρι του 1978 με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ να βάζει πλώρη για την έξοδο του λιμανιού των Καταπόλων. Θυμάμαι ότι από την ώρα που έλυνε κάβους μέχρι να βρεθεί σε αυτό το σημείο περνούσε αρκετός χρόνος και βέβαια για να το δεις να περνάει τον φάρο και να χάνεται...ήθελες καρέκλα και υπομονή! 

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ (2).jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Καλοκαίρι του 1978 με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ να βάζει πλώρη για την έξοδο του λιμανιού των Καταπόλων. Θυμάμαι ότι από την ώρα που έλυνε κάβους μέχρι να βρεθεί σε αυτό το σημείο περνούσε αρκετός χρόνος και βέβαια για να το δεις να περνάει τον φάρο και να χάνεται...ήθελες καρέκλα και υπομονή! 
> 
> ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ (2).jpg



Η πανέμορφη φωτο δείχνει να έχει τραβηχθεί από το σημείο στη νότια πλευρά του λιμανιού, σε ακριανό σημείο όπου σήμερα βρίσκεται ένα άγαλμα  (γοργόνα, κάποια μούσα, δεν είμαι βέβαιος).  Τότε, βέβαια, μπορεί να μην υπήρχε τίποτα τέτοιο εκεί.... Απέναντι, πάντως, διακρίνεται  καθαρά το εκκλησάκι του Αγ. Παντελεήμονα, όπου έκαναν την πρώτη "στάση" και οι βάρκες που μετέφεραν τους λουόμενους στις άλλες παραλίες  (Μαλτέζι, Πλάκες).   Σήμερα, δυστυχώς, οι βαρκάρηδες σνομπάρουν το μέρος και, εαν θες να κάνεις εκεί μπάνιο, πρέπει  να περπατήσεις....

Ακόμα, στο δεξί άκρο της φωτο διακρίνεται μία από τις  κατοικίες που έκτισαν στην περιοχή κάποιοι αλλοδαποί (νομίζω ότι οι πρώτοι ήταν Ολλανδοί).  Σε εκείνο το σημείο, πάντως, το 1978 αυτό μπορεί να ήταν και το μοναδικό κτίσμα ...   :Confused:  





> The AEOLIS was narrow for her length. On the other hand,the Italian sisters were wide in proportion.
> The photo was taken after July 1971 when KOLOKOTRONIS bought by Kousouniadis,renamed ACHILLEUS and painted blue.
> Kavounides ESPEROS is behind and after her the Efthymiadis c/f PHAISTOS.
> Also,if someone would be familiarized with vehicles, the pictured long buses were not early 60's models


Victor, the only bus I could identify with a high percentage of certainty is the one seen on the far right of the beautiful Gallos' photo, the one at the end of the bus queue. 
It's a Mercedes, and the body was made by the Greek company "VIAMAX". 
All buses seen in the picture (in dark blue paint with white upper part) are typical of the Athens and Piraeus city buses of the era...  :Single Eye:

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα από τα τετράδυμα στη Σαντορίνη το 1971, από ένα πολύ ωραίο άλμπουμ στο flickr. Ποιό άραγε από τα τέσσερα να είναι;

Karaiskakis 71.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Άφιξη του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στη Σκύρο το 1971, σε ένα ταξίδι - από αυτά που σίγουρα μένουν - από την Κρήτη στη Θεσσαλονίκη...

miaoulis 71 skyros.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Gallos952

*Aris, It should be Kanaris like on many postcards. The way was Syros, Paros, Naxos, Santorini, 
Ag. Nikolaos, Sitia, Cassos, Karpathos and Rodos. I've several slides in my collection and I took 
it in 1977 as I already wrote previously.
Kalo savvato-kyriaki.*
JF@Paris.fr




> Ένα από τα τετράδυμα στη Σαντορίνη το 1971, από ένα πολύ ωραίο άλμπουμ στο flickr. Ποιό άραγε από τα τέσσερα να είναι;
> 
> Karaiskakis 71.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Let's say that it is one of the three of Nomikos at Phira's limani around 1970.
After that, challenge is open to discover the right one. I'm waiting for you, guys.*
JF@Paris.fr

Nomikos@Phira Limani 970.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Let's say that it is one of the three of Nomikos at Phira's limani around 1970.
> After that, challenge is open to discover the right one. I'm waiting for you, guys.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Nomikos@Phira Limani 970.jpg


I would assume that it is Kanaris. If not, my second guess would be Kolokotronis





> Άφιξη του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στη Σκύρο το 1971, σε ένα ταξίδι - από αυτά που σίγουρα μένουν - από την Κρήτη στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
> 
> miaoulis 71 skyros.jpg
> πηγή


Είναι σίγουρα  ο Μιαούλης; Μόνο το Αχιλλέας δεν έκανε δρομολόγια από Θες/νίκη ;;   :Confused New:  :Confused New:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εικοσι δυο χρονια μετα την ναυπηγηση τους, το *Καναρης* και το *Μιαουλης* εκαναν δευτερευουσες (αν οχι αγονες) γραμμες ενω το *Καραισκακης* ειχε αλλαξει ονομα το 1972.

Απο την εφημεριδα Δημοτης της 9ης Νοεμβριου 1974.

19741109 all Dimotis.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Possibly, Kolokotronis was going to Herakleion as you saw in the german 8 mm film.
Nicholas sent general schedules but difficult to read. The answer is may be to search in it. 
I would bet 100 drachmas on Kanaris, myself. Who"s following me ?*
JF@Paris.fr




> I would assume that it is Kanaris. If not, my second guess would be Kolokotronis

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Aris, It should be Kanaris like on many postcards. The way was Syros, Paros, Naxos, Santorini, 
> Ag. Nikolaos, Sitia, Cassos, Karpathos and Rodos. I've several slides in my collection and I took 
> it in 1977 as I already wrote previously.
> Kalo savvato-kyriaki.*
> JF@Paris.fr


Did you really do that fantastic route with the legendary Kanaris? I love very much the route of Kassos-Karpathos and i yould like to see fantastic moments at the Karpathian Sea and at the ports from those days in a old beautiful ship... This route had another alternative combination of islands. For example most of the times the ships do the Piraeus-Milos-Santorini-Ag. Nikolaos-Sitia-Kassos-Karpathos route and nowdays Ag. Nikolaos replaced with Heraklion and make the trip to Karpathos about 16 nautical miles longer.

The route that you discribe is the longer and takes about 333 nautical miles to Karpathos. With 14 knots, only the sailing hours were about 24... With seven islands before Karpathos and the difficulty of embarkation and disembarkation of those days perhaps you have wasted about 35-40 minutes average in every port, so 4-4.5 hours added and the the overall trip maybe took about 28-28.5 hours... A fantastic voyage in North East Aegean Sea, East Cretan Sea and Karpathian Sea with a small ship with wonderful sun decks, especially at the bow...





> *Fantastic little german private film found on You Tube to be share.
> Ship was cruising from Piraeus to Herakleion. We all remember
> that kind of trips, boring and never ended but now part of the greek
> shipping story. Enjoy ! JF@Paris
> 
> http://youtu.be/WB7EKpT8UN8*


This is a FANTASTIC video. We can see the small magnficent decks and we can fill the beautiful roll of the ship with 6-7 beaufort. At 1:05 the sea is so close... The wind seems to be NNE. Thank you very very much.

----------


## Gallos952

*Hello ! Yes, I did it on august 1977 from Sitia. Kanaris came with 6 hours delay and may be more.
Then, we cruise under 8 or 9 beauforts to Kassos where she stops offshore to disembark people
and fret including a BMW with side-car into several shuttles. All the passengers was hill because 
of pitching but it conditions became better after Karpathos and we arrived to Rodos in the morning.
Trip had been something like 18 hours, more or less. I've several slides pictures of the adventure
but I need to transfer them.*
JF@Paris.fr 




> Did you really do that fantastic route with the legendary Kanaris? I love very much the route of Kassos-Karpathos and i yould like to see fantastic moments at the Karpathian Sea and at the ports from those days in a old beautiful ship... This route had another alternative combination of islands. For example most of the times the ships do the Piraeus-Milos-Santorini-Ag. Nikolaos-Sitia-Kassos-Karpathos route and nowdays Ag. Nikolaos replaced with Heraklion and make the trip to Karpathos about 16 nautical miles longer.
> 
> The route that you discribe is the longer and takes about 333 nautical miles to Karpathos. With 14 knots, only the sailing hours were about 24... With seven islands before Karpathos and the difficulty of embarkation and disembarkation of those days perhaps you have wasted about 35-40 minutes average in every port, so 4-4.5 hours added and the the overall trip maybe took about 28-28.5 hours... A fantastic voyage in North East Aegean Sea, East Cretan Sea and Karpathian Sea with a small ship with wonderful sun decks, especially at the bow...

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Άφιξη του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στη Σκύρο το 1971, σε ένα ταξίδι - από αυτά που σίγουρα μένουν - από την Κρήτη στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
> 
> miaoulis 71 skyros.jpg
> πηγή


...εκτός από την ωραία αυτή φωτογραφία, συνιστώ σε όλους να μπουν στο λινκ που παραθέτει ο κ. Ελληνίς, που είναι  ένα φωτογραφικό άλμπουμ ανεβασμένο από κάποιον γερμανό στο φλίκ.  *Μη το χάσετε* .  Πρόκειται για ένα πανέμορφο φωτογραφικό οδοιπορικό στην Ελλάδα του 1971, οι δε φωτογραφίες είναι εξαιρετικής ποιότητας και ζωντάνιας.  Θα δείτε περιήγηση στις Κυκλάδες (Σαντορίνη, Σύρο, Πάρο Νάξο, Αμοργό, Κουφονήσι, Ηρακλειά, Τήνο, Μύκονο, Δήλο, Ίο), αλλά και την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα (Δελφοί, Επίδαυρος , Μυκήνες, Ναύπλιο), όπως και  την Αθήνα, αλλά και το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  
Μόνο, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, γιατί οι λεζάντες του ταξιδευτή που μας έκανε αυτό το δώρο δεν είναι πάντα σωστές και δεν περιγράφουν πάντα το σωστό μέρος.  Π.χ.  σε μια φωτογραφία γράφει η λεζάντα Iraklia vonaus, ενώ η φωτογραφία εικονίζει πεντακάθαρα το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων Αμοργού.  Σε μια άλλη, η λεζάντα υποδεικνύει το λιμάνι του Απόλλωνα Νάξου, ενώ η φωτο απεικονίζει τη Χώρα της Νάξου από μακριά. 
Κατά τα λοιπά, όμως, πρόκειται για καταπληκτική συλλογή που πρέπει να οπωσδήποτε να δείτε.  Καλή απόλαυση!

...Apart from this picturesque photo, I strongly recommend all to enter the link suggested by mr Ellinis, a photo album uploaded by a  German to Flick. *Do not miss it*. It is a very beautiful photographic tour around  Greece  in 1971, with high quality lively photos.  You will watch a tour in Cyclades (Santorini, Syros, Paros, Naxos, Amorgos, Koufonissi, Iraklia, Tinos, Mykonos, Delos, Ios), as well as in mainland Greece (Delfi, Epidaurus, Mycinae, Nafplion),  Athens, and the port of Piraeus.
However, WATCH OUT, as the titles accompanying the photos are not always correct, not describing always the right place.   E.g., in one photo the title incicates _Iraklia vonaus,_ while it is crystal clear that the photo shows the Katapola (Amorgos) harbour. In another photo, the title suggests _Apollonas, Naxos,_ while the offered view is over the Chora of Naxos. 
Nevertheless, it is a wonderfull collection of photos, not to be missed. Enjoy !  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Αχιλλευς του Γεωργιου Κουσουνιαδη τον Αυγουστο του 1976 εχοντας ροτα για Φολεγανδρο  - Ιο  -   Αμοργο  - Αστυπαλαια  - Συμη - Ροδο  -  Κω - Καλυμνο  - Λερο  - Πατμο  - Αγ. Κυρηκο  - Σαμο  - Χιο - Μυτιληνη - Αγ. Ευστρατιο - Λημνο - Θεσσαλονικη   

_Achilles G.Kousouniades.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανιοτατη φιλε TSS APOLLON

----------


## Ellinis

> Είναι σίγουρα  ο Μιαούλης; Μόνο το Αχιλλέας δεν έκανε δρομολόγια από Θες/νίκη ;;


Σε δρομολόγια του 1972 έχω δει το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ να κάνει τη γραμμή προς Δωδεκάνησα δυο φορές την εβδομάδα και μια φορά Κυκλάδες με προσέγγιση σε Σαντορίνη. Το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ έκανε τότε Σάμο-Ικαρία. Αλλά σε αυτά τα δρομολόγια που είναι του Πειραιά, δεν υπάρχει καθόλου το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και αυτό γιατί έκανε πραγματικά τη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Κρήτη όπως βλέπουμε παρακάτω. 

71 salonica.jpg

Ίσως είναι λοιπόν το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ ίσως το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.

----------


## Gallos952

I*nteresting to now the circuit from Sporades to Cyclades finishing in Crete doing by Miaoulis at that time.
This is totally coherent with the pictures album given by the german photographer on Flick. It also would
say that we can add Miaoulis to the list. 
On my others pictures, Kanaris is attached on a mooring located at the opposite side compared to the postcard.
It's may be a sign affording to say that it would be the Miaoulis from the steps on the right  like on the german
picture shot on 1971.*
JF@Paris.fr




> Σε δρομολόγια του 1972 έχω δει το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ να κάνει τη γραμμή προς Δωδεκάνησα δυο φορές την εβδομάδα και μια φορά Κυκλάδες με προσέγγιση σε Σαντορίνη. Το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ έκανε τότε Σάμο-Ικαρία. Αλλά σε αυτά τα δρομολόγια που είναι του Πειραιά, δεν υπάρχει καθόλου το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και αυτό γιατί έκανε πραγματικά τη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Κρήτη όπως βλέπουμε παρακάτω. 
> 
> 71 salonica.jpg
> 
> Ίσως είναι λοιπόν το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ ίσως το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το ΒΗΜΑ της 3ης Σεπτεμβριου 1980.

Το _Μιαουλης_ κανει δρομολογια 
στην Νισυρο, Τηλο και Καστελλοριζοστα Κουφονησια, την Σχοινουσα και την ΗρακλειαΣτην Σικινο και Φολεγανδρο 

Το _Καναρης_ κανει δρομολογια
στην Κασο και Καρπαθοστην Ελαφονησο και Αντικυθηρα. 


19800903 Ionion KAnaris Kamiros Akcyon Miaoulis Kyklades Vima.jpg

_Παρηγορια μονη σου εμενε να λες περασμενα μεγαλεια και διηγωντας τα να κλαις_

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Απο το ΒΗΜΑ της 3ης Σεπτεμβριου 1980.
> 
> Το _Μιαουλης_ κανει δρομολογια 
> στην Νισυρο, Τηλο και Καστελλοριζοστα Κουφονησια, την Σχοινουσα και την ΗρακλειαΣτην Σικινο και Φολεγανδρο
> 
> Το _Καναρης_ κανει δρομολογια
> στην Κασο και Καρπαθοστην Ελαφονησο και Αντικυθηρα.
> 
> 
> ...



Κύριε Πέππα, μήπως η δημοσίευση αυτή δεν είναι του 1980; Απ'οτι ξέρω ο Κανάρης είχε παροπλισθεί κάνα δυο χρόνια νωρίτερα...     :Emptiness:

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Did you really do that fantastic route with the legendary Kanaris? I love very much the route of Kassos-Karpathos and i yould like to see fantastic moments at the Karpathian Sea and at the ports from those days in a old beautiful ship... This route had another alternative combination of islands. For example most of the times the ships do the Piraeus-Milos-Santorini-Ag. Nikolaos-Sitia-Kassos-Karpathos route and nowdays Ag. Nikolaos replaced with Heraklion and make the trip to Karpathos about 16 nautical miles longer.
> 
> The route that you discribe is the longer and takes about 333 nautical miles to Karpathos. With 14 knots, only the sailing hours were about 24... With seven islands before Karpathos and the difficulty of embarkation and disembarkation of those days perhaps you have wasted about 35-40 minutes average in every port, so 4-4.5 hours added and the the overall trip maybe took about 28-28.5 hours... A fantastic voyage in North East Aegean Sea, East Cretan Sea and Karpathian Sea with a small ship with wonderful sun decks, especially at the bow...


It would have taken *much more hours* Mr Nionios!  It took me 23 hours to reach Karpathos by the faster "Prevelis" in 2010 via a shorter distance (Milos, Santorini, Herakleion, Siteia, Kasos)!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Κύριε Πέππα, μήπως η δημοσίευση αυτή δεν είναι του 1980; Απ'οτι ξέρω ο Κανάρης είχε παροπλισθεί κάνα δυο χρόνια νωρίτερα...


_O Καναρης παροπλιστηκε  τον Οκτωβριο του 1980 
_

----------


## Gallos952

*What I said it's that it needs circa 18 hours from Sitia to Rodos with a first part very slow due to the very 
bad sea conditions. I also remember that ship arrived with 6 hours delay, may be more. Then, people
coming from Piraeus spent probably almost 24 hours more into the ship. She was supposed to be there at
9 or 10 am and it was closer to 3 or 4 pm. She was left from Piraeus at 3 pm the day before...
Those schedules gave by Nicholas are very precious in giving the right routes including when Miaoulis, under
Agapitos banner, was coming to Astypalia straight by Amorgos where Papadatos used to stop for dance parties.
Kyklades, Agapitos also, was also coming to Astypalia around 1985-86. N**ot so old, s**he was already dirty and 
uncomfortable. She was scrapped after only a 20 years life if I remember well.*
JF@Paris.fr




> It would have taken *much more hours* Mr Nionios!  It took me 23 hours to reach Karpathos by the faster "Prevelis" in 2010 via a shorter distance (Milos, Santorini, Herakleion, Siteia, Kasos)!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> It would have taken *much more hours* Mr Nionios!  It took me 23 hours to reach Karpathos by the faster "Prevelis" in 2010 via a shorter distance (Milos, Santorini, Herakleion, Siteia, Kasos)!


I have done many times this route with Prevelis and the normal hours are about 21.5, 23 is a bad time or the time with Anafi included in the route. The classic route that Prevelis had (Milos-Santorini-Heraklion-Sitia-Kassos-Karpathos) is not much shorter than the route Syros-Paros-Naxos-Santorini-Agios Nikolaos-Sitia-Kassos-Karpathos. The first is about 321 nautical miles and the second about 333. I calculated the time supposing that the speed of Kanaris in late 70's was 14 knots and the sea state was calm and the numbers said about 24 hours sailing time and 4.5 at the ports, sum 28.5... I think that if Kanaris had speed of 12 knots at late 70's the sailing time would be about 28 hours and the overall voyage about 32.5...

Τα γραφω σε αθλια Αγγλικα μπας και θελει να διαβασει ο Γαλλος φιλος μας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κύριε Πέππα, μήπως η δημοσίευση αυτή δεν είναι του 1980; Απ'οτι ξέρω ο Κανάρης είχε παροπλισθεί κάνα δυο χρόνια νωρίτερα...





> _O Καναρης παροπλιστηκε  τον Οκτωβριο του 1980_


Τοτε λοιπον, αυτη ηταν μια απο τις τελευταιες καταχωρησεις δρομολογιων του πλοιου!

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Τοτε λοιπον, αυτη ηταν μια απο τις τελευταιες καταχωρησεις δρομολογιων του πλοιου!


...Ναι, και μάλιστα με βαρύ πρόγραμμα! Τη Δευτέρα γραμμή Καρπάθου, την Πέμπτη  Δυτικές Κυκλάδες έως Σαντορίνη, και το Σάββατο άγονη Πελοποννήσου  έως  Κρήτη!  Μέχρι την τελευταία  στιγμή στα δύσκολα! Αυτό που, επίσης,  αξίζει να προσέξει κανείς είναι το δρομολόγιο της Πελοποννήσου. Μετά την Νεάπολη Βοιών, Ελαφόνησο (!), Αγ. Πελαγία, Καψάλι, και μετά, πίσω και πάνω  ΒΔ στο Γύθειο, και μετά, πάλι ΝΑ, Αντικύθηρα, και Κίσσαμο.  Η δική μου λογική περί ναυσιπλοϊας λέει ότι, μετά τη Νεάπολη, ακολουθεί το Γύθειο, και κατόπιν Κύθηρα κλπ.  Υποθέτω, βέβαια, ότι η λογική των ...εισιτηρίων λέει ότι στη Νεάπολη επιβιβάζεται κόσμος σχεδόν αποκλειστικά  για Ελαφόνησο  και Κύθηρα..., χωρίς ...ορέξεις για βόλτα στο Γύθειο.  Κατόπιν, οι Κυθηριώτες που φεύγουν πάνε, ως επί το πλείστον, Πελοπόννησο, οπότε το Γύθειο εξυπηρετεί  για πρόσβαση στην Αθήνα κλπ, πολύ πιο εύκολη απ' ότι  η Νεάπολη.  Όποιος δε θέλει να ταξιδέυσει για Κρήτη, θα επιβιβασθεί στο Γύθειο...

----------


## Gallos952

*All those timing are relative and totally impossible to chronometer rationally. We are talking about small and slow 
italians boats made on a 1930s model but, in december 1984, I went to Astypalia with Nereus and it needs 24 hours.
We start at 5 pm from Piareus by night and we touch under chora around five, also by night. I was alone in the ship
with a gipsy family and some few people get off to Aegiali or Katapola 4 hours before. 
Then, Nereus was supposed to be modern and faster but, one the "agoni grammi", she was not better than others doing 
weekly winter stops for fret to Donoussa, Skinoussa, Amorgos twice and Astypalia.*
JF@Paris.fr




> I have done many times this route with Prevelis and the normal hours are about 21.5, 23 is a bad time or the time with Anafi included in the route. The classic route that Prevelis had (Milos-Santorini-Heraklion-Sitia-Kassos-Karpathos) is not much shorter than the route Syros-Paros-Naxos-Santorini-Agios Nikolaos-Sitia-Kassos-Karpathos. The first is about 321 nautical miles and the second about 333. I calculated the time supposing that the speed of Kanaris in late 70's was 14 knots and the sea state was calm and the numbers said about 24 hours sailing time and 4.5 at the ports, sum 28.5... I think that if Kanaris had speed of 12 knots at late 70's the sailing time would be about 28 hours and the overall voyage about 32.5...
> 
> Τα γραφω σε αθλια Αγγλικα μπας και θελει να διαβασει ο Γαλλος φιλος μας.

----------


## Maiandros

> Η πανέμορφη φωτο δείχνει να έχει τραβηχθεί από το σημείο στη νότια πλευρά του λιμανιού, σε ακριανό σημείο όπου σήμερα βρίσκεται ένα άγαλμα  (γοργόνα, κάποια μούσα, δεν είμαι βέβαιος).  Τότε, βέβαια, μπορεί να μην υπήρχε τίποτα τέτοιο εκεί.... Απέναντι, πάντως, διακρίνεται  καθαρά το εκκλησάκι του Αγ. Παντελεήμονα, όπου έκαναν την πρώτη "στάση" και οι βάρκες που μετέφεραν τους λουόμενους στις άλλες παραλίες  (Μαλτέζι, Πλάκες).   Σήμερα, δυστυχώς, οι βαρκάρηδες σνομπάρουν το μέρος και, εαν θες να κάνεις εκεί μπάνιο, πρέπει  να περπατήσεις....
> 
> Ακόμα, στο δεξί άκρο της φωτο διακρίνεται μία από τις  κατοικίες που έκτισαν στην περιοχή κάποιοι αλλοδαποί (νομίζω ότι οι πρώτοι ήταν Ολλανδοί).  Σε εκείνο το σημείο, πάντως, το 1978 αυτό μπορεί να ήταν και το μοναδικό κτίσμα ...



Οι πρώτες 2 παρακάτω φωτογραφίες φανερώνουν τη θέση(προβλήτα) από την οποία τραβηξα τη φωτογραφία του προηγούμενου μηνύματός μου.Το άγαλμα στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι φίλε Dream Star Glaros, τη δεκαετία του '30 ήταν τοποθετημένο επί Δημάρχου Κοτζιά, περιμετρικά στην πλατεία Ομονοίας στην Αθήνα, μαζί με άλλα 7 παρόμοια κι  αναπαρίσταναν  τις 8 μούσες της αρχαιότητας( την 9η δεν την είχαν βάλει). Αυτό που βρίσκεται στην Αμοργό είναι η Ερατώ. Τα υπόλοιπα ποιος ξέρει πού βρίσκονται σήμερα.Όσο για τις βάρκες που μετέφεραν τους λουόμενους, τη δεκαετία του ' 70 που ήμουνα πιτσιρικάς, έτρεχα πάντα στο τιμόνι (λαγουδέρα) καθότι τίγκα όπως ήταν στον κόσμο, φανταζόμουν ότι το ορθόπλωρο αυτό σκαρί ήταν το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ κι εγώ καπετάνιος του και στο δέσιμο, ναύτης του_...Παιχνίδια του παιδικού μου μυαλού..._Επί τη ευκαιρία, μιας που ανέφερες τον Αγ.Παντελεήμονα, ανέβασα στο θέμα "Οι Ζωγραφιές μας" πίνακά μου με το θέμα αυτό.

MΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.jpg Απόπλους ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ&#931.jpg ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 3 (2).jpg DSCF1794 (2).jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Οι πρώτες 2 παρακάτω φωτογραφίες φανερώνουν τη θέση από την οποία τραβηξα τη φωτογραφία του προηγούμενου μηνύματός μου.Το άγαλμα στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι φίλε Dream Star Glaros, τη δεκαετία του '30 ήταν τοποθετημένο επί Δημάρχου Κοτζιά, περιμετρικά στην πλατεία Ομονοίας στην Αθήνα, μαζί με άλλα 7 παρόμοια κι  αναπαρίσταναν  τις 8 μούσες της αρχαιότητας( την 9η δεν την είχαν βάλει). Αυτό που βρίσκεται στην Αμοργό είναι η Ερατώ. Τα υπόλοιπα ποιος ξέρει πού βρίσκονται σήμερα.Όσο για τις βάρκες που μετέφεραν τους λουόμενους, τη δεκαετία του ' 70 που ήμουνα πιτσιρικάς, έτρεχα πάντα στο τιμόνι (λαγουδέρα) καθότι τίγκα όπως ήταν στον κόσμο, φανταζόμουν ότι το ορθόπλωρο αυτό σκαρί ήταν το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ κι εγώ καπετάνιος του και στο δέσιμο, ναύτης του_...Παιχνίδια του παιδικού μου μυαλού..._Επί τη ευκαιρία, μιας που ανέφερες τον Αγ.Παντελεήμονα, ανέβασα στο θέμα "Οι Ζωγραφιές μας" πίνακά μου με το θέμα αυτό.





> MΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.jpg Απόπλους ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ&#931.jpg ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 3 (2).jpg DSCF1794 (2).jpg



Έξοχες και αυτές οι φωτο φίλε Μαίανδρε! Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και η ιστορία με τις μούσες.  Ποιος ξέρει, άραγε, πότε, αλλά και με ενέργειες ποιού, βρέθηκε η μούσα από την Ομόνοια στα ... Κατάπολα...( :Wink:  Το μυαλό μου πάει στην ευπατρίδι Δέσποινα Πολυχρόνη, ίσως....  :Ambivalence:  
Και κάτι άλλο, όμως. Στα νερά της παραλίας που βρίσκεται κάτω από το νεκροταφείο (Ξυλοκερατίδι) βρίσκεται επίσης ένα άγαλμα πάνω σε μια ξέρα που έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέει Ερατώ.  Μήπως θυμάσαι κάτι    και για αυτό; 
Ως προς τις ζωγραφιές, θα πάω να ... απολαύσω !    :Excitement:

----------


## Gallos952

*Here was the Muses, all around the square.*
JF@Paris.fr

Omonia Muse.jpg Omonia 1931s.jpg Omonia 1920s.jpg
*They was nine and square, erected during George I,* *was modified around 1931 due to the "elektrikos" if I understand
well. Statues was replaced all over Athens and Katapola, then.*
JF@Paris.fr

http://glypto.wordpress.com/2007/04/...-εννέα-μούσες/

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> ...εκτός από την ωραία αυτή φωτογραφία, συνιστώ σε όλους να μπουν στο λινκ που παραθέτει ο κ. Ελληνίς, που είναι  ένα φωτογραφικό άλμπουμ ανεβασμένο από κάποιον γερμανό στο φλίκ.  *Μη το χάσετε* .  Πρόκειται για ένα πανέμορφο φωτογραφικό οδοιπορικό στην Ελλάδα του 1971, οι δε φωτογραφίες είναι εξαιρετικής ποιότητας και ζωντάνιας.  Θα δείτε περιήγηση στις Κυκλάδες (Σαντορίνη, Σύρο, Πάρο Νάξο, Αμοργό, Κουφονήσι, Ηρακλειά, Τήνο, Μύκονο, Δήλο, Ίο), αλλά και την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα (Δελφοί, Επίδαυρος , Μυκήνες, Ναύπλιο), όπως και  την Αθήνα, αλλά και το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  
> Μόνο, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, γιατί οι λεζάντες του ταξιδευτή που μας έκανε αυτό το δώρο δεν είναι πάντα σωστές και δεν περιγράφουν πάντα το σωστό μέρος.  Π.χ.  σε μια φωτογραφία γράφει η λεζάντα Iraklia vonaus, ενώ η φωτογραφία εικονίζει πεντακάθαρα το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων Αμοργού.  Σε μια άλλη, η λεζάντα υποδεικνύει το λιμάνι του Απόλλωνα Νάξου, ενώ η φωτο απεικονίζει τη Χώρα της Νάξου από μακριά. 
> Κατά τα λοιπά, όμως, πρόκειται για καταπληκτική συλλογή που πρέπει να οπωσδήποτε να δείτε.  Καλή απόλαυση!
> 
> ...Apart from this picturesque photo, I strongly recommend all to enter the link suggested by mr Ellinis, a photo album uploaded by a  German to Flick. *Do not miss it*. It is a very beautiful photographic tour around  Greece  in 1971, with high quality lively photos.  You will watch a tour in Cyclades (Santorini, Syros, Paros, Naxos, Amorgos, Koufonissi, Iraklia, Tinos, Mykonos, Delos, Ios), as well as in mainland Greece (Delfi, Epidaurus, Mycinae, Nafplion),  Athens, and the port of Piraeus.
> However, WATCH OUT, as the titles accompanying the photos are not always correct, not describing always the right place.   E.g., in one photo the title incicates _Iraklia vonaus,_ while it is crystal clear that the photo shows the Katapola (Amorgos) harbour. In another photo, the title suggests _Apollonas, Naxos,_ while the offered view is over the Chora of Naxos. 
> Nevertheless, it is a wonderfull collection of photos, not to be missed. Enjoy !


Σε συνέχεια του πιο πάνω μηνύματός μου σχετικά με το υπέροχο link στο flickr που μας υπέδειξε ο Ελληνίς, απλά να επισημάνω ότι ο χρήστης Proteus που ανέβασε το άλμπουμ με αυτές τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες *διόρθωσε* τη λεζάντα στη φωτογραφία της Αμοργού, κατόπιν της σχετικής επισήμανσης που του έκανα στο φλικ, και, έτσι, θα τη βρείτε τώρα με το σωστό της όνομα! Όπως θα δείτε, ο Πρωτέας επικαλέσθηκε τα σαράντα χρόνια που έχουν μεσολαβήσει και τα οποία δικαιολογούν το λάθος.  Φυσικά, έχει απόλυτο δίκαιο. Και εγώ, εαν είχα βγάλει τόσες φωτογραφίες από νησιά της ...Σκωτίας, ααποκλείεται να θυμόμουν τόσα πολλά  ύστερα από σαράντα χρόνια!  


Would you all please take into consideration that the user Proteus that uploaded the wonderful photos in flickr (in the relevant link  that Ellinis introduced to us) *corrected* the title into the right "Αmorgos", after I drew his attention to the mistake. He replied that, after forty years, it was natural that he had forgotten some things, and he was right! You can now find the picture at flickr with the right name on it...

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Here was the Muses, all around the square.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Omonia Muse.jpg


Gallos, you are a dynamite, if I am allowed to translate in Engilsh the highly popular phrase  used nowadays in Greek slang!  





> I have done many times this route with Prevelis and the normal hours are about 21.5, 23 is a bad time or the time with Anafi included in the route. The classic route that Prevelis had (Milos-Santorini-Heraklion-Sitia-Kassos-Karpathos) is not much shorter than the route Syros-Paros-Naxos-Santorini-Agios Nikolaos-Sitia-Kassos-Karpathos. The first is about 321 nautical miles and the second about 333. I calculated the time supposing that the speed of Kanaris in late 70's was 14 knots and the sea state was calm and the numbers said about 24 hours sailing time and 4.5 at the ports, sum 28.5... I think that if Kanaris had speed of 12 knots at late 70's the sailing time would be about 28 hours and the overall voyage about 32.5...
> 
> Τα γραφω σε αθλια Αγγλικα μπας και θελει να διαβασει ο Γαλλος φιλος μας.


Μια χαρά είναι τα αγγλικά σου.

OK.  You may be right.  I had just made the assumption that the distance had been much larger....

----------


## Gallos952

*After our break by Omonia and the old Muses, lets come back to our main activity...
Here is a nice back view of Kanaris with a spacial slogan for the 3 sisters of Nomikos
Lines : "Ships for the Winter". I like it, thinking of all the islands people who waited
them for hours and days, sometimes at that period of the year.*
Gallos@Paris.fr

Kanaris@Pirea.png

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *After our break by Omonia and the old Muses, lets come back to our main activity...
> Here is a nice back view of Kanaris with a spacial slogan for the 3 sisters of Nomikos
> Lines : "Ships for the Winter". I like it, thinking of all the islands people who waited
> them for hours and days, sometimes at that period of the year.*
> Gallos@Paris.fr
> 
> Kanaris@Pirea.png


Φιλοι

Δεν εχω σχεση με την καθημερινη λειτουργια του nautilia.gr αλλα θα συνιστουσα μεγαλη προσοχη στο copyright ιδιως οταν οι φωτογραφιες προερχονται απο προσφατα γνωστα βιβλια..

Η παρουσα φωτογραφια ειναι απο το εκπληκτικο βιβλιο του Γεωργιου Φουστανου _"Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1945-1995"_, Αργω Εκδοτικη, Αθηνα,  2010. Εμφανιζεται στην σελιδα 133 και το γεγονος οτι ειναι του Φουστανου προδιδεται απο το ενθετο δρομολογιο της _Καθημερινης_.... Εγω αν ημουν στην θεση σας (και για σοβαρα βιβλια σαν κι αυτο η αλλες προσφατες πηγες) θα ζητουσα αδεια δημοσιευσεως απο την Αργω (argonet@otenet.gr). Ετσι για να αποφυγετε νομικες καταστασεις αργοτερα...

Απλως μια συμβουλη...

Φιλικα

----------


## Gallos952

*You have right, Nicholas. I discovered after that this editing came from this book.
I visited Argo's site later and they are specialized with shipping interest publications.
I don't know them before but some books seem interesting with many original 
pictures like in "Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1945-1995". I'll buy it next time in Athens.
Anyway, thank you for your advice, it's very kind of you. We must be careful.
Friendly yours.*
JF@Paris.fr





> Φιλοι
> 
> Δεν εχω σχεση με την καθημερινη λειτουργια του nautilia.gr αλλα θα συνιστουσα μεγαλη προσοχη στο copyright ιδιως οταν οι φωτογραφιες προερχονται απο προσφατα γνωστα βιβλια..
> 
> Η παρουσα φωτογραφια ειναι απο το εκπληκτικο βιβλιο του Γεωργιου Φουστανου _"_, Αργω Εκδοτικη, Αθηνα,  2010. Εμφανιζεται στην σελιδα 133 και το γεγονος οτι ειναι του Φουστανου προδιδεται απο το ενθετο δρομολογιο της _Καθημερινης_.... Εγω αν ημουν στην θεση σας (και για σοβαρα βιβλια σαν κι αυτο η αλλες προσφατες πηγες) θα ζητουσα αδεια δημοσιευσεως απο την Αργω (argonet@otenet.gr). Ετσι για να αποφυγετε νομικες καταστασεις αργοτερα...
> 
> Απλως μια συμβουλη...
> 
> Φιλικα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *You have right, Nicholas. I discovered after that this editing came from this book.
> I visited Argo's site later and they are specialized with shipping interest publications.
> I don't know them before but some books seem interesting with many original 
> pictures like in "Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1945-1995". I'll buy it next time in Athens.
> Anyway, thank you for your advice, it's very kind of you. We must be careful.
> Friendly yours.*
> JF@Paris.fr


Thanks.  

Argo is indeed a first rate publishing house. They have some wonderful books. http://www.argopublications.gr/booksList.asp

You will love the one I mentioned above. Also try this one by G. M. Foustanos, _A Century of Greek Passenger Ships_, Argo , 2008. http://www.argopublications.gr/bookDetails.asp?bookID=2 This site has now 20 pages of the book which you can read and admired now.

This book effectively works like the first volume of _Greek Coastal Service 1945-1995_ http://www.argopublications.gr/bookD....asp?bookID=22. By the way, this site has now 16 pages of the book which you can read and admired now.

Another wonderful one is the one about Greek Ports  http://www.argopublications.gr/bookDetails.asp?bookID=5

Cheers. Nikos


aktoploia.jpgellhnika-epivathga-ploia-.jpgLIMANIA-PLOIA.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Thank you, Nikos, for your kindness. Argo's site is very well made with presentation
of the books with several pages of each. I like it. 
I understand that you're a member of the australian diaspora of Castellorizo. I'm
myself a kind a specialist, collector for 30 years, with Egeo interest. I started to feed
the section open on your island and I'll give some more documents in the future. 
By the way, I hope that others subscribers will also enjoy us of their treasures.
I'm looking for pictures of Miaoulis and others ships of this time into the old port of Astypalia.
Καλή Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα.*
Jean-Francois




> Thanks.  
> 
> Argo is indeed a first rate publishing house. They have some wonderful books. http://www.argopublications.gr/booksList.asp
> 
> You will love the one I mentioned above. Also try this one by G. M. Foustanos, _A Century of Greek Passenger Ships_, Argo , 2008. http://www.argopublications.gr/bookDetails.asp?bookID=2 This site has now 20 pages of the book which you can read and admired now.
> 
> This book effectively works like the first volume of _Greek Coastal Service 1945-1995_ http://www.argopublications.gr/bookD....asp?bookID=22. By the way, this site has now 16 pages of the book which you can read and admired now.
> 
> Another wonderful one is the one about Greek Ports  http://www.argopublications.gr/bookDetails.asp?bookID=5
> ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *After our break by Omonia and the old Muses, lets come back to our main activity...
> Here is a nice back view of Kanaris with a spacial slogan for the 3 sisters of Nomikos
> Lines : "Ships for the Winter". I like it, thinking of all the islands people who waited
> them for hours and days, sometimes at that period of the year.*
> Gallos@Paris.fr
> 
> Kanaris@Pirea.png


And at left one of the American Export "Four Aces".





> I would assume that it is Kanaris. If not, my second guess would be Kolokotronis


ΚΟLOKOTRONIS in Nomikos livery???

----------


## Gallos952

*Yes Xiotis, the choice would be between Kanaris and Miaoulis under Nomikos banner. 
Kolokotronis is easy to recognize and Karaiskakis was't operating in this sector of the Aegean.* 
*Καλή Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα.*
JF@Paris.fr




> ΚΟLOKOTRONIS in Nomikos livery???

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα να θυμηθούμε ένα έξοχο βιντεάκι που είχε ανεβάσει παλιά ο χρήστης plori σε νήμα σχετικό με τη Σίφνο, και μας το μετέφερε ο χρήστης Haddock εδώ, στη σελ. 35. Μιαούλης και πάλι Μιαούλης μετά το 2' : 00¨, αλλά, κυρίως, μετά το 19':15¨, όπου εύχεσαι να είχε γυριστεί το φιλμ σε 3D, να μπορούσες να το δεις τρισδιάστατο φορώντας αυτά τα αστεία μαύρα γυαλιά! 
*Ερώτηση:* Στα πρώτα πλάνα της ταινίας οι σκηνές από κατάστρωμα πλοίου, και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα, μη καραβολατρικά (π.χ. στο 2' :37¨ !!), είναι όντως από το Μιαούλης ή, μήπως, από το επίσης προβαλλόμενο στην αρχή του φιλμ Κάλυμνος;  Γιατί, η εκκωφαντική πολυτονική μπουρού που ακούγεται κατ' επανάληψη πρέπει να είναι του Κάλυμνος.   :Bi Polo: 

Gallos, watch this video with good live and long scenes of Miaoulis arriving at (2' : 00) and, mainly, leaving (19':15), the port of Kamares, Sifnos, Cyclades. Moreover, the whole film is worth watching, as being a good documentary of Sifnos in the 70's.  :Pride: 


Watch THISvideo

----------


## Gallos952

*Great documentary showing the old time life in Sifnos, 
so beautiful island still virgin at that period. 
The officer on the bridge or command is not Papadatos.
Thank you for this pleasant memory.*
JF@Paris.fr




> Δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα να θυμηθούμε ένα έξοχο βιντεάκι που είχε ανεβάσει παλιά ο χρήστης plori σε νήμα σχετικό με τη Σίφνο, και μας το μετέφερε ο χρήστης Haddock εδώ, στη σελ. 35. Μιαούλης και πάλι Μιαούλης μετά το 2' : 00¨, αλλά, κυρίως, μετά το 19':15¨, όπου εύχεσαι να είχε γυριστεί το φιλμ σε 3D, να μπορούσες να το δεις τρισδιάστατο φορώντας αυτά τα αστεία μαύρα γυαλιά! 
> *Ερώτηση:* Στα πρώτα πλάνα της ταινίας οι σκηνές από κατάστρωμα πλοίου, και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα, μη καραβολατρικά (π.χ. στο 2' :37¨ !!), είναι όντως από το Μιαούλης ή, μήπως, από το επίσης προβαλλόμενο στην αρχή του φιλμ Κάλυμνος;  Γιατί, η εκκωφαντική πολυτονική μπουρού που ακούγεται κατ' επανάληψη πρέπει να είναι του Κάλυμνος.  
> 
> Gallos, watch this video with good live and long scenes of Miaoulis arriving at (2' : 00) and, mainly, leaving (19':15), the port of Kamares, Sifnos, Cyclades. Moreover, the whole film is worth watching, as being a good documentary of Sifnos in the 70's. 
> 
> 
> Watch THISvideo

----------


## Gallos952

*Watching again the 8 mm film, I think that it is was no shot in the '70s but later on
in the mid '80s, I think. The ship is already in poor condition and chemney is not 
wearing Agapitos emblem anymore.
The hanging car with a boat at the top is an Alfa-Romeo or a Fiat 125. Difficult to say.
Then, the captain or the main officer is a young white man, not Papadatos*.
JF@Paris.fr




> Δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα να θυμηθούμε ένα έξοχο βιντεάκι που είχε ανεβάσει παλιά ο χρήστης plori σε νήμα σχετικό με τη Σίφνο, και μας το μετέφερε ο χρήστης Haddock εδώ, στη σελ. 35. Μιαούλης και πάλι Μιαούλης μετά το 2' : 00¨, αλλά, κυρίως, μετά το 19':15¨, όπου εύχεσαι να είχε γυριστεί το φιλμ σε 3D, να μπορούσες να το δεις τρισδιάστατο φορώντας αυτά τα αστεία μαύρα γυαλιά! 
> *Ερώτηση:* Στα πρώτα πλάνα της ταινίας οι σκηνές από κατάστρωμα πλοίου, και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα, μη καραβολατρικά (π.χ. στο 2' :37¨ !!), είναι όντως από το Μιαούλης ή, μήπως, από το επίσης προβαλλόμενο στην αρχή του φιλμ Κάλυμνος;  Γιατί, η εκκωφαντική πολυτονική μπουρού που ακούγεται κατ' επανάληψη πρέπει να είναι του Κάλυμνος.  
> 
> Gallos, watch this video with good live and long scenes of Miaoulis arriving at (2' : 00) and, mainly, leaving (19':15), the port of Kamares, Sifnos, Cyclades. Moreover, the whole film is worth watching, as being a good documentary of Sifnos in the 70's. 
> 
> 
> Watch THISvideo

----------


## Ellinis

> Μιαούλης και πάλι Μιαούλης μετά το 2' : 00¨, αλλά, κυρίως, μετά το 19':15¨,


Στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι μόνο ο Μιαούλης. Το πλοίο στο παρακάτω καρέ από το 02.44 είναι το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ με τα σινιάλα των Σταθάκη-Μανούση.
Kanaris.jpg




> *Watching again the 8 mm film, I think that it is was no shot in the '70s but later on
> in the mid '80s, I think. The ship is already in poor condition and chemney is not 
> wearing Agapitos emblem anymore.
> The hanging car with a boat at the top is an Alfa-Romeo or a Fiat 125. Difficult to say.
> Then, the captain or the main officer is a young white man, not Papadatos*.
> JF@Paris.fr


The ship shown at 03.27 and after 19.15 is MIAOULIS and she is shown sometime between 1973 and 1975 because she has the funnel colours of Magiasis' "Athenian Cruises".

magiasis 1.jpg magiasis 3.jpg magiasis 2.jpg




> *Ερώτηση:* Στα πρώτα πλάνα της ταινίας οι σκηνές από κατάστρωμα πλοίου, και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα, μη καραβολατρικά (π.χ. στο 2' :37¨ !!), είναι όντως από το Μιαούλης ή, μήπως, από το επίσης προβαλλόμενο στην αρχή του φιλμ Κάλυμνος;  Γιατί, η εκκωφαντική πολυτονική μπουρού που ακούγεται κατ' επανάληψη πρέπει να είναι του Κάλυμνος.


Είναι ένα ποτ πουρί απο σκηνές και από το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ και από κάποιο από τα ιταλικά αδελφά.
π.χ. στο 02.05 οι βάρκες είναι μάλλον ενός ιταλικού
στο 03.12 και 03.45 είναι η πρύμνη του ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ με τον χαρακτηριστικό ιστό κλπ
στο 03.32 είναι η πλώρη ενός ιταλικού
στο 04.20 είναι η πλώρη του ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ μιας και τα ιταλικά είχαν σιδερένιο παραπέτο
κλπ

----------


## Gallos952

*Thank you, Aris.
I now this chemney with single horizontal stripe and meanders graphic* *design. 
Then, Athenian Cruises was between Nomikos and Agapitos from 1973 to 1975 
or 1978 as wrote on Shipspotting. See attachment below. 
On the famous article of Efoplistis, the story of Miaoulis and Papadatos strarted
in 1977. Nobody's right...
Who knows captain name during Athenian period ?
Kali Kyriaki.*
Jean-Francois@Paris

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1457288

Capture d’écran 2013-05-12 à 12.20.23.png






> Στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι μόνο ο Μιαούλης. Το πλοίο στο παρακάτω καρέ από το 02.44 είναι το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ με τα σινιάλα των Σταθάκη-Μανούση.
> Kanaris.jpg
> 
> 
> The ship shown at 03.27 and after 19.15 is MIAOULIS and she is shown sometime between 1973 and 1975 because she has the funnel colours of Magiasis' "Athenian Cruises".
> 
> magiasis 1.jpg magiasis 3.jpg magiasis 2.jpg
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Thank you Ellinis for the clarifications. Spotting the stack of Kanaris to see the ΣΜ sign did not cross my mind...  :Single Eye:    And, I suppose, for me it would be like looking for a needle in a haystack!   :Distrust: 

The only pending issue is the car in the winch. Gallos, it is definitely an Alfa Romeo, the name of the model probably being 1750.    :Pride:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μια και διακρινω στην πλωρη του σινιαλο_  θ_α ελεγα οτι πρεπει να ειναι επι πλοιοκτησιας της Nomikos Lines_ 

Untitled.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*SM on chimney is Lindos Lines. Nomikos sign at the front head (or not) and an Alfa 1750 with a leisure boat 
on the roof, I say okay. And, what else ?
Who knows the name of the good looking captain of Athenian Cruises ? Miaoulis was in poor condition 10 years 
before to be out of service and used by Agapitos. This is obvious on the film.
She was very popular both at Amorgos, Astypalia and Sifnos. This is also very clear. There is almost so many 
people on the dock to say "kalo taxidi" as in the boat.
At Astypalia, people went down from the village every time she was coming (delayed) to have some fun with 
Papadatos clowning. Popular shows was rare at that time, only one poor b/w TV in the cafeneion.*
JF@Paris.fr 

Capture d’écran 2013-05-12 à 12.23.48.pngCapture d’écran 2013-05-12 à 12.24.56.pngCapture d’écran 2013-05-12 à 12.24.17.pngCapture d’écran 2013-05-12 à 12.24.37.pngCapture d’écran 2013-05-12 à 12.26.38.png

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Yes JF, but are we sure that the person shown at the bridge is, indeed, the captain, and not another ship's officer, e.g. a deputy etc. ?  Can anyone recognize and "interpret" the uniform's  badge at his shoulder?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Μιαουλης στο λιμανι του Πειραια επι της  ομωνυμου ακτης το καλοκαιρι του 1984 

_miaoulis1984.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> _To  Μιαουλης στο λιμανι του Πειραια επι της  ομωνυμου ακτης το καλοκαιρι του 1984 
> 
> _miaoulis1984.jpg


Ωραία και καθαρή φωτο. Δεν είχα προσέξει ποτέ ότι είχε πορτούλα στο πλάι εμπρός που άνοιγε για φορτοεκφορτώσεις...

Και, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, CITROEN DS και, πιθανόν,  Alfa Romeo Alfasud, παρεάκια!   :Pride:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα ταξιδια του *Μιαουλη* μαρτυρουν την σπουδαια θεση του στον ελληνικο χωρο της ακτοπλοιας και κρουαζιερων, αλλα και την καλη οικονομικη κατασταση μερικων επιβατων...

Απο τα _Νεα της Ιθακης_  της 1ης Σεπτεμβριου 1952.  Πειραιευς Ιθακη για την εορτη της Παναγιας  των Καθαρων της 8ης Σεπτεμβριου  (http://www.agioritikovima.gr/monasti...era-moni-panag).
19520901 Miaoulis Nea tis Ithakis.jpgmoni5.jpg

Οκταημερη κρουαζιερα στο Αιγαιο (_Ελευθερια_,  27 Ιουνιου 1954) με σταθμους στην Μονεμβασια, την Πατμο, την Σκυρο και  Σκιαθο, την Θασο, το Αγιον Ορος και φυσικα την Τηνο τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο.
19540627 Miaoulis.jpg

Απο την _Εφημεριδα των Ειδησεων_ της 31ης Οκτωβριου 1959, το πολυτελες *Μιαουλης* κανει το κλασσικο δρομολογιο Ιθακης και Κεφαλληνιας.
19591031 Miaoulis Efhm Eidhsewn.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Γεωργιος Ποταμιανος/ Κολοκοτρωνης
*
Το πλοιο για το οποιο μιλαμε λιγοτερο εδω, ισως γιατι δεν ηταν πλοιο του Νομικου.  Εδω μια μικρη αφιερωση. Πολλες φορες τα δρομολογια λενε περισσοτερα απο τα λογια...

_Καθημερινη_  13 Ιουλιου 1952
19520713 Kolokotronis Ka0hm.jpg

_Καθημερινη_   23 Αυγουστου 1952  
19520823 Kolokotronis Ka0hm.jpg
Το μεγαλοπρεπεια, ε;

_Εθνικος Κηρυξ _ Πατρων 12 Ιουλιου 1954
19540712 Kolokotronis Ethn Khr.jpg

_Χιακος Λαος_  Χιου  25 Νοεμβριου 1955
19551125 Kolokotronis Xiakos Laos.jpg

_Ναυτεμπορικη_  1 Απριλιου 1960
19600401 Kolokotronis Nautemporikh.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραία και καθαρή φωτο. Δεν είχα προσέξει ποτέ ότι είχε πορτούλα στο πλάι εμπρός που άνοιγε για φορτοεκφορτώσεις...
> 
> Και, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, CITROEN DS και, πιθανόν, Alfa Romeo Alfasud, παρεάκια!


 Φίλε DSG ακριβώς, ήταν γιά φορτοεκφορτώσεις εμπορευμάτων κατ' ευθείαν στο αμπάρι  που λόγω μεγέθους κ βάρους δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να πάνε με τις μπίγες. Αυτή η "πορτούλα" ναυτικά λέγεται μπαρκαρίζο κ σαν τέτοιο εννοούμε κάθε άνοιγμα στο σκάφος ή στην υπερδομή του πλοίου που χρησιμοποιείται γιά αποεπιβίβαση, φορτοεκφόρτωση ή κάποια βοηθητική χρήση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _Μια και διακρινω στην πλωρη του σινιαλο_  θ_α ελεγα οτι πρεπει να ειναι επι πλοιοκτησιας της Nomikos Lines_ 
> 
> Untitled.jpg


Kαι εγω ετσι πιστευω.Δεν νομιζω οτι κατι αλλο εκει περα εκτος απο το σινιαλο του Νομικου

----------


## Gallos952

*Yes, it's sure, an excellent picture with interesting animation around the boat. 
Those doors was located to both side to load fret in the boats. Look at another
great picture of Kanaris gave by Viktor Xiotis on january 13th shot on larboard.
This model of DS had two lights on four coupled with the steering wheel and 
with the front wheels. A very secure system together with the famous hydraulic 
suspension. The car can run on three wheels without problem...
Thanks to Apollon, anyway.*
JF@Paris.fr

kanaris-3.jpg





> Ωραία και καθαρή φωτο. Δεν είχα προσέξει ποτέ ότι είχε πορτούλα στο πλάι εμπρός που άνοιγε για φορτοεκφορτώσεις...
> 
> Και, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, CITROEN DS και, πιθανόν,  Alfa Romeo Alfasud, παρεάκια!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πραγματικά νοσταλγική φωτογραφία από την εποχή που υπήρχε ο εξώστης στην ακτή Τζελέπη και πρέπει να είναι αρχές δεκαετίας του 80. Διακρίνω την πρύμη του Αγ. Γεωργίου, τα Κρήτη και Ρέθυμνο και απέναντι στο Ξαβέρι το Jupiter. Πραγματικές εποχές για καραβολάτρες.

----------


## Maiandros

> Φίλε DSG ακριβώς, ήταν γιά φορτοεκφορτώσεις εμπορευμάτων κατ' ευθείαν στο αμπάρι  που λόγω μεγέθους κ βάρους δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να πάνε με τις μπίγες. Αυτή η "πορτούλα" ναυτικά λέγεται μπαρκαρίζο κ σαν τέτοιο εννοούμε κάθε άνοιγμα στο σκάφος ή στην υπερδομή του πλοίου που χρησιμοποιείται γιά αποεπιβίβαση, φορτοεκφόρτωση ή κάποια βοηθητική χρήση.



Είχα μπει μία φορά σ'αυτό το αμπάρι, εδώ, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για να πάρουμε κάποια πράγματα που μας είχαν στείλει από την Αιγιάλη και σκέφτομαι μήπως αυτό το αμπάρι το χρησιμοποιούσαν περισσότερο στα λιμάνια που το πλοίο έμενε αρόδο (όπως τότε στην Αιγιάλη, αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80) όπου από τις λάντζες έχωναν απευθείας τα πράγματα μέσα στο αμπάρι. Στα Κατάπολα που έδενε στην προβλήτα,ποτέ δεν το είχα δει να το χρησιμοποιούν. Μου φαίνεται πάντως πρωτοποριακός ο τρόπος, το σύστημα, που άνοιγε το μπαρκαρίζο στα πλοία αυτά για την εποχή που ναυπηγήθηκαν...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματικά νοσταλγική φωτογραφία από την εποχή που υπήρχε ο εξώστης στην ακτή Τζελέπη και πρέπει να είναι αρχές δεκαετίας του 80. Διακρίνω την πρύμη του Αγ. Γεωργίου, τα Κρήτη και Ρέθυμνο και απέναντι στο Ξαβέρι το Jupiter. Πραγματικές εποχές για καραβολάτρες.


Φίλε ΤSS QAM ακτή Ξαβερίου πιάνεται από την άλλη πλευρά του ντόκου μέχρι Παλατάκι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είχα μπει μία φορά σ'αυτό το αμπάρι, εδώ, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για να πάρουμε κάποια πράγματα που μας είχαν στείλει από την Αιγιάλη και σκέφτομαι μήπως αυτό το αμπάρι το χρησιμοποιούσαν περισσότερο στα λιμάνια που το πλοίο έμενε αρόδο (όπως τότε στην Αιγιάλη, αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80) όπου από τις λάντζες έχωναν απευθείας τα πράγματα μέσα στο αμπάρι. Στα Κατάπολα που έδενε στην προβλήτα,ποτέ δεν το είχα δει να το χρησιμοποιούν. Μου φαίνεται πάντως πρωτοποριακός ο τρόπος, το σύστημα, που άνοιγε το μπαρκαρίζο στα πλοία αυτά για την εποχή που ναυπηγήθηκαν...


Το χρησιμοποιούσαν κ αλλού πχ στη Χίο τα 3 που έρχονταν (το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ δεν το θυμάμαι κ δεν έχω ταξιδέψει) πλεύριζαν κανονικά στην προκυμαία κ από εκεί έβαζαν ελαφριά πράγματα γενικά ή έστω τίποτα βαρέλια που να μπορούσαν να κυλήσουν πάνω στις σανίδες. Τέτοιο μπαρκαρίζο υπήρχε σε κλασικά ποστάλια κ εδώ κ στο εξωτερικό. Γιατί όμως πρωτοποριακός τρόπος; Δύο πόρτες ήταν που άνοιγαν προς τα μέσα. Σε άλλα πάλι βαπόρια άνοιγε μία προς τα έξω,ανάλογα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε ΤSS QAM ακτή Ξαβερίου πιάνεται από την άλλη πλευρά του ντόκου μέχρι Παλατάκι.


Ναι, εντάξει φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη ακτή Μιαούλη πριν την Ξαβερίου.

----------


## Gallos952

*Plan of lower bridge is not clear, may be wrong. Side access are not drawn
but we can see white spaces on lardboard probably affected to storage.* 
JF@Paris.fr

mvmiaoylis.png

Miaoulis Plan 963.jpg




> Είχα μπει μία φορά σ'αυτό το αμπάρι, εδώ, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για να πάρουμε κάποια πράγματα που μας είχαν στείλει από την Αιγιάλη και σκέφτομαι μήπως αυτό το αμπάρι το χρησιμοποιούσαν περισσότερο στα λιμάνια που το πλοίο έμενε αρόδο (όπως τότε στην Αιγιάλη, αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80) όπου από τις λάντζες έχωναν απευθείας τα πράγματα μέσα στο αμπάρι. Στα Κατάπολα που έδενε στην προβλήτα,ποτέ δεν το είχα δει να το χρησιμοποιούν. Μου φαίνεται πάντως πρωτοποριακός ο τρόπος, το σύστημα, που άνοιγε το μπαρκαρίζο στα πλοία αυτά για την εποχή που ναυπηγήθηκαν...

----------


## Maiandros

> Το χρησιμοποιούσαν κ αλλού πχ στη Χίο τα 3 που έρχονταν (το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ δεν το θυμάμαι κ δεν έχω ταξιδέψει) πλεύριζαν κανονικά στην προκυμαία κ από εκεί έβαζαν ελαφριά πράγματα γενικά ή έστω τίποτα βαρέλια που να μπορούσαν να κυλήσουν πάνω στις σανίδες. Τέτοιο μπαρκαρίζο υπήρχε σε κλασικά ποστάλια κ εδώ κ στο εξωτερικό. Γιατί όμως πρωτοποριακός τρόπος; Δύο πόρτες ήταν που άνοιγαν προς τα μέσα. Σε άλλα πάλι βαπόρια άνοιγε μία προς τα έξω,ανάλογα.


Νόμιζα ότι δεν άνοιγαν απλά προς τα μέσα αλλά ότι υπήρχε μηχανισμός που τα αναδίπλωνε εσωτερικά ώστε να έρχονται "πρόσωπο"  με το περίβλημα του πλοίου για οικονομία χώρου...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νόμιζα ότι δεν άνοιγαν απλά προς τα μέσα αλλά ότι υπήρχε μηχανισμός που τα αναδίπλωνε εσωτερικά ώστε να έρχονται "πρόσωπο" με το περίβλημα του πλοίου για οικονομία χώρου...


 'Oχι, όλα στο χειροκίνητο! :Fat:

----------


## Gallos952

*Manual opening and at right angle. Look at Kanaris picture. The main problem
was to insure waterproof during navigation. Waterline is not far below.*  
JF@Paris.fr




> Νόμιζα ότι δεν άνοιγαν απλά προς τα μέσα αλλά ότι υπήρχε μηχανισμός που τα αναδίπλωνε εσωτερικά ώστε να έρχονται "πρόσωπο"  με το περίβλημα του πλοίου για οικονομία χώρου...

----------


## Maiandros

> 'Oχι, όλα στο χειροκίνητο!



 Δεν διατύπωσα καλά το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου γιατί όταν έγραψα περί μηχανισμού εννοούσα κάποιους υποτιθέμενους σπαστούς βραχίονες στήριξης που κινούνταν χειροκίνητα κι όχι με κάποιο μηχανισμό. Δεν είχα το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και για το διαστημόπλοιο Enterprice! :Fat:

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Φίλε DSG ακριβώς, ήταν γιά φορτοεκφορτώσεις εμπορευμάτων κατ' ευθείαν στο αμπάρι  που λόγω μεγέθους κ βάρους δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να πάνε με τις μπίγες. Αυτή η "πορτούλα" ναυτικά λέγεται μπαρκαρίζο κ σαν τέτοιο εννοούμε κάθε άνοιγμα στο σκάφος ή στην υπερδομή του πλοίου που χρησιμοποιείται γιά αποεπιβίβαση, φορτοεκφόρτωση ή κάποια βοηθητική χρήση.



 
Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση Βίκτωρα.  Το μυαλό μου πάει, επίσης, στους δύο  μικρούς καταπέλτες που είχε το "Νάξος", και στις δύο πλευρές  της πρύμνης, που περιτριγύριζαν τον κυρίως καταπέλτη του, και από τους οποίους, θεωρητικά,  θα μπορούσαν επίσης να εισέλθουν αυτοκίνητα, προφανώς για τις περιπτώσεις πλευρικής προσέγγισης του πλοίου στην προβλήτα, ανεξάρτητα από το ότι ποτέ μπορεί να μην χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για αυτό τον σκοπό...
Άσχετο: αυτό το πλοίο _Jupiter_ που αναγνωρίστηκε από τον TSS QAM πίσω και δεξιά από το "Κανάρης", στη σχετική φωτο που επανέφερε ο JF από παλαιότερη δική σου δημοσίευση ήταν κρουαζιερόπλοιο; Ξέρουμε κάτι για τα δρομολόγιά του;    :Bi Polo:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση Βίκτωρα. Το μυαλό μου πάει, επίσης, στους δύο μικρούς καταπέλτες που είχε το "Νάξος", και στις δύο πλευρές της πρύμνης, που περιτριγύριζαν τον κυρίως καταπέλτη του, και από τους οποίους, θεωρητικά, θα μπορούσαν επίσης να εισέλθουν αυτοκίνητα, προφανώς για τις περιπτώσεις πλευρικής προσέγγισης του πλοίου στην προβλήτα, ανεξάρτητα από το ότι ποτέ μπορεί να μην χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για αυτό τον σκοπό...
> Άσχετο: αυτό το πλοίο _Jupiter_ που αναγνωρίστηκε από τον TSS QAM πίσω και δεξιά από το "Κανάρης", στη σχετική φωτο που επανέφερε ο JF από παλαιότερη δική σου δημοσίευση ήταν κρουαζιερόπλοιο; Ξέρουμε κάτι για τα δρομολόγιά του;


Kοίτα, οι καταπέλτες είναι καταπέλτες. Γιά να το εξειδικεύσω, μπαρκαρίζο βασικά εννοούμε πλευρικό άνοιγμα με μονόφυλλη ή δίφυλλη πόρτα που μπαίνει σκάλα,ανεμόσκαλα,έστω κάποια σανίδα.
Για το  JUPITER/ZEYΣ υπάρχει θέμα "Nαυάγιο M/V Jupiter" όπου έχει κ γιά την ιστορία του. Δυστυχώς ήμουν αυτόπτης μάρτυς από το σπίτι μου των ερευνών που ακολούθησαν εκείνο το τραγικό βράδυ.
Το πλοίο έκανε κρουαζιέρες σε Ελλάδα κ εξωτερικό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Kοίτα, οι καταπέλτες είναι καταπέλτες. Γιά να το εξειδικεύσω, μπαρκαρίζο βασικά εννοούμε πλευρικό άνοιγμα με μονόφυλλη ή δίφυλλη πόρτα που μπαίνει σκάλα,ανεμόσκαλα,έστω κάποια σανίδα.
> Για το JUPITER/ZEYΣ υπάρχει θέμα "Nαυάγιο M/V Jupiter" όπου έχει κ γιά την ιστορία του. Δυστυχώς ήμουν αυτόπτης μάρτυς από το σπίτι μου των ερευνών που ακολούθησαν εκείνο το τραγικό βράδυ.
> Το πλοίο έκανε κρουαζιέρες σε Ελλάδα κ εξωτερικό.


Για να βοηθήσω και εγώ ο όρος "μπαρκαρίζο" προέρχεται από το αγγλικό ρήμα embark ή το γαλλικό embarquer και δηλώνει την πόρτα εισόδου επιβατών και πληρώματος αλλά όχι εμπορευμάτων. Από την πόρτα εισόδου αυτή στα εμπορικά πλοία "μπαρκάρει" ο ναυτικός.

----------


## Gallos952

*I saw the same in motion in a 1974 french TV film directed by a friend of mine shot 
during a Mimika L trip to Rodos and return. Passengers was going through the doors
to get their stuffs stored there. An old lady was moving from Rodos to Kalymnos 
with all her life inside including a TV antenna with the mast.
It was also possible to park some cars in it if I remember well. I saw it last summer.
I think it was a single door but not sure. I must check.
Unfortunately, it's impossible to watch the 54' film on internet. It needs a special
agreement on Ina.fr*
JF@Paris.fr




> Για να βοηθήσω και εγώ ο όρος "μπαρκαρίζο" προέρχεται από το αγγλικό ρήμα embark ή το γαλλικό embarquer και δηλώνει την πόρτα εισόδου επιβατών και πληρώματος αλλά όχι εμπορευμάτων. Από την πόρτα εισόδου αυτή στα εμπορικά πλοία "μπαρκάρει" ο ναυτικός.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για να βοηθήσω και εγώ ο όρος "μπαρκαρίζο" προέρχεται από το αγγλικό ρήμα embark ή το γαλλικό embarquer και δηλώνει την πόρτα εισόδου επιβατών και πληρώματος αλλά όχι εμπορευμάτων. Από την πόρτα εισόδου αυτή στα εμπορικά πλοία "μπαρκάρει" ο ναυτικός.


Φίλε TSS QAM σύμφωνοι γιά την ετυμολογία αλλά σημαίνει τόσο γιά εμπορεύματα πχ κάποια ψυγεία είχαν γιά φόρτωση φρούτων από τους ιθαγενείς στα τροπικά,όσο κ γιά βοηθητική χρήση πχ να περνάει μάνικα ή να μπαίνει ο βατσιμάνης κλπ κλπ
Αυτό το ξέρω όχι μόνο λόγω καραβολατρείας αλλά κ από τον καιρό που ήμουνα σπουδαστής στον Ασπρόπυργο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε TSS QAM σύμφωνοι γιά την ετυμολογία αλλά σημαίνει τόσο γιά εμπορεύματα πχ κάποια ψυγεία είχαν γιά φόρτωση φρούτων από τους ιθαγενείς στα τροπικά,όσο κ γιά βοηθητική χρήση πχ να περνάει μάνικα ή να μπαίνει ο βατσιμάνης κλπ κλπ
> Αυτό το ξέρω όχι μόνο λόγω καραβολατρείας αλλά κ από τον καιρό που ήμουνα σπουδαστής στον Ασπρόπυργο.


Δεν αντιλέγω ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για φόρτωση φρούτων ή μεταφορά μάνικας, κλπ. Απλώς γράφω ότι ο όρος αυτός παραπέμπει γενικά στην επιβίβαση ανθρώπων στο καράβι διαχωρίζοντας τα στόρια ή τα εμπορεύματα που μπαίνουν με τις μπίγες και τους γερανούς στα αμπάρια ή στις αποθήκες τροφοδοσίας. Στα λεξικά ο διεθνής αυτός όρος αναφέρεται σε επιβίβαση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Αλλη μιά στου Τζελέπη με ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ πίσω κ ROMANZA στο βάθος.kanaris a.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Excellent, Victor. We can see that those lateral doors was only for pedestrians
with two pieces of wood to span the sea but never for cars. They was placed 
on the front bridge by the two cranes together with motorcycles, wooden boxes
and others cargo stuffs useful for people of the agoni grammi. 
JF@Paris.fr

A big red Moto Guzzi charged on Miaoulis in 1985 at Amorgos.
Amorgos 1985 #1.pngAmorgos 1985 #2.png*





> 'Αλλη μιά στου Τζελέπη με ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ πίσω κ ROMANZA στο βάθος.kanaris a.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Excellent, Victor. We can see that those lateral doors was only for pedestrians
> with two pieces of wood to span the sea but never for cars. They was placed 
> on the front bridge by the two cranes together with motorcycles, wooden boxes
> and others cargo stuffs useful for people of the agoni grammi. 
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> A big red Moto Guzzi charged on Miaoulis in 1985 at Amorgos.
> Amorgos 1985 #1.pngAmorgos 1985 #2.png*


Both photos are awesome, JF.  We have to clarify that the first photo shows Aegiali, Amorgos, while the second one shows Miaoulis at the berth of Katapola!  The house seen in the background is a "trademark", one of the first spots you see at your disembarkation!!   Well done JF!   :Pride: 





> 'Αλλη μιά στου Τζελέπη με ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ πίσω κ ROMANZA στο βάθος.
> kanaris a.jpg


Έξοχη και αυτή η φωτο, Βίκτωρα!  Και, ως προς τα αυτοκίνητα, έχουμε και λέμε, από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά:  SAAB της πρώτης γενιάς, του 1960, Austin Morris, αγροτικό άγνωστης μάρκας, και, στο τέλος,  Peugeot τύπου τζίπ (δεν είχαν έρθει πολλά κομμάτια από αυτό στην Ελλάδα).      :Pride:

----------


## Ellinis

> 'Αλλη μιά στου Τζελέπη με ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ πίσω κ ROMANZA στο βάθος.kanaris a.jpg


Mε τα καπόνια στην πρύμνη του ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ αλλά χωρίς τις λέμβους ακόμη. 
Και μια φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα στο shipsnostalgia από τον DLongly. Δείχνει το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ μαζί με το ΕΡΜΗΣ το καλοκαίρι του 1980

alexandos.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Kalimera Victor. Do you remember the year of the picture ?
As a game with Andreas, we are trying to do with cars, but 
it is easier to ask. Thank you. Filies.*
JF@Paris.fr

Kanaris SM.jpg




> Υοu're right, KANARIS owned by Stathakis-Manoussos at that time.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Kalimera Victor. Do you remember the year of the picture ?
> As a game with Andreas, we are trying to do with cars, but 
> it is easier to ask. Thank you. Filies.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Kanaris SM.jpg


 Very "living" shot under SM colours.
It was spring of 1980 when KAMIROS was entering Greek service.
Filia is for kisses.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Καραισκακης* στην ταινια_ Οι δυο μαγκες του Πειραια_ του 1957, μια ταινια με τον Πετρο Γιαννακο (Κοκοβιο) και τον Νικο Φερμα.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm1pw1gb3w4 

Κ1.jpg

Κ2.jpg

Κ3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το κινηματογραφικο εργο του Ντιμη Δαδηρα (1963) "Σκάνδαλα στο Νησί του Έρωτα" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-frXBcKet0A)  με την γυναικα του Γκιζελα Νταλη, Ελενη Χαλκουση, Κλειω Σκουλουδη και  Μπετυ Μοσχονα, και τους Λευτερη Βουρνα, Διονυση Παπαγιαννοπουλο,  Λυκουργο Καλλεργη, Φραγκισκο Μανελλη, Γιαννη Μαλλουχο.

Φαινεται ενα απο τα Ιταλικα και το πλοιο Αγγελικα (δεξια)

1.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Απο το κινηματογραφικο εργο του Ντιμη Δαδηρα (1963) "Σκάνδαλα στο Νησί του Έρωτα" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-frXBcKet0A)  με την γυναικα του Γκιζελα Νταλη, Ελενη Χαλκουση, Κλειω Σκουλουδη και  Μπετυ Μοσχονα, και τους Λευτερη Βουρνα, Διονυση Παπαγιαννοπουλο,  Λυκουργο Καλλεργη, Φραγκισκο Μανελλη, Γιαννη Μαλλουχο.
> 
> Φαινεται ενα απο τα Ιταλικα και το πλοιο Αγγελικα (δεξια)
> 
> 1.jpg


Είναι το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ καθώς βλέπω ότι οι κλειστοί εσωτερικοί χώροι, στο κυρίως κατάστρωμα, επεκτείνονται προς την πρύμνη και περιβάλλουν το στόμιο του αμπαριού κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε στα υπόλοιπα από τα τετράδυμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ καθώς βλέπω ότι οι κλειστοί εσωτερικοί χώροι, στο κυρίως κατάστρωμα, επεκτείνονται προς την πρύμνη και περιβάλλουν το στόμιο του αμπαριού κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε στα υπόλοιπα από τα τετράδυμα.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πράγματι, αυτή είναι η διάφορα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Miaoulis_02.jpg Kατ'αρχήν ο όρος "ιταλιάνικα" ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε κ δεν το έλεγε κανείς στην πιάτσα τότε.Ας όψεται εκείνος που τον έβαλε στον τίτλο του θέματος. Ιταλικά τετράδυμα θα ήταν καλύτερα,τεσπά.
Επειδή πλωριές έχουμε βάλει αρκετές, ορίστε μιά από πρύμα όπου διαγράφονται εξ ίσου θαυμάσια οι γραμμές του πλοίου, πολύ χαρακτηριστικές γιά ιταλικά ποστάλια του καιρού του.
Στο βάθος αριστερά μόλις διακρίνεται το ΕΝRICO C. της Costa το οποίο ως γνωστό πέρασε κ από ελληνικά χέρια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> τ'αρχήν ο όρος "ιταλιάνικα" ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε κ δεν το έλεγε κανείς στην πιάτσα τότε.Ας όψεται εκείνος που τον έβαλε στον τίτλο του θέματος. Ιταλικά τετράδυμα θα ήταν καλύτερα,τεσπά.


_Συμφωνω και επαυξανω!!!
_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kατ'αρχήν ο όρος "ιταλιάνικα" ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε κ δεν το έλεγε κανείς στην πιάτσα τότε.Ας όψεται εκείνος που τον έβαλε στον τίτλο του θέματος. Ιταλικά τετράδυμα θα ήταν καλύτερα,...........


Συμφωνω απολυτως

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mήπως θα πρέπει να επαναφέρω το ερώτημα γιά την σχετική αλλαγή στον τίτλο; Διότι η λογική του "έτσι τα έχουν μάθει τώρα πιά" δεν ευσταθεί.
Προτείνω τίτλο "Τα ιταλικά τετράδυμα" ή " Τα τέσσερα τύπου ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ". Τί λένε οι υπεύθυνοι;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γνωμη μου ειναι πως αυτο ειναι μια σχετικα αδιαφορη λεπτομερεια. Ο τιτλος του θεματος θα μπορουσε να ειναι ενας εκ' των "Τα τεσσερα ιταλικα αδερφα", "Τα ιταλικα τετραδυμα", "Τα τεσσερα αδερφα των ιταλικων επανορθωσεων", "Τα τεσσερα τυπου (οποιοδηποτε ονομα ενος εκ των πλοιων)", "Τα τεσσερα ιταλιανικα" (ο παρων τιτλος) και βεβαια υπαρχουν αρκετοι ακομα.

Τι πειραζει ομως ο παρων τιτλος; Δεν ειναι κατανοητος και σαφης;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γνωμη μου ειναι πως αυτο ειναι μια σχετικα αδιαφορη λεπτομερεια. Ο τιτλος του θεματος θα μπορουσε να ειναι ενας εκ' των "Τα τεσσερα ιταλικα αδερφα", "Τα ιταλικα τετραδυμα", "Τα τεσσερα αδερφα των ιταλικων επανορθωσεων", "Τα τεσσερα τυπου (οποιοδηποτε ονομα ενος εκ των πλοιων)", "Τα τεσσερα ιταλιανικα" (ο παρων τιτλος) και βεβαια υπαρχουν αρκετοι ακομα.
> 
> Τι πειραζει ομως ο παρων τιτλος; Δεν ειναι κατανοητος και σαφης;


Φίλε μου, εκτός από σαφής κ κατανοητός πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατό ορθός δλδ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση να αποφεύγεται το ξενόφερτο "ιταλιάνικα" το οποίο "ηλθε" από το πουθενά κ προσωπικά θα το δεχόμουν αν ήταν κάτι το καθιερωμένο. Επειδή πρόλαβα αρκετά την εποχή εκείνη,κανείς δεν τα είπε έτσι. Το πιό συνηθισμένο ήταν "τα 4 των επανορθώσεων" άρα είναι πολύ καλή η σχετική περιγραφή που αναφέρεις,απλώς εγώ θεώρησα ότι καλόν είναι να μην μακρηγορούμε στους τίτλους.
Όσο γιά  "Τα τύπου..." μπαίνει το πρώτο από τα αδελφά κ ας με διορθώσει ο φίλος ΤSS APOLLON,αυτό ήταν ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Να και ο καινούριος τίτλος με γνώμονα και τον αριθμό των γραμμάτων που δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει ένα αριθμό. Για τυχόν άλλες προτάσεις ας στείλετε ένα πμ για να μη το αναγάγουμε και σε δημοψίφησμα  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ   τα Δ/Π ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ναυπηγηθηκαν    στο ναυπηγειο C.R.D.A. Monfalcone

το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ  ειχε αριθμο κατασκευης 1767  και καθελκυστηκε τον Ιουνιο του 1951  
  το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ  ειχε αριθμο κατασκευης 1768 και καθελκυστηκε τον Ιουλιο του 1951
ομως στην πατριδα μας εφτασε πρωτο το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στις 2 Ιουλιου του 1952 και ελαβε   αριθμο  νηολογιου Πειραιως 1214
  ακολουθησε το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στις 9 Ιουλιου του 1952  και ελαβε αριθμο νηολογιου Πειραιως 1215  

_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Kατ'αρχήν ο όρος "ιταλιάνικα" ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε κ δεν το έλεγε κανείς στην πιάτσα τότε.Ας όψεται εκείνος που τον έβαλε στον τίτλο του θέματος.


Για να αναλαμβάνουμε και τις .....ευθύνες μας, εκείνος που έβαλε τον όρο "Ιταλιάνικα" στον τίτλο του θέματος _(Τα τέσσερα Ιταλιάνικα)_, ήταν φυσικά αυτός που ξεκίνησε (πριν από κάποια χρόνια) το παρόν θέμα (και έστω τυπικά, θα έπρεπε να ερωτηθεί για αυτήν την αλλαγή), με την συνεργασία τότε του εκλεκτού και μοναδικού καραβολάτρη _Roi Baudouin_ (η ιδέα μάλιστα για το πολύ όμορφο και περιγραφικό _"Ιταλιάνικα"_ ήταν δική του). 

Να προσθέσω ακόμα, ότι η συγκεκριμμένη έκφραση δεν "ήρθε από το πουθενά". Μία πληκτρολόγηση της στο google αποφέρει εκατοντάδες (τουλάχιστον) αποτελέσματα (σε sites που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σε όλες της τις κλίσεις) και αναφέρεται οπωσδήποτε και σε Ελληνικά λεξικά. 

_Ιταλιάνικος = Ετυμολογία : Ιταλιάνος -- Ερμηνεία : -η, -ο, επίθετο, Ιταλικός_ (Μείζον Ελληνικό λεξικό - Τεγόπουλου-Φυτράκη)     

Τώρα βέβαια αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους, σεβαστό. Οπωσδήποτε ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να βρει πολλούς τίτλους θεμάτων στο φόρουμ που δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην αισθητική του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να και ο καινούριος τίτλος με γνώμονα και τον αριθμό των γραμμάτων που δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει ένα αριθμό. Για τυχόν άλλες προτάσεις ας στείλετε ένα πμ για να μη το αναγάγουμε και σε δημοψίφησμα


 Eίναι πολύ καλός,ίσως δεν θα χρειαζόταν η απαρίθμηση των 4 ονομάτων διότι αρκεί το τύπου "Μιαούλης" ή ''Kανάρης" (αφού καθελκύστηκε πρώτο) κ στα Ελληνικά. Στα αγγλικά θα μπορούσε να είναι "Τhe italian-built  quartet, MIAOULIS (ΚΑΝΑRIS) class".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για να αναλαμβάνουμε και τις .....ευθύνες μας, εκείνος που έβαλε τον όρο "Ιταλιάνικα" στον τίτλο του θέματος _(Τα τέσσερα Ιταλιάνικα)_, ήταν φυσικά αυτός που ξεκίνησε (πριν από κάποια χρόνια) το παρόν θέμα (και έστω τυπικά, θα έπρεπε να ερωτηθεί για αυτήν την αλλαγή), με την συνεργασία τότε του εκλεκτού και μοναδικού καραβολάτρη _Roi Baudouin_ (η ιδέα μάλιστα για το πολύ όμορφο και περιγραφικό _"Ιταλιάνικα"_ ήταν δική του). 
> 
> Να προσθέσω ακόμα, ότι η συγκεκριμμένη έκφραση δεν "ήρθε από το πουθενά". Μία πληκτρολόγηση της στο google αποφέρει εκατοντάδες (τουλάχιστον) αποτελέσματα (σε sites που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σε όλες της τις κλίσεις) και αναφέρεται οπωσδήποτε και σε Ελληνικά λεξικά. 
> 
> _Ιταλιάνικος = Ετυμολογία : Ιταλιάνος -- Ερμηνεία : -η, -ο, επίθετο, Ιταλικός_ (Μείζον Ελληνικό λεξικό - Τεγόπουλου-Φυτράκη) 
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους, σεβαστό. Οπωσδήποτε ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να βρει πολλούς τίτλους θεμάτων στο φόρουμ που δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην αισθητική του.


Ιταλιάνος,ιταλιάνικο είναι προφανές ότι προέρχεται από το italiano κ αν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτό είναι σε πολύ αργκό ή παλιότερα. Λέγοντας "ηλθε από το πουθενά"  αφορά αυτά τα καράβια γιά τα οποία δεν ήταν καθιερωμένο. Έλεγαν κ λένε "των (ιταλικών) επανορθώσεων αλλά δεν θα το πρότεινα διότι γιά τους  ξένους θα απαιτούσε ένα μακρόσυρτο επεξηγηματικό τίτλο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ιταλιάνος,ιταλιάνικο είναι προφανές ότι προέρχεται από το italiano κ αν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτό είναι σε πολύ αργκό ή παλιότερα. Λέγοντας "ηλθε από το πουθενά"  αφορά αυτά τα καράβια γιά τα οποία δεν ήταν καθιερωμένο. Έλεγαν κ λένε "των (ιταλικών) επανορθώσεων αλλά δεν θα το πρότεινα διότι γιά τους  ξένους θα απαιτούσε ένα μακρόσυρτο επεξηγηματικό τίτλο.


_ Ετσι   θυμαμαι και εγω φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ  να τα αποκαλουν ως    "τα τεσσερα   Ακτοπλοικα των Ιταλικων επανορθωσεων"_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τρεις φωτο εποχης απο το ιταλικο  Navi e Armatori που βλεπουμε διαφορα μερη του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 

1356098999.jpgnormal_1356098998.jpgnormal_1356098999~0.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τρεις φωτο εποχης απο το ιταλικο Navi e Armatori που βλεπουμε διαφορα μερη του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 
> 
> 1356098999.jpgnormal_1356098998.jpgnormal_1356098999~0.jpg


 Πολύ ωραίες,νομίζω οι Νο2 κ Νο3 είναι από φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας κ πρέπει να τις έχουμε ξαναδεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω διαβαζουμε για τα ταξιδια του *Αχιλλευς* του Κουσουνιαδη (πρωην *Κολοκοτρωνης* του Ποταμιανου) απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Κρητη απο την _Φωνη_ της Παρου του Σεπτεμβριου 1974.

19740900 Achilles Foni tis Parou.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Into the Miaoulis Captaincy / Amorgos 1984*
Image 3.png

*From a 1963 brochure but '50s nice original design of the 1st class 
dining room shot with four models. Look at the large Nomikos Lines 
blue folded menu on the right table.
*Miaoulis Dinner Room.jpg

*Two of the models on high stools of the first class bar of Miaoulis
for a drink between lovers or supposed. 
Many brochures at the right in a mural display and Andreas Miaoulis
in a frame on the left.*

Miaoulis Bar.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ αρόδο το 1954 στη Μύκονο. Διακρίνεται και ένα  βουλιαγμένο καϊκι στο λιμάνι, από το μπαστούνι τoυ οποίου έκαναν τα μακρουβούτια τους τα παλικαράκια.

Image1.jpg

Από το βιβλίο "Ενθύμιον Μυκόνου" του Παναγιώτη Κουσαθανά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μάλλον άγνωστη φωτογραφία του *Καναρη*.

image.jpg

Από το βιβλίο The Greek Islands του Lawrence Durell, Viking Press, New York, 1978

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Καλημέρα!  Στο σημερινό τεύχος της Καθημερινής (προσβάσιμο δωρεάν και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή), σελ. 32, υπάρχει αφιέρωμα στην επίσημη επίσκεψη που είχε κάνει στην Ελλάδα το Μάρτιο του 1954 ο Καγκελάριος της τότε Δυτικής Γερμανίας Κόνραντ Αντενάουερ.  Στο πλαίσιο της επίσκεψης αυτής, ο  τελευταίος είχε ταξιδεύσει και στη Σαντορίνη.  Στη σχετική ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία που παρατίθεται, με τον Καγκελάριο καβάλα σε γαϊδούρι στον παλιό Αθηνιό, διακρίνεται και η πρύμνη ενός από τα  ιταλιάνικα....   :Single Eye:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλημέρα!  Στο σημερινό τεύχος της Καθημερινής (προσβάσιμο δωρεάν και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή), σελ. 32, υπάρχει αφιέρωμα στην επίσημη επίσκεψη που είχε κάνει στην Ελλάδα το Μάρτιο του 1954 ο Καγκελάριος της τότε Δυτικής Γερμανίας Κόνραντ Αντενάουερ.  Στο πλαίσιο της επίσκεψης αυτής, ο  τελευταίος είχε ταξιδεύσει και στη Σαντορίνη.  Στη σχετική ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία που παρατίθεται, με τον Καγκελάριο καβάλα σε γαϊδούρι στον παλιό Αθηνιό, διακρίνεται και η πρύμνη ενός από τα  ιταλιάνικα....


Θυμομουνα καλα οτι ηταν το *Αγαμεμνων.* Εψαξα για επιβεβαιωση και το βρηκα. http://www.60xdeutschland.de/adenauer-in-griechenland/  Ειναι πραγματι το _Αγαμεμνων_. Για καποιο λογο, αυτο ηταν το πλοιο που χρησιμοποιουσε η κυβερνηση (και το στεμμα) για σπουδαιες επισκεψεις στην αρχη της δεκαετιας 1950.

Ποσο παραξενο ομως οτι το Γερμανικο αρθρο το αναφερει σαν "βασιλικο γιωτ" !!!!



> Unter anderem befaehrt er zwei Tage lang auf der koeniglichen Yacht “Agamemnon” die Aegaeis


Τουλαχιστον η σοβαρη _Frankfurter Allgemeine_ το παρουσιαζει σωστα σαν επιβατηγο...



> „Mit Tausenden von Feuern, unzaehligen Raketen und kleinen  Dynamit-Explosionen an Stelle von Salutschuessen haben am Sonntagabend  die Einwohner der Insel Santorini im Aeg&#228;ischen Meer Bundeskanzler  Adenauer verabschiedet, als dieser mit seiner Begleitung _auf dem  Passagierdampfer ,Agamemnon_΅ die Insel in Richtung Peloponnes verlie&#223;.  Von den Abhaengen grue&#223;ten die Worte in Griechisch: ,Lang moegen Sie  leben.΅ Unbeschreiblicher Jubel herrschte auf der ganzen Insel.“


http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/e...-11918310.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Dream Star Glaros επειδή κ εγώ πήρα την "Καθημερινή" της Κυριακής, είναι φανερό ότι πρόκειται γιά ένα από τα 2 μεσογειακά των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Θυμομουνα καλα οτι ηταν το *Αγαμεμνων.* Εψαξα για επιβεβαιωση και το βρηκα. http://www.60xdeutschland.de/adenauer-in-griechenland/ Ειναι πραγματι το _Αγαμεμνων_. Για καποιο λογο, αυτο ηταν το πλοιο που χρησιμοποιουσε η κυβερνηση (και το στεμμα) για σπουδαιες επισκεψεις στην αρχη της δεκαετιας 1950.
> 
> Ποσο παραξενο ομως οτι το Γερμανικο αρθρο το αναφερει σαν "βασιλικο γιωτ" !!!!
> 
> 
> Τουλαχιστον η σοβαρη _Frankfurter Allgemeine_ το παρουσιαζει σωστα σαν επιβατηγο...
> 
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/e...-11918310.html


Σωστά φίλε Νικόλα το Αγαμέμνων αναφέρεται σαν "Βασιλικό Γιώτ" 
γιατί ως γνωστόν ήταν μαζί με τον Αχιλλέα (σε λιγώτερη χρήση) τα επίσημα πλοία φιλοξένειας των Βασιλικών Οίκων και των ευρωπαίων πριγκήπων υποψηφίων γαμπρών για τις δύο τότε πριγκήπισες της Ελλάδας. Κάθε φορά που ερχόταν κάποιος επίσημος πολιτικός ή ευγενής η βασιλική οικογένεια έδινε εντολή για την περιήγησή τους στα ελληνικά νησιά πάνω σε αυτά τα δύο καράβια. Για τον ρόλο τους αυτόν απέκτησαν τον χαρακτηρισμό "Βασιλικά Γιώτ" γιατί ήταν ότι καλύτερο μπορούσε να επιδείξει η επιβατική ναυτιλία.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Θυμομουνα καλα οτι ηταν το *Αγαμεμνων.* 
> 
> 
> 
> Ποσο παραξενο ομως οτι το Γερμανικο αρθρο το αναφερει σαν "βασιλικο γιωτ" !!!!
> 
> 
> Τουλαχιστον η σοβαρη _Frankfurter Allgemeine_ το παρουσιαζει σωστα σαν επιβατηγο...
> 
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/e...-11918310.html



Επίσης, ο χαρακτηρισμός σαν _"βασιλικό γιωτ"_, προερχόμενος από γερμανική πηγή, θα μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί εαν  πιθανολογήσουμε τα μέτρα σύγκρισης που είχαν οι Γερμανοί.  Έτσι,  το _"Αγαμέμνων"_,  που για τα τότε ελληνικά  δεδομένα θεωρούνταν κρουαζιερόπλοιο, μπορεί να ωχριούσε σε μέγεθος δίπλα σε πλοία που όργωναν τις γερμανικές θάλασσες με προορισμούς τη Σκανδιναβία, χώρες της Βαλτικής κλπ.   Θυμηθείτε, επίσης, και τη λέξη _"σκυλοπνίχτης"_ που χρησιμοποιεί για το _"Κολοκοτρώνης"_ ο  Γερμανός που ανέβασε το έξοχο βίντεο στο youtube με υπέροχες έγχρωμες λήψεις με κινηματογραφική μηχανή στο κάτάστρωμα του πλοίου κατά τη διάρκεια ταξιδιού από Πειραιά σε Ηράκλειο το 1970, που δείχνει να παίζουν το επιτραπέζιο ποδοσφαιράκι, με τη μουσική επένδυση του τραγουδιού _"Παμε τσάρκα στην Ακρόπολη, στην Πλάκα"_, σε ορχηστρική έκδοση....   

Κατά τα λοιπά, η έξοχη πηγή που παραθέτει ο Nicholas είναι άρθρο της έγκριτης γερμανικής εφημερίδας , η δε παράθεση της επίσκεψης του Αντενάουερ χρησιμοποιείται  ως μέτρο σύγκρισης με την πρόσφατη επίσκεψη της νυν Καγκελαρίου  Μέρκελ στην Αθήνα.  Έτσι, γίνεται αντιδιαστολή, αφενός, της   εορταστικής ατμόσφαιρας στη  Σαντορίνη με τους περιχαρείς κατοίκους της και τα πυροτεχνήματα που περιγράφονται στο άρθρο και, αφετέρου, των υστερικών μέτρων ασφαλείας στο πλαίσιο της επίσκεψης της κυρίας Αγγελικής που, κατά τον αρθρογράφο, θύμιζαν επίσκεψη αρχηγού  κράτους στο ...Αφγανιστάν! 
Και, στο σημείο αυτό, είναι εύλογος ο ακόλουθος προβληματισμός: Εαν είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένη, για τους γνωστούς λόγους,  η εχθρική αντιμετώπιση της κυρίας Αγγελικής από τον ελληνικό λαό  το 2012, πώς μπορεί, άραγε, να εξηγηθεί λογικά η περιχαρής ατμόσφαιρα στη Σαντορίνη, με τα πυροτεχνήματα και τις επευφημίες των κατοίκων, το έτος 1954, δηλ. σε χρόνο μικρότερο της δεκαετίας από τις γερμανικές θηριωδίες του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου;;    :Uncomfortableness: 

Κατά τα  λοιπά, στο άρθρο αναφέρεται ότι, μετά τη Σαντορίνη, ο _"Αγαμέμνων"_  κατευθύνθηκε προς την Πελοπόννησο.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Dream Star Glaros, πρώτα-πρώτα ο χαρακτηρισμός του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ σαν σκυλοπνίχτη από τον Γερμανό στο φιλμάκι ήταν άστοχος. Είχα ταξιδέψει με τα τετράδυμα κ ήταν καλοτάξιδα. Επιπλέον δε, ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάστσαση επί Ποταμιάνου κ Νομικού.
Όσο γιά την συμπεριφορά των Σαντορινιών προς τον Αντενάουερ,δύο εξηγήσεις δίνω.
1) Τα νησιά πλην λίγων εξαιρέσεων μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο 1943 ήταν υπό ιταλική κατοχή.
2) Εκείνη την εποχή οι εκδηλώσεις του κόσμου μπορεί να ήταν ελεγχόμενες ή κατευθυνόμενες.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Μιαούλης με την πανέμορφη πλώρη του περιμένει υπομονετικά να αποβιβαστούν οι λιγοστοί επιβάτες και τα εμπορεύματα στα καΐκια και να συνεχίσει για τα υπόλοιπα νησιά της άγονης γραμμής. Κι όλα αυτά στη Σίκινο του 1975!
2988008_orig.jpg 8992383_orig.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Το Μιαούλης με την πανέμορφη πλώρη του περιμένει υπομονετικά να αποβιβαστούν οι λιγοστοί επιβάτες και τα εμπορεύματα στα καΐκια και να συνεχίσει για τα υπόλοιπα νησιά της άγονης γραμμής. Κι όλα αυτά στη Σίκινο του 1975!
> 2988008_orig.jpg 8992383_orig.jpg




Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα! 

Πρώτη φορά βλέπουμε φωτο με το "Μιαούλη" στη Σίκινο.....

Πολύ ωραίες εικόνες.  Αμφότερες, ειδικά η πρώτη, βγαλμένες και με φωτογραφική έμπνευση.

Όμως, δεν πρέπει να είναι του 1975 αλλά μεταγενέστερες, καθότι στο φουγάρο φέρεται το σήμα των Αγαπητών οι οποίοι, όπως θυμάμαι από άλλα posts εδώ, αγόρασαν το πλοίο το 1977. 

Εαν ήταν φωτογραφήσεις του 1975, το πλοίο θα έπρεπε να φέρει στο φουγάρο τους μαιάνδρους της εταιρείας "Αθηναϊκές Κρουαζιέρες", εαν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Κατά τα λοιπά, και κρίνοντας από την κακή εμφάνιση του πλοίου, τολμώ να υποθέσω ότι οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες μετά το 1980....  :Single Eye:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> .....Όμως, δεν πρέπει να είναι του 1975 αλλά μεταγενέστερες, καθότι στο φουγάρο φέρεται το σήμα των Αγαπητών οι οποίοι, όπως θυμάμαι από άλλα posts εδώ, αγόρασαν το πλοίο το 1977. ..........


 _Ετσι ακριβως αγοραστηκε απο   την Ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια των  Α/φων   Αγαπητου   στις 17 Σεπτεμβριου του 1977_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αν η καρτ ποσταλ εχει ανεβει παλαιοτερα, μπορειτε να την σβησετε.

photo.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν η καρτ ποσταλ εχει ανεβει παλαιοτερα, μπορειτε να την σβησετε.
> 
> photo.jpg


 Σε αυτήν την όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ είναι στην Μυροβόλο Χίο μας το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ.Μόλις διακρίνονται το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ του Μινιώτη (το άσπρο σκάφος) κ στην πλώρη του ένα ναρκαλιευτικό του τότε ΒΝ από τα τύπου BYMS που έκαναν "ξιφία" εκείνα τα χρόνια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε αυτήν την όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ είναι στην Μυροβόλο Χίο μας το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ.Μόλις διακρίνονται το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ του Μινιώτη (το άσπρο σκάφος) κ στην πλώρη του ένα ναρκαλιευτικό του τότε ΒΝ από τα τύπου BYMS που έκαναν "ξιφία" εκείνα τα χρόνια.


Ευχαριστω πολυ. Και να εχει και το αβαταρ μου και να μην το αναγνωρισω...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την _Φωνη του Αιγαιου_ της Μυτιληνης της 12ης Νοεμβριου 1955, δρομολογια των *Καραισκακης, Καναρης* και *Κολοκοτρωνης*!

19551112 Kanaris Karaiskakis Foni Aigaiou.jpg19551112 Kolokotronis Foni Aigaiou.jpg

*Καραισκακης* και* Καναρης* την 11ην Οκτωβριου 1963 απο την Προοδο Χιου

19631011 Kanaris Karaiskakis Proodos Xiou.jpg

*Καραισκακης* και* Καναρης* την 1η Ιουλιου 1965 απο την _Αλλαγη_ Ηρακλειου.

19650701 Καν ΚΑραισκ Αλλαγη Ηρακλ.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*To get back to Italians, an excellent picture found in a small swiss booklet
of my collection published 1958. At the facing, Angelika and Karaiskakis
and, at the back, Miaoulis and Kanaris during the early Nomikos period.
Heavy activity around is very interesting to see. Enjoy !
*JF@Paris

50s.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> *To get back to Italians, an excellent picture found in a small swiss booklet
> of my collection published 1958. At the facing, Angelika and Karaiskakis
> and, at the back, Miaoulis and Kanaris during the early Nomikos period.
> Heavy activity around is very interesting to see. Enjoy !
> *JF@Paris
> 
> 50s.jpg


Amazing photo indeed!! We also have a beautifull and rear view of the cargo/passsenger(?) ship "GEORGIOS F." owned by Foustanos, right in front of "KARAISKAKIS"!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Amazing photo indeed!! We also have a beautifull and rear view of the cargo/passsenger(?) ship "GEORGIOS F." owned by Foustanos, right in front of "KARAISKAKIS"!


Πραγματι, μαλλον ειναι το *Γεωργιος Φ.* (Φουστανος) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ght=Georgios+F που ταξιδευε συνηθως στην Βορειο Ελλαδα/Αλεξανδρουπολη, παρ οτι πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι μαλλον ειχε αλλαξει λιγακι απο την αρχικη μορφη.
GF.jpg 19581001 Georgios F Nautemporikh.jpg
* 1/10/1958 Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματι, μαλλον ειναι το *Γεωργιος Φ.* (Φουστανος) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ght=Georgios+F που ταξιδευε συνηθως στην Βορειο Ελλαδα/Αλεξανδρουπολη, παρ οτι πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι μαλλον ειχε αλλαξει λιγακι απο την αρχικη μορφη.
> GF.jpg 19581001 Georgios F Nautemporikh.jpg
> * 1/10/1958 Ναυτεμπορικη


 Aυτή η φωτό του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Φ. είναι εξαιρετικά καλοδεχούμενη διότι δεν έχουμε κ πολλές του πλοίου κ μάλιστα σε αυτή τη μορφή.
Στο δρομολόγιο συτό βλέπουμε ότι σε Χίο κ Λέσβο έπιανε τρία λιμάνια!

----------


## Ellinis

> Amazing photo indeed!! We also have a beautifull and rear view of the cargo/passsenger(?) ship "GEORGIOS F." owned by Foustanos, right in front of "KARAISKAKIS"!


Δεν είναι το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Φ. Είναι ένα σκάφος που αρχικά ήταν αδελφάκι του, δηλαδή PCE. Εδώ βλέπουμε το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ που περισσότεροι το ξέρουμε ως ΑΓ.ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ του Στρίντζη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτο και αν ειναι ιστορικο ευρημα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν είναι το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Φ. Είναι ένα σκάφος που αρχικά ήταν αδελφάκι του, δηλαδή PCE. Εδώ βλέπουμε το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ που περισσότεροι το ξέρουμε ως ΑΓ.ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ του Στρίντζη.


Μηπως εννοουμε το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ;  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=Athinai

----------


## Gallos952

*Nicolas,
Have you completed the work shown below ?
I made a cruises schedule for Miaoulis running in 1986
for Agapitos Brothers. 
The "¶γονη γραμμή" was provided by Nereus at that time. 
I'll give it soon. It's also interesting to know it.
Regards to all.*
JF@Paris.fr

Miaoulis Timetable 986.png




> *1/8/1952*
> 19520801 Miaoulhs.jpg
> 
> *6/8/1952*
> 19520806 Miaoulis.jpg19520806 Nomikos.jpg
> 
> *10/8/1952*
> 19520810 Nomikos.jpg
> 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Nicolas,
> Have you completed the work shown below ?
> I made a cruises schedule for Miaoulis running in 1986
> for Agapitos Brothers. 
> The "¶γονη γραμμή" was provided by Nereus at that time. 
> I'll give it soon. It's also interesting to know it.
> Regards to all.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Miaoulis Timetable 986.png


No, I did not my friend. I left Greece for PhD studies in 1971 and again once more after my military service in 1975. So, after 1975 my knowledge of martime facts is marred by the distance and time... and by other endeavors in other fields. So, I am definitely not the best person to add anything past 1975.

Anyhow, my contributions to nautilia.gr have always been fragments "down memory lane". I have tried (and I am still trying) to give a still, a photo of events as I lived them in the period 1948-1975. Later I started presenting the history of the field (1850-1945).  A work of love, nothing more.

Mes amities!

N

----------


## Gallos952

*Thank you for your kind answer, Nicolas,
As you understood, I'm myself trying to find the old connections
from Piraeus to Astypalaia (and Castellorizo sometimes), the famous 
and well none "άγονη γραμμή". 
Nereus was doing the former journey of Kanaris in 1996 from Piraeus 
to Rhodes by the Cyclades, Crete, Kasos, Karpathos and return with 
two stops at Astypalaia, Amorgos, etc. on the way. I did a short part
of it in 1977 from Sitia to Rhodes  with 9 beaufort. A mess...
If you keep it, can you give us a readable version of your spreadsheet ?
It should be possible to complete it after '75 with a little time. Thanks.
Φιλίες από Παρίσι.
*Jean-Francois@Paris.fr




> No, I did not my friend. I left Greece for PhD studies in 1971 and again once more after my military service in 1975. So, after 1975 my knowledge of martime facts is marred by the distance and time... and by other endeavors in other fields. So, I am definitely not the best person to add anything past 1975.
> 
> Anyhow, my contributions to nautilia.gr have always been fragments "down memory lane". I have tried (and I am still trying) to give a still, a photo of events as I lived them in the period 1948-1975. Later I started presenting the history of the field (1850-1945).  A work of love, nothing more.
> 
> Mes amities!
> 
> N

----------


## Gallos952

*Hello ! Who knows the year of this advert when
Karaiskakis was going to Rodos via Amorgos and
Astypalia every monday at 10 ? Thanks for your
help.*
JF@Paris.fr

nmk.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Hello ! Who knows the year of this advert when
> Karaiskakis was going to Rodos via Amorgos and
> Astypalia every monday at 10 ? Thanks for your
> help.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> nmk.jpg


Hello Jean-Francois!     As far as I know, the six-digit-phone numbers in Athens were used until the beginning of the seventies (Would Mr Peppas please advise on this).  Moreover, the particular itineraries indicate that the ships had been "degraded" to "lower class" trips, leaving their initial destinations (e.g. directly to Crete or Rhodes) to newcomers, i.e. bigger vessels.  If you combine this with the fact that  Nomicos Lines still claim ownership of the ships in your extract, then we would probably talk about late sixties or very early seventies.....          :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ ή αν προτιμάτε GEORGES POTAMIANOS... αρόδο στην Ιθάκη

photo333.jpg
Φωτ.Στ.Πεταλά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ ή αν προτιμάτε GEORGES POTAMIANOS... αρόδο στην Ιθάκη
> 
> photo333.jpg
> Φωτ.Στ.Πεταλά


 To δεύτερο όνομα ήταν ως γνωστό ανεπίσημο αφού το καράβι ως ενυπόθηκο δεν μπορούσε να μετονομαστεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κολοκοτρωνης στο Λουτρακι. Φωτογραφια αγνωστου.

Kolokotronis.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Full image and detail for that PC
of Mykonos showing Kolokotronis.*
JF@Paris. fr

Mykonos Kolokotronis   .jpg Kolokotronis@Mykonos.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κολοκοτρωνης στο Λουτρακι. Φωτογραφια αγνωστου.
> 
> Kolokotronis.jpg


 Σπάνια φωτό σε έναν μάλλον απίθανο προορισμό γιά το βαπόρι το οποίο στα νειάτα του είχε άσπρο ζωνάρι (όπως φαίνεται εδώ) ανάμεσα στο μαύρο κ την κόκκινη μπότα.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Σπάνια φωτό σε έναν μάλλον απίθανο προορισμό γιά το βαπόρι το οποίο στα νειάτα του είχε άσπρο ζωνάρι (όπως φαίνεται εδώ) ανάμεσα στο μαύρο κ την κόκκινη μπότα.



Αγαπητέ Βίκτωρα έχεις δίκιο.  Είναι απίθανος προορισμός, και μάλλον *έκτακτος και ενδιάμεσος* (για τους επιβάτες).  Αν πας στις σελίδες 36-38 του νήματος αυτού, θα δεις άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες στο Λουτράκι, μία με το "Κολοκοτρώνης", και την άλλη με κάποιο από τα άλλα τρία.  Επίσης, θα διαβάσεις και τις "εκδοχές" και υποθέσεις που διατυπώθηκαν από τα τότε μέλη για την παρουσία των πλοίων εκεί....      :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητέ Βίκτωρα έχεις δίκιο. Είναι απίθανος προορισμός, και μάλλον *έκτακτος και ενδιάμεσος* (για τους επιβάτες). Αν πας στις σελίδες 36-38 του νήματος αυτού, θα δεις άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες στο Λουτράκι, μία με το "Κολοκοτρώνης", και την άλλη με κάποιο από τα άλλα τρία. Επίσης, θα διαβάσεις και τις "εκδοχές" και υποθέσεις που διατυπώθηκαν από τα τότε μέλη για την παρουσία των πλοίων εκεί....


Σε ευχαριστώ δεν τα είχα δει. Βασικά εμένα πήγε το μυαλό μου στην κατάσταση του οδικού δικτύου της χώρας στην δεκαετία του '50  διότι η άλλη λύση ήταν με τραίνο.Ίσως να ήταν κ κλειστός ο Ισθμός όπως γράφουν.

----------


## Gallos952

*I've previously posted on page #68 schedules of Kolokotronis (not dated) where 
short calls are mentioned on the way from Brindisi to Cyclades (see Mykonos, 
above), Crete, Rhodes and Piraeus cruises and return by Corinth. It's may be that.

On that second PC of Loutraki from my collection (the one posted by Nicolas, 
captured on the net, belongs to me), a similar date for both is mentioned at 
the back : 1960. Then, it must be shot before, in the mid '50s, probably.*
JF@Paris.fr

Kolokotronis Arriving Loutraki 960.jpgKolokotronis PC Back.JPG

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *I've previously posted on page #68 schedules of Kolokotronis (not dated) where 
> short calls are mentioned on the way from Brindisi to Cyclades (see Mykonos, 
> above), Crete, Rhodes and Piraeus cruises and return by Corinth. It's may be that.
> 
> On that second PC of Loutraki from my collection (the one posted by Nicolas, 
> captured on the net, belongs to me), a similar date for both is mentioned at 
> the back : 1960. Then, it must be shot before, in the mid '50s, probably.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Kolokotronis Arriving Loutraki 960.jpgKolokotronis PC Back.JPG


Great job JF! It seems that the particular spot on the hill to take pictures has understandably been very popular in the fifties...

----------


## Gallos952

> Great job JF! It seems that the particular spot on the hill to take pictures has understandably been very popular in the fifties...


*That's true. Many pictures has been shot from there. Remember the other one with Miaoulis
taken from the same place. The regular spot for photographers, indeed.
I've often seen dates behind Miaoulis image and it was 1954 most of the time. May be when 
that postcard was published. Kali nixta.*
JF@Paris.fr

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Κολοκοτρωνης* απο το Ebay

Κολοκοτρωνης.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Κολοκοτρωνης* απο το Ebay
> 
> Κολοκοτρωνης.jpg


Μπράβο κύριε Πέππα.  Απ&#180;όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ, φαίνεται ότι είναι η καλύτερη φωτο του καραβιού που έχει ανέβει έως τώρα...Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος.... :Single Eye:

----------


## Gallos952

> *Κολοκοτρωνης* απο το Ebay
> 
> Κολοκοτρωνης.jpg


*That picture also belongs to me, my friends !
There is no caption at the back and this is a small 
contact print* *to give you more* *informations**. Scan
is more exiting than original document as often but
details are not very fine as you can see.
This a totaly original popular shot but some others, 
professionals, are existing and they are much more
documentary.
Enjoy it, anyway.*
JF@Paris.fr

----------


## Maiandros

> *Κολοκοτρωνης* απο το Ebay
> 
> Κολοκοτρωνης.jpg


Υπέροχη φωτογραφία ενός υπέροχου πλοίου!!

----------


## Maiandros

> *That picture also belongs to me, my friends !
> There is no caption at the back and this is a small 
> contact print* *to give you more* *informations**. Scan
> is more exiting than original document as often but
> details are not very fine as you can see.
> This a totaly original popular shot but some others, 
> professionals, are existing and they are much more
> documentary.
> Enjoy it, anyway.*
> JF@Paris.fr


It's a very nice picture my friend Gallos952,we also thank you!! I used to think that this ship,did'nt look good painted with these colours but now I must say that I have changed my mind!

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ στο Καρλόβασι με τη φορτηγίδα δεμένη στην πλώρη

karaiskakis.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ στο Καρλόβασι με τη φορτηγίδα δεμένη στην πλώρη
> 
> karaiskakis.jpg


Με "καλοσύνη" έξω, όπως θα έλεγε και ο συγχωρεμένος ο παππούς μου....Από τις φορές που τα ταξίδι θα ήταν σίγουρη απόλαυση, όσο αργό και να ήταν το βαπόρι... :Single Eye:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> It's a very nice picture my friend Gallos952,we also thank you!! I used to think that this ship,did'nt look good painted with these colours but now I must say that I have changed my mind!


 Aρχοντικά χρώματα θα έλεγα,ιδιαίτερα με το κίτρινο ζωνάρι μεταξύ άσπρου  μαύρου κ το άσπρο ζωνάρι (όσο υπήρχε) μεταξύ μαύρου κόκκινου.Βέβαια το μαύρο σήμερα γιά πολλούς θα φαντάζει ολίγον ψυχοπλάκωση!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ στο Καρλόβασι με τη φορτηγίδα δεμένη στην πλώρη
> 
> karaiskakis.jpg


Όμορφη πόζα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με "καλοσύνη" έξω, όπως θα έλεγε και ο συγχωρεμένος ο παππούς μου....Από τις φορές που τα ταξίδι θα ήταν σίγουρη απόλαυση, όσο αργό και να ήταν το βαπόρι...


 Με τά τότε δεδομένα τα βαπόρια αυτά στα νειάτα τους δεν ήταν αργά με 14 κ. Στη Χίο ξεπεράστηκαν από το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ μόλις το 1965 κ πάλι υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που τα προτιμούσαν γιά να αποφύγουν τον συνωστισμό!

----------


## Gallos952

*Detail of a PC showing Kanaris at Xios
during the mid '50s. It was sent in '57.
Excellent document, indeed.* 
JF@Paris.fr

Kanaris@Chios 955.png

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ ετοιμάζεται να δέσει στο Βαθύ της Σάμου

kolokotroni at Vathi.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ σε μια άφιξη στο Καρλόβασι

kolokotronis at Karlovasi.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ημέρα Αγίου Βαπορίου με το Μιαούλης στη Σίκινο του 1975!

Μιαούλης.jpg

Φωτό: Κλεάνθης Μήλας

----------


## Gallos952

> Ημέρα Αγίου Βαπορίου με το Μιαούλης στη Σίκινο του 1975!
> 
> Μιαούλης.jpg
> 
> Φωτό: Κλεάνθης Μήλας


*Excellent document. Thanks a lot.*
JF@Paris.fr

----------


## Maiandros

> Ημέρα Αγίου Βαπορίου με το Μιαούλης στη Σίκινο του 1975!
> 
> Μιαούλης.jpg
> 
> Φωτό: Κλεάνθης Μήλας


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!! με τόση σκουριά πάνω του θα υπέθετα ότι είναι προς τα τέλη της καριέρας του....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραία φωτό, Αγαπητός κ βαμμένο βαπόρι ήταν πράγματα ασύμβατα! :Fat:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Κολοκοτρωνης* ως *Αχιλλευς* σε αγονη γραμμη στις 1 Ιουλιου 1978 (απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_).

19780701 Achilleus BHMA.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

> *Κολοκοτρωνης* ως *Αχιλλευς* σε αγονη γραμμη στις 1 Ιουλιου 1978 (απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_).
> 
> 19780701 Achilleus BHMA.jpg


*Excellent information for me, Nicolas. Thanks.
Finally, Miaoulis, Karaiskakis and Kolokotronis
alias Achilleus came to Astypalea during the
'70s - '80s period. May be '60s for Karaiskakis.
I don't know yet.*
Jean-Francois

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Ημέρα Αγίου Βαπορίου με το Μιαούλης στη Σίκινο του 1975!
> 
> Μιαούλης.jpg
> 
> Φωτό: Κλεάνθης Μήλας


Όντως ωραία φωτο, που, βέβαια, δεν μπορεί να είναι του 1975, αφού στο φουγάρο διακρίνεται καθαρά το σήμα των Αγαπητών.  Επομένως, μιλάμε για μετά τον Αύγουστο του 1977.....
Επίσης, με βάση τη σχετικά κακή εικόνα του πλοίου (σκουριές κλπ), μάλλον "πάμε" στη δεκαετία του 1980, και, θα έλεγα και εγώ, προς τα μέσα της, δηλ. λίγο πριν "φύγει" το πλοίο...  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Gallos952

> Όντως ωραία φωτο, που, βέβαια, δεν μπορεί να είναι του 1975, αφού στο φουγάρο διακρίνεται καθαρά το σήμα των Αγαπητών.  Επομένως, μιλάμε για μετά τον Αύγουστο του 1977.....
> Επίσης, με βάση τη σχετικά κακή εικόνα του πλοίου (σκουριές κλπ), μάλλον "πάμε" στη δεκαετία του 1980, και, θα έλεγα και εγώ, προς τα μέσα της, δηλ. λίγο πριν "φύγει" το πλοίο...


*Yes. It's true. This an Agapitos Broth. period picture and it should be possible
to compare the rust mark under the anchor with others views to be sure of 
the shooting year. Anyway, again, this is a nice original picture.*
Jean-Francois

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Περασμένα μεγαλεία_ και _διηγώντας τα να κλαις_. 

3 Μαιου 1978  το ΒΗΜΑ

19780503 Kanaris BHMA.jpg

19780503 Miaoulis BHMA.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tι περασμένα μεγαλεία,ειδικά o KANAΡΗΣ ο οποίος σερνόταν πιά,ήταν στα τελειώματα.

----------


## Ilias 92

Έχω κάπως μπερδευτεί. Τα Ιταλικά ακτοπλοϊκά ήταν 4. Πόσα από αυτά δούλεψαν ως κρουαζιερόπλοια?
Του ΕΟΤ ήταν 3? αυτά δεν δούλεψαν ακτοπλοϊκά αλλά μόνο κρουαζιέρα?
Τέλος του Ωνάση τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είχαν σχέση με Ιταλούς και τις επανορθώσεις?

Πολύ όμορφα όλα αυτά τα καραβάκια που δυστυχώς έπεσαν κοντά στην αλαλαγή που μπήκαν και τα Ε/Γ Ο/Γ και η χρήση του φορτηγού και του ΙΧ.
Πάντως πρόσφεραν πολλά στα νησιά μας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχω κάπως μπερδευτεί. Τα Ιταλικά ακτοπλοϊκά ήταν 4. Πόσα από αυτά δούλεψαν ως κρουαζιερόπλοια?
> Του ΕΟΤ ήταν 3? αυτά δεν δούλεψαν ακτοπλοϊκά αλλά μόνο κρουαζιέρα?
> Τέλος του Ωνάση τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είχαν σχέση με Ιταλούς και τις επανορθώσεις?


 Aπό τα 4 ακτοπλοϊκά, ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στα νειάτα του έκανε κάποιΟ δρομολόγιο/κρουαζιέρα κ ο ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ όταν πουλήθηκε,μετασκευάστηκε  σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο αρχικά AΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ κ μετά SEA NYMPH.
Tα 2 μεσογειακά των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων δούλεψαν με Νομικό κ Ωνάση δρομολόγια/κρουαζιέρες.Με τις Δωρικές Κρουαζιέρες νομίζω μόνο κρουαζιέρες.Ο ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ μετασκευάστηκε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο επί Καβουνίδη ως ΩΡΙΩΝ.
Τα 3 του ΕΟΤ  (υπόλοιπα των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων) κατασκευάστηκαν ως ΕΓ/ΟΓ μόνο γιά ΙΧ. ¶λλη στενοκεφαλιά του Δημοσίου όταν σε όλη την Ευρώπη είχαν αρχίσει να φτιάχνονται ώστε να παίρνουν φορτηγά. Μετασκευάστηκαν αρχικά 2 σε κρουαζιερόπλοια,το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ από την Sun Line ως STELLA OCEANIS κ το ΕΡΩΣ από την Ηπειρωτική ως ΙΑΣΩΝ. Το AΔΩΝΙΣ έκανε δρομολόγια κ αργότερα από τον Καβουνίδη έγινε κ αυτό κρουαζιερόπλοιο ως ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ.

'Εχω κάνει αμέτρητα ταξίδια με τα μικρά εκτός ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ κ από της "Sex Lines" με το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ :Fat:  :Tears Of Joy:  :Pride: .

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Excellent information for me, Nicolas. Thanks.
> Finally, Miaoulis, Karaiskakis and Kolokotronis
> alias Achilleus came to Astypalea during the
> '70s - '80s period. May be '60s for Karaiskakis.
> I don't know yet.*
> Jean-Francois


Good morning Jean-Francois.

It is solidly evident that Miaoulis and Achilles (to copy the name in French, as that is exactly how it was written on the ship) used to call at the Dodecanese (always including Astypalea) in '70's via Amorgos.  What most people did not know (or remember-the choice of the word depending on each one's date of birth!) is that in 1977 and 1978 the ship (Achilles for sure, I doubt about Miaoulis) first reached Folegandros and Ios.  I do not believe that this choice of ports ever took place again after 1978.  After that year Miaoulis (the other one bade us farewell  shortly after) either stopped at Amorgos, having first called at Syros, Paros, Naxos and small Cyclades, or reached Rodos and Kastellorizo, having its first destinations Katapola, Aegiali, Astypalea, Nisyros and Simi (by and large  with other variations to include Kalymnos, Kos and Tilos).

 :Fat:

----------


## Gallos952

Good morning my friend,

Yes but it is not so easy for me to find all informations about schedules of our favorite italians ships
passing to Astypalaia. I'm not born to Piraeus as you know. MIAOULIS during Athens Cruises or Agapitos 
periods is well none but so.

Then, I was surprised when Nicolas gave us the newspaper clipping regarding KANARIS and ACHILLEUS, 
ex-KOLOKOTRONIS. As he is very rigorous, he is always giving the day, the year and the paper. Again,
many thanks to him for those essential contributions.

Now, I like to know more about KARAISKAKIS at the Nomikos period. A clipping (bellow) was published 
without any information and it does not help much. It was not a regular route for three of them, I would 
also say. KANARIS was going mostly to the South, KARAISKAKIS and KOLOKOTRONIS to the North and 
West. Depend to the period and the company.

Thanks you all for sharing your knowledge and documentation, anyway. I'll be to Astypalia from july
20th to september 5th and my "kinito" is 69 46 56 99 73. 

Καλό καλοκαίρι για όλους !

Jean-Francois


Karaiskakis-Kanaris-Nomikos.jpg





> Good morning Jean-Francois.
> 
> It is solidly evident that Miaoulis and Achilles (to copy the name in French, as that is exactly how it was written on the ship) used to call at the Dodecanese (always including Astypalea) in '70's via Amorgos.  What most people did not know (or remember-the choice of the word depending on each one's date of birth!) is that in 1977 and 1978 the ship (Achilles for sure, I doubt about Miaoulis) first reached Folegandros and Ios.  I do not believe that this choice of ports ever took place again after 1978.  After that year Miaoulis (the other one bade us farewell  shortly after) either stopped at Amorgos, having first called at Syros, Paros, Naxos and small Cyclades, or reached Rodos and Kastellorizo, having its first destinations Katapola, Aegiali, Astypalea, Nisyros and Simi (by and large  with other variations to include Kalymnos, Kos and Tilos).

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Μιαούλης παροπλισμένο το 1986 στα Αμπελάκια περιμένοντας το τέλος, από το shipspotting.  ShipSpotting.com

© peter j. fitzpatrick

----------


## Gallos952

> Το Μιαούλης παροπλισμένο το 1986 στα Αμπελάκια περιμένοντας το τέλος, από το shipspotting.  ShipSpotting.com
> 
> © peter j. fitzpatrick


_An old cacochyme lady waiting euthanasia.
_JF

----------


## Ellinis

ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ στη σειρά και στα καλύτερα χρόνια τους.

kanaris.jpg KARAISKAKIS HSSA.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καταπληκτικες εικονες   απο τις αρχες της δεκαετιας του  70!!! 
Φιλε Ellinis τα ευρηματα που ανακαλυψες ειναι θαυμασια!!!_

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> _ Καταπληκτικες εικονες   απο τις αρχες της δεκαετιας του  70!!!_



Θα έλεγα, μάλλον, μέσα δεκαετίας του εξήντα.  Κάτι το ford cortina μοντέλο 1963 στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, κάτι τα μικρά φορτηγά της δεύτερης,  και νομίζω ότι χρονικά πάμε προς τα εκεί...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Θα έλεγα, μάλλον, μέσα δεκαετίας του εξήντα.  Κάτι το ford cortina μοντέλο 1963 στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, κάτι τα μικρά φορτηγά της δεύτερης,  και νομίζω ότι χρονικά πάμε προς τα εκεί...



_Στ'αριστερα της φωτογραφιας ειναι η πλωρακλα  του ΚΥΔΩΝ... αρα αρχες δεκαετιας του 70!_

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> _Στ'αριστερα της φωτογραφιας ειναι η πλωρακλα  του ΚΥΔΩΝ... αρα αρχες δεκαετιας του 70!_


OK, δεκτόν!    :Distrust:

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε και το άλλο αδελφάκι, με τα σινιάλα του ΚΟΥΣΟΥΝΙΑΔΗ πια.

ACHILLES HSSA.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O κουσουνιαδης ειναι εμφανες οτι σεβαστηκε την ιστορια του βαποριου και το ειχε κουκλα, πιθανολογω και εκει που δεν βλεπουμε αφου ο ιδιος ηταν μηχανικος οπως μου ειχαν γραψει παλια στον <Ε>

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> O κουσουνιαδης ειναι εμφανες οτι σεβαστηκε την ιστορια του βαποριου και το ειχε κουκλα, πιθανολογω και εκει που δεν βλεπουμε αφου ο ιδιος ηταν μηχανικος οπως μου ειχαν γραψει παλια στον <Ε>


Aκριβώς,μηχανικός ήταν κ τον είχα δει΄στο γραφείο του τότε που "όργωνα" την πιάτσα γιά φωτό,προγράμματα,μπροσούρες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Nα δούμε και το άλλο αδελφάκι, με τα σινιάλα του ΚΟΥΣΟΥΝΙΑΔΗ πια.
> 
> ACHILLES HSSA.jpg
> πηγή



_ Πανεμορφη εικονα!!!_

----------


## Gallos952

*A great picture of my friend Gerhard Luckner showing 
an offshore debarkation in 1975 to Pera Gialos - Astypalia. 
Enjoy this very rare document, the first one on Nautilia !*
JF@Paris.fr

10641133_10201685981191304_7575778848516062763_n.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> *A great picture of my friend Gerhard Luckner showing 
> an offshore debarkation in 1975 to Pera Gialos - Astypalia. 
> Enjoy this very rare document, the first one on Nautilia !*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> 10641133_10201685981191304_7575778848516062763_n.jpg


Indeed very rare document! nice color photography of MIAOYLIS with "maiandros" on the funnel!

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *A great picture of my friend Gerhard Luckner showing 
> an offshore debarkation in 1975 to Pera Gialos - Astypalia. 
> Enjoy this very rare document, the first one on Nautilia !*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> 10641133_10201685981191304_7575778848516062763_n.jpg




JF, the photo is a sheer treasure  :Applouse:  ! 

The sea is calm and the vessel will offer its passengers a comfortable trip. Almost certainly, its next stop is Aegiali, Amorgos, where it is expected to arrive in five (minimum) or six (maximum) hours...  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Gallos952

> JF, the photo is a sheer treasure  ! 
> 
> The sea is calm and the vessel will offer its passengers a comfortable trip. Almost certainly, its next stop is Aegiali, Amorgos, where it is expected to arrive in five (minimum) or six (maximum) hours...


She was going to Rhodes at the Athenians Cruises period. A long way to go so slowly. JF

----------


## george_kerkyra

Μπορεί κάποιος να διευκρινίσει τι απέγινε ο "Κολοκοτρώνης" μετά το 1970; Πότε πήγε για σκραπ;

----------


## Ellinis

To πήρε το 1971 ο Κουσουνιάδης και ταξίδεψε τη δεκαετία του '70 ως ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ. Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία του φίλου Peter το βλέπουμε παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα το 1981. Από εκεί έφυγε για να διαλυθεί τέτοια εποχή το 1984.

achilleus81.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ευχαριστώ. Στο nautilia δεν είχα εντοπίσει τη χρονολογία 1984





> To πήρε το 1971 ο Κουσουνιάδης και ταξίδεψε τη δεκαετία του '70 ως ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ. Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία του φίλου Peter το βλέπουμε παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα το 1981. Από εκεί έφυγε για να διαλυθεί τέτοια εποχή το 1984.
> 
> achilleus81.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> To πήρε το 1971 ο Κουσουνιάδης και ταξίδεψε τη δεκαετία του '70 ως ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ. Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία του φίλου Peter το βλέπουμε παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα το 1981. Από εκεί έφυγε για να διαλυθεί τέτοια εποχή το 1984.
> 
> achilleus81.jpg






Δύο ερωτήσεις σχετικά με την πιο πάνω φωτο, εαν κάποιος γνωρίζει:
1) γιατί η όψη της γέφυρας εμπρός είναι μαύρη;
2) ποιά είναι τα πλοία που παράκεινται;


 :Indecisiveness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 2) ποιά είναι τα πλοία που παράκεινται;


Αριστερά το ΑΘΕΝΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ κ δεξιά το ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Αριστερά το ΑΘΕΝΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ κ δεξιά το ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ.



 :Loyal:  Ευχαριστώ.  Και, την καλημέρα μου....

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα με τα ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ και ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στα Λεμονάδικα το 1971

KARAISKAKIS & KANARIS in Piraeus 1971.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Gallos952

To Ellinis

KARAISKAKIS & KANARIS in Piraeus 1971.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> KARAISKAKIS & KANARIS in Piraeus 1971.jpg




Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα! 
 Επειδή ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο δένουν σήμερα τα Blue Star, δεν μπορεί κάποιος να μην παρατηρήσει ότι τη θέση των δύο πλοίων της φωτο που είναι αραγμένα το ένα πίσω από το άλλο καταλαμβάνει ένα Blue Star, το δε Δήλος  μπορεί να χρειάζεται και περισσότερο χώρο!   :Single Eye: 

Great job, Gallos! The same space occupied by both ships in row in the photo is nowadays reserved for the length one Blue Star vessel! BS Delos may even need more berth!   :Barbershop Quartet Member:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια ωραία πόζα με τα ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ και ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στα Λεμονάδικα το 1971
> 
> KARAISKAKIS & KANARIS in Piraeus 1971.jpg
> πηγή


Σε αυτή την ενδιάμεση θέση Λεμονάδικων-Τζελέπη ομολογώ ότι δεν τα θυμάμαι ποτέ.
Όχι ότι ήμουν πανταχού παρών βέβαια...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To Ellinis
> 
> KARAISKAKIS & KANARIS in Piraeus 1971.jpg


 Στο βάθος το ΚΥΔΩΝ. Κυδών το είχα ακούσει από νταλικιέρη!

----------


## Maiandros

> Σε αυτή την ενδιάμεση θέση Λεμονάδικων-Τζελέπη ομολογώ ότι δεν τα θυμάμαι ποτέ.
> Όχι ότι ήμουν πανταχού παρών βέβαια...


Το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ το θυμάμαι με τα χρώματα του Μαγιάση και του Στρίντζη,να είναι πλευρισμένο κάποιες φορές ακριβώς απέναντι από τον "Ηλεκτρικό",φάτσα δηλαδή στη φωτογραφία...Ένα βράδυ μάλιστα,Σεπτέμβριο μήνα, με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,θυμάμαι να δένουμε εκεί και καθώς απομακρυνόμασταν,πρυμνοδετούσε μπροστά στην πλώρη του,το νεότευκτο τότε, φωταγωγημένο και λαμπερό ΝΑΞΟΣ που στα παιδικά μου μάτια έμοιαζε γιγάντιο δίπλα του....

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στο λιμάνι του Μπρίντεζι. Η φωτογραφία είναι από την ιστοσελίδα www.naviearmotori.net και αναφέρει ως χρονολογία το έτος 1962.

1380629513.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φωτογραφημένο από άλλο ελληνικό πλοίο.Ποιό άραγε;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φωτογραφημένο από άλλο ελληνικό πλοίο.Ποιό άραγε;


_ Ειναι το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ   του Καβουνιδη
_

----------


## Ellinis

Ο Peter Fitzpatrick έχει ανεβάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια στο shipspotting αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες από την Ελλάδα του '80, αλλά αυτές οι δυο είναι εξαιρετικές...

ένας ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ με τη σκουριά-σήμα κατατεθέν του, τον Απρίλη του 1983
miaoulis 4-83.jpg

και το TRAFALGAR (πρώην ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ) στο διαλυτήριο του Σάββα το Μάη του 1984
trafalgar 5-84 at savvas.jpg

----------


## despo

Πρώτη φορά ακούω οτι ο Κανάρης μετονομάστηκε πριν την διάλυσή του !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα  φιλε Ellinis εξαιρετικες εικονες!!! _

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο Peter Fitzpatrick έχει ανεβάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια στο shipspotting αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες από την Ελλάδα του '80, αλλά αυτές οι δυο είναι εξαιρετικές...
> 
> ένας ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ με τη σκουριά-σήμα κατατεθέν του, τον Απρίλη του 1983


Για μας που μεγαλωσαμε στην δεκαετια του 1950 με την μεγαλοπρεπεια του *Καραισκακη, Καναρη* και *Μιαουλη*, με την αρχοντια του Νομικου, αυτες οι φωτογραφιες του *Μιαουλη* επι Αγαπητου ειναι μια ακομη ενδειξη μιας καταντιας, μιας εγκαταλειψης, που αρχισε στα 1980.

----------


## Ellinis

> Πρώτη φορά ακούω οτι ο Κανάρης μετονομάστηκε πριν την διάλυσή του !


To είχε πάρει το όνομα το 1981 όταν ήταν να πάει για πλόες στην Αφρική αλλά έμεινε παροπλισμένο στον δίαυλο του Περάματος, όπου το φωτογράφησε ο φίλος Peter Davey:

kanaris - kalymos laid up (2).jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Ο Peter Fitzpatrick έχει ανεβάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια στο shipspotting αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες από την Ελλάδα του '80, αλλά αυτές οι δυο είναι εξαιρετικές...
> 
> ένας ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ με τη σκουριά-σήμα κατατεθέν του, τον Απρίλη του 1983
> miaoulis 4-83.jpg
> 
> και το TRAFALGAR (πρώην ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ) στο διαλυτήριο του Σάββα το Μάη του 1984
> trafalgar 5-84 at savvas.jpg


Ίσως η λήψη της φωτογραφίας να έγινε στο ξεκίνημα της επισκευής του,αν και Απρίλιο μήνα,λίγο αργά μου φαίνεται...
Στην δεύτερη θλιβερή φωτογραφία αλλά ντοκουμέντο, το πλοίο που διακρίνεται στο βάθος δεξιά μου μοιάζει να είναι το ATHENS EXPRESS...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To είχε πάρει το όνομα το 1981 όταν ήταν να πάει για πλόες στην Αφρική αλλά έμεινε παροπλισμένο στον δίαυλο του Περάματος, όπου το φωτογράφησε ο φίλος Peter Davey:
> 
> kanaris - kalymos laid up (2).jpg


Στην θητεία μου περνούσαμε το 1982 με το Α/Γ ΚΩΣ τακτικά δίπλα από αυτή την ντάνα κ το έχω σκυλομετανοιώσει που δεν έβγαλα καμιά φωτό.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Στην θητεία μου περνούσαμε το 1982 με το Α/Γ ΚΩΣ τακτικά δίπλα από αυτή την ντάνα κ το έχω σκυλομετανοιώσει που δεν έβγαλα καμιά φωτό.


...πες το ξανά.  Ενώ κάποιοι αλλοδαποί, όχι απλά έβγαζαν φωτογραφίες, αλλά ειδικά αυτές οι τελευταίες που βλέπω θα μπορούσαν να είχαν τραβηχθεί και χθες...          :Loyal:

----------


## Maiandros

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από το βιβλίο του ¶ρη Μαλανδράκη," Το αλφαβητάρι του παλιού Ελληνικού κινηματογράφου" όπου βλέπουμε τον Νίκο Σταυρίδη και τον Λαυρέντη Διανέλλο στα γυρίσματα της ταινίας, "Ξύπνα καημένε Περικλή". Το πλοίο πίσω τους είναι ένα από τα τετράδυμα(ίσως το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ),το πλοίο όμως στο οποίο βρίσκονται οι συμπαθείς πρωταγωνιστές ποιο να είναι,μήπως το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ;(τα γράμματα που κάπως διακρίνονται στη σωσίβια λέμβο με οδήγησαν σε αυτό...) 

ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και εγω για <Εσπερος > διακρινω  να αναγραφεται στο σωσιβιο επανω.Παντως πιστευω οτι η εταιρεια Καβουνιδη βοηθαγε οταν ηταν αναγκη στις παραγωγες του κινηματογραφου καθως εχουμε δει πολλα πλοια και αντικειμενα απο την εταιρεια αυτη σε ταινιες

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και σε αυτη την εικονα απο την   ταινια "Ξυπνα καημενε Περικλη" διακρινουμε  τ'ονομα ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ

_ΞΥΠΝΑ ΚΑΗΜΕΝΕ ΠΕΡ&#92.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> _...και σε αυτη την εικονα απο την   ταινια "Ξυπνα καημενε Περικλη" διακρινουμε  τ'ονομα ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ
> 
> _ΞΥΠΝΑ ΚΑΗΜΕΝΕ ΠΕΡ&#92.jpg


Έπεσα έξω τελικά που υπέθεσα ότι ίσως να είναι το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ.....

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ σε μια μακρινή φωτογραφία κατά τον απόπλου του από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων με τα χρώματα των αδερφών Αγαπητού.

P5286468.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στη σελιδα 60 του θεματος, ειχε ανεβασει ο φιλος T.S.S. APOLLON ενα εξαιρετικο διαφημιστικο του Μιαουλη και του ειχα ζητησει αν μπορει να μας δωσει το deck plan σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση. 

Το εκανε αλλα δυστυχως πλεον εχει καποιο σφαλμα και δεν κατεβαινει.

Αν ειναι ευκολο να το ανεβασει ξανα ο φιλος T.S.S. APOLLON ή εστω καποιος αλλος φιλος που το αποθηκευσε, γιατι εχω χασει μερος του αρχειου μου απο τοτε θα ηταν χαρα μου.

Παρακατω βαζω τα ποστ. Το διαφημιστικο ολοκληρο κατεβαινει, το deck plan μονο του οχι...




> _ Ε/Γ Μιαουλης...σε    διαφημιστικο εντυπο της Nomikos Lines του 1964_ 
> _NOMIKOS LINES - MIAOULIS.jpg_





> Μηπως ειναι ευκολο να δωθει σε  μεγαλυτερη αναλυση το deck plan απο το διαφημιστικο; Ειναι πραγματικα  υπεροχο!!!





> _Για τον φιλο  Captain_Nionios_
> ebay skan.jpg


ΥΓ: Στο Main Deck A, δειχνει ενα χωρο με χρωμα γκρι πλωρα, που πρεπει να ειναι ο χωρος με τα μεγαλα τετραγωνα φινιστρινια κατω απο την πλωρη. 
Ειχε πει καποτε ο Εσπερος οτι ηταν ενα κλειστο καταστρωμα, δηλαδη εσωτερικος χωρος μεν, κενος δε και πολυς κοσμος καθοταν στο κλειστο ανοιγμα του αμπαριου που ειχε στη μεση.
Αυτος ο χωρος στη συνεχεια εγινε τουριστικη με καθισματα απο πουλμαν; Διατηρησε το ανοιγμα του πλωριου αμπαριου στη μεση;

ΥΓ2: Οποιος εβγαλε ταξιδι, με 9αρι σε καποιο πελαγος της αγονης και με κυματα βουνα, στο σαλονακι του Deck C που πρεπει να ηταν σχεδον ολο υποθαλασσιο ηταν ηρωας... Τι απιθανα σκαρια και εποχες...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το άνοιγμα του πλωριού αμπαριού σε αυτό τον χώρο διατηρήθηκε.Νομίζω τα καθίσματα πούλμαν μπήκαν εκατέρωθεν.
Εκείνο που κλείστηκε ήταν το πρυμιό αμπάρι,πότε δεν θυμάμαι αλλά πάντως μετά τον Νομικό.
Προσωπικά,έχω εμπειρίες από τα υπόλοιπα 3 επί αρχικών πλοιοκτητών.Παίρναμε κρεβάτι τότε.

----------


## Maiandros

Φίλε Captain_Nionios, τουλάχιστον από το καλοκαίρι του 1974,που ταξίδεψα για πρώτη φορά με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, το σαλόνι της τουριστικής θέσης(ο χώρος κάτω από το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης),το θυμάμαι με καθίσματα  αεροπορικού τύπου εκτός από το τμήμα που ήταν το στόμιο του αμπαριού. Τα "τοιχώματα",το περίβλημα εσωτερικά, δεν είχε κάποια επένδυση...ήταν σκέτη λαμαρίνα βαμμένη με λευκή μπογιά. Όπως έμπαινε κανείς μέσα,φάτσα προς την πλώρη,υπήρχε μπαρ που ήταν ζωγραφισμένο με μια παράσταση,αν θυμάμαι καλά.., κάτι σαν τα κύματα της Μυκηναϊκής σπείρας με χρώματα από μπλε,κόκκινο και λευκό....Στον χώρο αυτό,όταν το πλοίο έπιανε λιμάνι,ακουγόταν πολύ η αλυσίδα της άγκυρας που φουντάριζε,καθώς και ο μηχανισμός για τα βίντσια. Απολαυστικό θα έλεγα ήταν το θαλασσινό φρέσκο αεράκι που έμπαινε από το όποιο πλαϊνό παράθυρο,ανοιχτό με κάθετη ανάκλιση προς τα πάνω, όταν βέβαια ο καιρός το επέτρεπε...,καθώς και το να βλέπεις τα αφρισμένα απόνερα από τόσο χαμηλό ύψος. Ακριβώς από πάνω,στο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα της πλώρης,είχε παραμείνει το στόμιο του αμπαριού,κουβερτωμένο  στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την επιφάνεια του καταστρώματος,αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι και δεν νομίζω ποτέ να άνοιγε. Από το μπαρκαρίζο χαμηλά, θυμάμαι να φορτώνουν, με μια απλή μαδερένια "σκάλα"....είχα την τύχη μια φορά στον Πειραιά να μπω μέσα σ'αυτό το αμπάρι

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο. Σαφεστατες και πολυ ωραιες περιγραφες.

Παντα μου αρεσουν οι λεπτομερειες που σε βαζουν νοητα αλλα με σαφηνεια μεσα σε ενα βαπορι. Ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για θρυλους των ελληνικων θαλασσων με χρωμα και χαρακτηρα αλλης εποχης ειναι ακομα πιο σημαντικες αυτες οι περιγραφες.

Φιλε Μαιανδρε στο μπαρκαριζο που λες, που ηταν ενα ντεκ κατω απο αυτον τον κλειστο χωρο της τουριστικης, φαινεται στο πλανο του πλοιου οτι ειχε και αλλο ενα μικρο κοινοχρηστο χωρο τουριστικης θεσης περιτριγυρισμενο απο λιγες καμπινες τουριστικης των τεσσαρων ή των εξι ατομων. Απο αυτο το χωρο περνουσαν τα εμπορευματα και εμπαιναν στο κατω μερος του αμπαριου; Τελος ειχες παει ποτε ακομα ενα ντεκ πιο κατω; Εκει που δειχνει οτι ηταν σαλονι-ενδιαιτηση και μερικες ακομα καμπινες, ολα της τουριστικης θεσης, στα ορια της ισαλου ισως και κατω απο αυτη.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στη σελιδα 60 του θεματος, ειχε ανεβασει ο φιλος T.S.S. APOLLON ενα εξαιρετικο διαφημιστικο του Μιαουλη και του ειχα ζητησει αν μπορει να μας δωσει το deck plan σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση. 
> Το εκανε αλλα δυστυχως πλεον εχει καποιο σφαλμα και δεν κατεβαινει.
> Αν ειναι ευκολο να το ανεβασει ξανα ο φιλος T.S.S. APOLLON ή εστω καποιος αλλος φιλος που το αποθηκευσε, γιατι εχω χασει μερος του αρχειου μου απο τοτε θα ηταν χαρα μου.
> 
> .


Δε ξέρω αν αυτή η ανάλυση είναι αυτή που θέλεις 

Miaoulis_1.jpg

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...1356099000.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτη ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο αυτη που ηθελα.

Καταπληκτικο και απιστευτα προσεγμενο το deck plan του Νομικου, μεγαλη η διαφορα του με αυτο του Ποταμιανου για τον Κολοκοτρωνη.

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες δε ξέρω αν έχουν ξανά ανεβεί. Έψαξα περίπου για 1 1/2 χρόνο πίσω και δε βρήκα τίποτε , μετά βαρέθηκα να ψάξω 85+ σελίδες και επειδή μου άρεσαν τις ανεβάζω 

Miaoulis_2.jpg

https://www.airbnb.gr/rooms/2869589

Miaoulis_3.jpg
MIAOULIS at Piraeus, 23 June 1983

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1457288
Photographer:  Tony Garner

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Φιλε Μαιανδρε στο μπαρκαριζο που λες, που ηταν *ενα ντεκ κατω απο αυτον τον κλειστο χωρο της τουριστικης*, φαινεται στο πλανο του πλοιου οτι ειχε και αλλο ενα μικρο κοινοχρηστο χωρο τουριστικης θεσης περιτριγυρισμενο απο λιγες *καμπινες τουριστικης* *των τεσσαρων ή των εξι ατομων*. Απο αυτο το χωρο περνουσαν τα εμπορευματα και εμπαιναν στο κατω μερος του αμπαριου; Τελος ειχες παει ποτε ακομα ενα ντεκ πιο κατω; Εκει που δειχνει οτι ηταν σαλονι-ενδιαιτηση και μερικες ακομα καμπινες, ολα της τουριστικης θεσης, στα ορια της ισαλου ισως και κατω απο αυτη.


Τελικα σε αυτο το ντεκ ειχε μονο τετρακλινες καμπινες τουριστικης. Στο πιο κατω ειχε και τετρακλινες και εξακλινες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε Captain_Nionios, τουλάχιστον από το καλοκαίρι του 1974,που ταξίδεψα για πρώτη φορά με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, το σαλόνι της τουριστικής θέσης(ο χώρος κάτω από το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης),το θυμάμαι με καθίσματα  αεροπορικού τύπου εκτός από το τμήμα που ήταν το στόμιο του αμπαριού. Τα "τοιχώματα",το περίβλημα εσωτερικά, δεν είχε κάποια επένδυση...ήταν σκέτη λαμαρίνα βαμμένη με λευκή μπογιά. Όπως έμπαινε κανείς μέσα,φάτσα προς την πλώρη,υπήρχε μπαρ που ήταν ζωγραφισμένο με μια παράσταση,αν θυμάμαι καλά.., κάτι σαν τα κύματα της Μυκηναϊκής σπείρας με χρώματα από μπλε,κόκκινο και λευκό....Στον χώρο αυτό,όταν το πλοίο έπιανε λιμάνι,ακουγόταν πολύ η αλυσίδα της άγκυρας που φουντάριζε,καθώς και ο μηχανισμός για τα βίντσια. Απολαυστικό θα έλεγα ήταν το θαλασσινό φρέσκο αεράκι που έμπαινε από το όποιο πλαϊνό παράθυρο,ανοιχτό με κάθετη ανάκλιση προς τα πάνω, όταν βέβαια ο καιρός το επέτρεπε...,καθώς και το να βλέπεις τα αφρισμένα απόνερα από τόσο χαμηλό ύψος. Ακριβώς από πάνω,στο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα της πλώρης,είχε παραμείνει το στόμιο του αμπαριού,κουβερτωμένο  στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την επιφάνεια του καταστρώματος,αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι και δεν νομίζω ποτέ να άνοιγε. Από το μπαρκαρίζο χαμηλά, θυμάμαι να φορτώνουν, με μια απλή μαδερένια "σκάλα"....είχα την τύχη μια φορά στον Πειραιά να μπω μέσα σ'αυτό το αμπάρι


Όπως γράφει ο φίλος Μαίανδρος, έχω και εγώ ταξιδέψει στον χώρο αυτόν του Μιαούλη τον Ιούλιο του 1979 για Σχοινούσα και έχω γράψει παραπάνω στο θέμα, πέρα από τα σπασμένα καθίσματα, τις σκουριές και την εγκατάλειψη, θυμάμαι την έντονη οσμή σκουριασμένης λαμαρίνας μαζί με τις οσμές των WC στον χώρο που μάλλον μία φορά καθαριζόντουσαν σε κάθε ταξίδι. Δεν ήταν από τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες μου από τα ακτοπλοϊκά της εποχής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο αυτο το χωρο περνουσαν τα εμπορευματα και εμπαιναν στο κατω μερος του αμπαριου;


Σωστά,από το μπαρκαρίζο τα εμπορεύματα έμπαιναν εκεί.'Οσο θυμάμαι,σίγουρα μέχρι 1972 δουλεύανε το αμπάρι κανονικά με τις μπίγες.Δλδ στο άνοιγμα επάνω έφευγαν οι σανίδες της κουβέρτας κ εννοείται το κάλυμμα στο ντεκ της τουριστικής.Τα καράβια ήταν καλοτάξιδα κ εγώ που τα πρόλαβα στις καλές τους,πήγαιναν με 14 κόμβους,ταχύτητα ικανοποιητική γιά τα  δεδομένα του καιρού εκείνου.
Γιά μένα ήταν οι πρώτες παραστάσεις που είχα από βαπόρι,παιδάκι τότε στη Χίο.Πλαγιοδέτηση κ  απόπλους με την άγκυρα κ η καμπάνα να χτυπά τα κλειδιά,βίρα-λάσκα το σπρινγκ κ πάει λέγοντας...Ακόμα  ηχούν στα αυτιά μου,σαν να ήταν χθες,ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος των FIAT ζωντανές δίπλα μου κ το διαπεραστικό,βραχνό σφύριγμα της μπουρούς.
Στο μάθημα της ιχνογραφίας ζώγράφιζα καράβια με σαφή επιρροή από αυτά,με τη δασκάλα να μου λέει,εσύ θα γίνεις ναυπηγός;;
Στο κατάστρωμα περιπάτου,λίγο ήθελες να πιάσεις την θάλασσα που άμα αγρίευε,κατέβαζαν εκείνους τους μουσαμάδες γιατί ερχόταν μέσα...
Δεν είχαν πολυτέλειες αλλά OΛΑ ήταν σε ανθρώπινα μέτρα.

----------


## Maiandros

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο. Σαφεστατες και πολυ ωραιες περιγραφες.
> 
> Παντα μου αρεσουν οι λεπτομερειες που σε βαζουν νοητα αλλα με σαφηνεια μεσα σε ενα βαπορι. Ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για θρυλους των ελληνικων θαλασσων με χρωμα και χαρακτηρα αλλης εποχης ειναι ακομα πιο σημαντικες αυτες οι περιγραφες.
> 
> Φιλε Μαιανδρε στο μπαρκαριζο που λες, που ηταν ενα ντεκ κατω απο αυτον τον κλειστο χωρο της τουριστικης, φαινεται στο πλανο του πλοιου οτι ειχε και αλλο ενα μικρο κοινοχρηστο χωρο τουριστικης θεσης περιτριγυρισμενο απο λιγες καμπινες τουριστικης των τεσσαρων ή των εξι ατομων. Απο αυτο το χωρο περνουσαν τα εμπορευματα και εμπαιναν στο κατω μερος του αμπαριου; Τελος ειχες παει ποτε ακομα ενα ντεκ πιο κατω; Εκει που δειχνει οτι ηταν σαλονι-ενδιαιτηση και μερικες ακομα καμπινες, ολα της τουριστικης θεσης, στα ορια της ισαλου ισως και κατω απο αυτη.


Μου κάνει απορία που βλέπω στο πλάνο του Νομικού,που ανέβασε ο φίλος Τοξότης, ότι στον χώρο του αμπαριού δείχνει να υπάρχουν καμπίνες και σαλονάκι(στο PONTE 'B'  με ροζ χρώμα).Εγώ μπήκα σ'αυτό το χώρο από το μπαρκαρίζο όταν το πλοίο το είχαν οι αφοί Αγαπητού και ήταν αμπάρι,αποθηκευτικός χώρος...όπως ήταν και από κατασκευής του.Να το άλλαξε ο Νομικός να το έκανε καμπίνες και σαλόνι και μετά ξανά αλλαγή σε αμπάρι;δεν νομίζω...Μήπως το πλάνο απεικονίζει μια αρχική ιδέα η οποία όμως δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε;Πάντως,είχα παρατηρήσει σε φωτογραφίες ότι επί Νομικού,κάποια στιγμή,είχαν ανοιχτεί επιπλέον από ένα φινιστρίνι εκατέρωθεν του μπαρκαρίζου(η διαφορά φαίνεται στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει στο nautilia)το ίδιο έγινε και στο ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ.Σε χαμηλότερο κατάστρωμα φίλε Captain_Nionios η χάρη μου δυστυχώς δεν έφτασε :Fat: 

1356046225.jpg 1457288 (2).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Μαιανδρε νομιζω πως στο Deck B (Ponte B) το πλανο δειχνει την υπαρξη αμπαριου αλλα πρυμα απο το μικρο ροζ χωρο με τις τεσσερις καμπινες και το μικρο κατι σαν σαλονακι. Ειναι αυτο το μεγαλο ορθογωνιο παραλληλογραμο με τις χιαστι γραμμες στη μεση και ειναι συνεχεια των αντιστοιχων ενδειξεων των πιο πανω Deck που μαλλον συμβολιζουν τα ανοιγματα για τη φορτωση του.

Δηλαδη δε νομιζω οτι εκλεισε ο Νομικος το αμπαρι αλλα οτι αυτο ηταν απλα πιο πρυμα. Οποτε εχουμε τις εξης εκδοχες . 
Ειτε επι Αγαπητου ειχαν κανει αυτο το χωρο ενιαιο με το αμπαρι, ειτε ναι μεν δε τον ενωσαν με το αμπαρι αλλα το χρησιμοποιουσαν σα δευτερο αποθηκευτικο χωρο με αμεση-ευκολη προσβαση απο το μπαρκαριζο, ειτε επειδη εχουν περασει τα χρονια ισως να μην θυμασαι με πληρη ακριβεια αν περασες απο αυτο το μικρο χωρο πριν μπεις-δεις στο-το αμπαρι.

Τωρα οσον αφορα τα δυο φινιστρινια που προστεθηκαν εκατερωθεν του μπαρκαριζου το παρατηρησα και εγω και πρεπει να ειχε γινει η αλλαγη απο τα πρωτα χρονια του βαποριου στην Ελλαδα.
Συμφωνα με το πλανο του πλοιου δεν θα επρεπε να βλεπουμε τα δυο τελευταια φινιστρινια πρυμα απο το μπαρκαριζο και το ενα πλωρα απο αυτο γιατι στο σχεδιο φαινεται οτι οι καμπινες X, 74 και 73 δεν εχουν. Ομως η λογικη και η θεση τους στο βαπορι μας δειχνει σχεδον με βεβαιοτητα οτι η καμπινα X ειχε τελικα φινιστρινι εξ'αρχης (που δεν το δειχνει στο πλανο) και οτι οι καμπινες 74 και 73 της τουριστικης απεκτησαν στη συνεχεια (που και παλι δεν τα δειχνει στο πλανο).

----------


## Maiandros

...δεν εννοούσα φίλε Captain_Nionios ότι μπήκα και είδα το αμπάρι που άνοιγε από το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης και εν συνεχεία από το σαλόνι της τουριστικής θέσης(το ορθογώνιο πλαίσιο με τις χιαστές γραμμές),εννοούσα ότι μπήκα στον χώρο με το ροζ χρώμα που στο πλάνο τον δείχνει με καμπίνες/ σαλονάκι,σε αυτό τον χώρο αναφέρομαι  ως αμπάρι και μπήκα απ'εξω,από το μπαρκαρίζο για να πάρω με τον θείο μου κάτι πράγματα που περιμέναμε από το νησί. Το πλάνο μάλιστα δείχνει και στις δύο πλευρές συνεχόμενα καθίσματα-καναπέ εκεί που ουσιαστικά ήταν το μπαρκαρίζο,από κει που μπήκα...Αυτό το αμπάρι έλεγα μήπως ο Νομικός το έκανε όπως φαίνεται στο πλάνο(καμπίνες/καθιστικό) όχι το άλλο πρύμα του...Καμπίνες δεν θυμάμαι αν όντως υπήρχαν εκεί,στις γωνίες αλλά  καθιστικό στην μέση με παράπλευρα καθίσματα δεν θυμάμαι,αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ένας χώρος "αποθήκη"....Παρατήρησα ακόμα ότι τον χώρο που το πλάνο τον αναφέρει ως "second class dining room",από το 1974 που γνώρισα το πλοίο τον θυμάμαι ως απλό σαλόνι δεύτερης θέσης ενώ τον χώρο πιο πρύμα που το πλάνο τον αναφέρει ως "second class",τον θυμάμαι,τουλάχιστον όσες φορές ταξίδεψα, άδειο και κλειστό.Επί Νομικού βέβαια πιστεύω ότι ο καθένας από τους χώρους αυτούς θα λειτουργούσε με την ιδιότητα που αναφέρει το πλάνο

----------


## Maiandros

> Όπως γράφει ο φίλος Μαίανδρος, έχω και εγώ ταξιδέψει στον χώρο αυτόν του Μιαούλη τον Ιούλιο του 1979 για Σχοινούσα και έχω γράψει παραπάνω στο θέμα, πέρα από τα σπασμένα καθίσματα, τις σκουριές και την εγκατάλειψη, θυμάμαι την έντονη οσμή σκουριασμένης λαμαρίνας μαζί με τις οσμές των WC στον χώρο που μάλλον μία φορά καθαριζόντουσαν σε κάθε ταξίδι. Δεν ήταν από τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες μου από τα ακτοπλοϊκά της εποχής.


Για τις οσμές από τις τουαλέτες που υπήρχαν εκεί προς την πλώρη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο,είχα μπει σε μια από αυτές στα τελευταία χρόνια της καριέρας του και κόντεψα να λιποθυμήσω!έλλειψη καθαριότητας,βουλωμένες σωληνώσεις....Ήθελα να το γράψω και αυτό στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου,επειδή ήταν έντονο βίωμα,αλλά μου ξέφυγε...

----------


## Takerman

pagota miaoulis.jpg

Παγωτατζής καραβολάτρης......   :Sour: 

Off topic: Κάναμε ουρά στο δημοτικό όταν εμφανιζόταν το τρίκυκλο του παγωτατζή. (όχι του συγκεκριμένου). 
Αξέχαστη γεύση προπαντός αν ήταν το παγωτό Παπασπύρου. Οι παλιότεροι θα θυμούνται. Άλλες εποχές, πιο αθώες, πιο αγνές.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> pagota miaoulis.jpg
> 
> Παγωτατζής καραβολάτρης......  
> 
> Off topic: Κάναμε ουρά στο δημοτικό όταν εμφανιζόταν το τρίκυκλο του παγωτατζή. (όχι του συγκεκριμένου). 
> Αξέχαστη γεύση προπαντός αν ήταν το παγωτό Παπασπύρου. Οι παλιότεροι θα θυμούνται. Άλλες εποχές, πιο αθώες, πιο αγνές.


Και με δύο λ έτσι για να μην το μπερδεύει κανείς με το original... Να σου θυμίσω φίλε Takerman άλλες δύο παλιές μάρκες που έβλεπες στα ψυγεία των παγωτατζήδων με τρίκυκλα: ΑΣΠΡΟ (με τον τόνο στο Ο) και ΑΣΤΥ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και με δύο λ έτσι για να μην το μπερδεύει κανείς με το original... Να σου θυμίσω φίλε Takerman άλλες δύο παλιές μάρκες που έβλεπες στα ψυγεία των παγωτατζήδων με τρίκυκλα: ΑΣΠΡΟ (με τον τόνο στο Ο) και ΑΣΤΥ.


Ήταν ΑΣΠΡΌ από το Ασπρόπυργος.Πολλοί από αυτούς με τα τρίκυκλα είχαν χειροποίητο παγωτό.

----------


## τοξοτης

> pagota miaoulis.jpg
> 
> Παγωτατζής καραβολάτρης......  
> 
> Off topic: Κάναμε ουρά στο δημοτικό όταν εμφανιζόταν το τρίκυκλο του παγωτατζή. (όχι του συγκεκριμένου). 
> Αξέχαστη γεύση προπαντός αν ήταν το παγωτό Παπασπύρου. Οι παλιότεροι θα θυμούνται. Άλλες εποχές, πιο αθώες, πιο αγνές.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Και με δύο λ έτσι για να μην το μπερδεύει κανείς με το original... Να σου θυμίσω φίλε Takerman άλλες δύο παλιές μάρκες που έβλεπες στα ψυγεία των παγωτατζήδων με τρίκυκλα: ΑΣΠΡΟ (με τον τόνο στο Ο) και ΑΣΤΥ.


Να συμπληρώσω και τα πρώτα που βγήκαν στην κυκλοφορία τα <ΕΒΓΑ> καθώς και τα διάφορα <χειροποίητα/χύμα> του κάθε πλανόδιου παγωτατζή και με τη σπάτουλα παρακαλώ και όχι με τη κουτάλα

----------


## τοξοτης

> Και με δύο λ έτσι για να μην το μπερδεύει κανείς με το original... Να σου θυμίσω φίλε Takerman άλλες δύο παλιές μάρκες που έβλεπες στα ψυγεία των παγωτατζήδων με τρίκυκλα: ΑΣΠΡΟ (με τον τόνο στο Ο) και ΑΣΤΥ.


Ξέρω ξέρω είμαι <_Off topic > αλλά έπεσα επάνω του ψάχνωντας κάτι και δε κρατήθηκα , φαίνεται ότι είτε ήταν <μόδα> είτε το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ήταν αγαπημένο καράβι. (αυτός με 1 Λ)

_Miaoulis!.jpg

Η φωτογραφία του παγωτατζή είναι από τη Ρόδο της δεκαετίας του 1960. Και είχε κάνει το γύρο του κόσμου ως ελληνικό χαρακτηριστικό, μέσω του αμερικανικού περιοδικού  “Life”, στις 14 Ιουνίου 1963.

http://www.cretalive.gr/history/view...chronwn/87866#

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Mιαουλης   slide στο ebay 

_ http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-35M...3D121712673273

$_57 (22).jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> _Mιαουλης   slide στο ebay 
> 
> _ http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-35M...3D121712673273
> 
> $_57 (22).jpg


.....τα χρόνια εκείνα που από λευκό κόντευε να γίνει κίτρινο από τις σκουριές.........,ωραία γωνία λήψης!!

----------


## tolaras

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς, που διαλύθηκαν αυτά τα βαπόρια??? :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς, που διαλύθηκαν αυτά τα βαπόρια???


ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ,ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ Ελευσίνα-ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ Πακιστάν-ΚΑΡΑ'I'ΣΚΑΚΗΣ Ινδία.
Πρώτες μου καραβολατρικές κ ταξιδιωτικές εμπειρίες. :Pride:  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## tolaras

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!! :Surprised:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!


Mιά διόρθωση,ο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ στο Πέραμα.

----------


## tolaras

Αυτά τα διαλυτήρια συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν μέχρι και σήμερα???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτά τα διαλυτήρια συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν μέχρι και σήμερα???


Αν εννοείς τα συγκεκριμένα στην Ελλάδα,του Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα υπολειτουργεί κ έχει καιρό να διαλύσει.Στο Πέραμα δεν θυμάμαι ποιό διέλυσε το μετέπειτα ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ το 1983 αλλά μάλλον δεν υπάρχει.Γενικά στη χώρα μας, έχει καταντήσει πολύ περιστασιακή δουλειά. Ορισμένα καρνάγια που ελλείψει άλλης απασχόλησης ή συμπληρωματικά στις ναυπηγοεπισκευές διαλύουν κάποια σκαφάκια,αν έχεις δει εδώ μέσα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αν εννοείς τα συγκεκριμένα στην Ελλάδα,του Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα υπολειτουργεί κ έχει καιρό να διαλύσει.Στο Πέραμα δεν θυμάμαι ποιό διέλυσε το μετέπειτα ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ το 1983 αλλά μάλλον δεν υπάρχει.Γενικά στη χώρα μας, έχει καταντήσει πολύ περιστασιακή δουλειά. Ορισμένα καρνάγια που ελλείψει άλλης απασχόλησης ή συμπληρωματικά στις ναυπηγοεπισκευές διαλύουν κάποια σκαφάκια,αν έχεις δει εδώ μέσα.


 Το τελευταίο που θυμάμαι φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη να έχει διαλυθεί στην χώρα μας ήταν το 2012 το Γιωργής, πρώην Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος, στα ναυπηγεία/διαλυτήρια Κοντογούρη (?) στην Καλαμαριά της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το τελευταίο που θυμάμαι φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη να έχει διαλυθεί στην χώρα μας ήταν το 2012 το Γιωργής, πρώην Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος, στα ναυπηγεία/διαλυτήρια Κοντογούρη (?) στην Καλαμαριά της Θεσσαλονίκης.


Φίλε ΤSS QAM σωστά Κοντογούρη, από Ε/Γ αυτό πρέπει να ήταν. Στην Ελευσίνα,Παπακυριάκος, ήταν το ΗΡΑ κ κάποιο από τα μικρά ουκρανικά.

----------


## renetoes

Ας δούμε και το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ...

20151106_182725.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ας δούμε και το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ...
> 
> 20151106_182725.jpg


Μακάρι οι σκαναρισμένες φωτογραφίες να ήταν πιο καθαρές να μπορούσαμε όλοι να τις απολαύσουμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ    στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1985

_1985  MIAOULIS Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Η φωτογραφία είναι μέσα από το Facebook δημοσιευμένη στη σελίδα του χρήστη "Amorgos Friends" με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ το 1985,όπως αναφέρει,δεμένο στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού.

12410525_1104827139557892_915075912418760928_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

kanaris.jpg Aπό το fb Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Χίου,αν κ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι στη Χίο.

----------


## idrohoos

> kanaris.jpg Aπό το fb Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Χίου,αν κ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι στη Χίο.


Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ έχει ανέβει ξανά στό post 407 σελίδα 41 καί αναφέρει καστέλλι

 κισάμου,πρέπει νά ΄ναι μέ τό σινιάλο Σταθάκη-Μανούσου.
kanaris-kasteli.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ,που να τσεκάρει κανείς τόσα ποστ.Εκτός κ αν το θυμάται ότι έχει ξανανέβει.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι οντως στο γραφικο λιμανι του Καβονησιου, στο Καστελι της Κισσαμου. Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια και βεβαια σπανια.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Mια πρυμνιά άποψη σε οικογενειακή φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο ιμπέι 

POTAM.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mια πρυμνιά άποψη σε οικογενειακή φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο ιμπέι 
> 
> POTAM.jpg


O ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ,  ίσως το μοναδικό βαπόρι που δεν έγραφε πουθενά λιμένα νηολογίου κ αυτό γιά να γράψει ο Πέτρος Ποταμιάνος το ανεπίσημο όνομα αφού σαν ενυπόθηκο που ήταν δεν μπορούσε να το μετονομάσει τότε. Αυτά δεν γίνονται σήμερα!

----------


## Ellinis

Στη φωτο που ανακάλυψε ο φίλος Γιάννης παρατηρώ οτι στην πρύμνη το όνομα περιελάμβανε και το αρχικό του πατρώνυμου "Π." ενώ στην πλώρη έγραφε τη "γαλλιστί" εκδοχή GEORGES POTAMIANOS. Άλλες εποχές...  :Single Eye:

----------


## Zthemelina

Μια ακομη  του Μιαουλη Miaoulis-01_RG.jpgπου βρηκα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ενώ στην πλώρη έγραφε τη "γαλλιστί" εκδοχή GEORGES POTAMIANOS. Άλλες εποχές...


Τότε ακόμα κυριαρχούσαν τα γαλλικά κ  ο,τιδήποτε ξενόγλωσσο ήταν πιό εύκολο να το σκεφθεί κσνείς στη γλώσσα αυτή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σλαιντ του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Kod...wAAOSwxp9W7wA7

----------


## Gallos952

> _Σλαιντ του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στο ebay
> 
> _http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Kod...wAAOSwxp9W7wA7


That picture is now under my copyright, I bought it for more… ƒƒ




> Ας δούμε και το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ...
> 
> 20151106_182725.jpg


Document without interest due to its very bad quality, no ? ƒƒ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> That picture is now under my copyright, I bought it for moreβ€¦ Ζ’Ζ’


_Very nice!!!_

----------


## Gallos952

*A very interesting brochure to understand how the three sister ships - except 
Kolokotronis - was managed by Nomikos Lines at that time, during the winter 
period. FF
*
$_57-10.jpg $_57-11.jpg

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Ο ...*''Μιαούλης''* στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου το 1962

1962 ροδος..jpg

http://www.lifo.gr/team/lola/60953

----------


## threshtox

Εντάξει, το τερμάτισα..άλλο ένα τέτοιο θρεντ και θα ψάχνω για δουλειά..

Το είδα ΟΛΟ. Από την πρώτη σελίδα. Δεν νομίζω ότι περίμενα να δω κάτι τέτοιο. Πέρασαν από τα μάτια μου, νησιά, πόλεις, λιμάνια, άνθρωποι, ταινίες, τραγούδια, αναμνήσεις. Σπάνιες, έως συγκλονιστικές, φωτογραφίες και βίντεα (sic), δεκάδες συμφορουμίτες, που δεν τους ξέρω (και πιθανότατα δε θα τους γνωρίσω ποτέ), στους οποίους βγάζω το καπέλο, για τις γνώσεις, το μεράκι και την επιθυμία να μοιραστούν, όσα, με απίστευτο κόπο, έχουν κατακτήσει.

Δεν ταξίδεψα ποτέ με κανένα από τα τέσσερα ιταλικά αδερφά. Ομολογώ ότι τα δύο δεν τα θυμάμαι καν σαν εικόνα. Θυμάμαι μόνο τον Κανάρη και, πολύ πιο έντονα, το Μιαούλη. Και η μόνη μου δυνατή ανάμνηση είναι από ένα ταξίδι που δεν έκανα..

Καλοκαίρι του 198..κάτι, γυρίζουμε από Πάρο για Πειραιά με το Αιγαίον. Σε κάνα δίωρο, περνάμε σαν σταματημένο το Μιαούλη που είχε φύγει κάμποσο νωρίτερα κι αυτός για Πειραιά, εκτελώντας δρομολόγιο που ούτε καν ξέραμε ότι υπήρχε. Θυμάμαι ότι χαζεύαμε το σχεδόν άδειο και αργό βαπόρι με ζήλια.. Αεράκι, ήρεμη θάλασσα, κόσμος στα καταστρώματα σκόρπιος και φανερά χαλαρός. Καμία βιασύνη, κανένα άγχος, καμία σκοτούρα. Και θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου να λέει: "Αν το ξέραμε, ρε γμτ, με αυτό θα ταξιδεύαμε.." Από τότε μου έχει μείνει αυτό το ταξίδι που δεν έγινε ποτέ..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eγώ φίλε μου θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου κάτι παραπάνω από τυχερό αφού μπόρεσα να ταξιδέψω επανειλημμένα με 3 απ'αυτά.Ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ λόγω Ιταλίας εκείνο τον καιρό δεν έπιανε στο νησί μου.Τα πάντα σε ανθρώπινες διαστάσεις.

----------


## BOBKING

.........Ένα ακόμη κομψό σκαρί το Μιαούλης από φυλλάδιο των Αδελφών Αγαπητού!!!!! 
9853accd56c2490a8a7033f93c007ffa.png

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ με τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση στη Σύμη, όπως της ανέβασε στο fb o F.Vargas

miaoulis at Symi by F Vargas - fb.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Δυο πόζες του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ με τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση στη Σύμη, όπως της ανέβασε στο fb o F.Vargas
> 
> miaoulis at Symi by F Vargas - fb.jpg


Πολύ όμορφες και οι δύο τους

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Δυο πόζες του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ με τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση στη Σύμη, όπως της ανέβασε στο fb o F.Vargas
> 
> miaoulis at Symi by F Vargas - fb.jpg


Υπεροχες και σπανιες. Ποσα μιλια στην αγονη αυτο το σκαρι...

----------


## Maiandros

> Δυο πόζες του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ με τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση στη Σύμη, όπως της ανέβασε στο fb o F.Vargas
> 
> miaoulis at Symi by F Vargas - fb.jpg


Σπάνιες και ανεκτίμητες οι φωτογραφίες του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ με τα συνιάλα του Μαγιάση! Το ζωνάρι με τον μαιάνδρο λίγο αργότερα έγινε πιο πλατύ καθώς άνωθεν και κατέρωθεν προστέθηκε μια πράσινη ρίγα που σίγουρα τόνισε και πρόβαλε περισσότερο τον μαίανδρο στο φουγάρο.

----------


## Maiandros

Στα Κατάπολα τον Αύγουστο του 1978.

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Στα Κατάπολα τον Αύγουστο του 1978.
> 
> ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.jpg


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του Miaoulis με τα σίνιαλα των Αδελφών Αγαπητού

----------


## Ellinis

Τα δυο αδελφάκια παρέα στου Τζελέπη. Αν και προτιμούσα τη λευκή "φορεσιά" τους, πρέπει να πω οτι η μαύρη του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ του έδινε μια αρχοντιά.

kolokotronis - kanaris.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα δυο αδελφάκια παρέα στου Τζελέπη. Αν και προτιμούσα τη λευκή "φορεσιά" τους, πρέπει να πω οτι η μαύρη του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ του έδινε μια αρχοντιά.
> 
> kolokotronis - kanaris.jpg
> πηγή


Ιδιαίτερα με το άσπρο ζωνάρι πάνω από την μπότα κ με το κίτρινο ανάμεσα στο μαύρο κ το άσπρο του σκάφους.Στα τελευταία τα κσατάργησαν,ίσως τους  ήταν μπελάς στο βάψιμο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη εικονα και ακρως νοσταλγικη!!! _

----------


## Maiandros

> Τα δυο αδελφάκια παρέα στου Τζελέπη. Αν και προτιμούσα τη λευκή "φορεσιά" τους, πρέπει να πω οτι η μαύρη του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ του έδινε μια αρχοντιά.
> 
> kolokotronis - kanaris.jpg
> πηγή


Όντως,δείχνει πολύ όμορφο το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ με τον μαύρο χρωματισμό! Από το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ δείχνει να απουσιάζει η "κληματαριά",όπως είχα ακούσει Ύπαρχο του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ να αποκαλεί την σιδηροκατασκευή εκεί,ενώ ακόμα παλαιότερα όπως στις φωτογραφίες από τα δοκιμαστικά του στην Ιταλία υπάρχει όπως όμως και σε φωτογραφίες μέχρι την απόσυρση. Περίεργο που την αφαίρεσαν για κάποιο διάστημα και μετά την έφτιαξαν πάλι.....

----------


## Maiandros

Αρχές του καλοκαιριού του 1978, στην φωτογραφία ο αδερφός μου,επιβάτης στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, ταξιδεύει με λαδιά από τον Πειραιά για την Αμοργό.

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ (2).JPG

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία του νεοφερμένου τότε ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στα νερά μας που βρήκα τυχαία στο www.efoplistis.gr

Miaoulis_x.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φοβερο ευρημα!Μπορει να ειναι στην Ροδο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στην Κερκυρα   
καρτποσταλ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-CORFU...AAAOSwnHZYRbLE

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραίο πλάνο με το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ να αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά υπάρχει στο τέλος της ταινίας "Ορφανή σε ξένα χέρια".

----------


## Maiandros

Διαφημιστικό της Swan Hellenic από το maritimematters.com

first-cruiseNewall.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

....απολαυστικά όλα τα βίντεο που έχουν ανεβάσει (μάλλον) Γάλλοι  στο youtube  και που, σχεδόν σε όλα, υπάρχουν σκηνές από αφίξεις/αναχωρήσεις θρυλικών πλοίων.  

Στο συγκεκριμένο ταινιάκι, βάλτε ολοταχώς τον κέρσορά σας στο 5'17'', όπου αποθεώνεται ο "Κανάρης".  Ομολογώ δεν ήξερα ότι το συγκεκριμένο τετράδυμο "έπιανε" Πάρο.... :Confused:  





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BOhTA3-oCE

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο συγκεκριμένο ταινιάκι, βάλτε ολοταχώς τον κέρσορά σας στο 5'17'', όπου αποθεώνεται ο "Κανάρης".  Ομολογώ δεν ήξερα ότι το συγκεκριμένο τετράδυμο "έπιανε" Πάρο.... 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BOhTA3-oCE


Φίλε DSG είχαν πάει σχεδόν παντού.Από/προς Χίο ταξίδεψα με 3 από αυτά στα νειάτα τους.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα ιταλικά τετράδυμα μέσα απ' τον εκπληκτικό πίνακα της εξαιρετικής ζωγράφου Χρύσας Δελαπόρτα.

ΤΕΤΡΑΔΥΜΑ.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Τα ιταλικά τετράδυμα μέσα απ' τον εκπληκτικό πίνακα της εξαιρετικής ζωγράφου Χρύσας Δελαπόρτα.
> 
> ΤΕΤΡΑΔΥΜΑ.jpg


Πραγματικά εξαιρετικό έργο τέχνης...Ένα μεγάλο συγχαρητήρια στην ζωγράφο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα ιταλικά τετράδυμα μέσα απ' τον εκπληκτικό πίνακα της εξαιρετικής ζωγράφου Χρύσας Δελαπόρτα.
> 
> ΤΕΤΡΑΔΥΜΑ.jpg


Bασιζόμενος σε γνωστή φωτό. Πραγματικά υπέροχος θα μπορούσε να κοσμεί τον χώρο κάθε καραβολάτρη.

----------


## Gallos952

Miaoulis berthed at Ithaki, August 7, 1955
$_57-300.JPG

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Miaoulis berthed at Ithaki, August 7, 1955
> $_57-300.JPG


Excellent  catch, Gallos!  It is undoubtedly the first photo so closely portraying Miaoulis at Vathi. Although this thread is probably the longest in forum, its end is far from foreseeable!  Always new paths to discover, new photos to see, new enjoyments to indulge with!

"_Cherry pink and apple blossom white_",  the nr 1 hit of 1955, devoted to Gallos! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zj64NlRnpDY

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά σε μια φωτογραφία μέσα από το www.domid.org

gr_mig_1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά σε μια φωτογραφία μέσα από το www.domid.org
> 
> gr_mig_1.jpg


Ο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ των παιδικών μου χρόνων,το μοναδικό πλοίο που δεν έγραφε λιμένα νηολογίου!
Τότε που στη Χίο ανέβαινα γιά να τον "εξερευνήσω" χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια δικαιολογία,εποχή της αθωότητας βλέπετε...
Οι δικοί μου με έψαχναν κ ανησυχούσαν μήπως το καράβι με πήρε μαζί του στον Πειραιά!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

"Επανασταση" στον *ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ* στις 9/4/1958 (_Ελευθερια_).

19580409 Κολοκοτρωνης Ελευθερια.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μακρινή φωτογραφία του Τζελέπη με ένα από τα τέσσερα αδελφάκια που με προβληματίζει το ποιό είναι. Από τη μια βλέπω στο φουγάρο της δυο ρίγες που είχαν τα τρία της Θηραϊκής, από την άλλη το σκαρί φαίνεται βαμμένο πιο σκούρο αλλά όχι και μαύρο όπως ήταν του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ...
Δίπλα του βλέπουμε τα ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, ΜΑΡΙΩ κ΄ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, ΑΙΓΙΝΑ και δυο μικρότερα των γραμμών του Σαρωνικού.

pir 1961.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Μια μακρινή φωτογραφία του Τζελέπη με ένα από τα τέσσερα αδελφάκια που με προβληματίζει το ποιό είναι. Από τη μια βλέπω στο φουγάρο της δυο ρίγες που είχαν τα τρία της Θηραϊκής, από την άλλη το σκαρί φαίνεται βαμμένο πιο σκούρο αλλά όχι και μαύρο όπως ήταν του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ...
> Δίπλα του βλέπουμε τα ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, ΜΑΡΙΩ κ΄ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, ΑΙΓΙΝΑ και δυο μικρότερα των γραμμών του Σαρωνικού.
> 
> pir 1961.jpg


Πολύ περίεργο...!!!!δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια σκέψη είναι μήπως ήταν σε χειμερινή ακινησία και το είχαν περάσει με μίνιον. Άλλα τόσο ομοιόμορφα;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προσωπικη φωτογραφια απο το *Γ. ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ / ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ.*

https://www.ebay.it/itm/FOTO-NAVIGAZ...YAAOSwjvJZSOrx

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δέκα (ακριβώς) ολόκληρα χρόνια έχουν περάσει από την ημέρα που είχα ανοίξει το παρόν θέμα, και μέσα σε αυτά ακολούθησαν χίλια (1000 !!!) ποστ από φίλους που παρουσίασαν με αναλυτικά στοιχεία και με πάρα πολλές φωτογραφίες τα ιστορικά των τεσσάρων πλοίων.

Είπα λοιπόν να κάνουμε μία "ανασκόπηση" παρουσιάζοντας τα στοιχεία τους όπως τα βρίσκουμε στην βάση δεδομένων maritime connector.com. Αναφέρονται τα IMO numbers (δεν είχαν παρατεθεί μέχρι σήμερα) αλλά και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα. Παράλληλα, στοιχεία νηολογίου από αρχεία που μου είχε εμπιστευθεί στο παρελθόν ο αγαπητός μου φίλος _emmpapad (Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης)_, και τέλος κάποιες παρατηρήσεις.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ* (1952-1987)  --  Ν.Π. 1214
_SADAF I_ (1987-1988)
_JUNIOR 3_ (1988)

IMO number : _5233810_
Name of the ship : _JUNIOR 3_
Type of ship : _CARGO_
Gross tonnage : 1709 tons
DWT : 290 tons
Year of build : 1952
Builder : FINCANTIERI MONFALCONE - MONFALCONE, ITALY
Last known flag : _GREECE_
Former names : _SADAF I_ until 1988 Mar 11 - _MIAOULIS_ until 1987 Mar 26




> Έφτασε στο Gadani Beach στις 6 Μαίου του 1988 με  το όνομα _JUNIOR 3_ και διαλύθηκε απο την West Pakistan Tank  Terminal.


Παρόλη την πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση στην οποία _το είχαμε δει το 1986_ στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα (όπου τα αμέσως προηγούμενα χρόνια είχαν διαλυθεί τα _ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ_ και _ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ_) λογικά δεν θα πρέπει να έφυγε από εκεί απευθείας για διάλυση στο Πακιστάν (δεν βλέπω δηλαδή και κάποιο λόγο), αλλά να μεσολάβησε κάποια πώληση του πιθανόν για επανενεργοποίηση, κάτι στο οποίο συνηγορεί και η μετονομασία του σε _SADAF I_ πριν διαλυθεί ως _JUNIOR 3_.    

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ* (1952-1983)  --  Ε/Γ  --  Ν.Π. 1215
_TRAFALGAR_ (1983-1984)

IMO number : _5180996_
Name of the ship : _TRAFALGAR_
Type of ship : _CARGO_
Gross tonnage : 1709 tons
DWT : 290 tons
Year of build : 1952
Builder : FINCANTIERI MONFALCONE - MONFALCONE, ITALY
Last known flag : _CYPRUS_
Former names : _KANARIS_ until 1984 Dec 31




> To είχε πάρει το όνομα (TRAFALGAR) το 1981 όταν ήταν να πάει  για πλόες στην Αφρική αλλά έμεινε παροπλισμένο στον δίαυλο του  Περάματος.......





> ........και το TRAFALGAR (πρώην ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ) στο διαλυτήριο του Σάββα το Μάη του 1984
> trafalgar 5-84 at savvas.jpg


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ* (1952-1972)  --  Ε/Γ  --  Ν.Π. 1220
*ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ* (1972-1984)  --  Κ/Ρ  --  Ν.Π. 1220 
*ΣΗ ΝΥΜΦΗ* (1984-1988)  --  Κ/Ρ  --  Ν.Π. 1220
_SHADWAN_ (1988-1990)
_STAR OFFSHORE_ (1990-2000) 

IMO number : _5181885_
Name of the ship : _STAR OFFSHORE_
Type of ship : _PASSENGERS SHIP_
Gross tonnage : 2157 tons
DWT : 290 tons
Year of build : 1952
Builder : AZIMUT BENETTI LIVORNO - LIVORNO, ITALY
Last known flag : _EGYPT_
Former names : _SHADWAN_ until 1990 - *KARAISKAKIS* until 1972




> Ο  _ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ_ που μετασκευάστηκε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο κέρδισε  αρκετά χρόνια ζωής και διαλύθηκε το 2000.





> O Kολοκοτρώνης και ο Κανάρης διαλύθηκαν στου Σάββα  και το Μιαούλης στο Πακιστάν. Το _Καραϊσκάκης_ κάπου στην Αραβία.


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ (Γ. ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ)* (1952-1957)  --  Ε/Γ  --  Ν.Π. 1221
*ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ-ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ* (1957-1976) --  Ε/Γ  --  Ν.Π. 1221
*ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ* (1976-1984)  --  Ε/Γ  --  Ν.Π. 1221

IMO number : _5191892_
Name of the ship : _ACHILLEUS_
Type of ship : _CARGO/PASSENGER SHIP_
Gross tonnage : 1709 tons
DWT : 304 tons
Year of build : 1952
Builder : FINCANTIERI TARANTO - TARANTO, ITALY
Last known flag : _GREECE_
Former names : _KOLOKOTRONIS_ (not yet confirmed)




> Τα πλοία είχαν φτάσει στο τέλος της παραγωγικής  τους ζωής, μιας και τα τρία διαλύθηκαν την ίδια περίοδο. Το 1983 ο  ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ, το 1984 ο _ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ_, το 1988 ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ έχοντας δέσει από το  1985.





> ......O _Kολοκοτρώνης_ και ο Κανάρης διαλύθηκαν στου Σάββα......


Τέλος, όπως είχε γράψει και ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ,




> ......ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ  ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ. ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΥΠΟΘΗΚΟ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΤΗΣ  ΧΗΡΑΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ  ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΟΡΜΟΥΛΑ. ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΑΠ'ΟΣΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ  ΕΓΡΑΦΕ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΝΗΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ, ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ " ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ" ΦΑΡΔΙΑ-ΠΛΑΤΙΑ,  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕ Ο ΚΟΥΣΟΥΝΙΑΔΗΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΞΩΦΛΗΘΕΙ  ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΕΙ.


βλέπουμε ότι το πλοίο από το 1952 έως το 1957 ονομαζόταν _ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ_ με το _Γ. ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ_ σε εισαγωγικά (ανεπίσημα δηλαδή), και κατόπιν μετονομάστηκε σε _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ-ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ_ (1957-1976).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ* (1952-1987)  --  Ν.Π. 1214
> _SADAF I_ (1987-1988)
> _JUNIOR 3_ (1988)
> 
> IMO number : _5233810_
> Name of the ship : _JUNIOR 3_
> Type of ship : _CARGO_
> Gross tonnage : 1709 tons
> DWT : 290 tons
> ...


Φίλτατε ΕV, ενίσταμαι γιά το όνομα των ναυπηγείων.Προφανέστατα έπεσες κ συ θύμα των βάσεων δεδομένων.Αρκετές από αυτές αναφέρουν εσφαλμένα το όνομα όπως ήταν/είναι της στιγμή της καταχώρισης κ όχι όπως ήταν τον καιρό της ναυπήγησης των πλοίων.
Γιά τα ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ κ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ το σωστό είναι Cantieri Navali Riuniti dell' Adriatico,Monfalcone.Γιά το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ είναι Αnsaldo SpA,Cantiere di Livorno ενώ γιά το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ είναι Cantieri Navali di Taranto.
O όμιλος Fincantieri δεν υπήρχε το 1952,το ναυπηγείο στον Τάραντα νομίζω δεν υφίσταται τώρα ενώ η διάδοχη κατάσταση στο ναυπηγείο του Λιβόρνο είναι πολύ διαφορετική αφού η  Αzimut Benetti  ασχολείται ως γνωστόν με τις ναυπηγήσεις γιώτ.

Όσον αφορά τα πλοία αυτά καθεαυτά,το έχω κάπου ξαναγράψει,ήταν γιά μένα λόγω Χίου η μία από τις 2 σημαντικές αφορμές ώστε να αποκτήσω παιδιόθεν καραβολατρική συνείδηση.Η άλλη αφορμή ήταν ότι προέρχομαι από ναυτική οικογένεια.
Αμέτρητα ταξίδια με τα 3 αυτά,ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ δεν έκανε ποτέ Χ-Μ.Ατελείωτες ώρες σε Χίο κ Πειραιά να παρακολουθώ κατάπλους κ απόπλους με τον χαρακτηρισμό θόρυβο των μηχανών τους να ηχεί ακόμα στα αυτιά μου...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλέ μου φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, πολύ καλά πράττεις και ενίστασαι, άλλωστε τι αξία θα είχαν οι συζητήσεις και οι παραθέσεις στοιχείων χωρίς ενστάσεις !!!

Θα μου επιτρέψεις ωστόσο να διαφωνήσω όσον αφορά το ότι "έπεσα θύμα". Επειδή είμαι παλιά π...... στα φόρουμς , και έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μου, έχω μάθει να κρατάω αποστάσεις και επιφυλάξεις σε κάθε είδους στοιχείο ή πληροφορία. Γι αυτό και έγραψα :




> Είπα λοιπόν να κάνουμε μία "ανασκόπηση" παρουσιάζοντας τα στοιχεία τους _όπως τα βρίσκουμε στην βάση δεδομένων maritime connector.com_.


Αν είχα αναφέρει τα ναυπηγεία ως ...παντογνώστης, χωρίς να αναφέρω παράλληλα και την πηγή μου, τότε ναι, πράγματι θα είχα πέσει θύμα. 
.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένα άλλο λάθος που κάνουν ορισμένες πηγές είναι ότι αναφέρουν σαν χώρα κατασκευής αυτή στην οποία βρίσκεται τώρα το αντίστοιχο ναυπηγείο.Τα παραδείγματα είναι πολλά:
Kρoατία αντί της άλλοτε ενωμένης Γιουγκοσλαβίας.Γερμανία αντί των άλλοτε Δυτικής κ πολύ περισσότερο Ανατολικής Γερμανίας.Ουκρανία ή Ρωσία αντί της πρώην ΕΣΣΔ. Πιό καραμπινάτη η είναι η περίπτωση του Ντάντσιχ το οποίο παλιά ήταν γερμανικό , μεταπολεμικά ανήκει στην Πολωνία κ είναι το γνωστό μας λιμάνι Γκντάνσκ.Δλδ πάει να λένε ότι καράβια που χτίστηκαν εκεί μέχρι το 1945 είναι πολωνικής ναυπήγησης;;;

----------


## Maiandros

Ένα βιντεάκι αρκετών λεπτών όπου από το 5'19" ως το 7'00" μπορούμε ν'απολαύσουμε πλάνα του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμάνι της Πάρου το καλοκαίρι του 1976 και επίσης στο 13΄53" ως το 15΄04" τον ήλιο να δύει πίσω από την πρύμνη ενός από τα "τετράδυμα" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BOhTA3-oCE

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αριστερα ενα απο τα τεσσερα πλοια του Νομικου σε φωτογραφια του 1957 στο λιμανι του Ναυπλιου. Απο το ΦΒ παλαιων φωτογραφιων του Ναυπλιου.

Nomikos.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αριστερα ενα απο τα τεσσερα πλοια του Νομικου σε φωτογραφια του 1957 στο λιμανι του Ναυπλιου. Απο το ΦΒ παλαιων φωτογραφιων του Ναυπλιου.
> 
> Nomikos.jpg


Ο Νομικός είχε τα 3 από αυτά.Ξεκαθαρίζει κανείς το όνομα του φορτηγού;

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ στην Τήνο σε φωτογραφία του Π.Αλαβάνου με οπίσθια σημείωση: "Εγκαίνια πλευρίσματος". Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεται στην πρώτη πλαγιοδέτηση στο λιμάνι γενικά ή του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου.
karaiskakis.jpg

και σε μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το κατάστρωμα του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ φαίνεται ένα από τα τετράδυμα που λογικά πρέπει να είναι το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ
kolokotronis from aegaeon.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ στην Τήνο σε φωτογραφία του Π.Αλαβάνου με οπίσθια σημείωση: "Εγκαίνια πλευρίσματος". Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεται στην πρώτη πλαγιοδέτηση στο λιμάνι γενικά ή του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου.
> karaiskakis.jpg


 Περίεργα εγκαίνια αλλά κ ο στολισμός!!

----------


## esperos

> Το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ στην Τήνο σε φωτογραφία του Π.Αλαβάνου με οπίσθια σημείωση: "Εγκαίνια πλευρίσματος". Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεται στην πρώτη πλαγιοδέτηση στο λιμάνι γενικά ή του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου.
> karaiskakis.jpg
> 
> και σε μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το κατάστρωμα του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ φαίνεται ένα από τα τετράδυμα που λογικά πρέπει να είναι το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ
> kolokotronis from aegaeon.jpg
> Πηγή


Και δίπλα στον ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ στην Τήνο σε φωτογραφία του Π.Αλαβάνου με οπίσθια σημείωση: "Εγκαίνια πλευρίσματος". Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεται στην πρώτη πλαγιοδέτηση στο λιμάνι γενικά ή του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου.
> karaiskakis.jpg
> 
> 
> Πηγή


_ Αναφερεται στην πρωτη πλαγιοδετηση πλοιου στο λιμανι_

----------


## Ellinis

> Και δίπλα στον ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ;


Και εμένα για το ΆΝΔΡΟΣ μου φαίνεται, με τις χαρακτηριστικές καμπύλες.

----------


## Maiandros

> _ Αναφερεται στην πρωτη πλαγιοδετηση πλοιου στο λιμανι_


Οπότε υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο η πρώτη πλαγιοδέτηση του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Τήνου να έγινε στην γιορτή της Παναγίας βάση του στολισμού που βλέπουμε,το 1954,έτος που αν δεν κάνω λάθος άρχισε το πλοίο να προσεγγίζει το νησί

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναπαρατεθεί η φωτό (πολλά τα 1000τόσα ποστ του θέματος για να τα κοιτάξω όλα !!!), αλλά αξίζει να την δούμε αφού είναι πολύ όμορφη και μας δείχνει _μία προσέγγιση του ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ στη Σάμο_. Από το ebay βέβαια, και μόνη παραφωνία ο πολύ πρόχειρος (επιεικής χαρακτηρισμός) και περιττός επιχρωματισμός της. Ως αυθεντική ασπρόμαυρη θα ήταν πραγματικά "χάρμα οφθαλμών".

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

[QUOTE=Nicholas Peppas;364908]*ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΙ...
ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ 
ANCONAβΛ†’ ΡΟΔΟΣ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ*

Στις 30 Οκτωβριου 1960, η *Ατμοπλοια Νομικου* ανακοινωσε οτι απο τις 4 Μαιου 1961 το *Μιαουλης* θα αρχιζε να κανει δρομολογια απο την Ancona στην Ροδο. Φευγοντας απο την Ancona στις 12 το βραδυ του Σαββατου και εφθανε στην Ροδο την Τεταρτη το πρωι


19601030 Niaoulis.jpg[/QUOTE.  

Καλό μήνα! Κάνω επανάληψη στις παλιές δημοσιεύσεις.  Έπεσε το μάτι μου και σε αυτή τη δημοσίευση του κ.Πέππα προ οκταετίας και βάλε. Είναι δημοσίευμα εφημερίδας του 1960 που διαφήμιζε ταξίδι από Ανκόνα έως ...Ρόδο με τον Μιαούλη και υποσχόταν στους επιβάτες ...πισίνα, κινηματογράφο και ...χορό!  Εκ βαθέων απορία: πού στο λύκο χωρούσε πισίνα και κινηματογράφος στον Μιαούλη; Σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο του πλοίου υπήρχε χώρος για πίστα και ...χορευτικές φιγούρες; Η παιδική μου μνήμη πάντως δεν έχει μπορέσει να  βρει χώρο για τέτοια....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όλα σχετικά είναι φίλε μου !!! Το δημοσίευμα (πολύ λογικά) δεν αναφερόταν σε ...συγκεκριμμένους παραμέτρους των διαθέσιμων χώρων, δεν έλεγε δηλαδή "πισίνα ή ειδική αίθουσα χορού τάδε μέτρων", ή "αίθουσα κινηματογράφου τάδε χωρητικότητας". Οπότε, αναλογικά και με το μέγεθος του πλοίου, μπορεί ο καθένας να σκεφτεί - υπολογίσει τους υπάρχοντες διαθέσιμους χώρους. Άσε που με καλή διάθεση και φαντασία όλα γίνονται, π.χ. "σαλονάκι μου τρία επί τρία, σε βαπτίζω αίθουσα χορού" !!!

----------


## Maiandros

[QUOTE=Dream Star Glaros;606360]


> *ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΙ...
> ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ 
> ANCONAβΛ†’ ΡΟΔΟΣ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ*
> 
> Στις 30 Οκτωβριου 1960, η *Ατμοπλοια Νομικου* ανακοινωσε οτι απο τις 4 Μαιου 1961 το *Μιαουλης* θα αρχιζε να κανει δρομολογια απο την Ancona στην Ροδο. Φευγοντας απο την Ancona στις 12 το βραδυ του Σαββατου και εφθανε στην Ροδο την Τεταρτη το πρωι
> 
> 
> 19601030 Niaoulis.jpg[/QUOTE.  
> 
> Καλό μήνα! Κάνω επανάληψη στις παλιές δημοσιεύσεις.  Έπεσε το μάτι μου και σε αυτή τη δημοσίευση του κ.Πέππα προ οκταετίας και βάλε. Είναι δημοσίευμα εφημερίδας του 1960 που διαφήμιζε ταξίδι από Ανκόνα έως ...Ρόδο με τον Μιαούλη και υποσχόταν στους επιβάτες ...πισίνα, κινηματογράφο και ...χορό!  Εκ βαθέων απορία: πού στο λύκο χωρούσε πισίνα και κινηματογράφος στον Μιαούλη; Σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο του πλοίου υπήρχε χώρος για πίστα και ...χορευτικές φιγούρες; Η παιδική μου μνήμη πάντως δεν έχει μπορέσει να  βρει χώρο για τέτοια....


 Καλό μήνα να έχουμε Dream Star Glaros, μία σκέψη μου είναι μήπως έγινε μπέρδεμα με τα "συγγενικά" του,να το πω έτσι και μεγαλύτερα πλοία,τα ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ, τα οποία διέθεταν πισίνα και είχαν την δυνατότητα προβολής ταινίας

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παραπονα για το *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ* στην Κυθνο. _Ελευθερια_. 26/7/1960

19600726 Miaoulis Eleu0eria.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=Maiandros;606386]


> Καλό μήνα να έχουμε Dream Star Glaros, μία σκέψη μου είναι μήπως έγινε μπέρδεμα με τα "συγγενικά" του,να το πω έτσι και μεγαλύτερα πλοία,τα ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ, τα οποία διέθεταν πισίνα και είχαν την δυνατότητα προβολής ταινίας


Γιά  κινηματογράφο έστηναν μιά οθόνη σε οποιονδήποτε κατάλληλο χώρο,που αν ήταν καλός ο καιρός μπορούσε ναν ήταν κ έξω στο κατάστρωμα.
Κ μη ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν άλλες οι απαιτήσεις του κόσμου τότε.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ σε μια μακρινή φωτογραφία κατά τον απόπλου του από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων με τα χρώματα των αδερφών Αγαπητού.
> 
> P5286468.jpg




...και η επανάληψη των αναρτήσεων συνεχίζεται....._Repetitio matter est studiorum_, όπως θυμάμαι τον συγχωρεμένο τον πατέρα μου να λέει!  :Moon:  Σε αυτήν την φωτό που δείχνει τον Μιαούλη να «βγαίνει» από τα Κατάπολα, θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τον Μαίανδρο που την ανέβασε να μας πει από πλοίο την έχει τραβήξει... :Confused:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...και η επανάληψη των αναρτήσεων συνεχίζεται....._Repetitio matter est studiorum_, όπως θυμάμαι τον συγχωρεμένο τον πατέρα μου να λέει!


Άσχετο αλλά φίλε πόσο χαίρομαι αυτά τα υπέροχα λατινικά τα οποία κάποιος ηλίθιος πάει να καταργήσει...

----------


## Ellinis

Θα μας το πει ο φίλος maiadros, αλλά νομίζω οτι είναι τραβηγμένη απο τη ξηρά. Εξάλλου εκείνη την εποχή ήταν απίθανο να συνυπάρχουν δυο πλοία στα Καταπολα, πλην του τοπικού ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Θα μας το πει ο φίλος maiadros, αλλά νομίζω οτι είναι τραβηγμένη απο τη ξηρά. Εξάλλου εκείνη την εποχή ήταν απίθανο να συνυπάρχουν δυο πλοία στα Καταπολα, πλην του τοπικού ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ.



Κοίτα, απίθανο είναι ακόμα και σήμερα.  Από την άλλη, όμως, στη φωτό φαίνεται ότι μεσολαβούν λευκά κάγκελα ή ρέλια μεταξύ του φωτογράφου και του θέματος.  Στο σημείο από το οποίο καταλαβαίνω ότι βρισκόταν ο φωτογράφος, δηλαδή κάπου απέναντι από το φανάρι του λιμανιού, δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε κτίσμα που να δικαιολογεί τέτοια κάγκελα.  Σήμερα πες ότι είναι κάπου εκεί οι εγκαταστάσεις του βιολογικού. Τότε όμως ...nulla erat, για να προσπαθήσουμε να προβάλλουμε όσο γίνεται και μια γλώσσα στην κατάργηση της οποία  και εγώ είμαι αντίθετος, Victor.  O tempora, o mores  :Very Drunk: 


post scriptum: παρατηρώ, βέβαια, ότι στο κάτω  μέρος της φωτό διακρίνεται κάτι που πιο πολύ μοιάζει με χώμα ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τότε όμως ...nulla erat, για να προσπαθήσουμε να προβάλλουμε όσο γίνεται και μια γλώσσα στην κατάργηση της οποία  και εγώ είμαι αντίθετος, Victor.  O tempora, o mores 
> 
> 
> post scriptum


 Mην με ξεσηκώνεις,θα πουν ότι είμαι εκτός θέματος! :Adoration:

----------


## threshtox

Μην ανησυχείτε. Σε λίγο θα ψάχνουμε και τα ελληνικά..

Ω καιροί, ω ήθη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μην ανησυχείτε. Σε λίγο θα ψάχνουμε και τα ελληνικά..
> 
> Ω καιροί, ω ήθη.


Έτσι όπως πάει με αυτούς που μπλέξαμε...Άκου λέει,τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά ξένη γλώσσα!

----------


## Maiandros

> ...και η επανάληψη των αναρτήσεων συνεχίζεται....._Repetitio matter est studiorum_, όπως θυμάμαι τον συγχωρεμένο τον πατέρα μου να λέει!  Σε αυτήν την φωτό που δείχνει τον Μιαούλη να «βγαίνει» από τα Κατάπολα, θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τον Μαίανδρο που την ανέβασε να μας πει από πλοίο την έχει τραβήξει...


Συγνώμη που άργησα ν'απαντήσω,μόλις τώρα είδα το μήνυμα...,η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από τον παραλιακό δρόμο των Καταπόλων, στο "γεφυράκι" όπως συνηθίζουμε να το λέμε,καθώς κάτω από τον δρόμο σε αυτό το σημείο περνάει το ρέμα που εκβάλει εκεί μπροστά στη θάλασσα όταν αυτό κατεβάζει νερό.Την εποχή εκείνη υπήρχαν μεταλλικά προστατευτικά κάγκελα κι από τις δύο πλευρές ενώ τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει χτιστεί πέτρινο στηθαίο.Να πω επίσης ότι στην φωτογραφία το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ είναι σε φάση που συνεχίζει για λίγο ακόμα σε "πίσω ολοταχώς" ώστε μετά να γυρίσει την πλώρη του και να σημαδέψει  την έξοδο του λιμανιού για να βγει.  Ιδανικό σημείο για πανοραμική θέαση του λιμανιού και του ηλιοβασιλέματος το καλοκαίρι

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Συγνώμη που άργησα ν'απαντήσω,μόλις τώρα είδα το μήνυμα...,η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από τον παραλιακό δρόμο των Καταπόλων, στο "γεφυράκι" όπως συνηθίζουμε να το λέμε,καθώς κάτω από τον δρόμο σε αυτό το σημείο περνάει το ρέμα που εκβάλει εκεί μπροστά στη θάλασσα όταν αυτό κατεβάζει νερό.Την εποχή εκείνη υπήρχαν μεταλλικά προστατευτικά κάγκελα κι από τις δύο πλευρές ενώ τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει χτιστεί πέτρινο στηθαίο.Να πω επίσης ότι στην φωτογραφία το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ είναι σε φάση που συνεχίζει για λίγο ακόμα σε "πίσω ολοταχώς" ώστε μετά να γυρίσει την πλώρη του και να σημαδέψει  την έξοδο του λιμανιού για να βγει.  Ιδανικό σημείο για πανοραμική θέαση του λιμανιού και του ηλιοβασιλέματος το καλοκαίρι



...Μαίανδρε καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση.  Είναι γεγονός ότι είχα σχηματίσει εντελώς διαφορετική αντίληψη για το σημείο της λήψης, θεωρώντας, εσφαλμένα, ότι το πλοίο  απεικονίζεται εν κινήσει πρόσω (για να μην πω full ahead!) να  εξέρχεται του λιμένος.... :Culpability:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Επιστροφή στα χρόνια της αθωότητας. Ο θρυλικός Μιαούλης στην όμορφη Ηρακλειά.

ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ Ηρακλειά.jpg

Φωτογραφικό αρχείο: Γιώργος Κωβαίος

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Επιστροφή στα χρόνια της αθωότητας. Ο θρυλικός Μιαούλης στην όμορφη Ηρακλειά.
> 
> ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ Ηρακλειά.jpg
> 
> Φωτογραφικό αρχείο: Γιώργος Κωβαίος


 Την έχω ζήσει αυτή την εικόνα το 1979 νωρίς το πρωί στην Ηρακλειά ενώ πηγαίναμε η παρέα στη Σχοινούσα. Τουλάχιστον η Ηρακλειά είχε ντόκο.  Στη Σχοινούσα η αποβίβαση γινόταν τότε με λάντζες.

----------


## Maiandros

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά τo 1964 με το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ σε πρώτο πλάνο και το  ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ή το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ πίσω του. Την φωτογραφία την "ψάρεψα" από σελίδα του facebook, σε δημόσια προβολή προερχόμενη,όπως αναφέρεται, από το ebay.

43851701_1884369878307806_5504653046895869952_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά τo 1964 με το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ σε πρώτο πλάνο και το  ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ή το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ πίσω του. Την φωτογραφία την "ψάρεψα" από σελίδα του facebook, σε δημόσια προβολή προερχόμενη,όπως αναφέρεται, από το ebay.
> 
> 43851701_1884369878307806_5504653046895869952_n.jpg


Από τα 2 το πιθανότερο ο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ αφού ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ΄πήγαινε τότε περισσότερο Πρίντεζι.
Στο βάθος ένα φορτηγό τύπου Ηansa της Ελληνικής.

----------


## esperos

> Από τα 2 το πιθανότερο ο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ αφού ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ΄πήγαινε τότε περισσότερο Πρίντεζι.
> Στο βάθος ένα φορτηγό τύπου Ηansa της Ελληνικής.


Το μπλε ζωνάρι παραπέμπει περισσότερο στο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ μιας και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ το είχε αποβάλει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά τo 1964 με το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ σε πρώτο πλάνο και το  ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ή το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ πίσω του. Την φωτογραφία την "ψάρεψα" από σελίδα του facebook, σε δημόσια προβολή προερχόμενη,όπως αναφέρεται, από το ebay.
> 
> 43851701_1884369878307806_5504653046895869952_n.jpg


_...και ειναι φωτογραφια απο  τον Peter Stafford
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το μπλε ζωνάρι παραπέμπει περισσότερο στο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ μιας και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ το είχε αποβάλει.


Αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια δεν την θυμάμαι.Δεν μας ερχόταν στη Χίο. :Smile New:

----------


## Maiandros

> Από τα 2 το πιθανότερο ο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ αφού ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ΄πήγαινε τότε περισσότερο Πρίντεζι.
> Στο βάθος ένα φορτηγό τύπου Ηansa της Ελληνικής.


Πίσω από το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ λοιπόν,μου φαίνεται ότι είναι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ  φρεσκοαγορασμένο τότε από την ΕΛΜΕΣ με τα βίντσια που είχε,πριν του αφαιρεθούν,στη βάση των πλευρών του φουγάρου του,σηκωμένα ενώ το μπροστινό μέρος του φουγάρου φαίνεται να είναι καλυμμένο ή βαμμένο ακόμα διαφορετικά για κάποιο λόγο από το υπόλοιπο που έχει βαφτεί ήδη με τα χρώματα της εταιρείας του.

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία,πιθανότερο της δεκαετίας του΄50, που βρήκα τυχαία στο διαδίκτυο με ένα από τα θρυλικά τετράδυμα να είναι πρυμνοδετημένο στο Λουτράκι. 

255131_564794223537907_1341851775_n.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φωτογραφία,πιθανότερο της δεκαετίας του΄50, που βρήκα τυχαία στο διαδίκτυο με ένα από τα θρυλικά τετράδυμα να είναι πρυμνοδετημένο στο Λουτράκι. 
> 
> 255131_564794223537907_1341851775_n.jpg


Μπορεί να είναι το Μιαούλης όταν έκανε την γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι. Την δεκαετία του 50 οι περισσότεροι επαρχιακοί δρόμοι ήταν κατσικόδρομοι και η σύνδεση πόλεων γινόταν περισσότερο δια θαλάσσης.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Μπορεί να είναι το Μιαούλης όταν έκανε την γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι. Την δεκαετία του 50 οι περισσότεροι επαρχιακοί δρόμοι ήταν κατσικόδρομοι και η σύνδεση πόλεων γινόταν περισσότερο δια θαλάσσης.


Από Αθήνα για Πάτρα όμως δεν ήταν κατσικόδρομος. 

* Στη σελίδα 36 του νήματος, με αριθμό 354, ο* *Haddock** είχε ανεβάσει (24/2/2010)  ακριβώς την ίδια φωτο*, η οποία βέβαια τώρα δεν φαίνεται σε εκείνη τη δημοσίευση.

Στα μηνύματα που ακολούθησαν είχαμε κάνει κάποιες εικασίες σχετικά με τους λόγους που ήταν εκεί αγκυροβολημένο το βαπόρι, και νομίζω όλες θα μπορούσαν να ευσταθούν…

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Στη σελίδα 36 του νήματος, με αριθμό 354, ο* *Haddock** είχε ανεβάσει (24/2/2010)  ακριβώς την ίδια φωτο*, η οποία βέβαια τώρα δεν φαίνεται σε εκείνη τη δημοσίευση.


Το ίδιο πλοίο, στην ίδια θέση στο Λουτράκι, "κυκλοφορεί" στο διαδίκτυο σε τρεις - τέσσερις διαφορετικές εκδοχές (γωνίες λήψης). Μία από αυτές, διαφορετική από αυτήν που παρέθεσε ο φίλος Maiandros, βρίσκεται και στο φόρουμ, _εδώ_.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Το ίδιο πλοίο, στην ίδια θέση στο Λουτράκι, "κυκλοφορεί" στο διαδίκτυο σε τρεις - τέσσερις διαφορετικές εκδοχές (γωνίες λήψης). Μία από αυτές, διαφορετική από αυτήν που παρέθεσε ο φίλος Maiandros, βρίσκεται και στο φόρουμ, _εδώ_.


Ναι. Αυτή του Μαίανδρου είναι ίδια με την"παλαιά" του Haddock. Θυμάμαι το πεύκο στα αριστερά που δεν υπάρχει στη φωτο του δικού σου link

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν διαφωνώ φίλε μου, αφού το θυμάσαι, έτσι θα είναι όπως τα λες.

Θα διαφωνήσω όμως ως προς το "από Αθήνα για Πάτρα δεν ήταν κατσικόδρομος". Ο φίλος TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA μίλησε για την δεκαετία '50, κατά την οποία δεν υπήρχαν ούτε καν εθνικοί οδοί στην Ελλάδα. Η εθνική Αθήνας-Κορίνθου εγκαινιάστηκε το 1962 (ούτε συζήτηση για Πάτρα που ανέφερες, η Κορίνθου - Πατρών κατασκευάστηκε το 1969) και αποκαλείτο "εθνική" με τα τότε δεδομένα, αφού αρχικά διέθετε μία λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση και ούτε καν νησίδα η διαχωριστικό στην μέση. Την δεκαετία του '50 η Αθήνας-Κορίνθου ήταν η σημερινή "παλιά εθνική" (από Ελευσίνα, Μεγάλο Πεύκο, Κινέτα κλπ.), και αν και μέχρι σήμερα θεωρείται ως επικίνδυνη διαδρομή (η Κακιά Σκάλα δεν πήρε τυχαία το όνομα της) ούτε τολμώ να φανταστώ σε τι κατάσταση βρισκόταν το '50, πιθανόν να ήταν χειρότερη και από .....σημερινό κατσικόδρομο ακόμα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δεν διαφωνώ φίλε μου, αφού το θυμάσαι, έτσι θα είναι όπως τα λες.
> 
> Θα διαφωνήσω όμως ως προς το "από Αθήνα για Πάτρα δεν ήταν κατσικόδρομος". Ο φίλος TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA μίλησε για την δεκαετία '50, κατά την οποία δεν υπήρχαν ούτε καν εθνικοί οδοί στην Ελλάδα. Η εθνική Αθήνας-Κορίνθου εγκαινιάστηκε το 1962 (ούτε συζήτηση για Πάτρα που ανέφερες, η Κορίνθου - Πατρών κατασκευάστηκε το 1969) και αποκαλείτο "εθνική" με τα τότε δεδομένα, αφού αρχικά διέθετε μία λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση και ούτε καν νησίδα η διαχωριστικό στην μέση. Την δεκαετία του '50 η Αθήνας-Κορίνθου ήταν η σημερινή "παλιά εθνική" (από Ελευσίνα, Μεγάλο Πεύκο, Κινέτα κλπ.), και αν και μέχρι σήμερα θεωρείται ως επικίνδυνη διαδρομή (η Κακιά Σκάλα δεν πήρε τυχαία το όνομα της) ούτε τολμώ να φανταστώ σε τι κατάσταση βρισκόταν το '50, πιθανόν να ήταν χειρότερη και από .....σημερινό κατσικόδρομο ακόμα.


 Να συμπληρώσω και εγώ σε αυτά που γράφει ο φίλος Espresso Venezia. Νομίζω ότι η γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι την δεκαετία του 50 και μέχρι τα μέσα τουλάχιστον της δεκαετίας 60 είχε αφετηρία το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Τουλάχιστον τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1964 οικογενειακώς ταξιδέψαμε με το Καρίνα του Χανδρή από Πειραιά για Μπρίντιζι μέσω Ισθμού. Αν πάλι θυμάμαι καλά το Εγνατία εγκαινίασε την τακτική γραμμή Πάτρα-Μπρίντιζι. Η Ελλάδα την εποχή εκείνη είχε κακό ή ανύπαρκτο οδικό δίκτυο, ελάχιστα λεωφορεία ΚΤΕΛ ή ιδιωτικά αυτοκίνητα και μέρη που πλέον δεν εξυπηρετούνται δια θαλάσσης όπως τα λιμάνια της Ευβοίας (Χαλκίδα, Λίμνη, Αιδηψός) και αλλού τότε είχαν τακτική θαλάσσια σύνδεση με άλλα λιμάνια πάνω στην γραμμή των καραβιών. Πιστεύω ότι ένα από τα λιμάνια αυτά ήταν και το Λουτράκι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να συμπληρώσω και εγώ σε αυτά που γράφει ο φίλος Espresso Venezia. Νομίζω ότι η γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι την δεκαετία του 50 και μέχρι τα μέσα τουλάχιστον της δεκαετίας 60 είχε αφετηρία το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Τουλάχιστον τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1964 οικογενειακώς ταξιδέψαμε με το Καρίνα του Χανδρή από Πειραιά για Μπρίντιζι μέσω Ισθμού. Αν πάλι θυμάμαι καλά το Εγνατία εγκαινίασε την τακτική γραμμή Πάτρα-Μπρίντιζι. Η Ελλάδα την εποχή εκείνη είχε κακό ή ανύπαρκτο οδικό δίκτυο, ελάχιστα λεωφορεία ΚΤΕΛ ή ιδιωτικά αυτοκίνητα και μέρη που πλέον δεν εξυπηρετούνται δια θαλάσσης όπως τα λιμάνια της Ευβοίας (Χαλκίδα, Λίμνη, Αιδηψός) και αλλού τότε είχαν τακτική θαλάσσια σύνδεση με άλλα λιμάνια πάνω στην γραμμή των καραβιών. Πιστεύω ότι ένα από τα λιμάνια αυτά ήταν και το Λουτράκι.


Το 1968 θυμάμαι το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ να κάνει Πρίντεζι.Ίσως κ ο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ να πήγαινε τότε.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η προσέγγιση στο Λουτράκι ήταν εποχιακή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ στο  Λουτρακι  σε καρτποσταλ εποχης

_PB235580ΛΟΥΤΡΑΚΙ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πέρα από τις προσεγγίσεις που γινόντουσαν εποχιακά στο Λουτράκι, τα πλοία που έκαναν τη γραμμή της Ιταλίας ή την εσωτερική γραμμή "του Αμβρακικού" χρησιμοποιούσαν ως τερματικό λιμάνι το Λουτράκι σε διαστήματα που ο ισθμός ήταν κλειστός, π.χ. το 1959 λόγω κατολισθήσεων όπως έχει γράψει ο φίλος Βαγγέλης Ρόκος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ                Χίος                         φωτο Χαβιάρας.jpgφωτο Χαβιάρας

Ο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στη Χίο. Βλέπετε τον τρόπο πλαγιοδέτησης κ οι γνωρίζοντες, το καλντερίμι που είχε παλιά η προκυμαία της Χίου.Ίσως δεκαετία '50.

----------


## Maiandros

Η φωτογραφία είναι μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα www.kaipoutheos.gr στην οποία απεικονίζεται το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ πρυμνοδετημένο  στα "λεμονάδικα", φρεσκοβαμμένο,περιποιημένο και επειδή είναι χωρίς σινιάλο στο φουγάρο του με κάνει να θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό χρονικά να είναι το 1973,σε αναμονή μετά την πώλησή του από τον Νομικό,να "φορέσει" το σινιάλο της νέας του εταιρείας των Σταθάκη και Μανούσου.

Kanaris.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ στο Τροκαντερο στα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 70

_ALEXANDROS by S VALAKIS.jpg
_ Φωτογραφια Στελιος Βαλακης


_

----------


## Maiandros

Αχθοφόρος φωτογραφίζεται με φόντο το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,φαντάζομαι κάπου μέσα στην δεκαετία του '50. Η φωτογραφία είναι μέσα από το agiasos.gr

ahthoforos.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Τό ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ στόν Αγιο κήρυκο τόν σεπτέμβριο τού 1978.

ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ ΣΕΠΤ 1978.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τό ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ στόν Αγιο κήρυκο τόν σεπτέμβριο τού 1978.
> 
> ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ ΣΕΠΤ 1978.jpg


Μέχρι πότε δεν πλαγιοδετούσαν στον Άγιο φίλε μου;

----------


## idrohoos

> Μέχρι πότε δεν πλαγιοδετούσαν στον Άγιο φίλε μου;


Μέχρι τό 1969-70.Aχιλλεύς καί Μιαούλης έμεναν καί αρόδου,ισως όταν δέν είχαν νά βγάλουν ή νά πάρουν αυτοκίνητο μέ τίς μπίγες για συντόμευση, καί όταν είχε άλλο καράβι στόν προβλήτα πρυμνοδετημένο καί μότορσιπ πού ξεφόρτωναν π.χ ρόδιος,στροβίλι,καλή αρχή κλπ.

----------


## xyma60

kolokotronis.jpg1965 Πειραιάς λίγο πριν φύγει στην Γερμανία η Συμέλα Χατζοπούλου την αποχαιρετά ο σύζυγός της Βασίλης Βασιλειάδης ( φεύγαν πρώτα οι γυναίκες και μετά οι άντρες ) (Αρχείο :Ροδή Κίτσου - Βασιλειάδου )

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο θρυλικός Κανάρης το 1974 στο Καψάλι Κυθήρων μέσα απ' τον φωτογραφικό φακό του Ολλανδού Frank van Weerde.

55.jpg 44.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο θρυλικός Κανάρης το 1974 στο Καψάλι Κυθήρων μέσα απ' τον φωτογραφικό φακό του Ολλανδού Frank van Weerde.
> 
> 55.jpg 44.jpg


Με σινιάλα Σταθάκη Μανούσου.
Όσοι δεν προλάβατε τα των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων στις καλές τους,σας πληροφορώ οι συνθήκες ήταν ανθρώπινες κ ειχες άμεση επαφή με το θαλασσινό στοιχείο.
Χλιδα κ πολυτέλεια,άγνωστα πράγματα. Βέβαια κ ό κόσμος που ταξιδευε τότε ήταν λιγοστός.

Αυτά γιά τον φίλο μου τον Threshtox σχετικά με μιά συζήτηση που είχαμε προχθές.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στον Αγιο Νικόλαο, από την ομάδα του ΦΒ_ Παλιές φωτογραφίες στον Δήμο Αγίου Νικολάου .Old photos  of Agios Nikolaos

kanaris at ag nicolaos.jpg
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KOLOKOTRONIS.jpg

Aπόδειξη αυτού που είχα γράψει παλιότερα εδώ,ότι το βαπόρι δεν έγραφε λιμένα νηολογίου στη  πρύμη αλλά ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι το έχουμε κουβεντιάσει παλιότερα:



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS
> 
> 
> Mια πρυμνιά άποψη σε οικογενειακή φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο ιμπέι 
> 
> POTAM.jpg
> 
> 
> O ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ,  ίσως το μοναδικό βαπόρι που δεν έγραφε πουθενά λιμένα νηολογίου κ αυτό γιά να γράψει ο Πέτρος Ποταμιάνος το ανεπίσημο όνομα αφού σαν ενυπόθηκο που ήταν δεν μπορούσε να το μετονομάσει τότε. Αυτά δεν γίνονται σήμερα!


Το περίεργο είναι ότι το να γράφεται το λιμάνι νηολόγηησς στην πρύμη έχει καθειρωθεί από το 1836 με το άρθρο 10 του Διατάγματος περί εμπορικής ναυτιλίας του Όθωνα (ΦΕΚ 68Α 1836). Πως κατάφεραν αν το αποφύγουν;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι το έχουμε κουβεντιάσει παλιότερα:
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι το να γράφεται το λιμάνι νηολόγηησς στην πρύμη έχει καθειρωθεί από το 1836 με το άρθρο 10 του Διατάγματος περί εμπορικής ναυτιλίας του Όθωνα (ΦΕΚ 68Α 1836). Πως κατάφεραν αν το αποφύγουν;


Το κατάφεραν γιατί τα πράγματα ήταν παλιά πιό ελαστικά .Νομίζω ότι τον λιμένα νηολογίου δεν τον έγραφε ούτε στις βάρκες αλλά ούτε στα σωσίβια.Εννοείται ότι όταν το βαπόρι πουλήθηκε,αφού είχε εξοφληθεί, στον Κουσουνιάδη΄,έγραψαν κανονικά Πειραιεύς.

----------


## Maiandros

Η φωτογραφία είναι μέσα από σελίδα του facebook με ένα από τα τετράδυμα του Νομικού να διακρίνεται στο βάθος.Στην περιγραφή της γράφει, "Κρήτη,Ηράκλειο.Από το βιβλίο This is Greece,1955,του Otto Siegner,εκδότης Ludwig Simon Verlag-Munich-Pullach". Φαντάζομαι το βιβλίο αυτό θα εμπεριέχει πολλές όμορφες φωτογραφίες από την Ελλάδα εκείνης της εποχής.

83659058_2670140673064052_8772902689890631680_o.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η φωτογραφία είναι μέσα από σελίδα του facebook με ένα από τα τετράδυμα του Νομικού να διακρίνεται στο βάθος.Στην περιγραφή της γράφει, "Κρήτη,Ηράκλειο.Από το βιβλίο This is Greece,1955,του Otto Siegner,εκδότης Ludwig Simon Verlag-Munich-Pullach". Φαντάζομαι το βιβλίο αυτό θα εμπεριέχει πολλές όμορφες φωτογραφίες από την Ελλάδα εκείνης της εποχής.
> 
> 83659058_2670140673064052_8772902689890631680_o.jpg


Αγαπητέ φίλε τα τετράδυμα ήταν 3 του Νομικού κ 1 του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου.
Από παρόμοια φωτό ίδιας εποχής είναι ο ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ.

----------


## Maiandros

> Αγαπητέ φίλε τα τετράδυμα ήταν 3 του Νομικού κ 1 του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου.
> Από παρόμοια φωτό ίδιας εποχής είναι ο ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ.


Όπως ακριβώς τα λες φίλε μου,ήταν καθαρά λάθος η διατύπωσή μου!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια απίθανη περιγραφή που είχει κάνει ο Γιάννης Αγαπητός σε συνέντευξη στο περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής το 1996:



> ..αγοράσαμε τον ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ από τον Στρίντζη. Πέτυχε ο Στρίντζης μια φορά τον αδελφό μου και τον "έψησε" να το αγοράσει. Αυτός το είχε πάρει από κάποιον που τόνε λέγαμε - παρατσούκλι ήταν - "ο παράξενος ταξιδιώτης", και αυτός το είχε πάρει από τον Νομικό [...] Τι να τον κάνεις με τα χάλια που είχε. Μια φορά πάει ο Κατσιφάρας στην Νάξο και πέρναγε από εκεί και ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ. Και είχε αρπάξει η τσιμινιέρα του φωτιά. Καπετάνιο είχαμε τότε τον Παπαδάτο. Πέρναγε λοιπόν ο Κατσιφάρας από δίπλα με το κότερο και του έβαλε τις φωνές :
> - "Ρε σύ, τι κάνεις εκεί πέρα". 
> - "Τι να κάνουμε υπουργέ μου, μη φοβάσει θα σβήσει μόνη της" και γέλαγε ο Παπαδάτος.
> Mας πήρε την άλλη μέρα ο Κατσιφάρας τηλέφωνο και ήθελε να διώξουμε τον καπετάνιο! Λες και αυτός έφταιγε.


Και εδώ ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ το 1984 σε φώτο που παραχώρησε ο φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick:
tugs - miaoulis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Οι μπίγες του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ επί το έργο...

kolokotronis JPL_09_0183 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
Από τη συλλογή Jack P. Lewis του Harding University.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι μπίγες του ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ επί το έργο...
> 
> kolokotronis JPL_09_0183 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
> Από τη συλλογή Jack P. Lewis του Harding University.


Ωραία φωτό κ πόσο του πήγαινε το κίτρινο ζωνάρι!

----------


## Ellinis

> Ωραία φωτό κ πόσο του πήγαινε το κίτρινο ζωνάρι!


Ναι λεπτομέρειες που δείχνουν μεράκι, άλλο χρώμα κατάρτι και μπίγες κλπ. Και το είχαν στην πένα το καραβάκι! ούτε τρεξίματα. Καμία σχέση με τα αρπακολατζίδικα κάποιων άλλων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι λεπτομέρειες που δείχνουν μεράκι, άλλο χρώμα κατάρτι και μπίγες κλπ. Και το είχαν στην πένα το καραβάκι! ούτε τρεξίματα. Καμία σχέση με τα αρπακολατζίδικα κάποιων άλλων.


K κάτω στην μπότα είχε άσπρο ζωνάρι,όλα αυτά έκαναν ωραία αντίθεση.Με την πάροδο του χρόνου όμως τα κατάργησαν.

----------


## Maiandros

Μιας και μιλάμε στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα για το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ, ας το δούμε κι εδώ,πλευρισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1966 από φιλμ των Sharon & Tom Onak όπως αναφέρει η περιγραφή της φωτογραφίας η οποία έχει αναρτηθεί σε σελίδα του facebook.

106505169_3036617206416395_5941114481796626485_n.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία ανεβασμένη στο facebook σε δημόσια προβολή και είναι παρόμοια με αυτές που έχουμε ξαναδεί σ' αυτή τη σελίδα,με το ΑPPIA και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας με την διαφορά ότι εδώ βλέπουμε τώρα και το ΚΡΗΤΗ των αδελφών Τυπάλδου. Κάτι αφρόνερα μπροστά στην πλώρη του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ προδηλώνουν ίσως ότι το πλοίο μόλις έχει φουντάρει την δεξιά του άγκυρα ενώ βλέπουμε και την σκάλα επιβίβασης του να έχει πέσει σε οριζόντια θέση,έτοιμη να κατέβει και ν'αγγίξει το τσιμέντο.

150953156_3665415576869885_1774583632577228923_o.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη εικονα!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φωτογραφία ανεβασμένη στο facebook σε δημόσια προβολή και είναι παρόμοια με αυτές που έχουμε ξαναδεί σ' αυτή τη σελίδα,με το ΑPPIA και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας με την διαφορά ότι εδώ βλέπουμε τώρα και το ΚΡΗΤΗ των αδελφών Τυπάλδου. Κάτι αφρόνερα μπροστά στην πλώρη του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ προδηλώνουν ίσως ότι το πλοίο μόλις έχει φουντάρει την δεξιά του άγκυρα ενώ βλέπουμε και την σκάλα επιβίβασης του να έχει πέσει σε οριζόντια θέση,έτοιμη να κατέβει και ν'αγγίξει το τσιμέντο.
> 
> 150953156_3665415576869885_1774583632577228923_o.jpg


Η φωτογραφια αναρτηθηκε απο τον Henry Casciaro με το παρα κατω σχολιο
Date unknown but most likely circa late 60Άs or thereabouts in what looks like Kerkyra port. Image shared from ΅LizaΆs Photographic Archive of GreeceΆ.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1680...59118721206309

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφία ανεβασμένη στο facebook σε δημόσια προβολή και είναι παρόμοια με αυτές που έχουμε ξαναδεί σ' αυτή τη σελίδα,με το ΑPPIA και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας με την διαφορά ότι εδώ βλέπουμε τώρα και το ΚΡΗΤΗ των αδελφών Τυπάλδου.
> 
> 150953156_3665415576869885_1774583632577228923_o.jpg


Δέκα μόλις χρόνια διαφορά είχαν ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και ΑΡΡΙΑ αλλά η φιλοσοφία τους ήταν γέννες μακρυά... Τώρα για το "greco carnavalo" (ΚΡΗΤΗ) τι να πουμε; 😁

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία ανεβασμένη στο facebook σε δημόσια προβολή και είναι παρόμοια με αυτές που έχουμε ξαναδεί σ' αυτή τη σελίδα,με το ΑPPIA και το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας με την διαφορά ότι εδώ βλέπουμε τώρα και το ΚΡΗΤΗ των αδελφών Τυπάλδου. Κάτι αφρόνερα μπροστά στην πλώρη του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ προδηλώνουν ίσως ότι το πλοίο μόλις έχει φουντάρει την δεξιά του άγκυρα ενώ βλέπουμε και την σκάλα επιβίβασης του να έχει πέσει σε οριζόντια θέση,έτοιμη να κατέβει και ν'αγγίξει το τσιμέντο.
> 
> 150953156_3665415576869885_1774583632577228923_o.jpg


Ωραία φωτό,χρονικά τοποθετείται μεταξύ 1961-66.
Το πανέμορφο ΑPPIA που μπορείτε να το δείτε στην "Κόμισσα της Κέρκυρας",περιέργως δεν πουλήθηκε στα πέριξ αλλά στην Ινδία γιά περαιτέρω υπηρεσία.

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές φωτο από τα αδελφάκια της Θηραϊκής, από το ολλανδικό φωτογραφικό μουσείο.

kanaris.jpg

kanaris karaiskakis.jpg

Kanaris cl.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Μερικές φωτο από τα αδελφάκια της Θηραϊκής, από το ολλανδικό φωτογραφικό μουσείο.
> 
> kanaris.jpg
> 
> kanaris karaiskakis.jpg
> 
> Kanaris cl.jpg


Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες,στην τελευταία μάλιστα νομίζω ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπουμε και προσωπικά εξεπλάγην, σε ένα από αυτά τα πλοία(το συγκεκριμένο ίσως να είναι το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ) οι χώροι ενδιαίτησης και στα δύο επίπεδα-καταστρώματα να είναι βαμμένοι με αυτό το ανοιχτό μπεζ χρώμα όπως ήταν του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ για παράδειγμα...,στο βάθος δεξιά βλέπουμε και το ΕΛΛΗ με τα αρχικά του φουγάρα

----------


## Maiandros

Στο ακόλουθο φιλμάκι, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA0Kmg8BA0E ,στο 0:40'' έχουμε την χαρά να δούμε τον κατάπλου του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,ένα πρωινό στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων της Αμοργού, την περίοδο του Πάσχα του 1981 ή '82. Στην βαρδιόλα του,ο αξέχαστος καπετάν Παναγής Παπαδάτος.

1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικο το βιντεακι!

----------


## Maiandros

Στο ακόλουθο μικρό φιλμάκι, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU-fODS-AAI ,βλέπουμε το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ της Θηραϊκής Ατμοπλοοίας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το καλοκαίρι του 1959 και τον ηγέτη της ΕΟΚΑ, Γεώργιο Γρίβα,να επιβιβάζεται στο πλοίο λίγο πριν την αναχώρησή του.

εικόνα 1.jpg εικόνα 2.jpg εικόνα 3.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο ακόλουθο μικρό φιλμάκι, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU-fODS-AAI ,βλέπουμε το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ της Θηραϊκής Ατμοπλοοίας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το καλοκαίρι του 1959 και τον ηγέτη της ΕΟΚΑ, Γεώργιο Γρίβα,να επιβιβάζεται στο πλοίο λίγο πριν την αναχώρησή του.
> 
> εικόνα 1.jpg εικόνα 2.jpg εικόνα 3.jpg


 Στη 3η φαίνεται το Υ/Κ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στο βάθος

----------


## Maiandros

Στο ακόλουθο μικρής διάρκειας βιντεάκι, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBil_9lVKJg ,βλέπουμε από την γέφυρα του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ τον κατάπλου του στον όρμο της Αιγιάλης της Αμοργού για να φουντάρει αρόδο καθώς το 1975 δεν υπήρχε ακόμη προβλήτα /πρόβλητας να δέσει. Ακολούθως ,από το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης βλέπουμε και το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων καθώς το πλοίο απομακρύνεται με πίσω ολοταχώς για να γυρίσει και να βγει από την μπούκα. Προφανώς, ερχόμενο από Αστυπάλαια, νωρίς το πρωί, έχοντας σαρώσει σχεδόν όλα τα Δωδεκάνησα και πήγαινε για Πειραιά. Το πλοίο τότε ανήκε στην εταιρεία του Θ. Μαγιάση, "Αθηναϊκαί  Κρουαζιέρες" ("Athenian Cruises S.A) και είχε τον Μαίανδρο ψηλά στο φουγάρο του. Βλέπουμε και το παραπέτο της πλώρης βαμμένο με εκείνο το χαρακτηριστικό ανοιχτό πράσινο χρώμα, με το οποίο ήταν βαμμένο και όλο το παραπέτο της περατζάδας στο κυρίως κατάστρωμα, όπου ήταν οι σκάλες επιβίβασης, όπως επίσης και όλες οι εξωτερικές οροφές. Γενικά θυμάμαι πολύ πρασινίλα, κι έτσι διατηρήθηκε κι επί Στρίντζη σε αντίθεση με το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ του  Γ.Κουσουνιάδη, που λίγο αργότερα άρχισε να εξυπηρετεί το νησί παράλληλα με το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, στο οποίο ήταν βαμμένα λευκά (έχω την εντύπωση και στο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ) με αποτέλεσμα οι εξωτερικοί αυτοί χώροι να δείχνουν πιο μεγάλοι, "καθαροί" και να κυριαρχεί γενικά μια πιο ανάλαφρη και δροσερή εικόνα. Παρεμπιπτόντως ο Στρίντζης διατήρησε και το ανοιχτό κιτρινομπέζ χρώμα στους ψηλούς αεραγωγούς "μανιτάρια" πίσω από το φουγάρο οι οποίοι επί Νομικού ήταν λευκοί (κάποια στιγμή στο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ βάφτηκαν με γκρι ανοιχτό κι έτσι παρέμειναν μέχρι το τέλος της καριέρας του), αεραγωγοί που όπως έχω παρατηρήσει σε φωτογραφίες, από το ΚΟΛΩΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ και το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ, δείχνουν να απουσιάζουν!

----------


## Maiandros

Μου διέφυγε στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου, εκεί που περιέγραφα την "πρασινίλα" του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ στους εξωτερικούς του χώρους να αναφέρω και την συμβολή σε αυτό και των πράσινων μουσαμάδων που ήταν στο κυρίως κατάστρωμα πάνω από το παραπέτο,τους οποίους ξετύλιγαν μέχρι την κουπαστή όταν η θάλασσα έβρεχε.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Στο ακόλουθο φιλμάκι, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA0Kmg8BA0E ,στο 0:40'' έχουμε την χαρά να δούμε τον κατάπλου του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,ένα πρωινό στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων της Αμοργού, την περίοδο του Πάσχα του 1981 ή '82. Στην βαρδιόλα του,ο αξέχαστος καπετάν Παναγής Παπαδάτος.
> 
> 1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg



Στα πρώτα τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα που ο κινηματογραφιστής επιβαίνει σε καράβι, αυτό δεν είναι το "Μιαούλης". Από το τρόπο προσέγγισης στον ντόκο, είναι σαφές ότι πρόκειται για φέρυ. Και, αν προσέξετε στο 12" που φαίνεται για λίγο η πλώρη του, θα πόνταρα στο ότι είναι το Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙΙ  ( TSS Apollon τι λες;  ).  Κατά τα λοιπά, οι λήψεις στη Χώρα περιλαμβάνουν και κόσμο που προσέρχεται στο σχολείο (στον Καλογερικό) για να ψηφίσει, καθώς και αφίσες με το σύνθημα "Αλλαγή".  Επομένως, είμαστε 18/10/1981!  Βέβαια, πρόκειται για ποτ πουρί, οπότε μπορεί κάποιες λήψεις να είναι πασχαλινές... Μελαγχολία, φυσικά, που πολλοί από τους εμφανιζόμενους Χωραΐτες (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του τραγουδιστή Μάρκου Γαβρά) δεν βρίσκονται πλέον στη ζωή...   :Blue:  :Blue:

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

...και, φυσικά, στα πλάνα των Καταπόλων, μετά την πρόσδεση του Μιαούλη, φαίνεται καθαρά και το σκοπελίτικο "Μαριάννα", στη γνωστή του θέση...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα πρώτα τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα που ο κινηματογραφιστής επιβαίνει σε καράβι, αυτό δεν είναι το "Μιαούλης". Από το τρόπο προσέγγισης στον ντόκο, είναι σαφές ότι πρόκειται για φέρυ. Και, αν προσέξετε στο 12" που φαίνεται για λίγο η πλώρη του, θα πόνταρα στο ότι είναι το Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙΙ  ( TSS Apollon τι λες;  ).  Κατά τα λοιπά, οι λήψεις στη Χώρα περιλαμβάνουν και κόσμο που προσέρχεται στο σχολείο (στον Καλογερικό) για να ψηφίσει, καθώς και αφίσες με το σύνθημα "Αλλαγή".  Επομένως, είμαστε 18/10/1981!  Βέβαια, πρόκειται για ποτ πουρί, οπότε μπορεί κάποιες λήψεις να είναι πασχαλινές... Μελαγχολία, φυσικά, που πολλοί από τους εμφανιζόμενους Χωραΐτες (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του τραγουδιστή Μάρκου Γαβρά) δεν βρίσκονται πλέον στη ζωή...


Το ΕΓ/ΟΓ είναι το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ.

----------


## Maiandros

Την φωτογραφία την βρήκα στο Flickr (συλλογή Dionysis Anninos) και την αναρτώ σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί πιστεύω ότι ο φωτογράφος βρίσκεται σε  κάποιο από τα τετράδυμα, κοντά στην βαρδιόλα του πλοίου και μάλιστα κάπου πρέπει να έχει ανέβει ,στα ρέλια ίσως, γιατί έχει ξεπεράσει αρκετά το ύψος των σωστικών λεμβών και του στύλου με το φως που ήταν μπροστά από αυτές.  Βλέπουμε το πλοίο ξημερώματα να έχει φουντάρει αρόδο κοντά στο νησάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου, κάτω από την Οία στην Σαντορίνη και μάλλον μιλάμε για δεκαετία του ΄50.

314920573_5568859619888511_2499131812210768683_n.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Το ΕΓ/ΟΓ είναι το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ.


 Α γεια σου Ευάγγελε!  Από αυτό και μόνον,  οδηγούμαστε στο συμπέρασμα ότι   η αρχική σκηνή εισόδου στο λιμάνι και προσέγγισης στο ντόκο είναι από 1982 και μετά, αφού ο Νηρέας πριν το 1982 δεν έπιανε Αμοργό.   Επομένως, το ποτ πουρί είναι και χρονικό..    :Smile New:

----------

